# Strahd's "RttToEE" CLOSED



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 9, 2006)

*Second Starday, Coldeven. 8/3/600*

Ahhh.. the beginning of the spring, just two weeks ago the free city dressed in holiday, celebrated Needfest with bonfires and sacrifices in the outskirts of town, but the sky darkened in the last two day, storm is brewing in the north west over Veluna, last night it thundered in the far horizon, above the Treacherous Ironwood, making her way to consume the visvounty and the southern Lortmills.
-------------------------------------
You are summoned by a delegate of the Canon of Veluna, a bunch of noble counselors dressed in fine clothes, those arrogant bustards know only to drink wine and flatter to the Canon. They all came here to the Viscounty
A large brown oak table and match carved sits are placed in the center of a decorative hall, fine tapestries and paintings cover the walls, silverware are placed on the table, a large unlit fireplace, an enormous Chandelier hangs from the ceiling and other valuable antiques. The most impressive that you can spot is a large stone statue of a Knight, possibly a former ruler of the region.
2 guards stand on each side of the room, they are well dressed with decorative plate armors and holding glaives, two stands in the south doors, where you came from, and two others in the north finely carved wooden door.
Wine and fruits are served as you wait for your host.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

As he enters the Viscounty and lighting crosses the horizon, almost as if calling him...
Edirion smiles.
The weather at the horizon suited his mood... precious little things did of late
-----------------------------

The raven black-hair of the elf is unmoving... not as if it would move much, the pace of the elf is firm and calm. He doesn't even move his head to look at the silverware, the tapestries, or the paintings... some time ago he would have allowed himself to be delighted with such delicacy... but today he soberly took his seat.
-----------------------------

The emerald orbs of the elf scan the other persons at the table, more interested in who they were than in whatever the table sported.

The other elf at the table surprises him in a good manner, for altough he wears the trappings of an arcanist, there's a certain something which tells him off from him being the usual mage who stands nearer to fancy nobles than to warriors, or common people.

The dwarf, they've been told to be worthy in battle and smithing... that's got to be seen, as anything else.

The tall, olive-skinned man... looks like a warrior but is somehow absent in his eyes... has he been in any battle?

The gnome, completly alien to him... as brave as halflings? who knows...

The young human sitting in front of him, the most interesting... can stop moving, surely can't help it, they've got short lifespans after all... but the attitude is that of someone ready to action, not yet defined, but the body says more than do words...

No jesters... at least so it appears... not as bad as expected.

_Of course, no comparison with the Dusk Riders can be traced_


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 10, 2006)

Llewellyn casually peels an orange and drops the peel on the table beside him as he eats it slowly, one segment at a time. He watches the other elf eye him and the rest of the group.

"You have a slaver's eye," he says casually before popping the final piece of orange into his mouth.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

_Sincerity is a form of respect_

Edirion faces him directly now, showing his clouded eye, the one obviously damaged the same slash that caused a rather young vertical scar which goes from over the brow to under the eye... miraculously the eye remains almost intact, the bright green cluded by a white veil.

He blinks at the arcanist with his right eye... or is closing his eyes, it's hard to tell wether he can or can't close his left eye.

"The eye life gave me..."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2006)

Miltiades drinks his wine meditatively, asking the server after its home vineyard and harvest year when the servant first pours. The olive skinned man radiates a calm relaxed aura as his eyes sweep over the hall. Those dark eyes seem to note many details, but it is as if every piece fits perfectly into a broad puzzle and is as it should be. Even the elves' verbal sparring.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 10, 2006)

Llewellyn blinks for a moment, as though registering something he hadn't noticed before. "Forgive me," he says. "I spoke not of your scars, but of the way in which you weigh us with your sight." He plucks the orange peel from the table and places it in a small pouch which he returns to his side. "I assure you, I intended no disrespect."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

Lenuran placed a modest amount of food on his plate, more to satisfy the demands of etiquette than out of real hunger, but kept his journal underneath his seat in preparation for the meeting. The summons had brought Lenuran away from Lortmills, as well as a temporary retirement, but his mind raced with the possibilities of what could happen tonight.

Glancing around the room as he took a small sip of his wine, Lenuran listened briefly as the two elves discussed an aspect of one of the elves' eye, the young human male seemed content to enjoy his meal for the time being, and the dwarf was also keeping his distance from the others. The only one who seemed interested in talking to the others was the equally young man who must have been famished from his travels and attacked his plate with the gusto of a starved wolf. His antics brought an honest smile to Lenuran's face and the gnome nodded his head slightly in greeting when the young man caught Lenuran looking his way.

_'Brought together yet we stay far apart. It will be interesting to see what the uniting force will be for them...'_

Lowering his glass, Lenuran was content to sit back and observe the opening act of this play to record in his journal later.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

During the entire trip, the Kid was restless. He did not belong in the calvacade of nobility. He should be on the northern front, waiting for the next incursion of Old Wicked's constantly probing fingers. But, he had his orders. And orders were followed.

Usually.

~~~

The Kid's mouth went agape at all the finery the Canon displayed. Such wealth was the vibrant dream of a former guttersnape like him, and he was oblivious to most everything else for a while---until he saw the food. Then, with little grace, he plopped himself down and started in with a plate of---well, a little of everything.

He had finished his first plate when he noticed the others sitting around him. He blushed, knowing that his lack of manners would probably disgrace the Furyondy officers. Abashed, he sat back, beginning to twirl his father's dagger in his left hand. It was a constant twitch---he did it when nervous. Or hungry. Or anxious. Or, well, whenever he wasn't doing anything else.

Smiling his nervous but innocent smile, he softly says "heya" to the folks gathered around before twirling the dagger faster.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

"No offense taken, my "slaver's eye" was given to me by life" effective, but probably less dry than he wished his speech to be.

When the young human jumps all over the food, Edirion confirms his thought
_Short lives: frantic_

Directing himself at the others, uneasy being the one to lead, instead of saying
_Given that our hosts have not arrived, I say we make good use of time_
he stands from his seat, and states "Athas" while patting the pommel of a sheathed sword at his side, then he proceeds 

"Edirion Redilameri" feels something is lacking... and adds"of the Dusk Riders" 
that mention stings, even if it is only barely noticeable on the outside.

he takes seat again, expectant


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

Korbryn downs a glass of wine in one quaff, a look of disappointment on his face. It surely didn't compare to the fine dwarven spirits he was used to drinking. The finery as well, was distasteful to him. Not the residence of a warrior, to be sure.

Stroking his long, blonde, braided beard with a callused hand, the armored dwarf turns his scarred face to give each of you an appraising look, as if sizing you up. At Edirion's introduction, he offers a curt nod. 

"Greetings to yerself, elf." Pointing at the scars upon his face, the dwarf smiles. "Looks like we have something in common."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Since the elf stand, and introduce himself, the young man does so as well. In a practiced tone, as if said a many times before, comes, "Thandis Ornth, 2nd Grabford Recon Regitment, County of Crystalreach, Furyondy." Then, a bit more sheepishly. "Every calls me 'The Kid'."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2006)

*The Hall - Verbobonc*

After sometime, while you enjoy the fine wine and fresh fruits, the north door open and a couple of nobles enter.
Greeting, I'm overwhelmed to see that you find the hospitality to your convenience.
The tall human says when he sees some of you eat elegantly the food and some devour it
I'm Atzil, first counsel of His Noble lordship, Defender of the faith. The Viscount Langard of Verbobonc, may Rao bring peace on him everyday.  
The rest of the counselors take a sit, some of you can recognize Matbea, ministry of treasure, Katzin, captain of the Verbobonc's royal guards and few others who serve minor positions in the canon's court. He motions the guards to close the northern doors.

You are summoned to this court for a noble cause, you are the finest of all Available agents that we could muster with such an hurry. 
He smiles in sarcasm, takes a sip from his wine and returns a look, this time he frowns.
we suspect that the aligned nations are facing danger.
He says with firm voice
our agents brought some concering news from the north, agents stationed in the cursed city of skulls (Dorakaa, capital of Iuz) reports that the old one has sent his minions to retrieve a lost and ancient magical artifact from the Yatils, in the meanwhile, strangers with ocher robes have been spotted wandering around the hills and bogs of Hommlet, we all know what happened 9 years ago in the cursed Temple of the elemental god.
His words echoes in the great hall when he meantions the god's name, the window's burst open with chill draught, shivering pass in your spines and every counsel make a silent prayer. 
We sent a group to investigate the rumors in the north, but we need to make sure it's just a fairy tale in the south, we must not face this danger again!
He slams his fist on the wooden table, his face twists in pain but he shakes it off immediately 
You must find out what is brewing around Hommlet, be stealthy as much as you can, if the enemy is out there again, you must not reveal yourselves.
He looks over to Lenuran and nods, 
We brought a specialist to this mission, a known scholar and sage among his kind, Lenuran of Lortmills.
He says and turns his look to Katzin, the captain pulls out a small box with papers and hand them out to the consular. 
According to the writings
he continues 
Twenty five years ago, the forces of evil gathered north and east of Hommlet and constructed a huge temple, this was a bastion for their evil armies, from this place they unleashed earthquakes, storms, fires and floods upon the countryside, but our allies in Veluna and Furyondy rallied their forces and sacked the temple in a battle called Emridy Meadows. Most of the evil forces destroyed and driven off and the temple were abandoned and sealed.
He pauses for a sec. the others nobles stare in awe as he tells the story, but all are quiet. 
Nine years later, Bandits began troubling the area around Hommlet, evil humanoids and strangely garbed priests were seen on the road, like those we have been reported of, it became clear the temple was rising again, this time, bands of adventurers and heroes attacked the ruined place and the evil was once again over thrown, since then the territory has prospered in the peace that has settled in … you must check it out.
He says and lifts his eyes from the papers.
It's probably nothing, the panicked canon just wastes our treasury.
Say one of the nobles, a slim dark haired man.
The nobles starts to argue among themselves until the first counsel raise his voice
Silence, leave us.
Some of the nobles exit the room angrily and they can still be heard in the corridors behind the northern doors, they leave you with Katzin, Matbea and Atzil.
Sitting silently all the time, Matbea, ministry of treasure takes your attention.
Honorable servants, although the Viscounty treasury is quite low, I managed to secure some funds, 100 gold each, use it wisely.

You are leaving tomorrow
Atzil announce, 
make your preparations and sleep well, I'll meet you at south gate at sunrise.
Any Question ?


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

Lenuran quickly committed the names to their hosts and smiled once more when the younger of the human males introduced himself as “The Kid”.

_’Their capacity for nicknames rivals that of the gnomes. I wonder if the dwarves would ever allow themselves to go through lives with childhood names like that that.’_

Preparing to stand and introduce himself, Lenuran stopped as he saw Atzil and the other nobles enter into the room. Lenuran had not seen the First Council in almost a decade and while the human had aged well when judged by human standards, Lenuran noticed the increase in gray hairs as well as the deepening of the crow’s feet around his eyes.

_’I wonder if my parents saw the same in me when I returned home?’_

Listening to the First Council speak, Lenuran was surprised when he was described as a sage and scholar, but stood and nodded his head in greetings to those in the room. When he had first been tasked to gather information on those who had stormed the Temple the first time, Lenuran did not know that his journeys would take him so far, but in the end yield so little.

Sitting down as Atzil began telling those who had not heard of the Temple’s past, Lenuran drank his wine slowly and looked at those who had been called, trying to judge their reactions to the First Council’s words. As the scribe of these events, Lenuran accepted that his role would be a minor one compared to those called for their skill with blades and spells, but he would do his part to assist them where and when he could.

_’The dwarves did give me Frostfang to protect myself and I will not dishonor them by hiding away from my responsibility’_

Matbea began passing out the coin pouches, Lenuran took his, but left it sitting on the table in front of him for the moment. Looking to Atzil, Lenuran spoke for the first time since he entered into the meeting room.

”First Council are the sources which informed you of these new sightings trustworthy in your opinion? I ask this not because I doubt the truth of your words, but many times in my travels accusations have been made among villagers who sought to gain revenge upon their neighbors by making false claims. Also are there any in Hommlet that we may confide in if there is a need to send a message to you and we are unable to be the senders?”


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

The Kid tries to keep his natural jitteriness to a minimum once the nobles arrive in force, and manages to only have a jumpy leg during the Counsel's speech. Now that he knew the mission, he growned inside. _Chasing ghosts?_

The coin was not much, but it quickly disapeared into the many folds of the Kid's clothing. Old habits died hard, and coin was still coin.

Ever the practical one, the Kid had one question. "So where do we start?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

Korbryn stands, fists at his hips as he gazes upon the remaining ministers. He speaks plainly, his voice reminiscent of gravel sliding down a hillside. "Me lords," he begins grudgingly, sarcasm heavy in his voice at the word "lords", "Ye could have gotten any number o' sneaks to investigate these rumors from the south. It is plain to me, that though ye dismiss these grim tidings as rumors, that is not what ye believe in yer hearts. Ye suspect that evil has returned, suren as these scars upon me face. If this be the case, what then? Ye don't need a warrior such as meself if yer not expecting us to remedy this situation."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

As the others started speaking up, Lenuran resumed sitting to grant the First Council an excuse for getting to his questions when he chose. Glancing over towards the dwarven warrior, Lenuran wondered if the dwarf found the job not to his liking, or if he simply wished for Aztil to grant him full verbal permission to strike down any foes of the kingdom that they might discover.

_'A kingdom it seems he does not truly respect at that...'_

The Kid on the other hand seemed ready to bolt from the table and towards Hommlet with the same energy that he attacked his food earlier.

_'To be that full of vigor once more...'_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2006)

*Miltiades cleric of Rao*

"*May peace be upon you First Counsel. I am as always ready to serve as needed on behalf of the Church. The gnome raises wise questions. The source of knowledge of the rumors would be a logical place to begin investigations and knowing what resources and allies we already have in place would be helpful. I have read accounts of the past events, however is there knowledge of what temples of the good gods retain a presence to this day in the area around Hommlett?*"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

The elf hears the whole tale, as usual, over-adorned. They just had to keep an eye on some cultists from the dread Temple, fell a decade ago, and Iuz was involved.
Was it that complicated to put it simple?

_So a gnome, a dwarf, and two elves should not rise suspicions... maybe some blood will have to be shed so that robed cultists don't run about screaming about us_

"And you have called for us because of simple rumors, summoned from Highfolk to investigate plain rumors..." _The dwarf is right, of course, a storm is brewing and they know it_

He lets that phrase hang on the air... and he takes the pouch offered.

"So we are basically fighting against Iuz?" The first smile in his face appears "I'm in"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> ”First Council are the sources which informed you of these new sightings trustworthy in your opinion? I ask this not because I doubt the truth of your words, but many times in my travels accusations have been made among villagers who sought to gain revenge upon their neighbors by making false claims. Also are there any in Hommlet that we may confide in if there is a need to send a message to you and we are unable to be the senders?”





			
				StoneGod said:
			
		

> "So where do we start?"




When the first temple fell as you know
replies Katzin, the royal captain
folk in Hommlet saw Ochre robed priests fleeing westward to the Welkwood and from there to the now Pomarj controlled wild coast, but evil was not done, over the years its creatures and servants returned to the place and once more Ochre robed priests were spotted.
Where to go and what to do?
He throws the question to the thin air, shrugs and look at Atzil.
As some of you know, former temple liberators live in Hommlet, although they aged, they can help you and we are keeping in touch with them.
Elmo is the captain of the militia and Canoness Y'dey is the head of the St. Cuthbert's church.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Ye could have gotten any number o' sneaks to investigate these rumors from the south. It is plain to me, that though ye dismiss these grim tidings as rumors, that is not what ye believe in yer hearts. Ye suspect that evil has returned, suren as these scars upon me face. If this be the case, what then? Ye don't need a warrior such as meself if yer not expecting us to remedy this situation."



Yes, that is what we suspect and we honor your heroic decision to join.
Atzil replies with low voice.
Only if the gods could help us …
In this stage, Matbea and Katzin leave the great Hall


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "So we are basically fighting against Iuz?" The first smile in his face appears "I'm in"




The first and second temple were built on rumors and we know the history since then
Atzil replies to the Elf
As for the enemy, we suspect that Iuz is behind this one, as he wants to converse us from his main goal in the Yatils.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

The Kid's mind worked fast, like his once again twirling hands. "So... contact the folks who tore it down last, see what they say, and track down the red robed ones? Got it." Looks around at the others. "What are we waiting for?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

"What are we waiting for?"

"Good question, are we expecting someone else that we have to wait until first light?"
_The Kid does have a sharp mind, but he can prove troublesome if his overanxiousness proves to be more than a harmless trait_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

The dwarven warrior nods at his new companions words. "If there is a threat to me kin, know ye full well that I intend to stop it." Korbryn looks about at the others. "I'm not one fer waiting. The sooner we get moving, the sooner we can put an end to this threat."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 11, 2006)

"Kid," Llewellyn says, "while some of us can make haste this moment, it would perhaps be in your best interests to spend the night asleep. I would hate to lose my life because you were too anxious to get sufficient rest. Or for any other reason, in all honesty." He hesitates. "I have forgotten to make introductions, have I not? My name is Llewellyn. I serve the sage wizard Bigby."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

"I'm sure we can all come to an agreement about wether it will matter or not to Iuz our well-rested or ill-rested persons when we are put to the blade" 
Enthusiasm and sarcasm have left his voice, Edirion has returned to his dry speech and from the looks of it, it will be the last he's saying this night.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2006)

Let me add one more thing before you retire to your quarters.
Atzil says and takes a final sip from his wine
We prefer you investigate on your own, Elmo likes to drink, and when he falls to the alcoholic beverage he tends to speak a lot, last thing we need is panic or letting our enemy to be on their tows and suspect that we know anything, with no doubt there are enemy agents around Hommlet and in the royal courts as well.

I wish you a good night sleep and a safe journey, One thing I can say for sure
He says and look outside of the window
The weather is against you.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

Korbryn looks out at the foul weather, a grim look upon his mangled visage. "It always be something. Weather, evil threats..." he looks down at the wine standing on the table before him, "or weak wine, in some cases."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 11, 2006)

Pleased that others had found his words to be of some value, Lenuran listened as the First Council spoke of vipers in the midst of both Hommlet and the Royal Court. He was not surprised that if the Darkness was seeking to spread once more that it would enter the nearest town, but he was surprised to learn the First Council considered the inner sanctum compromised also.

_‘It seems that while I was unable to achieve much in my time, others were far more successful.’_

Looking out the window quickly as Atzil mentioned the weather; Lenuran saw the flashes of lightening in the distance and wondered if the gnomish village had retreated into the central hall to weather the storm. 

_‘Careful old boy or you will be too busy seeing phantoms of what could be to see what is…’_

Sensing that the meeting was nearing its end, Lenuran stood and addressed Atzil once more.

“Thank you for the advice and warning on what we should expect. I have no doubt that Hommlet has changed much in my absence, but perhaps some things have remained the same. I would not impose upon you to stay longer if there are matters which need your attention First Council. The morning will find us all soon enough and if your words are true, this might be the last good night sleep we have for quite some time.”


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

Korbryn turns at Lenurnan's words to regard the gnome with stone gray eyes. "I gleen from yer words that ye've been to this Hommlet place? What kind of place is it?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

_Great, plain great, now we are to extract information from a drunkard..._ 
Edirion's thoughts are interrupted by the gnome's mention of Hommlet, he was intending to go wherever he was to be housed this night, but knowing about that place, and possibly getting some knowledge about the "war heroes" would be the first step into the job..


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Popping a cherry tomato into his mouth, the Kid openly looks at the gnome, hoping for a good tale.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 12, 2006)

Lenuran had not expected his words to have such an effect on the others, but with the First Council proclaiming him as far more than a simple scribe, he should have seen the possibility of this happening.

Taking a quick sip of his wine and looking towards the east for a moment, Lenuran knew he could stall no longer. With a steady voice that seemed to pull each of the listeners just a little closer towards him, Lenuran started to speak.

"The last time I was in Hommlet was almost a decade ago, just after the original Temple was destroyed. I was sent to the village, as it was little more than that at the time, to collect what information I could on those who had ventured into that vile place. Sadly all there was for me to gather were the memories of the people they briefly interacted with as they passed through the town. After I found out that thee was little to be gained from visiting the famous landmarks of the moathouse, the town of Nulb, or the insides of the temple itself, I began searching for the homelands of the heroes and met with little success there as well."

Feeling that those gathered cared little to hear about the things he could not provide for them, Lenuran focused instead on the information that he could give them.

"There is a castle, well they call it a castle but it is little more than a glorified watch tower, built by two locals named Burne and Rufus. I was never invited inside, so I can tell you little more than it appears solid and the locals draw a measure of confidence from its presence. Elmo was seen a buffoon who managed to keep the militia running despite his shortcomings, but I know this only from whispered conversations that I had with many of the townsfolk while I rested in the Welcome Wench. To be honest I am surprised to hear the First Council mention him again."

Reaching down and brining his glass to his lips once more, Lenuran moistened his lips and resumed his narrative.

"I only had the pleasure to speak directly with two of the junior priests of the Church of St. Cuthbert, Calmer and Terjon were their names. They mentioned the Canoness many times, but I was not in Hommlet long enough to press the issue of meeting her. It was Ostler Gundigoot's advice that I heeded in this regard, I wonder if he still runs the Wench as he was an old man when I first met him, as he knew the pulse of the town like no other."

Lenuran's smile fades as his mind recalled the darker memories of the small town.

"Even good people can be fooled though, as the Temple had spies planted in the Trading Post and even though they were eventually discovered, the damage was done to the morale of the town. Cuthbert himself alone knows what jail those two have been condemned to spend the remainder of their days.

Forcing himself to shake off the dark cloud, Lenuran refocused on the many positive memories that he carried from his visit.

"There are many good people that I hope still call Hommlet home. A dear friend of mine, Madame Naddy Tomanloft, ran a small leatherworking shop. She was a fine craftsman, and the fact that she is a fellow gnome is not a fact I would overlook.
A fine wizard also called that town his home, and Spugnoir and I shared more than one  bottle of imported elvish wine while I was in town. The druid Jaroo Ashstaff of the Old Faith also keeps a home in the small grove he calls his own. It was a pleasure getting to spend many mornings in that small slice of paradise."

Taking the last swallow from his glass of wine, Lenuran placed it back on the table and placed his hands on the edge of the table.

"I wish I could tell you more, but I was in town for less than two weeks before I moved onwards."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 12, 2006)

Edirion nods, once, sharply.

_It is good to know where we are heading... no, there aren't any news on that, we just got our destination colorfully fleshed out..._

To know there were those who they could contact once in the town results enough of a relief for Edirion, who was starting to think the Council was playing the ridicule by sending them in a "subterfuge" mission without any resources at all.

_Incompetence of these nobles is evident, one of us had more useful information than they provided us with. At least we do have someone who is already proving his value here._


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2006)

The Kid finishes his last piece of mutton as the gnome finishes. The scarred elf then makes his nod, reminding him of a dour commander he once knew. Wiping his mouth with an available piece of cloth, the Kid added, "Then, I guess we rest and leave tomorrow. I'd like to see a map to best scout a trail, but other than that, I'm set."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2006)

*The journey to Hommlet*

*Second Sunday, Coldeven. 9/3/600*

You wake up to a loud knocking on the Door
The first counsel will wait you in the south gate
Says the guard and depart.

*****************************

I wish you safe travel, bring back good news friends
Says Atzil as he waits under the cover of the Gate tower.
Hopefully the rain will stop tomorrow.

[sblock=By foot or with horses? ] – please specify how you travel, if anyone got an horse or is intending to purchase one in one of the many stables in Verbobonc, please write down the horse stats in a spoiler box in your character sheet, you can even name them to easy on the DM when my monsters will attack them   [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2006)

The Kid hunkers down under a voluminous cloak, trying to stay dry. He leads out a fiesty roan with an impressive military saddle. On the horse, you can tell that the Kid depends on natural skill than training to ride the horse, but he seems competent enough for non-cavalry.

"Let's do this."

[sblock=OOC]The Kid is fine by horse (he already has one; putting the stat block up now). Did he ever get a look at a map?[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

After the first knocking, the guard is startled to find the door is being opened.
"Yes?" asks Edirion, ready to depart some four hours ago.

The first counsel will wait you in the south gate, Sir

Without a word, the elf leaves the man in front of his room and directs himself to the south gate.
--------------

Walking through the courtyard, paying no heed to the rain, the elf brings his steed from the stables and in one swift motion is on the practical saddle, ready to depart.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2006)

*The journey to Hommlet*

Passing one of the many streams that spring from the deep of the Kron hills and connect to the Velverdyva a mile from Verbobonc, you make your way to the town of Hommlet, the road is well kept and it's safe to travel during those times of peace. farms are scattered around the many Cotton and wheat fields all the way from the grassy plains to the Kron hills in the south, blanket of cumulonimbus clouds cover the sky and the sun, the rain pours and those of you who wear helmets can hear the annoying knocking sound of the rain.
This weather kept most of the merchants back in town, which is why traffic is light, both human and gnome delayed their plans to travel to and from the hills it seems. Flocks of birds can be seen in the horizon, escaping the foul weather, even the wild beast decided to stay inside their tunnels and hideouts.
A group of pilgrims can be seen no the road, making their way to the free city, there are six of them, they are covered with heavy cloaks, to protect their small bodies and faces.
Some of them approach you with heads down and extended hands.
Will you donate some coins to Cyrrollalee The Faithful?

[sblock= Knowledge religion]
Miltiades – you think Cyrrollalee is an Halfling goddess, but your are not sure.
Llewellyn Mourner – you are unfamiliar with this name.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 14, 2006)

*Second Sunday, Coldeven. 9/3/600*

As the guard rapped on his door, Lenuran came awake quickly and met with the others assembled by the south gate. The rain had maintained its steady fall during the night leaving the cobbleroads slick. Riding on the small pony he had purchased after the meeting was over, Lenuran knew that the journey would be far from pleasant for him, but he would not slow the others down by walking.

_'Sores heal quickly and with some luck I will gather the knack for this soon...'_

The meeting with the First Council was brief with Atzil saying little more than a final wish of good luck and gods speed and then they were off towards Hommlet.

After the sixth hour of steady rain, Lenuran's cloak began to allow moisture to seep through which did little to keep Lenuran's mood positive. As they were approached by a band of smallfolk pilgrims requesting coin, Lenuran felt shame in complaining about his position while their were clergymen travelling in the rain and mud. Reaching into his side pouch, as the bulk of his coin was hidden in his pack, he pulled two gold coins free and approached them with an easy smile on his face.

"On such a day as this how could we not spare some coin for the clergy. May it help those in need as you travel north."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Rain did not bother the Kid; you got used to it when you sat and waited during recon. In addition, the constant twirling of a free dagger in his non-reins hand kept his mind occupied. He saw the gnome was uncomfortable, but did not comment. He would get used to it.

With the appearance of the small band, the Kid hunkered down in his saddle. He did not have anything against them---he did know these folks---but the faithful did not help him too much during this urchin days. Too busy fighting the war or protecting the richer flock. Sure, some church goers were good enough, but, for the most part, the Kid did without them.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 14, 2006)

"No," Llewellyn says flatly, "but I shall give you some coin for yourself. What you choose to do with it is your choice."

He hands a siingle silver piece to the lead halfling.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "On such a day as this how could we not spare some coin for the clergy. May it help those in need as you travel north."




The small creature takes the gold and lifts his face, it's a Halfling woman
she smiles kindly as she place the coins in the pocket.
What news do you bring from the north kind strangers and we shall tell you what's going on in the south hills.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

"*Peace be upon you pilgrims. In the North the aligned lands remain vigilant against ploys of Old Wicked and maneuvers of his empire and agents. There is little news though as his armies are quiet and the nations mostly focus on their own peoples for the moment. The storm has kept many indoors and you are the first travellers we have seen in a while. It is a good rain, it will refresh the earth and lead to bountiful harvests which the lands can use as many still recover from the great wars. Are you come from the South with news to share?"*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

Korbryn stands vigilant nearby, quietly observing these pilgrims while his companions converse with them. He has heard many tales of brigands posing as innocent travelers, and is determined that nobody takes him by surprise. Still, news from the south would be most welcome, and the dwarf takes care to remain close enough to hear the conversation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2006)

We came from the blessed Elven kingdom of Celene, we passed the Kron from the eastern road. 
She says with a smile and offers you a unique piece of yellow Halfling's bread.
Wild animals kept a distance from us, but we encountered several hobgoblins wandering west of the Emraldy river and dealt with them.
She uncovers her sword's sheath for you to see.
We saw weird, heavily garbed humans, taking distance from us a mile ahead and vanish into the hills. We spent two days in Hommlet, collecting donations from the people, it a peaceful place.
She turns to the other pilgrims and speak in the mother tongue of the Halflings, she then turn back.
We must depart, we intend to reach the free city by evening, may Cyrrollalee protects you kind strangers.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

"*Peace be upon you pilgrims. One question before you go, how were these humans garbed*?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Peace be upon you pilgrims. One question before you go, how were these humans garbed*?"



As brown as the ground you step on
Replies one with a squeaky voice
Nahh.. Deep yellow, like the color of the beautiful sunflowers in our homeland
Reply a fat Halfling, The female that shared her bread with you turns to you.
It was like they dipped their robes in honey … yes, honey like color.

As they walk and become farther away from you, they can still be heard arguing on the exact color of the human's garbs


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

The Kid shrugged. "If they weren't looking, they weren't looking. I can ride up ahead if you want."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

Korbryn watches the pilgrims suspiciously until they are out of sight, and then gives a slight shrug and continues on down the road.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

Miltiades nods in farewell to the pilgrims, putting the information into place.


"*Thank you Kid. Could you track these ocher garbed men if we came across signs of their presence? Moreso then the old sites of Hommlette and the overthrown temple, these men may be at the heart of what we search for currently. And only a mile ahead is the point of last contact.*"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 14, 2006)

Smiling as the smallfolk could not recall the exact details, Lenuran looked over to the others with the first genuine smile upon his face all day.

"I have no doubt that to their eyes they all looked the same. Most pilgrims strive to see what is in the inside more than the out."

Looking down the road, Lenuran adjusted himself in the saddle to ease the cramps he felt growing in his legs.

"While the oddly dressed men might be something for us to concern ourselves over, they very well could have been hunters poaching and did not desire to be caught. We must temper the feelings of mistrust that seek to settle around us until we have seen the truth with our own eyes."

Shrugging his shoulders, Lenuran knew that the others would do as they felt best, but did not want them to enter Hommlet thinking the world had quickly turned into a pit of vipers.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Thank you Kid. Could you track these ocher garbed men if we came across signs of their presence? Moreso then the old sites of Hommlette and the overthrown temple, these men may be at the heart of what we search for currently. And only a mile ahead is the point of last contact.*"



"Might be able to find their trail, but not track 'em. I'm a forward scout, not tracker, friend."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

Edirion, who remained silent during the whole incident, a sour expression upon his face, now speaks 

"The information was well worth a silver piece. Pilgrims usually trust too much on their patron, asking him to deliver them from enemies, halflings are brave folk, and for their own good trust in their steel for protection." The tone is not of a casual comment, but more aking to that one would use when delivering information to help, as some kind of advice.

He shifts a little his position on the saddle.

"No prayer can save the lives of the faithful..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2006)

*Hommlet*

Riding forward to track the garbed humans the pilgrims talked about, you spot nothing and decide to continue with your journey, this time more aware to the surroundings.

*Second Godsday, Coldeven. 11/3/600*

It's a two and a half days travel to Hommlet, but there are inns and Taverns along the road for the passers by and many merchants, the rocky Kron hills are covered in the springs with beds of wild flowers and green grass, Cypress trees are scattered around, in the third day of travel the rain stops and you can see wild horses and wild goats grazing the land around you, by noon you arrive to Hommlet. A stone fortress lies on a rocky hill far to the south east, Lenuran recognize the middle tower as the former place where Burne and Rufus lived, They built an impressive keep as the time passed.
Several farmers wave as you pass o the road, a quick question reveals that if drink and food you desire, the famous inn of the welcome wench and Terrigan's are the places you seek, if accommodation you want, try the Welcome wench, as this is the only place to sleep in an appropriate bed. Although nice, the farmers are suspicious at the look of an armed band.
The roads leads into the center of town, most of the buildings are private homes, but you pass along a small wooden temple of Ehlonna, a golden-haired woman sits on a stool outside and read a book, on the other side of the road lies the Temple of Pelor, a tall, thin, pale and prematurely balding man swoops the floor with a broom just outside the temple, he stops and smiles, an impressive red roofed church of St. Cuthbert is the next building and the Old Trading post Lenuran spoke of lies adjacent to a stone bridge and a strong streamed river , there is an Halfling sitting on the stairs that leads to the Trading post
As you pass the road he stands and smiles.
Come, come inside strangers
He calls and motions you to stable your horses near the house.
Adventurers I guess? Come … come, very cheap prices.

[sblock=accomodation]
Accommodation along the way – please update your wealth according to the inn you desire to sleep in the 2 days that have passed since you reached to Hommlet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2006)

Korbryn removes his visored helmet and tucks it in the crook of his arm as he glances about. He gaze eventually lands upon the halfling storekeep. "What wares do ye peddle, small one?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 15, 2006)

Passing in front of the temples doesn't precisely attract the elf's attention, but before Ehlonna's temple he bows, utters a silent prayer for the souls of his past and present companions, and continues down the path.

-----------------------------------------

Staying his ground, Edirion looks at the stables... at the halfling... and waits for him to answer Korbryn's question. He will stable Nightwind here... just wants to know who he is leaving him with first.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

The Kid takes in the new town with an open eye. Not quite the urban style he was used to, but he had been enough small towns to know his way around. At the churches, he thinks, _Church row, eh?_ and smiles to himself.

At the general store, he stops and looks down at the store owner, first making sure any markings of Furyondy on his gear are well hidden---his usual practice. "Any jerky? Fruit? 'Bout time for a road repast."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2006)

*The Old Trading Post*

We brought small boxes of rare spices from the west, to spice up your food when you adventure in the wild.
He says in excitement.
Dry ration, cloth, cloaks, lamps, oil, tool kits, just name it master dwarf.
He spread his arms as to show the availability of goods in his store.
Say… that is a nice Amulet.
He syas and look at Llewellyn

OOC: Every thing in the PHB can be found here. As for weapons, several martial and simple weapons can be found here as well.
This is a place where you can sell loot if you want.
As for magical items, you'll need to ask him


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2006)

Korbryn rolls his eyes at the halfling proprieter's mannerisms. Still, it would be best to make nice with the local merchantfolk. "Would ye perchance have a mite of pipeweed? After much time on the road, a smoke and drink would be most appreciated."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 16, 2006)

"Maybe tomorrow, for the time being... you better take good care of Nightwind..." taking a pair of gold coins from his pouch...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2006)

*Old trading post*

of course master dwarf.
he says in smile, rush into the store and bring three small boxes
A drink you can find in the wench down there, he points to the south road, after the stone bridge and here is a pipe for you kind sir
He hands you a wooden carved pipe
Now we have 3 kind of tobacco, a cheap one from the south fields of Furyondy, 
The second is from my kin's fields north of highfolk, very good quality.
The last …
He approach and whisper
Will make you the day, this is from the lower slopes of the Drachensgrab in Pomarj.

Pick, pick, pick
He hurries you as a farmer enters the store.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Maybe tomorrow, for the time being... you better take good care of Nightwind..." taking a pair of gold coins from his pouch...




2 gold coins is enough for a week in the stable and hay
he takes the horse anr returns
anyone else ?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> 2 gold coins is enough for a week in the stable and hay
> he takes the horse anr returns
> anyone else ?



The Kid flips the halfling a couple silver. "That's for a nice piece of friuit. As for stabling, doesn't the Welcome Wench stable for customers? What makes you the best one in town?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The second is from my kin's fields north of highfolk, very good quality.





Korbryn points to the second box, and nods. "I'll try yer kin's pipeweed, then. Never trust anything from the Pomarj, I say. Probably grown by orcs or worse!"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

"I'll be going to the local watering hole, anyone following?" Edirion says as he turns around after paying the stable owner, not realy waiting for anyone to answer... but seeing their lack of enthusiasm, expecting some to follow as he makes his way to the Welcome Wench.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Kid flips the halfling a couple silver. "That's for a nice piece of friuit. As for stabling, doesn't the Welcome Wench stable for customers? What makes you the best one in town?"




They do, but my hay is better.
They just give your horse some old vegetables.
he turns to Korbryn
That will be 1 gold and 6 silver for the pipe and weed
He says and rushes to the store.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

The Kid nods and takes a bit of the apple while he dismounts. He finds the halfling again and gives him the reins of the horse. "No reason keeping them separated." With no further business with the halfling, he follows to the Wench.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> That will be 1 gold and 6 silver for the pipe and weed
> He says and rushes to the store.






The dwarf nods and pulls the coin from his beltpouch and pays the halfling merchant. "Thank ye, small sir. I'll be sure to let ye know what I think."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2006)

*Inn of the welcome Wench*

You proceed down the road to the welcome wench, a bunch of kids throw stones down to the river and laugh, as you pass the stone bridge, they stop and look in awe.
As you push forward you a see a tailor's shop on the right, an elderly man, bald and lanky sitting outside and enjoying the sun, a piece of cloak in his hand, when you pass he nods.

This might be the place, Lenuran remembers as old memories floats back to the surface.
A big faded sign, featuring a maiden with tray stands before a pair of wooden doors, there is a long balcony and chairs along the building, beneath a row of glass windows.
The doors are open wide and the smell of stuffed pork chops fills your nostrils, there are couple of guests inside, on the left, behind a counter stands a pale skinned woman, with black hair, right now she cleans some empty glasses, another woman with red hair approach with a big smile.
Hey strangers, welcome to Gundigoot's welcome wench, I'm Vesta, Ostler's daughter, care for some drink or food, there is a show in the evening.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

Edirion repeats "A show?" Simply amused by the idea of what these people might call a show, for sure nothing like the performances of the few elven artists he has witnessed.

He then answers absently "A glass of wine will suffice" as he scans the tavern with his eyes, looking at each and every patron there...

Then he moves to take seat with his back against the wall.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

The Kid smiles shyly at the lass, and mumbles a thanks, then meanders down the central hall, looking for some game or sport to take his mind of the ride. On his way past the elf, he whispers, "Are we looking for someone, or just taking in gossip?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

Sitting against the wall, the emeral eyed elf replies "we are here mainly for two things... collect rumors" as his drink arrives and he takes a sip of wine to try it out "and have some decent wine"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

The Kid nods and continues in search of a game.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2006)

Korbyrn nods in greeting at the wench. "Stout, please, and black as an ogre's heart if ye've got any." With that, the dwarf takes a seat in a position that allows him to survey the entire taproom, and places his ornate helmet on the table before him. He quickly finds his new pipe, and within a few moments is happily smoking the halfling's weed. Leaning back in his seat, Korbryn blows smoke rings lazily into the air.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

"*Peace be upon you my dear. I will have wine as well*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 18, 2006)

*Inn of the Welcome Wench*

The inn of the welcome wench, clearly an old style tavern, operating 25 years, since the first fall of the Temple of Elemental evil, the building was constructed with great oak logs and over the years been renovated with stone bricks.
Oil lamps hang from the ceiling, ready to lit in the minute of sunset, a stone unlit fireplace, lies in the northern wall for the winter days. There is a small stage with high stool for a troubadour to show up.
Our home minstrel will show up in the evening
The maiden replies and start to recite the wine's list
We have beer, heavy beer, ale, spiced ale and Some mead for the poor.
She smiles and winks
But for those who can spend, we have some Keoish golden wine, Sundish Lilac wine, Urnst white wine, Celene ruby wine, furyondian emerald pale wine, Velunan fireamber wine, Keoish brandy, Urnst aged brandy and the most expensive, a glass of Ulek elixir liqueur.
She take a breath and continues.
Our special deserts, just for you are beef stew, stuffed pork chops and Venison steak, coming with bread and honey, potatoes, string beans and rum-boiled artichokes.

Inspecting the people inside the tavern, you see as follows:
There is an old woman sweeping the floor with a big broom.
sitting along the counter, you see a stout dwarf dressed in working smock and drinks some kind of ale, there is an Oeridian human, looks like a brute, battle scars cover his face, he drink some kind of spirit and gorge a plate of pork chops.
Two little figures, currently talking to each other sits around a table, the gnome is well dressed and eyes you suspiciously, the Halfling in front of him is extremely ugly and repulsive to look upon, he is dressed in rugs and dirt cover his cloth, he turns his face as you enter and stare.
Another man sits in the corner and rests against the wall, he eyes you as you come, raise his glass and smiles.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

"*Thank you. I will try a glass of the goldwine for now, though the venison sounds appealing*." Miltiades turns and nods acknowledging the glass salute from the stranger and offers a quick blessing "*Good day and may peace be upon you sir*."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

Edirion opens wide his eyes at this listing of wines... "Wine" he repeats simply "not liquid gold, just wine for the time being" as he nods to the waitress and directs himself to the table.

He lets the Kid do what he's good at uninpeded... it will be some long time before he takes over to chatting or playing cards, probably.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Seeing no one play any games, the Kid looks around for amusement. If there are darts, he throws. If there are cards, he beings a game of solitaire. Otherwise, he pays a game of "don't-hit-the-the-fingers-with-the-dagger". If anyone joins, he'll engage them in some general conversation.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2006)

"Definitely ale, and pork chops," Korbryn says hoarsely. He then sits back in the chair again, to watch The Kid play at Mumbly Peg.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 18, 2006)

"Mead."

Llewellyn turns from the barmaid without waiting for her response and walks over to join the Kid.

"You're bored," he says. "Or do you just wish to stab yourself?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

"Haven't done that yet. The stabbing, that is." The next is in a whisper to his companion. "Well, once, but the girl looking was mighty pretty. Anyway, may draw some people out." Louder then, "And, yes, I need something to occupy me. Can't keep still!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2006)

*Inn of the Welcome Wench*

Vesta hurries to the barkeep to place the order, the old woman with the broom stops and goes to the kitchen to prepare Korbryn's pork chops.
A couple of minutes pass and the drinks arrive to the table.
This one is on the house.
She says and places a plate with cabbages and pickled cucumbers.
Now folks, if sleep you desire, we have fine clean rooms in the Welcome wench, a suite for two is available for three gold coins per night and there are common rooms with dozen bunks for 5 silver coins per night.
she turns to leave 
...Oh, and if you order a room, stabling is free.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "Good day and may peace be upon you sir."



He raises his glass again and smiles.
So, a band of adventurers I guess, what have you come to explore as there is nothing exciting in the area for ages.

One of the little figures gets up and limps to your table, looks like the repulsive Halfling suffered a disease in his past or it could be a birth defect.
With hesitation and slight stutter he turns to you.
I'mmm llllooking for mmmmy ppppparents, I ddddon't know hhhow they llllook like, they are in Hommmmlet ssssomewhere.
He stops and stares on some of you … or maybe he is just extremely strabismic, you realy can't tell. 


[sblock=Prices]
Miltiades - Keoish golden wine 15 copper coins
Edirion - Table wine 8 copper coins.
Korbryn - Ale and pork chops 4 copper and 5 silver coins.
Llewellyn - Mead 1 silver.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 19, 2006)

Edirion receives the halfling's gaze... but is a bit unnerved when the individual seems to see through him rather than at him.

He remains silent, sipping at the wine, and having some of the cabbage... after a silence, he can't help but ask "who are you?", with the usual impersonal tone he has adquired when speaking to strangers.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He raises his glass again and smiles.
> So, a band of adventurers I guess, what have you come to explore as there is nothing exciting in the area for ages.



The Kid shrugs, a neat trick while trying not to skewer oneself with a knife. "Keeping the scholar company," he said, indicating the gnome. "Looking into old tales, weird yarns, he is. I think he's writting a book. Anything to share?" 

[OOC: Bluff as necissary]



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> One of the little figures gets up and limps to your table, looks like the repulsive Halfling suffered a disease in his past or it could be a birth defect.
> With hesitation and slight stutter he turns to you.
> I'mmm llllooking for mmmmy ppppparents, I ddddon't know hhhow they llllook like, they are in Hommmmlet ssssomewhere.





			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He remains silent, sipping at the wine, and having some of the cabbage... after a silence, he can't help but ask "who are you?", with the usual impersonal tone he has adquired when speaking to strangers.



The Kid keeps his eye on the strange halfling and the gnome companion, waiting to see how the conversation turns out. He wonders at the motive of the halfling. [OOC: Sense Motive]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2006)

Korbryn remains quiet, heartily eating away at his meal and puffing away on his pipes. Although appearing disinterested, he keeps his ears on the conversations, and his eyes continually survey the happenings in the room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "who are you?"



pppeople cccall me Questin and Himmble is the family nnnnname I invented to mmmmmyself as I dddddon't knnnnow my ppparents.
The gnome just keeps sitting at the table, looking in amusement as the Halfling talk to you.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Keeping the scholar company,"  he said, indicating the gnome.  "Looking into old tales, weird yarns, he is. I think he's writting a book. Anything to share?"



Taking a short look at Lenuran the man replies
What kind of tales? As I Mr. Gastesh is a treasure-seeking adventure.

[sblock=sense motive]
The ugly Halfling seems to be honest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 20, 2006)

"no, no, not what's your name, who are you" Edirion thinks in a simpler way to put it... "who raised you?"

_what the heck am I doing? I'll send him back to the gnome promptly..._


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Taking a short look at Lenuran the man replies
> What kind of tales? As I Mr. Gastesh is a treasure-seeking adventure.



"Hmm. If you are, and you are here, you might have heard something recently? Most treasures have a tale about them, or so the master bard is fond of saying."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

Coming in behind the others, Lenuran smiled as Ostler's daughter greeted them. While he was surprised that her father was not working during the slower times, the man was well into his summers and might have just wanted the day to rest.

After she had taken the orders of the others, Lenuran climbed atop an open stool by the bar and waited until her gaze fell upon him before speaking.

"It has been too long since I have dined under the Wench's gaze. I would like the chops as well, but would like even more to know how your father fares. I would take my meal with him if he would honor me with his company."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 21, 2006)

Llewellyn turns his attention from the Kid. "The halfling is obviously troubled, Edirion. Save the interrogation for someone who requires it." To the halfling he says, "Please, sit with us, small one. I lost my parents when I was quite young." He pulls up an extra seat for the halfling.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

When the gnome bard comes in, the Kid nods to indicate him. "There's the master now. Looks like he wants a word with the ladies first, but I'll hear your tale if you wish."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2006)

*Inn of the Welcome wench*



			
				land outcast said:
			
		

> "no, no, not what's your name, who are you"  Edirion thinks in a simpler way to put it...  "who raised you?"



I dddon't know, I'm lllooking for them inn ttttown.
The Halfling replies, returns to take his glass from the other table and takes the sit Llewelly is offering him.


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Hmm. If you are, and you are here, you might have heard something recently? Most treasures have a tale about them, or so the master bard is fond of saying."




Haven't heard anything in particular, beside the rumor of Hobgoblins that took up resident in the old Temple's remains. replies the human.



			
				Tonks said:
			
		

> "It has been too long since I have dined under the Wench's gaze. I would like the chops as well, but would like even more to know how your father fares. I would take my meal with him if he would honor me with his company."



Another chops will be right on your table
Vesta replies to Lenuran
As for my father, he is old and weak hearted, I think he takes his nap, but I'll tell him that you looked for him, he'll be around for a card game in the evening I guess.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I dddon't know, I'm lllooking for them inn ttttown.
> Haven't heard anything in particular, beside the rumor of Hobgoblins that took up resident in the old Temple's remains. replies the human.




"*That is an interesting piece of news. I am Miltiades, a historian from the church of Rao. I was planning on gathering the lore of the old temple and the story of its downfall for the church records. So what have you heard about these hobgoblins? A band of bandits using it as a base of operations? Or just that some have been seen in the vicinity of the temple*?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*That is an interesting piece of news. I am Miltiades, a historian from the church of Rao. I was planning on gathering the lore of the old temple and the story of its downfall for the church records. So what have you heard about these hobgoblins? A band of bandits using it as a base of operations? Or just that some have been seen in the vicinity of the temple*?"




I haven't been there myself, as it would be a suicide mission for an adventurer like me.
but maybe you can share some news with me, why did you came here ?
The Human replies to Miltiades

********************************

in the meantime the ugly Halfling take his last sip and stands
Itttt's been ppppleasure, sssee you around.
he says to Llewelly, nods to the others and disappears behind the door that leads to the common rooms.

********************************

The gnome that sat with the Halfling stands and goes to Lenuran
Hello, fellow gnome
He says
I'm Nierethi Poscurian, an Historian from the far gnomish communities of the Cairn hills, I heard the human over there
He nods to the "kid"
Telling the other human.
He nods to the person who introduced himself as an adventurer
That you are a scholar of some sort, and I myself is interested in the history of the area, maybe you could share some of your knowledge with me master gnome.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

Given that the halfling sat next to Llewelly, Edirion gives him one small piece of advise in a whisper "Check your pouch, still there?"

He then keeps sipping at the wine quietly... once he hears Miltiades interrupt the Kid's chat, his interest is awakened. first piece of information _the hobgoblins are obviously working with the robed ones_


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 21, 2006)

Llewellyn shrugs but checks his pouch as instructed. And if it's not there, so be it. The halfling would spend it on nothing less useful than he himself.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 22, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich[COLOR=Pink said:
			
		

> As for my father, he is old and weak hearted, I think he takes his nap, but I'll tell him that you looked for him, he'll be around for a card game in the evening I guess.[/COLOR]




Smiling to the news of Ostler being as well as to be expected, Lenuran nodded his head in thanks.

"I will be looking forward to it. I just hope that he doesn't think I am going to let him win out of charity."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 22, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich
The gnome that sat with the Halfling stands and goes to Lenuran
[COLOR=Red said:
			
		

> Hello, fellow gnome[/COLOR]
> He says
> I'm Nierethi Poscurian, an Historian from the far gnomish communities of the Cairn hills, I heard the human over there
> He nods to the "kid"
> ...




_'All this talk of being a Scholar will soon go to my head if I am not careful.'_

Motioning for the other gnome to take a seat, Lenuran took a swallow of his drink and turned to face him.

"Those I travel with are far too quick with their praises. I assure you I am little more than a scribe with delusions of grandeur who has happened to find himself at the wrong places at the right times."

Putting a pleasant smile on his face for a fellow kin though, Lenuran knew that he must choose his words carefully. While he was not willing to accept that every person they met was a spy for a dark power, he was also not willing to accept everyone into his bosom either.

"I will tell you all that I can on what you would like to know though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2006)

Nierethi smiles back, orders a glass of brandy from the barkeep and turns to Lenuran again.
As we all know, the village we are currently guests in, was not far from a center of enormous evil in the past, that grew and spread his octopus like tendrils all over the area, the evil vanquished indeed, but some of his tendrils dug the earth and remained hidden, and some scattered to the four winds.
Have you heard anything about a former captain of their forces, called Lareth the beautiful?
He raises his eyebrow and take a sip from his brandy.
These are old tales with no basis on them, Lareth the beautiful was a legend and no more.
Reply the barkeeper while cleaning the counter.

[sblock=Lenuran Knowledge] you too have heard about Lareth the beautiful, stories told by the priests that fought in the temple said that he was the master of the moathouse and he died over there in the battle, thought, his body never found.[/sblock]

Llewellyn check for his pouch and finds it in place


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbryn finishes his meal, and once again leans back in his chair as he smokes, listening to all going on about him.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I haven't been there myself, as it would be a suicide mission for an adventurer like me.
> but maybe you can share some news with me, why did you came here ?
> The Human replies to Miltiades
> 
> ********************************




"*As I said, I am a church historian. I came to see the areas of the old cult's uprisings. The gnome there is a bard from the time of the second uprising and he recorded some of the tales of the heroes of that time. He graciously agreed to accompany me here and show me the locales. As for travellers tales, for the most part things are quiet between the empire and the lands of the alliance, armies do not currently march though there is vigilance on both sides of the borders. Peace holds for now between the nations as everybody heals. Though there are occasional bandits that mean a good suit of armor and hefty arms are prudent travelling gear.*"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 23, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Nierethi smiles back, orders a glass of brandy from the barkeep and turns to Lenuran again.
> As we all know, the village we are currently guests in, was not far from a center of enormous evil in the past, that grew and spread his octopus like tendrils all over the area, the evil vanquished indeed, but some of his tendrils dug the earth and remained hidden, and some scattered to the four winds.
> Have you heard anything about a former captain of their forces, called Lareth the beautiful?
> He raises his eyebrow and take a sip from his brandy.
> ...




"Always remember dear ma'am that the best legends form from a grain of truth. As the gods give oysters pearls, they give us our legends and histories."

Smiling as he took a quick swallow of his drink, Lenuran thought on Lareth for a moment and then spoke.

"It was said that Lareth the Beautiful was the Master of the Moathouse when the Temple sought to bend the world to their knees. The dark gods granted him the face of an angel, but the soul of a demon. When the combined forces of light stormed the Temple to tear it asunder, Lareth met them with his own forces and fell in battle. It is said that whereever his blood landed, that wood and stone burned from the dark taint that coursed through his veins. After his death, his dark gods consumed him before they could place his body into the Earth's embrace, or place his head on a spike, and his body was never recovered."

While Lenuran knew that his tale was based off of nothing more than the Cuthbert's tale, as well as a small bit of coloring to ensure that it could be remembered by others, his curiousity was raised at the asking of such a specific question.

"I will admit that my passion has to record the events of what transpired in the Temple, but how is it that you came to study this area as well?"

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*As I said, I am a church historian. I came to see the areas of the old cult's uprisings. The gnome there is a bard from the time of the second uprising and he recorded some of the tales of the heroes of that time. He graciously agreed to accompany me here and show me the locales. As for travellers tales, for the most part things are quiet between the empire and the lands of the alliance, armies do not currently march though there is vigilance on both sides of the borders. Peace holds for now between the nations as everybody heals. Though there are occasional bandits that mean a good suit of armor and hefty arms are prudent travelling gear.*"




A bard you say ...
The human take a glance at Lenuran and the other gnome as they speak.
Well ..
he takes a swig and stands.
It was nice talking to you strangers, I wish you good luck, see you around.
leaving you all alone, the human walks to the barkeeper, place a couple of coins and leave the inn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting …
Says the gnome.


			
				Tonks said:
			
		

> "I will admit that my passion has to record the events of what transpired in the Temple, but how is it that you came to study this area as well?"



The gnome princes of the Cairn hills send me to record, as for the purpose of their greedy desires, I do not know
He says, lower his gaze to the drink, drains it quickly and stands.
I'm sorry, but I must leave to my room, honorable friend.
He bows and turns to leave.

The barkeeper eyes you both, but says nothing.

[sblock=Lenuran's sense motive]You suspect that the gnome is not telling the truth.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Left to play with his dagger again while the conversation passes him by, the Kid arches an eyebrow when the two suddenly leave. After they are gone, he adds, "That's curious. Two visitors in town who suddenly leave when they learn what we're about. Hmm." Twirling the dagger once before thunking it between his index and thumb, he continues "Now what?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> A bard you say ...
> The human take a glance at Lenuran and the other gnome as they speak.
> Well ..
> he takes a swig and stands.
> ...




"*Peace be upon you*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2006)

*Inn of the Welcome Wench*

The stout dwarf on the counter orders another ale and the brute like human orders another plate of pork chops, beside it they seem quite.
The old woman returns from the kitchen and line up the chairs and tables for the evening.
Looking outside, the sun hangs above the hills, ready to fall a sleep and leave the village to stars and the moon, a bunch of kids, those you saw on the stone bridge are playing with a fat pink pig and with a broken cart's wheel.

When you drain all the wine and chops, Vesta comes with a smile.
Anything else or do you want to discuss accommodation arrangements?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2006)

The Kid, continuing to fidget, answers, "Well, for me, the common room is fine. Need it for at least tonight, maybe tommorow, depending on how long the master wants to stay." _Hope said 'master' figures out something real quick. This place is mighty unentertaining and I have better work to be doing on the front._


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2006)

"A private room for me," says the dwarf to Vesta.

With that, he stands and moves toward the counter. Stepping up next to the stout dwarf at the counter, Korbryn attempts to start a conversation. "It does me heart good to see another of the stout folk here in this village. I've seen few enough of our kin since leaving the majesty of the mountain halls..."


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 25, 2006)

"I do not require sleep," Llewellyn says. "But I shall avail myself of your common room for my meditations."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> With that, he stands and moves toward the counter. Stepping up next to the stout dwarf at the counter, Korbryn attempts to start a conversation. "It does me heart good to see another of the stout folk here in this village. I've seen few enough of our kin since leaving the majesty of the mountain halls..."




Hail you.
replies the dwarf to Korbryn and raise his wooden mug.
Tragge Liftsilver is me name, it's been ages since me legs felt the rocks of my homeland in the west, and me ears heard the drums of our kin in the Halls of the Kings.
me been over here for a long time, Stone mason I am and building is me job.
he nods towards the window in the direction of the keep.

*Common room * – 5 silver per night, dozen bunks.
One of the common room are filled with merchants, the other room is occuipied by the ugly Halfling and the brute that is dining on the counter, In this room those of you who wants common romms find a spot to sleep.
*1 Private room is for two * (two seperate rooms)– 3 gold per night, soft bed, quilted blanket, a desk with chair, pitcher of water and a bowl for washing up.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2006)

Korbryn offers his hand in greeting to the stout dwarf. "And I be Korbryn Rivenshield, of the dwurfolk of the Lortmils. I noted yon keep when entering Hommlet...but tell me, Tragge, why would a community such as this need such a fortress?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn offers his hand in greeting to the stout dwarf. "And I be Korbryn Rivenshield, of the dwurfolk of the Lortmils. I noted yon keep when entering Hommlet...but tell me, Tragge, why would a community such as this need such a fortress?"




This are home to Burne and Rufus, they are well respected and powerful adventurers who settled down in this area about fifteen years ago, they fought the humanoids that settles around those hills and protected theit town, now, they don't get involved in adventures anymore and consider the village as their home.
They essentially run the town since the old village elder passed away, leadership unofficially passed to them by default.
As for the keep, they started to build it before the rising of the Second Temple, I, Tragge, built the keep.
He smiles and takes a swig.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2006)

"And a fine keep it is, I am sure. It was me pleasure speaking to ye, Tragge. Perhaps we will chat again, later." Korbryn offers Tragge a nod of farewell, and moves back toward his companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2006)

Go Home I said or I'll tell your mamas what are you doin!
You hear a shout from the outside, the kids gather the fat pig and leave the area, a bulky human enters the inn with a big smile, he is bald and owns a rounded potbelly, he wears a chain shirt and sword hangs loosely from his belt.
Good afternoon madam and Mrs. Vesta. 
he says and lowers his rounded hat.
A cup of your finest whiskey, Maridosen.
He says to the barkeeper and looks around, he taps on Tragge's shoulder and the dwarf's moans back, he looks at the human brute and sighs.
Well, well
He says and approach.
Good afternoon champs, Elmo is my name and I'm the law around here. I see many weapons and armor beneath those cloths, I hope you mean no harm strangers and you are peaceful folk, what are your business around here ?

The human on the counter turns around and stares.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2006)

The Kid's hands a blur, and the dagger is gone, disappearing somewhere in his loose clothing. "No trouble, Master Elmo. Just entertaining myself while the master is doing his business. Name is Thandis, a simple guard and traveller. Come, play a game of cards or something to help pass the time."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2006)

Miltiades rises with a serene smile as he pulls back his cloak to reveal the symbol of his church. "*Peace be upon you good sir. I am Miltiades, a cleric and historian of the church of Rao, newly come to town with my companions. There were reports of bandits and humanoids on the road and we prepared accordingly. I assure you we mean no harm to the good inhabitants of your village. In fact I came here to record some of the storied lore of its past triumphs. If you have time to spare a humble traveller I would offer you a dinner at my table here. I would appreciate learning what you can tell me of Hommellet and the people within I should speak to.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 28, 2006)

Elmo grabs a chair from the nearest table and takes a sit
Forgive me for prejudging you, armored strangers like yourself brought some bad memories from the past, luckily, the old town on Nulb is a ghost town since the temple fall.
He says and take his drink from Vesta that smiles and returns to her duties.
Bandits you say, Yeah, I have heard either about Bandits, Hobgoblins, they dwell in the remains of the old temple, where I Elmo, was one of the heroes who destroyed the foul place.
He takes a sip from the goblet
But I'm not concerned, the abandoned place it far away from here and a couple of Hobgoblin bandits is not something to worry about … yet.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2006)

Miltiades will chat with Elmo about Hommlette and the past temple, remaining polite, friendly, and interested. He will ask if there is anyone Elmo would recommend he speak to in addition or see for himself. Miltiades will ask if he can drop in on Elmo later to continue the chat. The priest will not bring up his true mission in public however, waiting for when he has an opportunity to speak to Elmo in private.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2006)

There are but few who I, Elmo can count on with my eyes folded, Burne and Rufus, but the chance you get an interview with them is like the chance Gertiax, the ancient black dragon that ruled over those hills 100 years ago will enter to the inn.
He laughs loudly.
And Jaroo, he is an old friend of mine, he is a Druid of the old faith, living in the Grove to the south east.
He stands up and prepares to leave
You can come to my office first thing on the morning.

***************************************

Time passes and you arrange your equipment in the rooms, make your beds and prepare for the night. Music can be heard from the main hall mixing with shouts and cheers.
Plenty of people came to the Welcome wench, everybody smiles, laugh and rocks their chairs as the Elf minstrel end a song and start another one,  "Iuz Don't Take Your Orcs to Town"

"You've armored up your orcs and equipped all of your Bonehearts,
Iuz are you contemplating invading a town somewhere?
The crystal ball I use tells me that some walls are coming down,
Oh Iuz, don't take your orcs to town.

It wasn't me that started that old crazy Greyhawk war.
But now I see what's in Dorakaa and coming out for more.
And yes, it's true that we aren't the strength we used to be,
Oh Iuz, we will need some mercy.

It's hard to understand why you're so twisted up inside,
Although from the sages you're the son of a demon I realize.
But if you invade, it won't be long until we're not around,
Oh Iuz, don't take your orcs to town.

He's leaving now cause I just saw the crystal ball go black,
Old Wicked must have sent a demon to bring me screaming back.
If I could Wish I'd get my staff and put Old Wicked in the ground,
Oh Iuz, don't take your orcs to town.

Oh Iuz, for Boccob's sake, turn around"

All are quite, then a bunch of gnome merchants rock the chairs and raise toast for everyone. Looking around you see the following.
Vesta is runing like crazy from one guest to another, MAridosen the barkeeper pour drinks behind the counter.
Mr. Gastesh, the human treasure seeker whom you talked earlier sits in the corner and enjoys a plate of fruit and cheese, Mr. Poscurian, the gnome that spoke with Lenuran sits on the counter with a glass of brandy and listens to the music, in a central table sits Tragge - the Stone mason who talked to Korbryn - with another stout dwarf, a gnome who sports freckles and long red haired and a bald dark skinned human. Another elf dressed in fine robes engaged in a conversation with a chubby woman near the unlir fireplace.
In a sided private room, partially covered with black curtains you spot Elmo, sitting with three other humans, one of them seems very old, Lenuran recognize him as Ostler, the owner of this place, the other two are in their forties.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2006)

"*I will indeed, thank you. In the morning then sherrif*."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2006)

Korbryn moves to the center table, approaching Tragge. "Tragge Liftsilver," greets Korbryn with a nod, "May I join you? I seek the company of dwurfolk after long days on the road."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2006)

Korbryn Rivenshield, you are most Welcome to join out table, friends.He turns to the other.
Meet Korbryn, a local adventurer.
He then taps on the shoulder of the other dwarf.
This Dwur is Haunor, a local guardian, he works at Spungoir's "foul" magic store
he adds the description and laugh loudly.
This little red head Halfling is Alphon, a realy good weapon smith if you need one, and that one
He nods to the bald human
is Alphon's assistance Carl Harris, Armorer .


ooc – I'll write the NPC names in the RG
it seems that Land Outcast and Tonks are away for some time.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> ooc – I'll write the NPC names in the RG
> it seems that Land Outcast and Tonks are away for some time.



OOC: There seems to be some connectivity problems from their neck of the woods; we are working on it in a another thread that they are both in.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2006)

Korbryn nods at Tragge's companions as he joins them at the table. "It is good to meet all of ye," he says in his gravelly voice.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2006)

Miltiades will take his ease off to the side and chat companionably with Lenuran.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2006)

*In the name of Tonks*

Taking the advantage of the music and the gnome merchant's cheers in the central tables, Lenuran leans and whisper loudly.
Do you see the Gnome over their.
He nods toward the robed little figure that he spoke too when you ate lunch.
I thought about it all the evening, I don't like him and I don't trust him, he asked me some particular questions regarding the former ruler of the moat house and when I asked why, he stuttered and left to his room.


ooc - I'll play Tonk's and Landoutcast's characters until they'll fix their connection problems.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2006)

*In the name of LandOutcast*

Looking and measuring the qualities of the people around 
Edirion remarks
I wonder where the repulsive Halfling is? he was a weird fellow


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn nods at Tragge's companions as he joins them at the table. "It is good to meet all of ye," he says in his gravelly voice.



The Dwarf guard shakes your hand in respect, the human nods slightly and the Halfling says.
Glad to meet ya, if weapons you desire for you and your friends, cross the bridge to the north and the holy grounds and turn left, follow the smell of the furnaces and melting iron, I'll make you a good price and i…
His words swollen by the cheer's of the gnomes.
You sit and hear several rumors regarding the town, most of them are boring but you hear Haunor, the dwarf guard saying something about a missing wizard named Spugnoir and his daughter Renne he needs to take care of.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

After passing his message, Lenuran stands up and approaches Ostler's table. While he doubts the older man will recall him after all these years, he would not be rude to the man who treated him so warmly on his last visit.

It saddened him to see the years being unkind to Elmo as well, but one could not pay homage to Bracchus' vines and vices and escape the toll at the end of the day.

As he neared the table, Lenuran cleared his throat and spoke politely to those gathered.

"I hope I am not interuppting gentlemen."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "I hope I am not interuppting gentlemen."



You enter into a private sided room, several lamps hangs from the ceiling, unlit fireplace curved into the stone wall, you don't remember this room and as you can understand, it was built long after the wooden inn was built, the humans sits around a table, silver goblets and a bottle of expensive wine lies on the table.
The gentlemen are engaged in a human card game of some sort, there are two guards that eye you sharply as you enter, estimating your size and power, they do nothing.
The two humans that you don't recognize eyes you, nods but say nothing, Elmo with his back to you, turns and frowns.
What do you wa..
It's OK Elmo.
Says Ostler and lay his hand on the captain's arm.
I'm old, I'm weak and my bones are not the same as they were 9 years ago, although I don't recall the name, I recall the face of the gnome I ate with and spoke with over many breakfasts and dinners.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

Smiling and nodding his head in greeting, Lenuran is pleasantly surprised that the older man remembered him.

"You do this simple scribe much honor Master Ostler. I do not wish to disrupt your game, but I did wish to pay my respects and to give you greetings while I had the chance."

Not wishing to speak in front of those he did not recognize, or one who might speak accidentily of things overheard, Lenuran glanced back to the strangers and quickly introduced himself.

"I will take my leave now Master Ostler, but perhaps we shall have a chance to speak again over breakfast."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2006)

At the mention of the wizard's disappearance, Korbryn looks at Haunor. "This be the wizard ye work for, eh? Where do ye think he's gotten himself to? Be disappearances common in these parts?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "I will take my leave now Master Ostler, but perhaps we shall have a chance to speak again over breakfast."



Oh ... Right, Master Gnome Lenuran.
Says Ostler, the others nods again when you introduce yourself.
Yes, I'll meet you in the morning, I bid you farewell and good night sleep.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> At the mention of the wizard's disappearance, Korbryn looks at Haunor. "This be the wizard ye work for, eh? Where do ye think he's gotten himself to? Be disappearances common in these parts?"



I do not know
Replies the dwarf.
I just guard the place, it's been few days since I saw Master Spugnoir in the store but I noticed the worry on his daughter's face, maybe you should talk to her in the morning.
The store is located on the north-west part of town, the cleric Calmer is also a close friend of master Spugnoir.
He adds and take a sip from his ale.
But I'm not worry, it's a common sight seeing Master Spugnoir taking a bag, a staff and disappears for a day or two.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2006)

Korbryn nods reassuringly at Haunor's words. "The wizard has a bit of an adventurous streak, then. I'm sure he be fine, but mayhaps I will speak to his daughter."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2006)

*Hommlet*

*Second Waterday, coldeven. 12/3/600*

The party, music and flowing of ale continues into the late hours of night, mostly thanks to the bunch of Gnome merchants.
The nights turns to day, it was a cozy night, the smell of boiled eggs and tomatoes fill your nostrils from the main hall of the Inn, it's a new day, Pelor rose the sun and people are going to their business, several roosters calls from afar to greet everyone for a good morning, shouts from the outside indicating the merchants are ready to leave Hommlet.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2006)

The Kid's head is a bit foggy, it always is in the morning, but he knows what he needs to do. He glances out the window to see whether that strange halfling or the odd gnome are out there with the merchants. Failing that, he will cautiously and silently poke around the common rooms to see where they might be.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2006)

Korbryn wakes from a most restful slumber. Though he had drank much during the course of the night, human ale rarely caused the dwarf any after-effects. Spryly climbing from the bed, the warrior spends the next half-hour practicing various fighting excercises, and then another half-hour ensuring that his arms and armor are cleaned, oiled and in tip-top condition.

This done, he calls for hot water for his morning ablutions, and quickly washes up. Then, donning his armor and clothing, and ensuring he is armed and prepared for any trouble that might find his way, he descends to his taproom, ready for a hearty breakfast to start the day.


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 4, 2006)

"We should eat and depart," Llewellyn remarks to his companions. "Time may be of the essence."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 5, 2006)

*In the name of LandOutcast*

But to Where?
Edirion replies
All we know is that a bunch of Hobgoblins lies in the old temple ruins and that only if we believe to the greedy treasure seeker human.


[sblock=Assumption]
Miltiades arranged a meeting with Elmo.
Lenuran wants to eat breakfast with Ostler.
Korbryn wants to find out some more about the missing wizard.
The Kid, Edirion and Llewellyn – what are you planning ?
(If you can write it IC I'll be thankful)
I'll play Edirion until Landoutcast fix his connection problem.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2006)

The Kid continues to look for signs of the odd gnome and its ugly halfling companion. The bard was distrustful of them, and that is enough for the Kid to take notice.


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 5, 2006)

"We were not asked to come here to support the local eateries," Llewellyn counters. "While the tales of hobgoblins may be no more than that, I do not believe they should go untended."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2006)

*Korbryn*

"I've heard somethin' about the local wizard disappearing, too...could just be coincidence, or perhaps it has something to do with these rumors we've heard."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "We were not asked to come here to support the local eateries," Llewellyn counters. "While the tales of hobgoblins may be no more than that, I do not believe they should go untended."




"*True, the rumor of hobogoblins in the old temple ruins must be investigated, and we shall. But first we should establish contact with those we expect to be our allies and gain a better understanding of the local situation from the local agents of good. As local law enforcement, former temple hero, and our official contact, Elmo should be our start. Once we make establish ourselves in private he should be able to provide us with more information for us to proceed from a position of greater understanding. 

The hobgoblins are an obvious issue we can address. We must also find out if there are subtle agents or problems we must also root out.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Kid continues to look for signs of the odd gnome and its ugly halfling companion. The bard was distrustful of them, and that is enough for the Kid to take notice.



The finely garbed Gnome is no where to be seen, when you look around the inn and outside the window, you spot the ugly Halfling laying on the ground like a sleeping bum, beneath a poplar tree with an empty bottle of alcohol, nobody seem to be concerned about the poor creature.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 6, 2006)

Mr. Lenuran
Vesta approaches to the gnome
My father is awaiting you in the kitchen.
She says and escorts you through a wooden door and down some stairs.
The kitchen seems old style fashion, pots, pans and finjans hanging from little hooks, several cupboards, fireplace and butchery table, narrow glass windows provide enough light.
Sitting around a small rounded table, Ostler waves and signals you to sit. Cheese, fresh milk and bread are served for you.
So… what business you came to do in our town, as I don't remember the business you did here nine years ago.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2006)

*Korbryn*

"I always be ready fer slaying a few hobgoblins. Perhaps we should also play friendly with the locals, though. A safe base of operations is surely a must."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 8, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Mr. Lenuran
> Vesta approaches to the gnome
> My father is awaiting you in the kitchen.
> She says and escorts you through a wooden door and down some stairs.
> ...




Having just finished washing up, Lenuran smiled warmly as Vesta approached him to take him to dine with her father. While he knew that he had to tread carefully, as Ostler was good friends with Elmo and others in the town, Lenuran did not want to be rude and treat the older human as a threat either.

"I am here to record history Ostler, much as I did all those years ago. I have been asked to lend what meager support I can to those I travel with and answer their questions on topics of this and that as best I can."

Taking a bite of the cheese, Lenuran liked the sharp spice to it and recognized it as one from the gnomish hills.

_'His courtesy is still sharp to serve me a taste of my people...'_

"I see Hommlett has prospered since I last past through. How has success treated the town? Is it still as welcome a place as when I was last here?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I always be ready fer slaying a few hobgoblins. Perhaps we should also play friendly with the locals, though. A safe base of operations is surely a must."




"*Agreed. It will be wise to establish our base first, then proceed to investigate these rumors of things amiss*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2006)

Ohh.. yes, this place is prosperous, it was once a small village, now as you can see it's a town, many visitors come from the gnomish colonies in the south to the Lands of Verbobonc and Veluna up north, passing through the town and leaving shining ones for the locals, Halfings and Elves travel from Celene to find their fortune in the human lands, so I can say this place is a success and welcoming, 
Trouble? ... thanks to St. Cutberth it's a matter of the past.
Ostler takes a bite from the cheese and add
But now I'm old, I don't get out as much as before, my bones and my heart are weak so rumors and tales are the last thing I can tell you old friend
He says and drinks the fresh milk.
Elmo is the one knowing all the things in town and I guess Jaroo knows the surroundings.

[sblock=assumptions]
Elmo can be found at his house and Spugnoir's (the missing wizrd) store is in the north west of town
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 8, 2006)

_'He still dances the game well all the same.'_

Savoring his last bite of the cheese, Lenuran felt that he could trust that Ostler would only tell Elmo the surface of the conversation should the sheriff inquire while the two of them shared a game of cards and a pint of ale.

"I do not know how long they will wish to stay in town, but I will mention to them your words. I had thought of visiting the grove before we departed, as Jaroo's place was very peaceful last time and with ten years to tend it, I imagine it is a true paradise now."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Agreed. It will be wise to establish our base first, then proceed to investigate these rumors of things amiss*."



The Kid comes up just as the dwarf and priest are talking. He his casually rolling a dagger in his hand, and doesn't stop as he speaks. "Just to know, the odd gnome the master bard was concerned about has up a left. Don't want to be chasing shadows, but if he be an agent of the dark of some sort, we may have tipped off suspicions already." The boy casually tosses the dagger in the air where he plucks it out with the other. "So, we going to talk to the drunk law man today and then kill us some hobs or what?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

"*Just as soon as our own gnome rejoins us*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2006)

As you finish your morning meals you to set off, getting to know the city a little bit more is essential.
Edirion remarks as you ready yourselves and Lenuran ends his breakfast with the owner.
The buildings are mostly wooden, some are one story high but most are two story, the streets are clean and you spot chickens, roosters, gooses, cats and dogs wandering freely, the merchants open up the stores, stands and stalls for the by passers to see.
Wild flowers and soft grass growing in every niche they can pop up from, Poplar, Oak and Pine trees scattered all around the town, casting shades, serving as a resting places for the old and homes to many kinds of wild birds, insects and rodents.

Spugnoir's potion store is in the north west (#25), Elmo's office is not far from the inn, it lies next to Pelor's Temple (#2).
As for the Grove, home to Jaroo the druid, priest of the old faith – Lenuran spots the place, 200 ft. from the inn to the south east (#26).


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

As his companions prepared to depart the inn, Lenuran wanted to tell them what he felt he had learned from Ostler. While he might have been making something out of nothing, a trait that came from working for the crown for these ten years past, he felt he was oblidged to pass all things forward.

Seeing them gathered at the front of the inn, he approached with his pack and shouldered it as he neared them.

"Ostler no longer wishes to be part of the games of the city. While Hommlett is not the size of Greyhawk, in its own way the power structure mirrors it. Jaroo the Druid of the Grove and Elmo have established themselves as the voice of the common people. I still do not feel comfortable going to Elmo as he could slip when he has been in the cups, even if he would not mean to do so. I was not close to Jaroo, but druids are supposed to be the protectors of the balance and if the Temple is beginning to stir once more, I can think of nothing that would qualify more as such a threat. As always though, the choice in this matter is for you all too decide."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

"*How much of a risk do you deem Elmo's tongue on matters of confidence? He is likely to be able to say if anything odd is worth investigating within the village, but we would need to confide in him to gain access to such evaluations I would think*."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking on the situation, Lenuran knew that those he journeyed with were taking a huge risk if they sought to strike the perfect balance between taking what was needed without giving more than they were allowed.

"If you could gain his trust by doing something that appeared to be unrelated to our task then his confidence could be gained without forcing ourselves to tell the full truth. However too much assistance is just as likely to encourage his praise of those who appeared from the heavens. Perhaps this matter with the hobgoblins could allow us to strike two birds with the same arrow."


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 11, 2006)

"I thought I left all this endless natter behind when I left my fellow elves," Llewellyn remarks grimly. "But by all means, continue. If you speak long enough, we will no longer have to worry about our task -- or, I fear, anything."

[SBLOCK=OOC]That's not me talking, that's my PC. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 12, 2006)

Glancing up at the elf, Lenuran wondered if he had said something that seemed too obvious to the elf, or if he was simply anxious to be off and moving instead of forming a solid plan.

"I have been asked to advise and offer aide where I can on the matter at hand, but the decision ultimately belongs to all of you on the course to take. For better or worse, my role is to record the events as they transpire, potentially for better or worse."

Placing his hands in the pocket of his vest, Lenuran looked across the road to the druid's grove, but knew that now was not the time to splinter the group further.

_'Perhaps tonight I will go...'_


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2006)

The Kid cocks and eyebrow at the bored elf as his rolls a dagger up his sleeve and then down again. "And here I thought elves were the ones who took things slow!" the boy says with a grin. "I still say we at least talk briefly with Elmo, just to establish that we're in the area and what we are doing immediately---taking care of some monsters the 'Master Bard' heard of. That why it'll allay his suspcisions and give us a chance for him to slip something."


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 13, 2006)

"Most elves do takes things slowly," Llewellyn replies to the Kid. "And they die, leaving tasks unfinished and goals unattained."

He exhales sharply and falls silent, turning slightly from the group.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2006)

*Korbryn*

"I still be for lopping the heads of a few hobgobs, but if ye think it be best to speak to the local sheriff about it, so be it." Looking out the window at the brightening morning, the dwarf quickly adds to his statement. "We should be quick about it, otherwise the day will be sure to pass us by afore we make up our minds."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

With everyone else seemingly in agreement, reluctant or otherwise, the Kid follows them towards the sheriff. He stays in the back, fiddling with a spare knife; he's no talker, after all.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2006)

*Morning.*

You pass the stone bridge to the north, singing can be heard from the worshipers for the rising of the sun and the softness of light as you pass the Temple of Pelor, on the opposite side of the street Elves and Halflings pay tribute in the small wooden temple of Ehlonna, the doors made of many small leafs who acts like a curtain and are open to welcome everyone, a massive Oak tree stands in the middle of the temple, his broad trunk holds the wooden roof and the treetop covers all in a relaxing shade. A golden haired Half-elven woman stands outside and smiles to those who come.
The massive iron bells of St. Cuthbert's church rings loudly to greet the morning and call the worshipers, sending flock of pigeons from the roof to the sky in panick.
To the north you see the road you came from, to the west lies another road that turns in the end to another part of the town, stands and stools waiting empty for the owners to return from morning prayers and fill them with goods.
Two buildings north of the temples, you spot a green roofed cottage on the right, Elmo, hands on his potbelly, sitting outside on a rocking chair and greet those who pass from and to the temples, he then stands and make his way to the church.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2006)

Miltiades enters after the portly sherrif.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

Falling in behind the others, Lenuran follows them towards Otis' residence. While he is unsure if approaching him now is the best course, especially with their mission so soon beginning, the decision was not his to make. When the stocky man entered the dwelling, Lenuran followed and bowed his head in respect to the watchful gaze of Cuthbert.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2006)

*Church of Saint Cuthbert*

Passing beneath a decorative marble archway, every worshiper say the words that carves within "Chaos and Evil prevail where good folk do nothing".
A tall and well  built cleric stands in the entrance and greet those who come in, Lenuran recognize him as Calmer, the cleric was here 9 years ago and apparently, he is still here, serving the Saint god and the Canoness Y'dey.
The halls of the cudgel's church are impressive, a series of stone archways leads to a decorative marble altar, on the altar you can spot a verse "Obstinacy brings lumps to the heads of the unfaithful", tapestries representing the god's deeds, featuring his glory and might hangs on the walls.
Elmo takes a sit in front and chit chat with the town's folk, after a few seconds Calmer starts the short ceremony, when all is done, the people leave.

You can speak to Elmo.
Korbryn – Tragge told you that Clamer is a good friend on Spugnoir, the missing wizard.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

If possible, the Kid fidgets even more while waiting for the congregation to leave the Church. He refuses to go inside, a bit uncomfortable with the Cuthbertite focus on what was "correct" over what was needed. They did anything for him as an orphan, so he didn't look to them for anything either.

As the sheriff finally emerges, the Kid looks around for Miltiades and gently nudges him in Elmo's directly. "I believe you were going to talk to him."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

While it has been many years since he had heard a _formal_ sermon, Lenuran thought that while a little heavy handed it was presented well, and that more often than not was what people remembered the most.

As the crowd began to disperse, Lenuran nodded in passing to Calmer, but kept silent for once allowing Miltiades to pass quickly to catch up with Elmo.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2006)

"*Indeed, Kid*." Miltiades rises and moves over to Elmo. "*Good morning Sherriff. Would now be a good time to talk?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 17, 2006)

*Elmo - Captain of the militia*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Indeed, Kid*." Miltiades rises and moves over to Elmo. "*Good morning Sherriff. Would now be a good time to talk?*"




Oh … Good morning champs, yes I remember you Sir from last night.
We can speak in those halls of justice…
He says and looks around, the majority of people already left the church, only Calmer and another acolyte who cleans and organize the area.
… Or we can sit my yard.

You can see clearly that Elmo's face seems to be in the right color and not tomato red as he was yesterday, after drinking large amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

"*The Halls of Justice will do fine sherrif*." Miltiades says with a pleasant friendly smile. Deciding to accept the gnome's warnings the priest chooses his words carefully, expressing his interest in the history of the temple and his intention to learn what he can. The priest asks after Elmo's experience as one of the heroes who stood against the former uprising. Miltiades listens attentively and appreciatively as the man relates what old tales he is willing to share. The cleric asks after the cannoness who supposedly also was involved and if the Sherrif could arrange an introduction. Lastly he asks after anything he should watch out for currently as there are rumors of bandits and such. "*As I said last night, it was such rumors that led us to travel armed and ready for conflict.*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 18, 2006)

*Elmo*

Elmo is quite happy to speak about his brave deeds, he suggested continuing the story on a drink later on, "there is nothing more pleasant then to speak about me as a hero over a good wine" he said.
As for the Canoness, he blames her for the death of his Brother Otis, you could hear the disgust he holds for her in his voice and the only reason he comes to the church is because of his friend Calmer, as for he is a true believer of Pelor rather then St. Cuthbert.
As for rumors, Yether the keen, the main priest of Pelor and Elmo's good friend told him some concerning news about some disturbing presence of strange people outside town but good old Jaroo calmed him about it, so right now he is still thinking what to do about it.
As for the Hobgoblins in the ruins of the former temple, Elmo said that he and his militia fought those nasty creatures and drove them back to the temple, convincing the evil humanoids to stay away from Hommlet, it's too well defended.

***************

While the others gather in the church and speak with Elmo, Edirion and the kid wait outside.
I'm returning to inn to bring something, wait for me …
Edirion says to Thandis and departs.

***************

[sblock=OOC] It seems that Land Outcast left the game for RL obligations, I'll play his character Edirion, I have some good plans for his Elf. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> While the others gather in the church and speak with Elmo, Edirion and the kid wait outside.
> I'm returning to inn to bring something, wait for me …
> Edirion says to Thandis and departs.



The Kid nods, and continues to play with his daggers. This time, he juggles them between his two hands. A few of the local children notice, watch, and giggle, until a passing marm shoos them away. As she gives the Kid a stern look as she walks by, the Kid smiles but says nothing.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2006)

"*So Calmer who gave the sermon this morning is a good man and a true friend you say? I should introduce myself to him as well as this Yether the Keen as fellow clergy of the gods of Good. I thank you for your time and your tales Sherrif, and for your work against the forces of Evil. Do you think now would be a good time for me to meet the good Cuthbertian?*"

Miltiades will plan on meeting Calmer, try to set up a later meeting with the Cannoness who was their other more discrete contact, and then plan on following up with the Pelor priest to establish friendly relations and find out about the rumor of possible ochre robed men to investigate as well.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2006)

Korbryn will approach the cleric of St. Cuthbert. With a slight nod of greeting, he introduces himself. "Greetings, Father Calmer. I be Korbryn, and acquaintance of Tragge's. He was a bit worried about the wizard Spugnois' disappearance, and I thought ye might have a moment to chat."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

*Calmer, Priest of St. Cuthbert.*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn will approach the cleric of St. Cuthbert. With a slight nod of greeting, he introduces himself. "Greetings, Father Calmer. I be Korbryn, and acquaintance of Tragge's. He was a bit worried about the wizard Spugnois' disappearance, and I thought ye might have a moment to chat."




You catch Calmer off duty, going over the donations of the believers, he turns with a smile to Korbryn and Miltiades.
No father yet but a simple priest I am and a loyal servant of the cudgel
He says with a smile.
Haunor (The dwarven Guard) have told me that Spugnoir is missing for the last few days, it is common not to see him for a day or two but it is been too long, usually he scout the land around and loves the nature, leaving his ten year old and extraordinary intelligent daughter all alone to take over the store, but you are right, something is not right, I'll go over to his store and speak with his daughter as soon as I finish counting the donations.
He nods toward a brass basin and turns to Miltiades.
Peace be upon thy, Priest of Rao
He says and shakes your hand.
Unfortunately our blessed Canoness is out of town, and Father Terjon - who is currently not here - is in charge, but I can provide any services and take any donations.

[sblock=ooc] I grant 100 xp each, for gathering information by RP 
I'll update the xp post in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 19, 2006)

Listening and taking mental notes for his journals, Lenuran stays out of the way as best he can. While he knows that the others must establish a relationship with one another, he can not shake the feeling that they are revealing too many of their thoughts too soon. It was like playing a game of castles and while he personally felt they were just beginning their first move, the others acted as though they had flushed several castles out of hiding and were preparing to finish them off.

_'Perhaps I have merely became too cautious in my age...perhaps I am truly nothing more than a scribe on his last bottle of ink.'_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 23, 2006)

*Temple of Pelor*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> and then plan on following up with the Pelor priest to establish friendly relations and find out about the rumor of possible ochre robed men to investigate as well.




Leaving Calmer to his duties at the church, you proceed to adjacent, building – the temple of Pelor, The temple is not a big place but a welcoming place, a large bowl of fresh little rolls rests near the door, it is there for those poor who need a meal and don't have the money to buy it.
Huge decorative glass windows adorns the walls and were built in such fashion to maximize the incoming light from the outside, from the ceiling hangs a large sun shape gold disk, clearly the holy symbol of the sun god. A marble yellow glass altar placed in the middle of the temple.
There is tall, thin, pale and prematurely balding Oeridian, cleaning and reorganizing the wooden benches, a ruddy faced Oeridian, clearly in his fifties, with short gray-white beard and full head of hair approach you with a big smile and welcoming hands.
The Bringer of Light Greet you, I'm Yether, people around call me Yether the keen, how may I help you ?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2006)

Miltiades starts off with a friendly introduction before getting to the true point of his visit "*Greetings Yether, may peace be upon you. I am Miltiades, a priest and historian of the Church of Rao newly come to the village. I wanted to introduce myself to the local clergy of the gods of good and the Sherriff I met yesterday spoke highly of you. He mentioned you were concerned about some strange people outside of the village. In my travels here I heard of some strange folk in the countryside as well and I am curious what you have heard*."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2006)

Korbryn thanks Calmer and promises to check back in with the priest later after he speaks with the wizard's daughter. Then the stout dwarf follows Miltiades over to the Church of Rao.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 28, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades starts off with a friendly introduction before getting to the true point of his visit "*Greetings Yether, may peace be upon you. I am Miltiades, a priest and historian of the Church of Rao newly come to the village. I wanted to introduce myself to the local clergy of the gods of good and the Sherriff I met yesterday spoke highly of you. He mentioned you were concerned about some strange people outside of the village. In my travels here I heard of some strange folk in the countryside as well and I am curious what you have heard*."




Taking few moments to remember, Yether nods slightly
Yes … Yes, I recall something, last week, a good traveler, a forest ranger I think, worshiper of Pelor stepped in for service and mentioned that he saw some strangely garbed people on the road east of town, he described them as wearing ochre-colored robes and having disturbing presence.
He says in concern
I know the history of the area and remember that around 9 years ago, people with exactly the same description wandered around the ruins of the moathouse, we all know the continue of that story.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2006)

Korbryn cocks his head at Yether's words. "Moathouse? That be like a keep, a fortress, eh? Where be this place?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

"*Indeed it could be a concern. Do you remember this ranger's name? Is he a village resident?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2006)

*Yether the keen, priest of Pelor*

Turning to Korbryn, Yether replies.
When the temple was built, this keep, called the moathouse aroseat the point where their influence reached, the area was wet and unstable, bogs and swamps lie east of here and now, after the winter, even the roads are muddy.
He says and turns to Mitiidadas
No, he was an innocent traveler, one of the Gnarly's rangers, returning home from a long voyage in the Lortmills he said.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

*Miltiades*

"*Pity, it is tough to pin down such rumors. I wonder how many he saw. Do you remember if he said? In any case if I go out there for my history recordings for the church lorebooks I will be sure to wear my armor*."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2006)

Korbryn nudges Miltiades to get his attention, whispering to him. "Perhaps it be worth while to look into this moathouse in the bogs? Surely sounds like a safe place for these strange men to go about their evil doings."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

Miltiades nods to the dwarf and then turns back to the priest. After thanking the pelorian for his time and wishing him well the two will return to the group to share what they have learned. "*Lenuran, do you remember the way to these places, the old temple and the outlying moathouse? Both seem worthy of inspection*."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

Taken from his musings as the young priest returns, Lenuran nodded his head at the question.

"I know roughly where the moathouse is, but I have never been there in person. When I passed through here the first time, I was after those who had been there instead of the place itself. Are we to be heading that way?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2006)

The Kid finishes picking his teeth with his dagger as the dwarf and the priest share their tale. "Hmm... Moathouse? Nice and close, I guess. What about that missing wizard? Did you want to talk to the daughter or see the store first, or just head out?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2006)

Something is weird, Eldirion is absent for too much time …
The kid – he told you that he is going for a couple of min.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2006)

Still waiting for a response from his companions, the Kid idly mentions, "Oh, and that odd elf Eldirion went back to the room for something. Prolly should get him before we head out." The Kid looks concerned a moment. "Though its a bid odd---it said that a bit ago now..."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2006)

*Miltiades*

"*Talking to the daughter would get us a description of the wizard and she might know where he was headed when he went out. If it coincides with either the old temple and the hobgoblins or the old moathouse with the ochremen we should then direct our efforts that way first*." Miltiades concludes "*Therefore I say we go see the daughter then gather our wayward elf and head out based upon what information the young one can provide us."*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2006)

Korbryn nods in affirmation at Miltiades comments. "Yes, we should be talkin' to the girl afore heading out."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

The Kid shrugs. "I'll meet y'all at the Wench then, so Eliron knows what your up to." With that and a jaunty step, the Kid takes off back towards the Inn.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

On his way out, the Kid motions to Llewellyn. "You going with them?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2006)

*Llewellyn*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> On his way out, the Kid motions to Llewellyn. "You going with them?"




No, It's Ok, you go with Korbryn, Miltiades and Lenuran.
I'll fetch Eldirion and we'll meet you there.
says Llewellyn and jogs to the welcoming wench.


[sblock=ooc] Kafkonia left, so I'm recruting another spell caster.
beside it, I'm going awat for two week, so don't give up the game.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Nodding his head with the plan, Lenuran falls in behind the priest and heads back towards the Welcome Wench.

_ooc: Will be here when you get back Strahd._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2006)

*Spugnoir's store*

Leaving Llewellyn to call for Eldirion, the four of you make the way to Spugnoir's potion store, you pass along private homes, stores, stands and stalls, the merchants and store owners starts to load their goods and wares for everybody to see and people start to wonder the streets.
on a small stool outside the store you spot Haunor, the dwarf keeps and eye on the passers by and greet you when you approach, weird and exotic smells comes from the inside of the store as you stand outside, the store is lit by candles that seems to glow with magic and the light that comes from the street, on the left, shelves filled with empty elixirs, tonics, vials and bottles of all sorts, clay, wood, copper, tin, crystal, simple glass, hard glass, special leather, some tall and narrow, the others broad and small. On the right you see spices and other weird materials placed in braided baskets and glass containers, probably for the process of potion making.
A night-dark raven hangs on a small iron teeter-totter from the ceiling, next to the girl on the counter you spot a chubby murky-green toad, she looks at you with a weird and interesting look but say nothing, This is a simple toad so it's obvious she can't speak, but looking around the store you quite skeptic about that one.
A young girl sits behind a counter, she waves as you come in, thought quite intimidated with your weapons until she spots Haunor the waves to calm her.
She then turns with a smile.
Hello, my father isn't here, but I can help you.

[sblock=ooc]
For those of you who don't look in the ooc thread I remind that I will be away in Thailand for the next two weeks, so wait up, good game so far, no battles but I enjoy the RP, so keep it up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Miltiades smiles benignly at the girl "*Greetings, may peace be upon you child. I am Miltiades, a priest of the Church of Rao, one of the gods of good. I understand your father is the wizard Spugnoir. I am new to the town and was hoping to speak with him but heard he has been out wandering for a few days as is his wont. I too am planning some expeditions into various parts of the countryside and thought I might keep an eye out for him as I go. Could you tell me where he went to and what he looks like*?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2006)

"Indeed, young one," adds Korbryn, trying to soften his gruff voice so as not to frighten the child. "We require yer father's aid, but me new friend Haunor says he's not been about for some time." Switcing his shiny steel helmet from the crook of one arm to the other, Korbryn smiles at the girl, hoping his mangled visage doesn't frighten her over much.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2006)

The Kid keeps watch over the items in the store, barely resisting the urge to pluck out various things and play with them. He occasionally makes playful gestures at the toad and raven, trying to illicit some sort of response. However, he leaves the talking to others and contents himself to poke and proud at the interesting diversions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2006)

*Spugnoir's store*

The raven just hangs and watch the kid playing gestures and do nothing, the toad stares at you with big eyes.
Waaabit, SStupid human
The toad calls, jump behind the counter and disappear.
The little girl giggles and return her attention to Korbryn and Miltiades.
My father is tall, and I love is rounded nose, his eyes are blue like mine and gray hair cover his head. He wore gray robes when he left a couple of days ago, he loves to pick up the bog's flora that grow not far from here. I quite worry, can you find him?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Korbryn*

"The bogs, eh? 'Tis near this moathouse we've heard about, isn't it?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2006)

As the conversation with the young girl continues, a sudden set of squawks are heard as a second raven flies into the shop and flitters down on the other end of the teeter-totter.  The two ravens begin squawking at each other, when suddenly the door to the shop springs open and a young elf rushes into the store.  The door slams behind him and the elf drops his hands to his knees bent over and begins heaving long, strained breaths in an attempt to get oxygen into his lungs.

The elf wears long purple flowing robes, his extremely long blond hair looks disheveled and wind-blown, and with each wheeze his eyes water and a small groan of pain leaks out.

"I uh... HEHHH HUHHH... I... HEHHH HUHHH... caught... HEHHH HUHHH... up... HEHHH HUHHH... with you.  Thank... HEHHH HUHHH... the gods."

He stands back upright, then notices for the first time the entire group staring at him.  A few more gasps of air, and finally he is able to give a sheepish grin of embarrassment.

"Um... hehh huhhh... uh... heh huhh... hi!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2006)

A dwarf in ornate, polished full plate regards the elf with stern eyes. His hair too, is long and blonde, as is his matching beard, but worn braided with fine silver chain. His face is badly scarred across the left side, and his voice sounds like the grating of gravel as he speaks.

"Sounds like yer out of shape, elf."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

A wiry youthful-looking human dressed in unremarkable clothes pokes his head around a collection of odd vials and such. Though his attention is on the commotion, his left hand is idly spinning a small knife round his knuckles. 

"What's this then? He's not one of the ten people we're looking for, is he?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2006)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

The lean olives-kinned man in vestments of Rao resonds to the Kid before turning to the newcomer and offering a blessing "*From the young maid's description this is not master Spugnoir, no. Greetings sir, may peace be upon you this day.*"


----------



## Tonks (Oct 6, 2006)

Lenuran looks up and smiles at the to the point greetings the new arrival gets. Stepping forward, the older gnome smiles up at the elf.

"So you have found us, why were you looking for us?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "So you have found us, why were you looking for us?"



The elf is taken aback by the gnome's question, as in his mind it should be completely obvious why he was looking for them.  Verbobonc's Minister of the Treasury had come to him and said "We have special court agents in Hommlet checking things out and they need more help... Archmage Bigby wants us to send you.  Go find them".  And with that, Ithiken hopped onto a horse and rode out here as fast as he could manage to meet up with the group... fully expecting the group to be expecting him.  Apparently that is not the case.

Or else... perhaps the group are _secret_ agents, and thus aren't allowed to say anything in public!  Ah yes!  That must be it!  Ithiken suddenly breaks out into a wide grin and says conspiratorily "Oh!  I was told there was a _gentleman's club_..." he taps the side of his nose as he says this... "here in town that gets together every week to _discuss news of the day_.  And I was interested in _discussing the news of the day_ as well."  He turns and looks at the others and nods his head knowingly.  "My name is Ithiken Naru, and I am a sorcerer of high standing that LOVES to _discuss the news of the day_!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2006)

*Korbryn Rivenshield*

Hearing the elf's explanations, Korbryn glances up at his friend Miltiades and shrugs. He switches his helmet from the crook of one arm back to the other, and then looks silently back to the elf.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

The Kid cocks an eyebrow and makes a this-guy-is-crazy-gesture with his right hand, his left  still busy with the dagger. "Err... news, is it then. Okay. Uhm. Huh. Well, perhaps our good gnome might have something for you." The youth gives the odd elf another glance then continues his inspection of the oddities in the shop.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 9, 2006)

The Kid said:
			
		

> "Err... news, is it then. Okay. Uhm. Huh. Well, perhaps our good gnome might have something for you."



Ithiken nods sagely at the human's response, then turns to the gnome in the group and smiles wide.

"So you're the gnome to see then, is it?  You're the one with all the _news_... about what's been happening in Hommlet, eh?  Well I'm glad I've finally met up with the men who know what's going on.  Hope I can contribute to... the... _discussions_... of today's news.  You know what I mean?"

He winks to the gnome and then relaxes quite a bit now that he's become more comfortable with his surroundings.  He starts looking around the shop at all the cute and colorful bottles and such.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2006)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

Miltiades turns back to the young girl. "*Thank you child. Our travels will take us out near there. We will search for him and bring him back safely if we can.*" Miltiades then returns his attention to the, exuberant elf. "*Now then sir. Why don't we retire to some place convenient to talk. We are just arrived in town and it is always good to hear the latest news.*"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 13, 2006)

The Kid jokingly sneers with a twinkle in his eye. "You mean _news_, friend scholar."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2006)

"*Indeed. News."*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Korbryn nods to the young girl, and then moves to follow his companions back outside of the shop.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 17, 2006)

The long golden hair of the elf swishes around as he exits the shop and then immediately spins around to talk to his new friends.  The grin on his face shows an excitement that only comes from the youth of inexperience.

"Sorry about all that secretive stuff in there... but I know better than to blabber on and on and on about stuff that other people have no need to know about.  Master Bigby taught me all about not showing my hand when it is dealt.  I'm not a big card player, so that metaphor is a little lost on me... but he seemed to think it was a wisdom worth knowing, so I'll concede the point.  That's why he's the archmage and I'm just an apprentice."

He chuckles to himself and then widens his grin once more.

"So... what did the higher-ups tell you fellows?  I was sort of rushed through everything so fast that I didn't really get exactly why we're here... or what we're doing... or what the point is... or what our plan is... or who I was working with... or why me... or how best to do... whatever it is... we're supposed to be doing.  It was just lucky that I found you guys though.  I only had to ask about twenty-seven people through town for where I could find a group of newcomers who had just arrived and seemed to be up to something.  Finally, a beggar down the street over there..." he points to a man lying in the gutter, "mentioned you guys walking past him and entering this shop.  And so here I am!  Ready to work on... this... thing... we're now working on.

Whew!  I'm hot.  Anyone else hot?  And when can we stop for a bite to eat, I'm starving?!?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2006)

Korbryn stands quiet and still as he observes the newcomer, looking much like a statue. He doesn't appear to even note the heat, even standing in the sun in his full plate armor. He simply stands and stares, unmoving.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

"*For now we are journeying in search of a missing father, on behalf of the young maid inside as I conduct some of the Church's historical lore work for the are. I think I will ask you to join us as we head out today, and you can tell us more about your dealings with the archmage . . . once we are on our way out of the village for the afternoon. Until then may peace be upon us and let us save our tales to fill the miles on the road for today's journey.*"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2006)

The Kid chuckles to himself as the scholar converses with the excitable elf, all the while tumbling a dagger up and down his sleeve. At the mention of their next venture, the Kid interrupts. "Uh, shouldn't we be gathering the others there, boss?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2006)

The young girl grins happily as you agree to look for her father, even Haunor, the dwarf guard tap on your shoulder in a thankful manner, standing outside in the morning, the air is cool and a breeze blows from the far southern hills, although cooling down the exhausted elf and relaxing, the wind carries a foul smell of the bogs.

***********************************************

_… meanwhile in the welcome wench …_
Edirion are you here? 
Llewellyn calls
We need to catch up with the oth … what!
**Bump** **Slash** … ohhh
you !!
**Crash**
…


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

The dwarf sniffs the air. "A foul smell be on the wind this day. I have a feeling that we will find battle not far off..."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Kid chuckles to himself as the scholar converses with the excitable elf, all the while tumbling a dagger up and down his sleeve. At the mention of their next venture, the Kid interrupts. "Uh, shouldn't we be gathering the others there, boss?"




"*Of course. Naru, will you join us as we head back to the local inn to gather our other comrades before setting off?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 20, 2006)

The elf nods sagely in an attempt to look more wizardly than he truly is.

"Absolutely!  Let us go!  To the INN my friends!  To the inn!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

Korbryn walks along with his companions back to the Wench in silence, but the jingle of his armor and heavy footfalls leave no doubt about his presence.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2006)

The Kid keeps pace with the others, though it is obvious he is holding back. Impatience twitches with his every step.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2006)

Screams, shouts and high voices can be heard from down the road, it seems something took place in the inn of the welcome wench while you where in the temple of Pelor and Spugnoir potion's store, people gather around the inn and little children trying to sneak inside only to be blocked by two glum faced town guards, Elmo can be spotted inside talking with Vesta and two more guards.
When he sees you he steps out and meet you near the main doors, turning to Miltiades, the one he spoke and trusts it seems, he says with a grim voice.
There where two elves with you Miltiades when you arrived, they are both dead.
He scratches his forehead, and continues
The maiden here say she heard shouts and a crushing noise, then the so called adventurer (he refers to Mr. Gastesh, the Baklunish/Oeridian Human, Gold seeker adventurer that you spoke to in the first day) fled bleeding out of the inn with a sack, we are currently look for him.
As for your friends, the well built white haired Elf rushed down after him but collapsed over there, it seems Edirion was a secret agent of the scoundrel old one.
He points to an up sided table Edirion fell upon, the battledancer lies dead, his body scorched and burned.
Up in the room the other elf (Referring to Llewellyn) lies
Two guards coming down the stairs, carrying the dead wizard, the body is covered with a blood stained blanket, leaving a narrow trail of dripping blood from the stairs. Elmo takes out a slightly burned note from his pocket and show it to you
This will explain what happened, it seems your friend the wizard
He nods to Llewellyn 
was in the wrong place in the wrong time.

****************

The letter says:
_Edirion
You will take the cover of a loyal worshipper of the cursed Corellon
Your first task is to infiltrate to the secret meeting in Verbobonc, acting as a Representative from the elven community of Highfolk. when you reach to Hommlet Contact Chatrilon Unosh, he is a local vile informer of some kind, selling his services to the highest bidder, he calls himself Mr. Gastesh, be cautious with him, he is treacherous and possibly works with others as well, but his knowledge is something to rely on when you pay the right price.
Any problem should be solved with our local and trust worthy agent Telna.
If problem arose with the pitiable servants of the council (referring your party) kill them with the help of Chatrilon, then get rid of the slimy traitor._

****************

Looks like
Elmo adds
The "get rid of the slimy traitor" part, didn't go well for Eldirion.
I encourage you to keep a low profile, I will not tolerate such acts in this peaceful town, maybe you should … umm, disappear for a day, just to calm the winds.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2006)

At the scene and Elmo's words, the boy curses loudly, a curse that would be found on the darkest streets of any major city. If he seemed twitching before, that is put to shame as a frenzy of activity comes over the Kid. 

Leaping around the stunned party, the Kid first goes to burnt form of the elf. Ignoring the protests of the Hommlet watch, he spits on the burnt corpse, and seems barely restrained from stabbing it with one of his many knives. Instead, he thoroughly searches the blackened corpse of someone he thought was an ally for any clues or possessions the guards missed [Search +8]. Regardless of what he finds, he then leaps the stairs  two at a time and repeats the inspection in their rooms, trying to find any clue left behind, all the while cursing his neglect of tracking courses during training.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

"Calm, lad," says the stout dwarf, eyeing the scene with a keen eye. He slowly shakes his head. "It seems we have enemies everywhere. No one is to be trusted, to be sure."

After a few moments of silence, Korbryn continues. "Let us do as Warden Elmo here has suggested...I be itchin' to investigate this moathouse place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2006)

Elmo turns in surprise but with understanding look at the kid.
Calm boy
He says
Apparently the vile adventurer took some of your friend's possessions when he fled, that is why Vesta saw him carrying a sack, some of Edirion's possessions are confiscated until the end of my investigation, as for the other one
He nods to Llewellyn
You can gather his stuff and bury the poor fellow.

I assume you take those actions later ...
In the room upstairs you see 2 small stains of blood and one bigger. this is the room where Edirion slept in, several items can be found in a wooden chest that lies near the bed
Mwk. Composite Longbow , 40 arrows, Backpack, Bandoleer, Bedroll, Everburning Torch, Flint & Steel, Grappling hook, Shovel, Silk rope (50ft.), Waterskin.
His gold pouch, sword, potions and daggers are missing.

Searching Llewellyn's stuff you find his Masterwork Rapier, Light Crossbow, Scroll of Detect Secret Doors, Hold Portal, Knock , Scroll of Invisibility, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Silence, 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, 1 Potion of Remove Disease, 50 crossbow bolts.
2 potions are broken on the floor, their contents spilled 
His other stuff are missing, even his spellbook.

[sblock=ooc]
if you want to split the equipment you can discuss about it in the ooc thread ... or role play it if you want over here.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

Miltiades reads the letter through three times, committing the names to memory. Agents that will need to be tracked down. Getting the exact contours of this puzzle piece for his mind to absorb.

"*Thank you Sherriff. I concur in your judgment on this matter. We do have plans for today that will take us out of the village, but I would like to follow up with you later about these other two and see if there is anything among Ediron's confiscated effects that might produce more leads or clues. I of course appreciate the need for discretion and keeping this matter as quiet as can be. As soon as I offer a prayer for our comrade, we will be off*."

Miltiades offers a solemn benediction for the slain elf's soul. Having gathered up the gear the priest turns to the kid. "*Let us be off on our present business, and get on the road. We will discuss more then*."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2006)

The Kid paces back and forth behind the guards that were set up to block him, a caged animal in a fit of rage. With the priest's words, he forces himself to clam. However, his right hand it idly caressing the edge of one of his wicked daggers the whole time.

"Fine. Lets get out of here. Better to hunt down this bastards then wait here for them to get us."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ithiken looks down at the two bodies and the realization of how real of a situation he is in suddenly sinks in.  This wasn't a little errand that Master Bigby sent him just to get him out of the tower for a spell... this is REAL.  The thought unnerves the young elf quite a bit.

"Um... you don't think this was purely because they were elves, do you?  I mean... I... I don't want to seem insensitive, but I don't want to die too."

He looks at the others and their much stronger reaction to the deaths (since they had travelled with both of them previously), and decides to remain further silent on the matter.

"The uh... the moathouse seems good.  Yeah... let's go there."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Um... you don't think this was purely because they were elves, do you?  I mean... I... I don't want to seem insensitive, but I don't want to die too."



The Kid shakes his head violently. "No. One elf was a traitor, the other just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'm sure that collaborator would have killed any of us. The Old One isn't picky."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2006)

"Dark times ahead," says Korbryn, with a shake of his head. Going to his room, he retrieves his neatly-stuffed pack and other gear, and returns to join his companions outside of the Wench. 

"Blood and death are all too common. Better that we go forth and meet it head on, then wait for someone to stab us in the back. I be ready to go."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades reads the letter through three times, committing the names to memory. Agents that will need to be tracked down. Getting the exact contours of this puzzle piece for his mind to absorb.
> "*Thank you Sherriff. I concur in your judgment on this matter. We do have plans for today that will take us out of the village, but I would like to follow up with you later about these other two and see if there is anything among Ediron's confiscated effects that might produce more leads or clues. I of course appreciate the need for discretion and keeping this matter as quiet as can be. As soon as I offer a prayer for our comrade, we will be off*."




Off course Master Miltiades
Elmo nods
As for Telna, we can pay her a visit right now … unless you want to leave right away, I don't want to send any guard as I don't want to alarm her, she is a local cook, quite good I can say but it seems she fooled us all, as for the gold seeker adventurer, looks like the ground itself swallowed him as we can't find him at all.

[sblock=ooc]
I placed Hommlet's town map and the Edirion's letter in the RG, post #2 adventure aids.
all the importent information placed over there. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Korbryn said:
			
		

> "Dark times ahead.  Blood and death are all too common. Better that we go forth and meet it head on, then wait for someone to stab us in the back. I be ready to go."



Ithiken nods in agreement, all the more ready to get out of the town where any number of people walking past them could spring out and attack when least expecting it.

"I agree.  Let's go out to this moathouse.  Anything further we'd gain from talking to the locals might be even more illuminating after we find out whatever secrets the moathouse might hold."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2006)

*To the Moathouse*

I assumed you travel with your horses for calculating miles

Leaving the catastrophic events behind in the village but bearing the tragedy in your minds while you travel on the road you make your way to the abandon fort called the moathouse.
When the temple of elemental evil was built, this keep arose to mark the western border of their wicked influence, since then the temple fell twice but the moathouse was the first to fall. Now the keep is a ruined place, home to wild animals and annoying insects or at least that what you have been told by the murderer Mr. Gastesh.
You leave a couple of hours before noon, the skies are cloudy and the temperature is low enough for a pleasant journey although the foul smell of the bogs that fill your nostrils is quite irritating.
In the mixture of farmland, rocky scrub hills and occasionally moors you spot deer, badgers and quails. After two hours traveling you notice a man walking on the road toward you, the man looks grizzled and dirty, carrying a bag full of pelts in his right hand, on his shoulder he carries a dead quail and a loosely swords hangs from his belt.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

"Ho, traveller," shouts Korbryn, his gravelly voice echoing from his polished helmet. "How goes the hunt?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ithiken looks over the scruffy-looking hunter and nods appreciatively.  "Looks like you've got yourself a good catch for the day.  Enjoy your meal tonight!"

Ithiken prompts his horse to continue forward, as he doesn't expect a simple game hunter to be at all interesting enough to stop them from continuing on.  Unless of course the rest of the group does decide to stop and talk, at which point Ithiken will finally realize it and then swing his horse back around.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

The Kid keeps a low slouch on Skirmish, a sour mood hanging about him. Seeing the hunter, he gives him a bit of a skeptical eye, but keeps his mouth shut. However, one can tell that he keeps a keen eye on their surroundings, just waiting for a sign of trouble.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2006)

*Ol' Del*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Ho, traveller," shouts Korbryn, his gravelly voice echoing from his polished helmet. "How goes the hunt?"





			
				DEFCON said:
			
		

> Ithiken looks over the scruffy-looking hunter and nods appreciatively. "Looks like you've got yourself a good catch for the day. Enjoy your meal tonight!"



Howdy strangers
He says with a smile.
The name is Del, Ol' Del and you can say that again
A good hunting this day, most of the animals fled from the east so there are more for me to hunt. What news to you bring from the town champs?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2006)

Korbryn cocks his head questioningly at the man. "Fled? Why would the animals be fleeing?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

*Ol' Del*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn cocks his head questioningly at the man. "Fled? Why would the animals be fleeing?



There's a dragon in the east! Don't wanna be going there.
He replies in concern.
I saw him, about three days ago, blue as sapphire and deep colored as the bogs, I hid and left the area as soon as I can, people who go there are insane.
He points to the east
It's not far from the ol' haunted ruined keep, half a day riding.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2006)

Korbryn's head pops up in surprise. "A dragon, eh? How big is this beast? And what is it doing in these parts?" One hand goes to the hilt of his sword and he eyes the wilderness about him with a practiced eye, suddenly seeming a bit on edge.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 30, 2006)

"A dragon of blue, you say?  Egads.  And you say you saw it right near the ruined keep?"

Ithiken looks at the others in the group with raised eyebrows... like he's asking them if we're really going to be dealing with this potential problem.

"Well, that certainly changes things a bit.  What do you say, gents?  Back to town and find a nice pub to settle down in for a glass of wine?  My treat?"

When the inevitable stare comes his way from the others, Ithiken shuts up and slumps in his saddle, knowing that there's a good possibility of facing off against a dragon in the near future.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2006)

"Don't worry overmuch, elf. If the dragon bothers us, I'll make ye a cloak of its blue side!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

*Ol' Del*

I saw him fly up the skies, camouflaged as a chameleon on a tree, but good ol' Del's eyes are like those of a hawk.
He says dramatically
Although not big, I size him up like a tall human, an Ogre I say, an Ogre.
He scratches his head and adds
I wonder what's for the holy men to do in there, it's not enough that the place is cursed and haunted, there is a dragon in there also.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

"This dragon is starting to sound less intimidating. I imagined a beast of legend, not some rogue hatchling! And what of these holy men? Of what holy men do ye speak, friend hunter?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "This dragon is starting to sound less intimidating. I imagined a beast of legend, not some rogue hatchling! And what of these holy men? Of what holy men do ye speak, friend hunter?"



Some folks been pokin' in and outta the ol' keep, look like holy men to me, 'cept they keep strange comapny, although I didn't saw them since the dragon came.
I think they came to destroy the dead people, thought they must have been fled from the wyrm.
[sblock]
Say ... where is Tonks?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

"Thank ye for yer warning, Del. We will stay on our guard." 


[sblock=OOC]
No clue where Tonks is, unfortunately.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2006)

Miltiades asks "*A few more questions ol' Del, if you don't mind. So there are walking dead in the old keep? Were these shambling dead or spirits? And could you describe these holy men, did they wear strange robes? And what was strange about the company they kept? I thank you for your knowledge, it is good to be ready for what lies ahead on the road*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ol' Del*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades asks "*A few more questions ol' Del, if you don't mind. So there are walking dead in the old keep? Were these shambling dead or spirits? And could you describe these holy men, did they wear strange robes? And what was strange about the company they kept? I thank you for your knowledge, it is good to be ready for what lies ahead on the road*."




I donno' it's like dead people still walking around, you know, a body, corpse ...
He motions with his hand like a zombie and continue
They were garbed like priests of some kind, yellow robes I think, as for the strange ones who came with them, savage Hyena man ... you know, filthy gnolls.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

"Well, if nothin' else, I know how to deal with gnolls," says Korbryn grimly, patting the greatsword slung across his back.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2006)

The sorcerer turns and looks at his compatriots as Del continues with his analysis.  "Gnolls, yellow holy men, walking corpses, and a blue dragon the size of an ogre.  Right.  So about that wine..."

He smiles and nods... trying to get the others to go along with his plan to just go back to town.  When no response is given, he closes his eyes and drops his head... knowing what now lies ahead of them.  A dragon is one thing... but mix in zombies, gnolls, and priests and you have a painful few hours ahead of you.

"Well... shall we continue on towards our doom, gentlemen?  If I'm going to be turned into a shambling corpse, I'd rather do it before the sun goes down."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

"*Thank you for that information Del. We shall be cautious and aware*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2006)

*Moathouse - A ruined keep.*

You leave Ol' Del and proceed on the overgrown and rugged path, now, after the small talk you add with the hunter, you do notice the lack of animals as you get nearer the ruined keep. At late twilight time, a light breeze coming down from the hills in the south cools you off and carrying the smell of the bog away.
It is welcoming refreshment indeed.
Remarks Lenuran and sniffs the air.
To the chirping of the crickets and "wabbits" of the toads like a king walking to the sounds of trumpet you make your way to the place called the moathouse. When you finally reach the place you see that the small ruined fortress is little more than a stone manor and a walled courtyard with a tower, now collapsed. The upper story of the manor has fallen in entirely. It was apparently made mostly of wood, and only smashed and charred timbers remain. The condition of the manor's interior is questionable. 
All is quiet other than the buzzing of mosquitoes.
You can see a wooden bridge above the now filled moat, the moat filled with a mix of erosion, mud and rain water, reeds grow all the around.

[sblock=The kid] – you spot faint tracks on the path, human sized boots. [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
I'll play Lenuran, Tonk's character for a while, hopefully he'll return to the game
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

"Well, shall we proceed? Let's check these ruins and see what me may find." Korbryn draws his greatsword over his shoulder, and lowers the visor on his helmet. The dwarf seems most eager for combat.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

Miltiades pulls his sheperd's crook symbol out for easy acess as they prepare and asks the new elf "*Ithiken, what magic do you command? I have no abjurations prepared to deal with a dragon's breath, though I have combat and healing magic ready should we confront, cultists, gnolls, undead, or dragon.*"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2006)

The Kid looks down from his horse, and pulls it closer to a bit of mud. Casually, he points with one of his many knives. "Tracks. Looks human. So we got company ahead."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Ithiken, what magic do you command? I have no abjurations prepared to deal with a dragon's breath, though I have combat and healing magic ready should we confront, cultists, gnolls, undead, or dragon.*"



Ithiken looks at him and nods.  "I am proficient in most arcane magic that deals directly with the manipulation of eldritch force.  I can move objects or people of various sizes, I can throw up protection and force barriers around myself and others, I can fire projectiles of force at others, and I can make people and things invisible by wrapping them in force cloaks."

He looks over at the moathouse and it makes him reach into his sleeves for a pair of wands.

"Please let me know when we are going to move in on that building... I have several force barriers I'll want to cover myself in.  And if anyone is going to scout ahead... I am more than willing to make them unseen to the naked eye first."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And if anyone is going to scout ahead... I am more than willing to make them unseen to the naked eye first."




Miltiades turns to the young soldier "*Kid*."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades turns to the young soldier "*Kid*."



The Kid nods, and brings his horse over to the elf. "You want me all to do a sweep around and come back? What's the score?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ithiken turns his head and nods to his raven sitting on his shoulder.  "Yerrn here can also do a flyby at the same time, Kid.  He speaks Common so he can give you updates of what you might be coming upon if you'd like.  And if you say the word, I'll make you disappear from sight."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2006)

The Kid nods, pulls out a couple of daggers, and draws a rough map of the terrain. "I'll take a wide loop, keeping an eye out for trouble. Make sure that pet of yours keeps low---don't want anyone taking hunting practice. I'll report what I see." 

Making sure everyone knows the plan, the Kid gestures widely to the elf. "Vanish me."

OCC: That the Kid's plan---make a sweep around, keeping his eye out for trails, back entrances, guards, etc. Will not get within 30' of the place unless he suspects he wouldn't be heard. Move silently and hiding even though he's invisible.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2006)

Yerrn launch himself to the air and circles the moathouse from above, after a couple of minutes he returns and lands on Ithiken's shoulder.
The air smell like a lizard master, the dragon is present but is hidden among the walls of the ruined keep, the court yard is over grown with weeds and grass.
In the meantime, the kid starts to circle the moathouse clockwise, the area includes dense reeds, shallow stinking mud pools, he stop half the way and returns after spotting nothing, circling from the other side he decides to return to the group, after traveling  among thorny bushes, oleanders and dangerous quicksand.
It seems the only way in is the draw bridge. 

Invisibility – 1 min. left.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2006)

From behind the elf a voice speaks out. "Boo!" It is the voice of the Kid, and he is obviously getting a chuckle out of this. More seriously, however, he adds, "Drawbridge only way into that thing. If there is something there, it'll be waiting."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

"Well, then...let's do this." Korbryn lowers the visor on his helmet and hefts his greatsword. "I will take point." With that, the dwarf nods to his companions and begins moving toward the old drawbridge, watching for any sign of danger.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2006)

The Kid keeps near the dwarf but still behind, tensely waiting for the coming confrontation. Softly, he whispers to his companions, "Should we try to flush it out, or flank it? You know, fight it on our terms?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

*Korbryn*

"It knows we are here, lad. And since there seems to be only one way into them ruins, we don't seem to have many choices in the matter. When the dragon appears, spread out and try to stay away from its teeth and claws." With a grim nod, the dwarf continues forward, ready to face whatever foe lurks ahead.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2006)

"*I will summon a celestial attack beast to flush it out. Is it hidden on the grounds or up in the walls?*." Summon Monster I celestial badger with scent to go find our hidden dragon when ready if on the ground. Or if need an aerial scout a celestial owl.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 7, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells Remaining 6/6/3*

"Kid, would it help you to remain invisible a little longer so you can sneak behind it, perhaps?  Give me the word and I'll do it in a snap."

The elf looks towards the moathouse with a steady eye, then turns to his raven.  "Be careful and out of reach.  You're probably a tasty treat for our dragon friend."  His grip on his two wands tightens.

As the group advances forward, Ithiken says a word in draconic and waves one of the wands in front of him.  A shimmer occurs around him immediately as a full cover of force comes into existance around his entire body.  Sliding the wand back into the holster on his forearm, he pulls some small items from the pouch on his belt, says a few more words in draconic, makes a motion with his hand, and then a circular small shield of force springs up in front of him.

"Okay... let's go."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2006)

The Kid shrugs at the offer. Realizing that may not be visible, he states, "Mobility is key for me, 'guv. Invisibility would help only for the first attack, but I'm not some stab-you-in-the-back type. But thanks."

As he approaches the manor, the Kid keeps eyes out for possible cover that he could utilize when the attack came. At the same time, he takes out a small metal vial from his pouch, downs it, and is briefly surrounded by a blue shimmer that soon passes. He then crouches in anticipation, waiting for the inevitable.

OOC: _potion of shield of faith +2_

Status: 31/31 hp, AC 21 (18+_shield of faith_+Two-weapon defense)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2006)

*Round 1 - Moathouse Courtyard*

The path leads to a rotten, slightly bowed drawbridge that crosses the water. Four new planks lie atop the rotted wood, on the other side of the draw bridge are two gates leading into the moathouse. One stand open, and the other lie on the ground.
On the left you see a crumbled tower with loosely hanged wooden door, the wide courtyard is paved in cobblestones, although over the years grass and weeds have grown throughout the area. Rubble from the collapsed wall and destroyed upper story still litter the open space.
A brown smear spreads across the middle of the courtyard, up the stairs and into the open doorway at their top. A carved dagger lies near where the smear begins.
The badger ventures forward as he smells up the ground, a moment pass and you hear hollow grown from the inside of the keep.
Well, well, what do I smell here?
A horse sized, sky blue wyrm burst out from the building, wings flapping, filling the air with dust.

[sblock=Ooc] Inits please (Invisible castle) and first round actions. [/sblock]
[sblock=Map Key]
M - Miltiades
L – Lenuran
K – Korbryn
D – Kid
It – Ithiken
Little yellow circle – Celestial badger
Blue circle – blue dragon.
Gray area – Battlements
Blue Area – Filled moat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Korbryn charges straight across the courtyard toward the dragon, his greatsword held ready to strike, his armor clanking as he moves.




*OOC: Initiative: 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=718208
Charge action for +2 attack -2 AC...assuming the dragon is large size, I should be able to reach him.*


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

With a burst of action, the Kid hugs the wall, moving to a position to throw one of his deadly blades. He keeps his eyes peeled, waiting for an opening to toss the blade.

OOC: Initiative 19 (before Korbryn). Move to J21; Ready action to throw a dagger at the dragon once it moves (hopefully within 30 ft.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells Remaining 6/6/3*

Ithiken sees the dwarf stride forward and The Kid move along the wall to the right.  Having learned all about dragonkind from his master and especially about the problems of a dragon's breath, he knows not to keep themselves all bunched up and an easy group target.  Ithiken hustles off to the left, to spread himself out from the others.  (Initiative 15 / move action to T18)

Yerrn remains stoic on his shoulder and the force shield reorientates itself between the elf and the dragon.  Ithiken raises his voice and begins speaking in the dragon's own language, while his fingers outline an intricate design in the air.  Suddenly, two small balls of force shoot out from his hands and stream on a collision course towards the dragon's head.  (Cast Magic Missile / 2d4+2 dam)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2006)

Moving surprisingly quickly Miltiades commands the badger forward, incants a battle blessing for his comrades, and moves forward and to a side so as to not be engaged directly with the dragon so he is still free to cast spells, but close enough to rush to cure a fallen companion. One hand will then move to cover his mouth as the dust kicks up and he squints his eyes to minimize the impact when it reaches his face.

ooc init 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=720038

Free action command, standard action bless spell, move action, free action squint and cover mouth.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2006)

*Round 1 - Dragon's lair.*

Lenuran moves to the side, takes position near the crumbled tower and starts to hum a battle song, a pinch of magic comes from the song and inspire heroic bravery into your souls.
The kid slides to the right along the cracked wall, Miltiades commands the badger forward, incants a battle blessing for his comrades, and moves forward and to a side so as to not be engaged directly with the dragon. 
Korbryn charges straight across the courtyard toward the dragon, his greatsword held ready to strike, his armor clanking as he moves, he lands the sword on the surprised wyrm with a mighty blow, the dragon back away, fills his lungs with air and shoots out a lightning, the bolt strikes Korbryn in the chest and sends him flying 10 ft. in the air and crushing on the grassy ground.
Ithiken hustles off to the left, he raises his voice and begins speaking in the dragon's own language, while his fingers outline an intricate design in the air. Suddenly, two small balls of force shoot out from his hands and stream on a collision course towards the dragon's head.
The badgers ventures forward with a sharp claw and sink it into the dragon's thigh, hoping to find an open space in the dragon's defense, The Kid draws a simple dagger and throw it, the dagger hits the wall and falls to the ground.

 [sblock=Actions]
Lenuran – move to T21, inspire courage.
The Kid  – move to J21, Ready action (more than 30ft.), ranged attack with simple dagger 10.
Miltiades – move to M18, cast bless.
Korbryn – Charge to L14, charge dragon 22, Dmg 14. Ref save [Fail], stroked to N14.
Utreshimon (Blue Dragon) - 5 ft. to J14, Breath weapon on Korbryn, Dmg 21.
Ithiken – move to T18, Cast Magic Missile, 6 Dmg.
Celestial Badger – move to K15, charge dragon (smite evil) 25, Dmg 3.

Lenuran – inspire courage +1 to Attack & Dmg rolls.
Kid – Invisibility 28 rounds.
          Shielf of Faith – 22 rounds.
Ithiken – Mage armor 5 hours
             Shield – 22 rounds.
Miltiades - Summon Monster I – 3 rounds
	      Bless 24 rounds.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Key]
M - Miltiades
L – Lenuran
K – Korbryn
D – Kid
It – Ithiken
Little yellow circle – Celestial badger
Blue circle – blue dragon.
Gray area – Battlements
Blue Area – Filled moat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

Korbryn, tough as the stone and metal that his people mine, bounces back to his feet. With a shake of his head, he moves toward the dragon once more, this time with somewhat more caution. As he nears, he looks for an opening in the dragon's defenses, and strikes out with his greatsword once more.




*OOC: Move to K13, Attack +11 (2d6+10) including inspire courage.
AC 21, HP 21/42
*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2006)

Miltiades begins to incant another spell, this one summoning a holy weapon that flies in the air to smite the dragon. He eyes the dwarven warrior with concern and moves to back him up and be ready to heal him.

ooc cast spiritual weapon and move to behind Korbyn (who provides cover)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2006)

Weaving in and out along the wall, the Kid moves forward, pulling another blade from his clothes. With an underhand swing, he tries to find a sensitive spot on the dragon. The blade seems to strike true (hit AC 20), potentially causing a light wound (7 damage)

OOC: Move 10 ft. towards the dragon.
Status: 31/31 hp, AC 20; 8/10 throwing daggers left.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 11, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells Remaining 6/5/3*

Sensing there was nothing to be gained by moving elsewhere... Ithiken again brought the eldritch forces around him and coalesced them into two more tiny spheres which shot out from his hands straight at the dragon once more.  (Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2)

OOC:  Just fyi... my Mage Armor spell came from my Caster Level 1 wand... so it's duration is only 1 hour.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2006)

*Round 2 - Moathouse's courtyard.*

The now non invisible Kid Weavs in and out along the wall, he moves forward, pulling another blade from his clothes. With an underhand swing, he tries to find a sensitive spot on the dragon. The blade seems to strike true but fails to penetrate the dragon's hard skin.
Miltiades calls for the Calm god to help him battle the dragon, a few seconds pass and a holy light mace springs into existence with pale blue aura around it, the weapon flies in the air to smite the dragon. He then eyes the dwarven warrior with concern and moves to back him up and be ready to heal him.
Korbryn, tough as the stone and metal that his people mine, bounces back to his feet. With a shake of his head, he moves toward the dragon once more, this time with somewhat more caution. As he nears, he looks for an opening in the dragon's defenses, and strikes out with his greatsword once more, the sword tears muscle and tendons and the dragon roars in fury, he tries to bite Korbryn but the dwarf ducks the strong teeth, one claw tries to destroy the floating weapon but fails and the other claw penetrate deep into the body of the poor badger.
Sensing there was nothing to be gained by moving elsewhere... Ithiken again brought the eldritch forces around him and coalesced them into two more tiny spheres which shot out from his hands straight at the dragon once more.
The badger, probably with a divine help strikes deep into the dragon's torso but cause light wound.

[sblock=Actions]
Lenuran – move to P21, inspire courage.
The Kid  – move to J19, ranged attack with simple dagger 20.
Miltiades – Cast Spiritual Weapon, move to O14.
Spiritual Light Mace – attack dragon 9.
Korbryn – move to K13, Attack 21, Dmg17.
Utreshimon (Blue Dragon) – Full attack, Bite Korbryn 18, claw Badger 23 dmg 4.
Ithiken – Cast Magic Missile, 6 Dmg.
Celestial Badger – Full attack dragon, Claw 24,21(Critical) Dmg 2, Claw 7, Bite 1.

Lenuran – inspire courage +1 to Attack & Dmg rolls.
Kid – Shield of Faith – 21 rounds.
Ithiken – Mage armor 1 hour.
             Shield – 21 rounds.
Miltiades - Summon Monster I – 2 rounds.
	      Bless 23 rounds.
	      Spiritual Weapon – 4 rounds.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Key]
M - Miltiades
L – Lenuran
K – Korbryn
D – Kid
It – Ithiken
Yellow circle – Celestial badger
Little yellow-orange circle – Spiritual light mace.
Blue circle – blue dragon.
Gray area – Battlements
Blue Area – Filled moat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Though his entire body still aches from the dragon's electric bolt and his hard contact with the ground, the adrenaline pumping through Korbryn's body is enough to keep him fighting. Motivated by the site of the wounds he has inflicted upon the wyrm, the dwarf continues his assault, slashing with his greatsword as he tries to flank the beast.


*
OOC: Move to J13, Attack +11 (2d6+10) including inspire courage.
AC 21, HP 21/42
*


----------



## stonegod (Nov 13, 2006)

The Kid curses his luck again, but undettered, presses on. But he cries out in frustration has the dagger bounces harmlessly off the dragon's hide (AC 15).

OOC: Move 10 ft. towards the dragon again for skirmish. BTW: I missed the +1 from inspire courage last round, which would have made the hit AC 21. My bad. Corrected for it this time.
Status: 31/31 hp, AC 20; 7/10 throwing daggers left.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2006)

Miltiades begins to chantcalmly, calling out to the heavens drawing celestial aid in fighting the dragon.

ooc begin to cast summon monster II, augmented celestial giant bee.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells Remaining 6/4/3*

As the blue dragon continues to be rocked by sword and spell, the elf sees no reason not to press the attack.  Once again, he calls forth a pair of eldritch missiles to keep wearing the dragon down.  (Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 14, 2006)

*Round 3*

The Kid curses his luck again, but undettered, presses on. But he cries out in frustration has the dagger bounces harmlessly off the dragon's hide. 
Infront of him, Miltiades begins to chant calmly, calling out to the heavens drawing celestial aid in fighting the dragon.
Though his entire body still aches from the dragon's electric bolt and his hard contact with the ground, the adrenaline pumping through Korbryn's body is enough to keep him fighting. Motivated by the site of the wounds he has inflicted upon the wyrm, the dwarf continues his assault, slashing with his greatsword as he tries to flank the beast.
The Dragon moves to side and launch himself to the sky, passing above the Kid's head, but not before he takes a deep slice from Korbryn's sword along his belly.
As the blue dragon continues to be rocked by sword and spell, the elf sees no reason not to press the attack. Once again, he calls forth a pair of eldritch missiles to keep wearing the dragon down, he points them to the top of the crumbled tower and strikes the dragon. The badger rushes to the tower's feet, sniff the air and starts to climb on the wall.

The dragon is 15 ft. up on the tower's wall. From the outside you can only climb, you do not know if there is a way up from inside the tower yet.

[sblock=Actions]
Lenuran – inspire courage.
The Kid  – move to J17, ranged attack with simple dagger 15. AoO unarmed (No dagger in hand) 14.
Miltiades – Cast Summon monster II.
Spiritual Light Mace – attack dragon 9.
Korbryn – move to J13, Attack 15. AoO vs. Dragon 28, Dmg 18.
Utreshimon (Blue Dragon) – Fly to S22 hollow Tower's wall (15 ft. up)
Ithiken – Cast Magic Missile, 4 Dmg.
Celestial Badger – AoO vs. Dragon 12. move to R21.

Lenuran – inspire courage +1 to Attack & Dmg rolls.
Kid – Shield of Faith – 20 rounds.
Ithiken – Mage armor 1 hour.
             Shield – 20 rounds.
Miltiades - Summon Monster I – 1 rounds.
	      Bless 22 rounds.
	      Spiritual Weapon – 3 rounds.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Key]
M - Miltiades
L – Lenuran
K – Korbryn
D – Kid
It – Ithiken
Yellow circle – Celestial badger
Little yellow-orange circle – Spiritual light mace.
Blue circle – blue dragon.
Gray area – Battlements
Blue Area – Filled moat.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 14, 2006)

The Kid curses at the blue beast flies overhead, and darts his way back across the battlefield. Hoping for better luck, he launches another dagger volley, and this time finds a weak part underneath the dragons gullet! [Natural 20!] The blade seems to find a vital point in the dragon's anatomy, opening up a critical wound. [AC 23 to confirm critical. Damage 5 w/o critical, damage 9 total if critical].

OOC: FYI---The Kid always carries two daggers in hand and throws only one just for the AoO reason (and in case he had to defend himself). Course, I should have made that clearer.

Action: Move to O20 (drawing a dagger), throw.

Status: 31/31 hp, AC 20; 6/10 throwing daggers left.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2006)

"Pull back into the moathouse!" shouts Korbryn, moving backward. "Do not fight the yellowed-belly drake on its terms. Make it come to us." His warning called, the stout dwarf steps through the doorway into the moathouse interior, sheathing his blade as he works to draw his longbow.


*OOC: Move to H12, sheath sword
AC 21, HP 21/42*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 14, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells Remaining 6/3/3*

"Right-o!  On my way!" Ithiken shouts as he begins moving sideway to his left towards the building (Move action to O15).  He glances around quickly to see what he has for protection if anything, and then decides to just keep pounding away at the dragon with his ranged magical missiels... especially now that it's up and out of way of melee.  (Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2006)

Miltiades finishes his chant and a circle of golden light appears next to the dragon with a low humming/buzzing sound. Out of the circle a giant golden bee emerges and dives at the draconic foe. Miltiades gestures and the glowing mace flies through the air to smash into the dragon's side. Miltiades then moves to cover.


ooc conclude summon monster with celestial giant bee (augment summoning feat buffed), move action to direct the spiritual weapon back to the dragon, and move action to get under cover.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2006)

*Round 4*

Being in the front now, Lenuran turns on his heels in panic and cross the courtyard.
The Kid curses at the blue beast flies overhead, and darts his way back across the battlefield. Hoping for better luck, he launches another dagger volley, and this time finds a weak part underneath the dragon's gullet, The blade seems to find a vital point in the dragon's anatomy, opening up a critical wound.
Miltiades finishes his chant and a circle of golden light appears next to the dragon, just above where the badgers stood, the badger itself vanish from sight, returning to his homeplane wounded but alive, with a low humming/buzzing sound. Out of the circle a giant golden bee emerges and dives at the draconic foe. Miltiades gestures and the glowing mace flies through the air to smash into the dragon's side. Miltiades then moves to cover. Both the bee and the divine weapon fail to penetrate the Dragon's hide.
"Pull back into the moathouse!" shouts Korbryn, moving backward. "Do not fight the yellowed-belly drake on its terms. Make it come to us." His warning called, the stout dwarf steps through the doorway into the moathouse interior, sheathing his blade as he works to draw his longbow.
The dragon attacks with fury and rage the golden bee, tearing with teeth and claws, the bee instantly falls to the ground, torn to pieces.
"Right-o! On my way!" Ithiken shouts as he begins moving sideway to his left towards the building. He glances around quickly to see what he has for protection if anything, and then decides to just keep pounding away at the dragon with his ranged magical missiels... especially now that it's up and out of way of melee.

The dragon is 15 ft. up on the tower's wall. From the outside you can only climb, you do not know if there is a way up from inside the tower yet.

[sblock=Actions]
Lenuran – move to L17, inspire courage.
The Kid  – move to O20, ranged attack 29, 23 (Critical) Dmg 9.
Miltiades – Move to K11.
Spiritual Light Mace – moved to S21, attack dragon 17.
Celestial Giant Bee – Smite Evil vs. Dragon 11. DEAD. 
Korbryn – move to H11, Draw bow.
Utreshimon (Blue Dragon) – FullAttack Celestial bee, bite 33, claw1 22, claw 2 20, Dmg 16.
Ithiken – Cast Magic Missile, 5 Dmg.

Lenuran – inspire courage +1 to Attack & Dmg rolls.
Kid – Shield of Faith – 19 rounds.
Ithiken – Mage armor 1 hour.
             Shield – 19 rounds.
Miltiades - Bless 21 rounds.
	      Spiritual Weapon – 2 rounds.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Legend]
M - Miltiades
L – Lenuran
K – Korbryn
D – Kid
It – Ithiken
Yellow circle – Celestial badger
Little yellow-orange circle – Spiritual light mace.
Blue circle – blue dragon.
Gray area – Battlements
Blue Area – Filled moat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

Korbryn quickly knocks arrow and leans around the doorway, using the wall to provide as much cover to himself as possible. He takes aim on the dragon, and sends the missile streaking through the air toward the beast. As the arrow leaves the bow, he shouts at his companions. "RUN! Find cover!"


*
OOC: Attack +7 longbow (1d8+5/x3) w/ inspire courage
AC 21, HP 21/42
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells Remaining 6/2/3*

Ithiken continues to move towards the building, while his battle casting goes on unimpeded.  "We're getting there, we're getting there!"  (Move action to J14 / Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2006)

The Kid, noticing that he is exposed, growls to himself as he makes a beeline for the covering wall. As he moves behind the cover, he peeks out to toss yet another dagger at the relentless foe. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and the dagger bounces harmlessly off of part of the battlements (AC 16).

OOC: Move to M23 (behind cover); toss a dagger around the corner (I believe the Kid still has line of sight from the upper-right corner w/o cover and is w/in 30'). 'Course, doesn't matter as he missed.

Status: 31/31 hp, AC 20; 5/10 throwing daggers left.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Miltiades directs the spiritual mace to keep up its assault on the dragon and begins to chant another summoning, a holy wisdom owl this time.

ooc summon monster I begins.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 19, 2006)

*Round 5 - End of Battle*

The Kid, noticing that he is exposed, growls to himself as he makes a beeline for the covering wall. As he moves behind the cover, he peeks out to toss yet another dagger at the relentless foe. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and the dagger bounces harmlessly off of part of the battlements.
Miltiades directs the spiritual mace to keep up its assault on the dragon and begins to chant another summoning, a holy wisdom owl this time.
Korbryn quickly knocks arrow and leans around the doorway, using the wall to provide as much cover to himself as possible. He takes aim on the dragon, and sends the missile streaking through the air toward the beast. As the arrow leaves the bow, he shouts at his companions. "RUN! Find cover!", Unfortunately he send the arrow high, the arrow flies over the battlements and the wall to the mercy of the bog.
"I will return to hunt you!" the dragon stutter in the common tongue, launch to the sky and flies to the west, soon to be vanish from sight.
Now, that all is over, you look around again, a brown smear spreads across the middle of the courtyard, up the stairs and into the open door way where Korbryn stands, it looks like a sun dried blood, the kid collects his dagger and picks up a curved dagger with ivory hilt just where the smear begins.
Inside the great hall, the stench of death is strong, shafts of daylight peek through the rotten and partially ruined ceiling timbers. In the center of the room lies the corpse of a man, it appears to be partially eaten. This man wore ochre-colored robes it seems, now shredded and smeared in dried blood. A heavy mace has been set atop his body. In the north west corner lies the corpse of a woman wearing black studded leather armor, with a sword and a bow. 

[sblock=Actions]
Lenuran – move to I13, inspire courage.
The Kid  – move to M23, ranged attack 16. 
Miltiades – Casting a spell.
Spiritual Light Mace – attack dragon 11.
Korbryn – Range attack 14.
Utreshimon (Blue Dragon) – Retreats.

Kid – Shield of Faith – 18 rounds.
Ithiken – Mage armor 1 hour.
              Shield – 18 rounds.
Miltiades - Bless 20 rounds.

XP Update in the RG.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2006)

"Craven wyrm!" shouts Korbryn as the blue dragon retreats. "If ye come back, I'll be wearing yer hide as a cloak!"

As the dragon fades from sight, Korbryn stows his bow, and draws his greatsword. Always wary, he pokes at the corpses with the blade.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2006)

Miltiades slumps slightly as the tension releases from him. "*One more enemy*." he says as he pulls out his holy symbol, ready if the bodies prove to more than lifeless. He comes next to the dwarf to use his prepared healing magic to cure Korbryn.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ithiken wipes the sweat from his brow, lets out his long blond hair from it's ponytail, and fans himself with his hand.  "Oy.  That was not fun.  Everyone all right?" he asks, as he walks up the stairs and enters the small building.

The long brown stain catches his eye and he follows it inside and it leads up to the dead body.  Ithiken's eyes widen a bit and he slowly begins making his way over to it.  "Anyone konw who this man is?  Anyone?  These robes of his are quite distinct too.  Not to mention very, very ugly.  I mean, who wears mustard-colored clothing nowdays anyway?  I wonder who he is?"

He walks over to Kobryn and Miltiades, both standing over the body.  The elf looks at them with raised eyebrows.  "Look familiar to either of you two?  Must have really angered the dragon and wasn't able to take it on by himself.  Hmm.  Is he a priest?  Maybe a mage?  I can't get over how ugly those robes are!"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 20, 2006)

The Kid hides his daggers back upon his person, and then carefully examines the new found blade. Walking besides the others, he listens to them distractedly. "Hmm? I'm fine. And that there is one of those cultists we're after, isn't it? Guess we should have a look around, see what they were doing before the dragon came on the scene." 

Turning to the mage, he holds up his new acquisition. "This look magic to you? Found it out in the courtyard."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ithiken looks at the item in The Kid's hand and furrows a brow.  "Not sure.  Give me a second."  He begins making motions with his fingers and mumbles a few words in draconic, then suddenly his eyes fog over.  He takes a few seconds to look at the item, and then begins sweeping his vision about the room.  "Hmm... let me see... magical... magical..." 

OOC: Cast Detect Magic and look at item plus all other items/locations/corpses inside room.

Spells Now Remaining: 5/1/3


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 20, 2006)

*The Great Hall*

It seems the souls of the two are in rest, no vile undead are awaken when you approach to examine the unlucky humans, the woman's corpse wears dyed black studded leather armor made of fine quality to the trained eye (MW) and bears a long sword. Beside her body you spot a short bow, 12 scattered arrows, and a torn leather pouch with 12 gold coins and 3 jades.
Around her neck dangles a black iron triangle with an upside-down yellow Y inscribed within.
The Dead garbed man in the middle of the room wears chain mail beneath the ochre robes, his heavy mace rest atop his body, beside him you find his bag, from inside you recover a scroll, 24 gold coins and a lilac-colored stone mask. He also wears around his neck the same symbol as the woman.

[sblock= Ithiken's Detect magic]
The kid's chain shirt and dagger glows with faint aura, Miltiades's Plate armor and sack are magical and Korbryn's armor and impressive greatsword bears magic.
The ivory hilt dagger the kid gave you is non magical but worthy enough in the local market, the short bow, heavy mace and scroll of the dragon's victims are magical. The scroll is touched with divinity. 
[/sblock]

If you want to spllit the treasure you find you can do it IC or OOC.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 20, 2006)

The Kid tests the dagger with a few practice throws, then pockets it in the folds of his clothes with the others.

Kneeling by the corpses, the young man eyes the amulets. "These familiar to anyone?" The Kid then methodically searches throughout the inner chamber, looking for any other evidence left by the two.

OOC: Is the dagger masterwork? Does a Knowledge (local) check tell me anything on the amulet? And, the Kid will take 20 on a search of the room. Is there any other intact rooms besides this one?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2006)

"We should toss anything of value in a sack, and continue on," says Korbryn. "Leave these cultists to feed the bog critters."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2006)

"Sorry Kid, that dagger looks very nice and is probably worth something, but is not magical.  However..." his eyes continue to move about the room looking at everything else. "...the mace upon the body here, plus that scroll that you've picked up are both magical.  The scroll has the essence of the divine in it."  One more sweep of his eyes, and he settles on the other corpse further away.  "And that shortbow by the dead woman.  That is magical as well."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2006)

*Miltiades*

"*Take the symbols and robes as well, we may have need to disguise ourselves as them at some point*."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2006)

"*I have not prepared the magic necessary to read a scroll so identifying that will have to wait until later. I used most of my magic against the dragon, though I have one attack spell left if we come across gnolls and other clerical magic that is efficacious against undead*."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2006)

Korbryn thanks Miltiades for the healing magic, as the curative prayer makes his singed nerve ends stop tingling, and reduces the bruising suffered from the dargon's lightning blast. "Good think I be a dwarf," he says with a wink.

Once the items of value are gathered, the warrior again draws his sword and looks about the area for exits. "We should be getting on with our investigation, eh?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2006)

Let me see that thing.
Say Lenuran and approach the kid. 
Pelor save us from this …
He says in panic.
This is the symbol of the elder elemental eye, the evil cult who built the ruined temple … but it can't be, they scattered to the four winds when the temple fell, 
He turns his look to the dagger the Kid hold
what's this Kiddo, my god ... throw down that weapon, this is a ritual sacrificing dagger, many evil deeds were performed using those kind of daggers, a weapon of the dark god, thus it must be destroyed!


[sblock=ooc]Voadam – Roll for the amount of healing Miltiades used upon Korbryn
I'll play Tonks from now on …
One more thing, where are the horses? 
Please note what you did with them, tied them to the walls or leading them into the courtyard.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 22, 2006)

The Kid flings the thing aside and spits on it, then goes back to continuing his search.
[sblock=OOC]Tied Skirmish up outside of the Moathouse before we crossed the bridge and entered.

I'm off for US thanksgiving. See you Sunday![/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2006)

"*Calm, Lenuran. We must learn of our enemies. A ritual blade without magic is just a symbol, it does not corrupt by touch alone. We should all become familiar with these symbols. I will keep it safe for now and it may complete a needed disguise later if we plan to infiltrate a cell*." Miltiades will recover the blade, inspect the symbol then put it away with the unholy symbol and robes for later possible use.

"*Let us begin our explorations to the west where the ruined portions lie then move on to the more intact southern ar*ea."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2006)

Korbryn nods at his companions words, and begins to move down the corridor to the west, his greatsword held at the ready.


*OOC: Voadam, did you want to rule for how much you healed Korbryn?*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2006)

ooc 15 hp http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=738957 sorry about that.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2006)

*West ruined Portion of the Moathouse*

Turning west, where the ruined portions lie, you open the first door to the left, inside amid the wrecked and splintered wooden furniture lie a few mangy pelts, the stuffed heads of a boar and a bear, and some broken antlers. Seeing nothing of importance you precede to the next door on the left, this small room contains only blackend, charred bits of wood and stone, suggesting a fire long ago.
Turning to the opposite door on the north you enter into a ruined kitchen, broken wooden worktables still stands in this room, and a few wooden cupboards hang loosly on the walls. A shattered cask lies near the blackened stones of a fireplace. A rusted cleaver lies on the floor.
Opening the double door in the end of the corridor you see a ruined crumbled room, the ceiling in this chamber has completely collapsed. If there was anything underneath, it is now smashed and well buried.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2006)

"This place has surely seen better days," says Korbryn as he beholds the destruction wrought in each room. Despite the fact the the place appears abandoned, he keeps his blade at the ready.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 24, 2006)

The Kid nods at the dwarf's statement, but does a thorough search anyway [Take 20 Search of the collapsed room].


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2006)

*Miltiades*

"*This stronghold was overthrown during the last Temple uprising, correct Lenuran? Do you know any specifics of what forces the cult maintained here originally*?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*This stronghold was overthrown during the last Temple uprising, correct Lenuran? Do you know any specifics of what forces the cult maintained here originally*?"




Unorganized humanoids, Man O' Arms and other greedy individual who did anything for a coin.
Lenuran replies.

Rooting through the rubble in the collapsed room, the Kid find an old boot, inside someone hid a pouch with 33 copper coins, under a ruined up sided sofa you spot a suit of scale mail, a light crossbow, a quiver with 24 bolts and the remains of an unlucky mortal.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

*Korbryn, HP: 36/42*

"Should we be moving on to explore the southern portion? I doubt we will find anything living, but we should be thorough."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 24, 2006)

The Kid reveals the dead body. "Got another one 'ere." He takes the bag of coin (money is money, afterall, especially to an old guttersnipe) and points at the armor. "Some old scale as well, if anyone wants it."

After his search is done, he looks to the dwarf. "I'm fine with going south. Just trying to be complete... cursed cultists may have left a clue."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2006)

I must inform again that the presence of the elder elemental eye cult is quite disturbing and should be reported at once to the counsel, not to say about the presence of a dragon.
Lenuran remarks as you make your way to the southern part of the ruined building.

On the open room to the left, Halfway up, these stairs are completely choked with rubble from the collapsed of the upper story. You proceed down the corridor and to the large room on the right, the door hangs loosely from the hinges, Rat droppings, half a shattered wooden table, and an empty wooden wall case are all that can be seen in this relatively bare chamber. The next room on the right is an empty bed chamber, the bed has been hacked to pieces and a large dead rat festers amid the wreckage, A ripped portion of ochre-colored cloth hangs from a nail in the door way. The room opposite to the bed chamber is filled with wreck-age, but the bits of furniture and tapestry that remain appear to have once been very fine indeed, now a few bats flutter about the room.
You then check the big room to the south, the southeast corner of the room has collapsed entirely. It is now nothing more than a pile of rubble within a small opening to the outside, directly out into the moat, judging by the sound of running water.
The room is damp and otherwise completely empty.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2006)

The Kid nods at the gnomes remarks. "We'll send one as soon as we get back to town, assuming we can find a trustworthy messenger."

The scout takes his time in each room, making sure to check the rubble for more indications of their former ongoings in this place.

[OOC: Take 20 Search in each room as he comes to it]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2006)

Korbryn nods in agreement with the Kid's remarks. "Indeed, my gnomish friend. We best find out what is going on here in these ruins first, though." The dwarf remains on his guard, watching the scout's back as he conducts his search.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 27, 2006)

*Surprise round - The rubble*

The scout takes his time in each room, making sure to check the rubble for more indications of their former on goings in this place, failing to spot the weird camouflaged creature the kid is taken off guard and flatfooted. What seemed to be just a puddle of water is in fact a slimy horror that moves and flows like a giant protozoan.
The thing raise himself in the air and tries to slam in onto the kid, Thandis barely manages to avoid the deadly attack and tumbles to the side. 

[sblock=Actions]
Gray Ooze – Slam attack Thandis 9.

Ithiken – Mage armor 40 min.
[/sblock]
Init please and first round action. (if you want to battle the creature)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

Startled, the Kid is a bit sluggish in his response. As he staggers back, he manages to bring up a dagger from no where and toss it at the grey blob reflexively, doing appreciable damage. "Pelor! What is that thing!"

OOC: Move back 30' from the blob and throw if still possible. Init: 12. Hit AC 24, 5 damage. Thank goodness for uncanny dodge!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2006)

"*Pull back Kid!"* Miltiades will follow suit.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 5/1/3*

From the other room, Ithiken hears The Kid shout "Pelor!  What is that thing!"  His pointed ears immediately prick up, and he dashes out the door of the room and follows the sound of battle.  (Initiative 14)

He sees the large grey blob rising up from the floor, and the elf wastes no time pulling forth a wand from his arm holster and pointing it at the thing.  With a shout of "Miscellus!", two balls of force spring out from it's tip and impact themselves on the creatures hide.  (Cast Magic Missile from Wand: 2d4+2 / 49 charges left)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Korbryn moves toward the door, not wanting to go toe to toe with the ooze. Hearing Miltiades shout, the dwarf withdraws from the chamber. He sheaths his blade as he does so, drawing forth a flask of _alchemist's fire_ from his belt. As soon as The Kid is out of harm's way, the dwarf hurls the flask toward the slimy ooze.



*OOC: +5 ranged touch attack with alchemist's fire*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 29, 2006)

*Round 1 – End of Battle.*

*"Pelor! What is that thing!"*
Korbryn moves toward the door, not wanting to go toe to toe with the ooze. Hearing Miltiades shout, the dwarf withdraws from the chamber. He sheaths his blade as he does so, drawing forth a flask of alchemist's fire from his belt. Lenuran draws his sword to shout of the kid and withdraw from the room to the main hall.
From the other room, Ithiken hears The Kid shout, His pointed ears immediately prick up, and he dashes out the door of the room and follows the sound of battle. He sees the large grey blob rising up from the floor, and the elf wastes no time pulling forth a wand from his arm holster and pointing it at the thing. With a shout of *"Miscellus!"* , two balls of force spring out from it's tip and impact themselves on the creatures hide.
*"Pull back Kid!"* Miltiades will follow suit.
Startled, the Kid is a bit sluggish in his response and back away in panic, the ooze manages to grab the kid's leg but the kid free himself and backs to the corridor, unfortunately his boot and foot suffers damage, the boot is digested by acidic solvent of some kind and it is also burns the kid's foot before evaporating to the air.
As soon as The Kid is out of harm's way, the dwarf hurls the flask toward the slimy ooze, the flask explodes on the slimy horror and ignites.
Sensing no enemy, the now burning gray puddle like slimy creature returns to his hideout in the rock, near the water, soon to be camouflaged almost entirely. 

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – move to M20, touch attack alchemist's fire 17
Lenuran – Move to G13
Ithiken – Move to E20, 9 damage
Miltiadis – Move to F17.
The Kid -  Move to F18. no line of fire to throw dagger.
Gray Ooze – AoO vs. Thandis, back into the rubble and water.

Ithiken – Mage armor 40 min.
XP updated in the RG.
[/sblock]

9 Damage to the Kid, I forgot to wrote it.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

The Kid curses soundly, choosing a few choice words from his dangerous youth, and hobbles on one foot. Hoping over to the various dead bodies, he tries to scavenge an appropriate boot, letting the others deal with the grey blob if they want.

"I'm done with this place. Whatever secrets it held, they're gone now."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

"Craven wyrms, foul oozes...certainly this place is full of surprises." Korbryn shakes his head. "At least that thing should leave us alone now."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Breathing heavily, Ithiken looks to the others in the group.  "Do you not want to finish looking over the moathouse?  There has to be more to this place that just what we've seen.  They wouldn't have built this place in the middle of nowhere unless it was meant for a purpose... defense of an area if nothing else.  And if that's the case, there should be donjons or some underground passages I would think."

Seeing The Kid scanvenging for a new boot, the elf shrugs.  "But if you all think we should just go back and alert the folks in charge to what we've found, I'll go along with it I guess."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

*OOC: Did we check the northeast room yet?*


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Did we check the northeast room yet?*



OOC: I *think* the Kid has done a search of all the rooms, though he may have been interrupted in the last one.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Did we check the northeast room yet?*



no you didn't check the norteastern room
Stonegod, did you see the damage I updated from the Ooze, I forgot to write it in the first time, If you did, do not reply, if you didn't do not reply either.

If my memory is not betraying me, I recall stairs that suppose to lead to the dungeon somewhere.
Says Lenuran


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

Korbryn leads the way to the northeaster chamber, pushing through the door.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

The Kid grumbles as he follows, still limping a bit. He peers over the dwarf's shoulder, but does not enter unless it appears clear.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lenuran said:
			
		

> If my memory is not betraying me, I recall stairs that suppose to lead to the dungeon somewhere.



"Then let's head there.  I wouldn't want to go all the way back to town only to have to come all the way back because we weren't thorough."  He falls in step behind Kobryn and The Kid.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2006)

*The northeast chamber*

The door leading into this room is battered and broken, ans was obviously once barred. Tattered and torn ebon-colored hangings cover the walls, while the floor is littered with the debris of smashed furniture.
A broken shield, a weapon haft, and a skull or two lie amid the wreckage.
The southeast corner of the room has collapsed, but heavy stone pieces from the collapsed have been repositioned to block easy egress.
* Ithiken spots a longsword under a smashed table.

Hey, I found the way down.
Calls Lenuran from the Main hall


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

*Korbryn, HP 36/42*

"So there is a lower level beneath this place then," syas Korbryn at Lenuren's call. He walks back across the main hall to take a look at the stairway down. Adjusting his helmet and with his sword in hand, the dwarf is ready to continue on. "I shall take point, as I can see in that dark. I imagine if there are enemies lurking below, they may well be darkness dwellers."

When the rest of the group is assembled and ready, Korbryn leads the way down below.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ithiken spies the longsword amidst the rubble and looks it over, trying to determine it's quality.  "Hmm... there's at least one thing that hasn't been scrounged yet.  Dunno if it's magical, but we can hang onto it if you'd like."  If the sword is obviously rusty or of low quality, he drops it back on the floor.  If it appears as though it might be of masterwork quality, he'll hang onto it and see if it's magical at a later point.

He then joins Korbryn and repares to go down to the dungeons.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

"*Just a moment, I can provide us with light*." Miltiades inspects the skulls to see if they are human, then invokes power to cause his spear to glow and provide illumination. He then joins the others in the descent.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2006)

The Kid sees the others preparing to go down, and mentions absently, "When we come up, we should check out that slab in the other room. Seems to have been placed there on purpose; could be something underneath."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

"Everyone ready?" asks Korbryn, his voice grim. With that, he nods to his companions and begins to descend the stairs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2006)

*Surprise Round*

With light provided by the divine power of Rao's follower , Korbryn turns to the stairs who are flanked by masonry stone wall. The narrow stairs drop to a landing, then turn and continue down. They end after about twenty steps.
_*Twing_
3 arrows fly from the bottom of the stairs and deflected from Korbryn's Armor, peering down the dwarf spots 3 creatures, they are big and furry, Gnolls !!
and they pointing their bows toward you.
[sblock=Actions]
Gnoll 1 - Range Attack Vs. Korbryn 10.
Gnoll 2 - Range Attack Vs. Korbryn 12.
Gnoll 3 - Range Attack Vs. Korbryn 7.

Ithiken – Mage armor 35 min.
[/sblock]
Inits and First round actions, check out the map, I copied a small portion of the groun level
where you are now, and the visibile area of the dungeon level.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2006)

OOC: I don't see the gnolls on the map. Is it my Excel?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Korbryn charges down the remaining stairs, directly toward the gnolls, using his momentum to strike with a powerful blow of his greatsword.



*Initiative 12, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=756337
Charge action, if possible: 
2 pt. power attack + charge: Attack +10, damage 2d6+13 and Cleave if he drops one.
AC 19 (charging), HP 36/42
*


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

Miltiades intones words of power and sends magic to grip the soul of the lead gnoll.

init 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=759027

hold person then move forward to support Korbryn.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2006)

The Kid bobs his head back and forth, not seeing anything.

OOC: Still can't see the gnolls on my map, so I'm going to assume the Kid delays until there is enough room for him to go down the stairs behind the melee monsters.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 4, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 5/1/3*

As everyone packs into the staircase to engage the gnolls, Ithiken follows behind and tries to get line-of-sight on one of the gnolls.  (Initiative 19)  He then does a quick incantation and hopes to daze one of the ones he can see (preferably one that is being engaged by a party member).  (Cast Daze: Will Save DC 13)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 6, 2006)

*Round 1*

Korbryn charges down the remaining stairs into a dank and cool area with masonry walls, black, wet slime collects between the stones, making all surfaces slightly slick, maintaining  balance and using his momentum he strikes a powerful blow with his greatsword. Korbryn chops in a brutal way the Gnoll's head in front of him, his swing continues and slice the upper body of the gnoll to the left, leaving his dead body to fall on the ground like a leaf from a tree. 
Miltiades intones words of power and sends magic to grip the soul of the gnoll to the right. The gnoll turns to the priest in panic and freeze in place.
As everyone packs into the staircase to engage the gnolls, Ithiken follows behind and tries to get line-of-sight on one of the gnolls. he spots two dead and one standing on the right (Not aware that the gnoll is held), He then does a quick incantation and hopes to daze one of the ones he can see.
Now that Miltiades is down with his magical light you can spot 2 black columns that support the ceiling and two wooden doors on the wall to the left.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Charge to AG9, Attack Gnoll 2 – 22, Dmg 20, Cleave Gnoll 1 – 25, Dmg 18.
Miltiadis – Move to AG11, cast Hold Person on Gnoll 3
Ithiken – Move to AG12, Cast daze on Gnoll 3.
Gnoll 1 - Dead
Gnoll 2 - Dead
Gnoll 3 – Will vs. Hold [Fail]. Will vs. Daze [Fail].
The Kid -  Move to Q6.
Lenuran – Move to Q7.

Ithiken – Mage armor 35 min.
Hold Person – 4 Rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Seeing the last gnoll caught in his companion's spell, Korbryn aims a stunning blow at the humanoid with the flat of his blade, hoping to knock him senseless.


*
Non-lethal attack: Attack +6, damage 2d6+9 
AC 21, HP 36/42
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 4/1/3*

OOC:  After wasting the Daze, I'm going to hold off on posting my action this round until I see what the folks in front of me do.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

The Kid comes cautiously down the stair, lining up a good shot at the remaining gnome, but leaving Korbyn to take it out.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2006)

"*The magic won't last long, disarm and bind him*." Miltiades will suit actions to words and disarm the gnoll.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 8, 2006)

*Round 2*

Seeing the last gnoll caught in his companion's spell, Korbryn aims a stunning blow at the humanoid with the flat of his blade, hoping to knock him senseless, The Gnoll rolls his eyes and falls like a trunk to the masonry floor with a loud bang.
The Kid comes cautiously down the stair, lining up a good shot at the remaining gnome, but leaving Korbyn to take it out.
*"The magic won't last long, disarm and bind him." * Miltiades will suit actions to words and disarm the gnoll.
I hope they didn't heard us when we were u…
Lenuran says and fall silence.
3 Gnolls burst open the door behind Korbryn and enter the room, battle axes high in the air, ready to chop humans and one dwarf.


[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Move to AE10, Attack Gnoll 3 – 14, subdual dmg 10.
Miltiadis – Move to AH8.
Ithiken – Move to AI10
Gnoll 1 - Dead
Gnoll 2 - Dead
Gnoll 3 – AF9, Held and Unconscious.
The Kid -  Move to AF11.
Lenuran – Move to AI13.
Gnoll 4 – Move to AD11
Gnoll 5 – Move to AE13
Gnoll 6 – Move to AC12.

Ithiken – Mage armor 35 min.
Hold Person – 2 Rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Korbryn growls deep in his throat and moves to engage the new opponents, swinging his blade in wide arcs.



*
Rolled new initiative, but didn't know if I was supposed to:
Initiative 9, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=767807
Attack +10, damage 2d6+9 and Cleave if he drops one.
AC 21, HP 36/42
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 4/1/3 : MM Charges 48*

"Oh great... here we go again!  Why do I get the feeling that we're these guy's ticket back to the surface?"   With the staircase providing pretty adequate cover from the three new gnolls, Ithiken raises his wand and two missiles of force spring forth and impact themselves against the lead gnoll  (Cast Magic Missile at AD11: 2d4+2)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 12, 2006)

The Kid tries maneuver around one of the gnolls, trying to hit a sensitive place.

+11 Init. Tumble to AF13 +10, Skirmish w/ _+1 dagger_ +7 (1d4+3/19-20+1d6 skirmish)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

Miltiades stabs the gnoll next to him, flanking with Korbryn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 13, 2006)

*Round 3*

Korbryn growls deep in his throat and moves to engage the new opponents, swinging his blade in wide arcs. The blade slice and opens a wide gap across the gnoll's torso, the gnoll drops his weapon and falls down.
Trying to stab the far gnoll with a spear, Miltiadis's attack is turned by the gnoll's shield.
With the staircase providing pretty adequate cover from the three new gnolls, Ithiken raises his wand and two missiles of force spring forth and impact themselves against the lead gnoll.
The Kid tries maneuver around one of the gnolls, trying to hit a sensitive place, but the kid fails to penetrate the gnoll's defence.
Drawing his longsword, LEnuran advance and stands side by side with the kid, he measures the gnolls in front of him and finds a weak spot, the sword's tip find lungs and drops the foul creature lifeless. 
the last one to stand Lowers his battleaxe on the priest, Miltiadis thanks his god for the quality of his armor.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll 4 - 19, dmg 17. (No cleave, no one in range except the Unconscious one) 
Miltiadis – Move to AD11. (The Gnoll next to you is the Unconscious one so I assumed you want to engage another one), attack Gnoll 6 – 8.
Ithiken – Move to AH8, cast magic missiles at Gnoll 5, dmg 8. 
Gnoll 1 – Dead.
Gnoll 2 – Dead.
Gnoll 3 – AF9, Held and Unconscious.
The Kid -  Move to AF13. attack gnoll 5 – 8.
Lenuran – Move to AF14. attack gnoll 5 – 16, dmg 5.
Gnoll 4 – Dead.
Gnoll 5 – Dead.
Gnoll 6 – Attack Miltiadis 18.

Ithiken – Mage armor 35 min.
Hold Person – 1 Rounds
[/sblock]
Remember - The gnoll in AF9 is Unconscious.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Korbryn rips his blade free of the dead gnoll in a spray of blood and spins on heel, rushing back toward the final living gnoll. He swings his blade as he approaches, hoping to drop the dirty humanoid to the cold stone floor.

*
Move to AD12
Attack +10, damage 2d6+9
AC 21, HP 36/42
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2006)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 4/1/3 : MM Charges 47*

Seeing the gnolls drop around him, he doesn't figure he'll need to do anything further... but he keeps his wand out just in case.  (Cast Magic Missile at Gnoll 6 if needed: 2d4+2)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 14, 2006)

*Round 4 – End of Battle*

Korbryn rips his blade free of the dead gnoll in a spray of blood and spins on heel, rushing back toward the final living gnoll. He swings his blade as he approaches, hoping to drop the dirty humanoid to the cold stone floor.
The sword strikes true, cutting vital organs, the gnoll drop to the floor dying, his agonized screams echoes in the chamber.
behind you, the "divined frozen" body of the gnoll soften, the creature is Unconscious.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll 6 - 17, dmg 14. 
Gnoll 3 – AF9, Unconscious.

Ithiken – Mage armor 35 min.
XP Updated in the RG
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

"Keep watch," says Korbryn, moving toward the unconscious gnoll. "I will bind this beast. Perhaps when he comes to, we can question him as to what is going on here."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2006)

The Kid does a quick check of the bodies, and peers down the open corridors looking for trouble.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ithiken moves over to the pair of doors on the far wall and presses his ear up against them both to see if he hears anything from beyond.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

"*Do any of you speak gnoll or know if they speak common? I have magic to understand but not speak to creatures. I still have healing magic, but that is it for combat magics now*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Do any of you speak gnoll or know if they speak common? I have magic to understand but not speak to creatures. I still have healing magic, but that is it for combat magics now*."




A tough language is the Gnolish, few learn and fewer master it.
Replies Lenuran
Do not waste magic to understand their tongue, they prefer attacking and not speaking when first met.
While Korbryn binds the Unconscious Gnoll, Ithiken Press his ear against the doors on the west wall but hears nothing.
Quick check on the bodies by the kid reveals black scale armors beneath black capes, 3 short bows, 47 arrows and 6 battle axes.
Each gnoll has a small medallion bearing the symbol of the elder elemental eye.
As for coins, each carried a pouch, the total of coins you gather is 72 gold. Looking down the corridor into the darkness the kid sees shapes of more columns and cell doors, there is an awful stench coming from there but with lack of light, he can't see the source.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

*Korbryn Rivenshield, HP 36/42*

The dwarf finishes binding the gnoll securely, kicks him hard for good measure, and then moves to peer down the southern hall. It is times like this that his darkvision comes in handy, he thinks to himself. He holds his blade ready as he moves into the darkened area.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2006)

While the Kid search the bodies for anything useful, Lenuran examine the medallions, Miltiades guard the Unconscious Gnoll and Ithiken moves to inspect the west doors, Korbryn moves to peer down the southern hall to see if the area is cleared, a foul smell hangs in the air here, like rotting eggs cooked with an year old goat meat. the hall is littered with bones, broken stoneworks, and bits of rusty metal, this area appears to have at one time been the real crux of the dungeon. cell doors - some hanging open some closed - line the west wall. wide pillars stretch from the floor to ceiling, with manacles dangling from them. you see an archway in the eastern wall.

[sblock=Korbryn spot check]
13 vs. creature's hide 12.
[/sblock]

Then Korbryn spot a movement behind the pillar, a creature leaps out, the stench flawing from this creature is like a wind flawing through a calm grove. The foul creature appears more or less humanoid, but has mottled, decaying flesh drawn tight across clearly visible bones, it is mostly hairless and has carnivore's sharp teeth, its eyes burn like hot coals in their sunken sockets.
Init please.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 16, 2006)

The Kid, busy with his search, is slow to react. However, smelling what is coming down the hall, he tries to keep his distance. As he moves to toss a blade at it, he yells, "Priest, what is that thing?"

OOC: Init 5. Move 10' and throw a dagger for skirmish.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Kobryn steps forward to engage the creature, swinging his blad overhand. "I'd say it was yer funeral beast," the dwarf spits, "But I think yer already dead."


*Init 5, 1-point Power Attack +9 (2d6+11)
AC21, HP36/42*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ithiken hears the combat ensue once more, and pulls himself away from the two doors.  "By the Host, what now?"  He hustles over to get behind The Kid to see how bad the fight gets before deciding whether or not to fire his wand.

(Initiative 14 : Double move action to AD12.)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2006)

Miltiades pulls out his holy symbol of Rao and channels positive energy through it to blast the creature.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 19, 2006)

*Round 1 - The Lurking Undead*

Although prepared for the creature, Korbryn reacts slowly, the creature leaps on you with decaying claws and sharp teeth but all are deflected and dodged.
Stepping forward to engage the creature, swinging his blade overhand, the stout dwarf calls *"I'd say it was yer funeral beast,"* he spits, *"But I think yer already dead".*
The blade slices the air and then dead meat, a huge gap opens across the creature's left side, _*plop*_ a dead organ, perhaps a kidney falls on the floor.
Smelling what is coming down the hall, Thandis tries to keep his distance. As he moves to toss a blade at it, he yells, *"Priest, what is that thing?"*
Inspecting from afar, the historian calls.
*Keep distance from his fangs, they have the power to freeze your muscles.*
He then moves to secure the Gnoll.
Miltiades pulls out his holy symbol of Rao and channels positive energy through it to blast the creature. *"The calming light of the peacekeeper is upon you, Away!, You wicked soul"*

[sblock=Actions]
Smelly Undead Creature – Full Attack Korbryn, Bite 17, Claw 13, Claw 4.
Korbryn – Fort Save vs. stench 25, Power Attack 27, Dmg 13
Ithiken – Double move AJ12.
Thandis the Kid – Skirmish to AJ15, Range attack 26, (No skirmish Dmg vs. Undead), Dmg 3.
Lenuran – Move to AL10
Miltiades – move AI13, Turn Undead 17 (6 HD)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

*Korbryn*

The dwarf presses his attack, hoping to add the creature's head to the list of body parts lying on the floor.


*
Attack +10 (2d6+9)
AC21, HP36/42*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ithiken has his wand at the ready, and waits to see what the dwarf accomplishes first.

(If Kobryn does not finish off the monster with his attack, Ithiken fires his wand at it.  2d4+2)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

With a quick flick, the Kid lets loose another dagger at the creature. "Keep that thing away from me!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 21, 2006)

*Round 2 – End Of Battle*

The light of Rao's symbol flicker around the shadowy hall and covers the undead creature with a blessing beam, glancing at it, the skinny thing turns to flee, now ,pointing his back to Korbryn, a great opportunity falls to the hands of the dwarf, with a perfect slice, the sword penetrates to the undead body, then the dwarf with a twist pulls the sword out and breaks the spine, the creature proceeds several steps before crushing to the floor, destroyed for ever.
Wow … what a killing machine, I'm so glad you are with us Korb.
Calls Lenuran from the back

[sblock=Actions]
Smelly Undead Creature – Move .
Korbryn – AoO 24, Dmg 17.

Ithiken – Mage Armor – 30 min.
XP updated in the RG.
[/sblock]

One more thing - please remind me who is holding the light source, do it IC if you can.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2006)

The Kid looks anxiously at the undead. "Hate those things. Good thing your along, priest. You provide more than just light." He adds with a wink.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2006)

"Huh... no wonder these gnolls were hiding out in that room over there..." Ithiken points to the door where they came out of.  "They had the walking dead on one side of them, a dragon above them... looks like they were stuck down here.  I wonder who else is down here?"  He walks over to the door the gnolls came in from and glances into it.  "Should we see what they had while waiting out the inevitable?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2006)

Glancing through the open door the 3 Gnolls rushed out from, using the light that spreads into the room from Miltiades's weapon you spot debris and trash that covers the floor, there's not much else here other than a wooden door on the east wall and the wooden door you came from, the far door is open and you can barley see a shadowy lines of a black pillar. Then you notice the sparkle of a metal, an arrow's tip, a second past and the arrow flies to your direction from behind the pillar … wow that was close, inches from your face, the arrow wobble as he penetrates into the wooden door near you.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2006)

Korbryn, alerted by the sound of the arrow thudding into the wooden door, rushes past his companions and into the room beyond. He readies his blade to attack whatever foe is responsible for unleashing the missile.


*
AC21, HP36/42*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 27, 2006)

The Kid makes a dash for his thrown daggers down the hall real quick, calling behind him, "What's down there?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2006)

"Hey!  What was that for?!?" Ithiken yells into the darkness where the arrow shot from.  "Listen up!!!  We've already killed the three gnolls who attacked us with no provocation!  You'd better just stand down before we kill you too!"

As he says this, he sees the dwarf go rushing past him into the room.  Knowing that Kobryn will go hog wild once again in a combat fury, the elf sighs.  "Too late!  You pissed off the dwarf!  I wish you people down here would ask questions first, shoot later... it'd save us a whole lot of time having to defend ourselves against you continuously."

(OOC:  Ithiken holds his action until he sees what the unknown assailant and Kobryn do to each other.  If combat is joined, he will use his wand of magic missile as needed.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2006)

*Round 1 – The dead and the living of the dark god*

A light appears suddenly in the far corner of the room, it seems someone lit a lantern. Then a shout in the common tongue *"destroy the trespassers, leave none alive, this are the commands of the dark god"*.
Korbryn, alerted by the sound of the arrow thudding into the wooden door, rushes past his companions and into the room beyond. He readies his blade to attack whatever foe is responsible for unleashing the missile.
The large room is supported by 5 massive pillars and is mostly empty. In fact, it appears to have been swept clean, some strange items lie on a white blanket spread out on the floor. The lantern rest on the floor, a single door on the south wall stands open, from out there, the skeletons of six humans and a single massive ogre burst out, the human skeletons wear tattered leather armors and hold scimitars, from behind the pillar peeks a black caped Gnoll aiming a bow toward the door, another one is stationed behind the central pillar, ready his bow to those who venture into the room, near the blanket stands a female cleric of the dark god, madness in her eyes she calls the skeletons to destroy you.
The Kid makes a dash for his thrown daggers down the hall real quick, calling behind him, *"What's down there?" * and then a sees the bony horror, reacting quickly Thandis throws a dagger to the human skeleton, but the shot is wide and bounce off the door post to the floor. 
*"Hey! What was that for?!?"* Ithiken yells into the darkness where the arrow shot from. *"Listen up!!! We've already killed the three gnolls who attacked us with no provocation! You'd better just stand down before we kill you too!"*
As he says this, he sees the dwarf go rushing past him into the room. Knowing that Kobryn will go hog wild once again in a combat fury, the elf sighs. *"Too late! You pissed off the dwarf! I wish you people down here would ask questions first, shoot later... it'd save us a whole lot of time having to defend ourselves against you continuously." * Drawing his wand, Ithinken points to the skeleton and two missiles of blue force strike the skeleton, causing the bones to break apart and fall on the floor.
Following his dwarven friend, Miltiades rushes into the room, glancing at the foul undead he takes out the peacekeeper symbol and holds it the air. *"Flee from the light of the calm god, flee to the darkness of your existence"*
The large ogre skeleton moves to Miltiades and blocks the exit, raising a rusted sword he lands it on the priest's armor.
*Stay!* Shouts the female in craziness to the fleeing skeletons. *Stay and satisfy your god by killing the mortals!* She raise the black iron triangle symbol to oppose the effect of Rao's positive power.
Armored with rusted scimitars, the skeletons, affected by the power of the dark god, turn to face Miltiades and Korbryn, some even tumble through the door to face Thandis and Ithiken. The only affective attack was made against Ithiken where the scimitar penetrated the magical protective force.
Dropping bows to the ground and drawing battleaxes instead, the black caped Gnolls takes position to engage the stout dwarf. One axe bounce from the armor, but the other penetrates hard.
Pulling the Unconscious heavy Gnoll behind him, Lenuran peeks from the door. *"what's goin.. Oh, no!"*

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Run to AF6
Thandis the Kid – move to AI8, range attack 12
Ithiken – move to AI9, wand magic missile vs. skeleton 1, dmg 5.
Miltiades – Move to AG7, Turn undead (1HD), Turn Dmg (10 HD). AoO vs Skeleton4 – 19, Dmg (7-5DR=2)
Ogre Skeleton – move to AG/AF8, attack Miltiades 17.
Human Cleric of the elder elemental eye – Command Undead (3HD), Command effect (14HD)
Human Skeleton 2 – move to AE7, attack Korbryn 12.
Human Skeleton 3 – move to AF7, Attack Miltiades 9.
Human Skeleton 4 – move to AH8, Attack Thandis 4.
Human Skeleton 5 – move to AH9, Attack Ithiken 19, dmg 7
Human Skeleton 6 – move to AE8.
Gnoll 1 – 5 ft. to AF5, attack Korbryn 20.
Gnoll 2 – move to AE5, attack Korbryn 22, dmg 6.
Lenuran – move to AI12, pulling the Unconscious Gnoll

Ithiken – Mage Armor – 30 min.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

Korbryn, knowing that the group will be in dire straits unless the enemy cleric can be dealt with, engages the gnolls. His plan is simple...chop through the opposition, and strike down the foul priestess of the dark gods!

Shrugging off the gnolls blow with a low grunt, he aims a strike of his heavy blade at his opponent.


*
Attack +10 (2d6+9), Cleave the second gnoll if he drops the first
AC21, HP30/42
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*HP 8/15 : AC 18 : Spells 4/1/3 : MM Charges 46*

"Now what is going on her-- OWWWW!!!"  Ithiken yelps in pain as the skeleton cuts his arm with the rusted scimitar.  "Ahhhh... you lousy..." The sorcerer immediately brings up his wand and fires a pair of missiles at it, hopefully destroying the bone creature.  (Cast Magic Missile from wand at AH9: 2d4+2)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2006)

The Kid curses again, seeing the undead in front of him. He was a scout, not a undead killer. He needed to engage an enemy he could hurt; he was useless against skeletons. "Wish me luck," he whispers to the elf, "I'd recommend you back blow these things up or something." Clutching his daggers in front of him, with an acrobatic flourish, he tries to dive over, under, and through the skeleton menace!

AC 20 from Two-Weapon defense. Tumble (hopefully) through AH8 and AG8 (squares occupied by creatures), keep on tumbling to AG10 (out of the ogres range), and then use the rest of his movement to get to AE11 (behind the pillar).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2006)

*Round 2*

Shrugging off the gnolls blow with a low grunt, Korbryn aims a strike of his heavy blade at the Gnoll. With a mixed howl scream the gnoll grasp his torso and falls dead, the blade continues his arch and strikes the pillar.
*"Wish me luck"* Thandis whispers to Ithiken, *"I'd recommend you back blow these things up or something."* Clutching his daggers in front of him, with an acrobatic flourish, he tries to dive over, under, and through the skeleton menace! But the bony horror seems to anticipate your movement and blocks the way.
*"Ahhhh... you lousy..."* The sorcerer immediately brings up his wand and fires a pair of missiles at it, hopefully destroying the bone creature. The magical missiles strike the skeleton and dust him to the ground.
Raising Rao's holy symbol again, Miltiades calls with firm voice.
*I said begone! Begone to your dark holes!*
Turning to the strong light that beckons from the peacekeeper's holy medallion, the Skeletal Ogre turns on heel to flee the divine light, the human skeletons stare in awe and then explode, leaving a pile of ash and bones where they stood.
*I curse thy, Priest.*
Calls the Priestess and whispers a dark spell
*Kneel before me, Fall to the might of the dark god, Fall !!!*
Maintaining his defense, the last gnoll withdraw with cautious back to the cleric.
In the back room, Lenuran casts a spell and cures Ithiken's wounds.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll 17, dmg 16. Cleave Gnoll (natural 1).
Thandis the Kid – Tumble (Fail)
Ithiken – wand magic missile vs. skeleton 6, dmg 9.
Miltiades – Turn undead (7HD), Turn Dmg (9 HD), AoO vs. Ogre skeleton 23, Dmg 0. Will save vs. Command (Fail)
Ogre Skeleton – Flee to AH/AG13.
Human Cleric of the elder elemental eye – Cast command (Fall) on Miltiades. 
Gnoll 2 – Withdraw to AA10.
Lenuran – move to AI10, Casts cure Light wounds on Ithiken (12 hp)

Ithiken – Mage Armor – 30 min.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2006)

Grinning widely, the Kid bolts forward, weaving and ducking. "Its the dark for you, foul slaves to the Old One!" This is followed by a wicked throw that tries to pierce the cleric's defenses.

OOC: Move to AD9; toss dagger [Hit AC 14, 9 hp].


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

Korbryn growls deep in his throat, stepping around the pillar and moving directly toward the enemy cleric. Coming to a stop only a few feet from the unholy priestess, the doughty dwarven warrior swings his greatsword in a sideways arc aimed at her neck...


*Moves to AB7, Attack +10, Damage 2d6+9
AC21, HP30/42*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 4/1/3 : MM Charges 45*

Feeling the healing power wash through him, Ithiken grins at Lenuran.  "Thanks!  I needed that!"  With a renewed sense of vigor, the elf dashes into the next room and moves behind one of the pillars (Move action to AF10).  He then ducks around it pointing his wand, and two more balls of force spring out and head straight for the evil cleric.  (Cast Magic Missile from wand:  2d4+2)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

Miltiades charges straight forward, spear levelled at the priestess' heart. "*The light shall pierce the heart of dakness. Your powers of evil shall not touch me*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 3, 2007)

*Round 3 – End of Battle.*

Korbryn growls deep in his throat, stepping around the pillar and moving directly toward the enemy cleric. Coming to a stop only a few feet from the unholy priestess, the doughty dwarven warrior swings his greatsword in a sideways arc aimed at her neck, the blade strikes true, almost decapitating the cleric's head, causing the woman to scream in anguish.
Grinning widely, the Kid bolts forward, weaving and ducking. *"Its the dark for you, foul slaves to the Old One!"* This is followed by a wicked throw that tries to pierce the cleric's defenses but the dagger falls short.
With a renewed sense of vigor, the elf dashes into the next room and moves behind one of the pillars. He then ducks around it pointing his wand, and two more balls of force spring out and head straight for the evil cleric, the magic force strikes the priestess and she falls lifeless on the floor.
Miltiades, his mind under the control of a foul spell, falls to his knees and lies on the floor.
The remaining Gnoll, looks in terror to the priestess, open up a secret door in the wall and flee from sight into the darkness where Miltiades's light cannot reach.
Coming into the big room, Lenuran tunres to sided room in horror.
*my god! Look at that skeleton.* the ogre skeleton shrinks to the room's corner, away as he can from Miltiades.
At the foot of Korbryn lies the blanket with the strange items, the priestess backpack lies beside her dead corpse.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – move to AB7, Attack Human Cleric 26, dmg 16.
Thandis the Kid – Move to AD9; toss dagger 14.
Ithiken – wand magic missile vs. Human Cleric, dmg 5.
Miltiades – Proned, Under the spell Command.
Ogre Skeleton – Nothing.
Human Cleric of the elder elemental eye – Dead. 
Gnoll 2 – Flee to the darkness.
Lenuran – move to AG9.

Ithiken – Mage Armor – 30 min.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 4/1/3 : MM Charges 44*

As the missiles of force slam into the woman and she crumples to the floor in death, Ithiken can't help put pump his fist and shout "Yeah!  That got her!"  He then stops himself short as he realizes he's taking a profound glee in killing another person, and the thought sobers him up quick.

Turning away from the cleric, he sees the skeleton huddling in the corner.  Not wanting to leave any stones unturned (or any undead walking around), Ithiken points his wand and fires at the giant skeleton.  (Cast Magic Missile from wand: 2d4+2)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2007)

The Kid retrieves his daggers, then makes a beeline for the secret door, trying to see anything in its depths. "Someone take care of that skeleton. Its... uh... not exactly susceptible to what I got."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Korbryn moves in on the skeleton, his greatsword ready to put the thing to rest...hopefully for good.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2007)

"*Foul black magic*." Miltiades tries to get up but makes sure to keep his holy symbol focused on the ogre skeleton.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 4, 2007)

The Ogre skeleton proves to be minor resistance now that Miltiades is up again and Rao's symbol is up high for everyone to see, few blows and magical blue missiles are enough to send the unrested soul to her next destination in the cycle of life.
The room is quiet. Thandis glance into the darkness and spot stairs and a long corridor but the place is too dark for his human eyes to spot something rather than the outline of the place, the secret door are movable sand stones.
Korbryn.
Lenuran says
Help me drag the Unconscious Gnoll to here.

the room where the skeletones came from  contains little other than dust and cobwebs, the north wall bears a scrawled carving in common: "Death to all Ogres".

XP updated in the RG.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

"So what's next?  Interrogate the gnoll?  Or should we just just finish inspecting this place?  I for one would rather go back out into the main hall and look beyond the two doors out there, or check out the cells before we venture down these secret stairs."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Korbryn still stands ready, keeping his eyes on the concealed door through which the gnoll fled. "The alarm has now been raised, I feel sure. The element of surprise has been lost." Moving to where the concealed door is in the wall, the dwarf inspects the stonework, hoping that he can find a way to secure it until they've finished their inspection of this area and are ready to move on. Perhaps a few pitons hammered into the joints?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2007)

The Kid moves to the various bodies and begins an examination for anything of use.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Miltiades leans wearily on his spear. "*Remind me again, Lenuran, do you speak gnoll? My magical resources save for some healing are almost exhausted for the day.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 5, 2007)

Inspecting the sandstone door Korbryn has no idea how to disable the door from opening, it's a "push kind" of door and when in place it's pretty well camouflaged.

I'm not familiar with the canines tongue Miltiades.
Lenuran replies.
But I know a magical chant that enables me to understand the spoken words of their kind but alas, I can't speak it.

Examine the body of the gnoll, the human priestess and the stuff on the blanket, Thandis finds 8 gold coins in the gnoll's boot and 8 usable arrows. The female cleric possessions are Ochre robes, 3 potions, masterwork Morningstar, splint armor, large steel shield, light crossbow, 10 bolts, 12 gold coins, 20 silver coins and holy symbol.
Laid our carefully on the white blanket are the following items: An iron torch and three black cones, A black scepter with violet gems, a small black sphere and a black metal tube. 

OOC: I updated the equipment on the Loot, write to me in the OOC thread if you keep something from that list and I'll update it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

"Hmm... lots of junk.  Looks like it's time to see if any of this stuff has a bit of the the old 'hocus pocus' in it."  Ithiken walks over to the pile and begins incanting.  Soon his eyes glow and he inspects all the items layed out before him.  (Cast Detect Magic).


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

Korbryn moves across the dungeon area, to investigate the two doors to the west of where they originally descended.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=Ithiken's Detect Magic]
The iron torch radiates a magical aura, as well as the 3 black cones next to it. 
The small black sphere aura is Moderate evocation.
On the Priestess you sense the auras of the 3 potions, one is Conjuration, the second is Enchantment and the third is Abjuration.
[/sblock] 
Opening the tube, Lenuran fins a worm ridden scroll covered with unfamiliar writings, he shows it to the wizards then the historian stash it for later investigation, the black scepter is non magical but even for the untrained eye looks worthy enough.

Still glancing to the long corridor and the stairs, Thandis hears a sound of moving chains for several seconds, it sounds like someone lowered a gate or something.

Moving to the main hall, where the stairs are, Korbryn leaves the others to investigate the artifact's room to cancel any threat that might come from the unexplored rooms.
Checking the left reavels a room filled with clutter, having been thoroughly ransacked. Broken barrels, splintered wood and scarps of leather lies everywhere.
Moving to the next one, you see the remains of broken and splintered wood and a few torn black rags litter the small room, water drips from the ceiling and collects in puddles among the uneven stones on the floor. 
I'm armed and dangerous!! Make way!
You see a human, of Oeridian origin, emerges from behind a barrel, pointing his finger at you, he is wearing dirty gray robes, and he is tall gray haired with blue eyes and rounded nose


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Korbryn faces the man, his greatsword held in a way that leaves no doubt to the dwarf's skill with the blade. "Who are ye grey hair? And why do ye lurk in this foul place. I warn ye freely: I am not alone, nor am I afraid to use force to defend myself."


*OOC: Intimidate +2 to keep the man from attacking (?) Otherwise, ready action to attack at the first sign of danger.*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

"Someone's up to something---closing a gate?" Thandis calls out.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2007)

Miltiades steps foward next to Korbryn. "*Peace stranger. We have dispatched the undead, humanoids, and cultist who were down here. I am a priest of the church of Rao. We are looking for a missing father from Hommlet. What is your name*?"

ooc diplomacy. Does he match the description of the missing wizard?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Spugnoir*

Intimidated by the massive sword Korbryn hold and the grumpy brave attitude.
The battered human back away to the far wall but keeps his finger pointed.


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn faces the man, his greatsword held in a way that leaves no doubt to the dwarf's skill with the blade. "Who are you grey hair? And why do you lurk in this foul place. I warn you freely: I am not alone, nor am I afraid to use force to defend myself."



He turns his look over your shoulder to see the "others" the dwarf mention.


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades steps foward next to Korbryn. *"Peace stranger. We have dispatched the undead, humanoids, and cultist who were down here. I am a priest of the church of Rao. We are looking for a missing father from Hommlet. What is your name?"*



A thankful expression rises on the human's face.
Oh... thank you, I thought I was doomed in this place, never to see my daughter again … forgive me.
He says and wipes a happy tear.
My name is Spugnoir, a local herbalist and potion seller from Hommlet and I have a feeling you just found the missing father, I was caught in this middle, between the anvil and the hammer. The Gnolls in the hall over there, although they didn’t know I was hiding here, were too much for a wounded wizard as my self, and the blue wyrm up stairs was a … wait a minute, what with the blue wyrm??


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Korbryn shrugs at the man's words, and lowers his blade. Lifting the visor of his helm, the scarred dwarf winks (not a pretty sight) at the man, and gives a short laugh. "Ha! We vanquished that cowardly wyrm. It flew off with its tail between its legs!"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

The Kid chimes in at the dwarf's remark. "Uh, it flew off. We didn't kill it. Things that run away have a nasty habit of showing up again..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Spugnoir - Herbalist from Hommlet*

Moving to the main hall where the stairs that leads to the Ground level are Spugnoir leans on the black pillar and adjust his robes.
I spent the last twelve years exploring this place and I've know that some outside forces have began exploring it. They have uncovered something under the moathouse that I was unaware of, I took a glimpse of what they found before I hid over here.
He scratches his forehead and starts to walk to the room where you found the stuff on the white blanket. He circles the unconscious Gnoll and the dead ones and mutters something about good job.
Yes! I saw her.
He points to the dead priestess
Just before I sneaked to the Old storeroom, you see … I attempted to take on the dragon alone two days previous and lost, luckily the dragon didn't chase me and there were no gnolls over here when I fled downstairs but I could smell them… 
He takes a look at the destroyed skeletons and continues
I heard them talking, they have uncovered a hidden chamber of some sort underneath this dungeon, there is another secret entrance of the dungeon I know, from the out side, however I never explored it before.
Do you know what those are?
Lenuran asks and points to the stuff on the white blanket
No, but I assume this are ritual equipment for their sacred ceremonies.
The wizard replies.
could be ... could be ... better to keep them and investigate later


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Korbryn listens carefully to all that the old wizard has to say. "We shall put an end to these foul rites," he says in a low voice.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

As the group goes over to the items on the floor, Ithiken begins pointing out specific things that he detected as being magical.  "Well, the torch and the three black cones are magical... and this black ball has a moderate  aura of evocation.  What is might be is hard to determine."  Ithiken then goes over to take the three potions from the dead cleric.  "As far as these potions are concerned, their auras are of conjuration, enchantment and abjuration.  Unfortunately I am not knowledgable of alchemy to be able to make a determination of what they specifically do... but logic tells me that the potion of conjuration is probably a healing elixir.  Any spellcaster of ability would not go anywhere without a few of those."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

"*Let us gather all this up then and leave now. These items bear further investigating, but it would be better done in a safe setting rather than within a sinkhole of metaphysical evil. And I wish to see master Spugnoir safely back with his daughter. We can then return later to continue our explorations within.*"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

*Korbryn*

"Although I loathe the thought of leaving here while evil still lurks, yer idea has merit. I am wounded, and we have much to discuss and plan. Let us return to Hommlet, and come back to this place on the morrow."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2007)

"Sounds good to me.  Perhaps I can try and figure out what some of these items do."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

The Kid gathers up what he can in a sheet and hands it to the dwarf. "Lets close up what we can while we can. Do we want to take the vermin with us?" I nods to the gnoll.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

The dwarf nods. "I believe would should. Although perhaps not all the way back to town. We'll interrogate it, and then drop it in a shallow grave."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lenuran and Spugnoir*

Gathering and wrapping the Priestess stuff with the blanket, you decide to leave and escort the wounded potion seller to the safety of the town of Hommlet.
Be aware then we have been told that we are not welcome in the town until the winds of the murder in the welcome wench will cool down.
Lenuran says.
What murder?
The wizard inquires
There was a traitor among us, a secret servant of the old one, he murdered our friend, you'll hear all about it when we'll arrive, surely the gossips and rumors spread like a fire in a wilted corn field in the small town, the local sheriff suggested we'll lower our profile.
Turning to the other Lenuran continues
Let's take him to the outskirts of town and return, surely we don't want the denizens to wait us or flee without a trace or clue nor do we want to let the blue cursed wyrm to recover during the night and meet us in the morning … with his terms this time, what do you say?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2007)

*Korbryn, HP 30/42*

Korbryn nods at Lenuran's words. "Your words are prudent. And I am ready to return. Until we destroy those foul creatures within the ruins, the lives of the innocent are at risk."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2007)

"*Let us go then so that we are gone before the dragon returns*."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2007)

The Kid shrugs, fine with the plan to leave and then return.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 16, 2007)

"Sounds good to me.  Let's go!" Ithiken says.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

"*So master Spugnoir, do you speak gnoll? Or have any charm magic that would aid us in learning from our prisoner?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry Miltiades, but I'm weak and posses no magic except a magical force arrow.
The wizard response as you make haste back to the ground level, peering outside there is no sign of the blue horse size wyrm, crossing the court yard you reach your horses and soon you are on the way on the muddy, hilly dirt road to Hommlet.
Its late twilight when you leave behind the moathouse, although it is going to be dark soon, Sougnoir remarks that the presence of the dragon was positive, now that wild beasts and other nightmares fled from the area and made it somewhat safe to travel back to Hommlet in the dark hours.
You travel most of the way, the unconscious Gnoll dragged behind with a rope, with no means to interrogate the hyena creature you drop him in a shallow grave like Korbryn suggested (Fix me if you want something else to do) and leave him to the mercy of the bog and the wild animals.
I'll take it from here by my self
Says the wizard and points to the far lights of the farms.
I bid you farewell and success, and don't forget to drop by when you return.

You turn and make you way back to the moathouse, it been 4-5 hours travel until you left the wizard and you feel a bit tired. Up on the road ahead you spot someone with a torch, looks like someone familiar, the man waves as you get near
Howdy, me remember ya champs
Say the hunter.
It's Ol' Del, ya remember me right, what are ya doin' over here, need a place to put ya head?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ithiken nods quickly.  "Yes please.  I could certainly use a place to lay my head."  He glances at the others.  "We ARE going to stop for the night, right?  I don't want to go back inside the moathouse until I've had a good night's sleep."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

*Miltiades*

"*Thank you for your offer, we would be most happy to accept your hospitality. Of course we remember you sir. Your warnings were most helpful*."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

"Lack of rest can kill one as surely as a blade in the gut," growls Korbryn. "Some sleep would do us well. Although the stout dwarf would never complain, it is clear that his wounds are still troubling him some.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ol' Del*

I saw you from the road when you escorted the potion seller from Hommlet.
It is but several hundred meters to Ol' Del's Hut, the place is somewhat camouflaged with trees, bushes and thorny scrubs in the boggy and hilly area, you spot a small barn and a wooden rack with dried skins and pelts. 
You can sleep in that barn and tie your horses to the wooden fence next to it, there are some olds pallets in the barn for you to sleep on. They belonged to my family, until they left.
His house is dirty and messed, but warm and cozy. He hands you a delicious stew he made out of the otter he caught when you saw him the day before.
I saw someone followed ya.
He says and takes a sit on an old torn sofa, he lowers his hunting cap and you see that he is an old Half-Elf, a mix of Flan and a wild elf.
I recognized the man, the antipathetic treasure seeker me met a week ago when me came to sell ma pelts in Hommlet, ye was accompanied by a brute Half-orc with a greenish-gray pallor and a head shaved except for a topknot, they headed to the ruined keep … say did ya beat the dragon?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2007)

Once they are secured Miltiades will use his last spells to cure the party as best he can.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 23, 2007)

OOC: That description match anyone we say in the tavern? Not that I recall.

The Kid nods his thanks for the boarding. "We drove it off, but its not dead."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: That description match anyone we say in the tavern? Not that I recall.
> 
> The Kid nods his thanks for the boarding. "We drove it off, but its not dead."




Hmm ... sounds familiar, say …
Lenuran almost jumps from his seat as he turns to you
The one who killed our two friends introduced himself as a treasure seeker.
as for the the half-orc
He shrugs and sits back.
I don't know.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 23, 2007)

The Kid's countenance changes back to the angry, almost feral look he had earlier in the day. Intently, he questions their host. "You saw them follow us into the keep! That bastard! I'd cut him from stern to stem if we got our hands on him! Have you seen them coming out, because we did not see them while we were there!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 23, 2007)

"Nice of us to clear it out a bit so they could move in with little difficulty."   Ithiken shakes his head in annoyance.  "Tomorrow morning I say we head on back and kick their lily asses.  Most likely they headed down that staircase and hopefully have gotten themselves killed."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2007)

*Korbryn*

Korbryn nods his thanks to Miltiades for the healing. When the conversation turns to that of the treasure seeker, the doughty dwarven warrior's voice is calm and low as he speaks. "When we find that traitor, I will kill him."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2007)

"*He must be dealt with, but for now we must recover before we take on more foes. We must be ready tomorrow to deal with him and maybe the dragon again*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2007)

*Second visit to the Moathouse*

*Second Earthday, Coldeven. 13/3/600*

The night passed uneventfully, the small barn answered for all your needs as a sleeping place and all agreed it's much better than passing the night on a stone floor of the moathouse crypt.
Leaving in the morning to a gloomy cloudy morning, Ol' Del bid your farewell and hopes you'll come to visit again sometime.
You arrive at noon, a blanket of stratus gray clouds cover the sky like a sheet of snow on the mountains, the place seems quite, there is no signs of the dragon or ant other living creature.

[sblock=Thandis the kid]
Quite visible to your trained eyes, you spot two set of horse's footprints, they lead over the wooden bridge and into the courtyard.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2007)

The Kid spits over the side of his horse and points at the ground. "Two sets of horse tracks. Those traitors might still be there."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2007)

Korbryn nods at the Kid's words. "Then let us see if we might find them."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 26, 2007)

"Ready when you guys are." Ithiken says.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 28, 2007)

*Surprise round.*

You guide your horses above the wooden bridge and into the court yard, the place is quiet and there is no sign of the blue wyrm, beside the fallen gates of the entrance to the moathouse, tied with a thick rope to a rusted ring near the stairs you spot two light horses grazing on the fresh green grass.
_*Twing* *Twing* *Twing*_ 
3 arrows fly instantly from the broken and shattered windows that are placed along the wall of the ruined keep. Two arrows bounce from Korbryn's and Miltiades's armor, the last one sinks deep into the kid's thigh.
You spot 3 Gnolls standing behind the windows. 2 other Gnolls wielding battleaxes venture outside to the courtyard, another one, quite big and fearsome compared to the others strides behind, holding a short sword in his right hand and a long one in his left, he calls commands in the Gnolish tongue, to his right walks a mean looking Half-Orc brute, the one Ol' Del talked about, a fine carved Greataxe gripped tightly in his hands and a big evil smirk on his face.
He points to Korbryn and calls with hoarse voice "You are mine, you tiny maggot" 

[sblock=Actions]
Gnoll 1 – Range attack Thandis 21, Critical [No], dmg 6
Gnoll 2 - Range attack Korbryn 6.
Gnoll 3 - Range attack Miltiades 13.

I remind you that you are all mounted.
[/sblock]
*Post Inits and first round actions.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2007)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

Miltiades starts an invocation to infuse his comrades with a battle blessing as he readies his spear.

ooc cast bless, ready spear, do not close for melee.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2007)

"Come and get me, orc!" growls Korbryn as he draws his greatsword in one smooth motion. The doughty dwarf moves forward, striking out at the closest foes.


*Initiative 14
Mounted? Korbryn doesn't have a horse! Did he get one at some point?
Move to M15, attack gnolls. This should also give the archers a penalty against him as he is in melee.*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 29, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 14 : Spells 6/7/4 : MM Charges 43*

"By the blazes!  Too soon!  Stupid me, stupid, stupid!"  For a sorcerer like Ithiken, having forgotten to cast his defensive spells before entering the keep was a mistake on his part that he only hopes he'll live to regret.  With this many gnolls around attacking with both melee and ranged weapons... he realizes that he is not prepared for this kind of fight, and knows he needs to get his force armor and force shield up as soon as he can.  [Initiative 21]

From atop his horse, he immediately makes motions with his hands and mumbles some words and then *poof*, he disappears from everyone's sight.  While invisible, he then climbs down off of his mount so that the horse is between him and all the gnolls.  (Cast Invisibility on self / Move action to dismount behind horse)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2007)

The Kid spurs his horse forward, drawing a brace of daggers in one smooth motion and tossing one at the nearest orc. Anger is plain on his face.

Initiative: 1d20+4=10. Take 10 on a Ride check to guide w/ knees, Move action to move w/ horse to R14 and toss dagger at M14. 1d20+8 (Point blank), 1d4+2+1d6 (skirmish).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 2, 2007)

*Round 1.*

From atop his horse, Ithiken immediately makes motions with his hands and mumbles some words and then *poof*, he disappears from everyone's sight.
Miltiades starts an invocation to infuse his comrades with a battle blessing as he readies his spear, hearing Miltiades's pledge for his god fills your souls with a boost of spiritual courage.
The fearsome Gnoll circle the other and goes to intercept Miltiades, The Half Orc strides to Korbryn and swings his greataxe, the axe finds a weak spot and hit the stout dwarf in the hip, who counters attack with a mighty blow that send the Half Orc to his knees bleeding and severely wounded.
One of the Gnolls back away from the window and circles the keep's interior and appears near the stairs, the other two fire arrows but miss, the two hyenas with the battle axes attack in clumsiness. 
Guiding his horse to the front, Thandis accurately toss his dagger, the half Orc turn his head with a scream and pulls the dagger from his temple, he collapses immediately, lifeless on the ground. 

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken (Blessed)– Cast Invisibility, mount off.
Miltiades (Blessed)– Cast Bless, ready spear.
Garrik (Gnoll leader) – Double move to O20
Toridian (Half Orc) – move to P16, attack Korbryn 25, dmg 6.
Korbryn (Blessed)– attack Half Orc 20, dmg 18.
Lenuran (Blessed)– move to T18, draw sword.
Gnoll 1 – Double move to K12.
Gnoll 2 – Range attack Thandis 10.
Gnoll 3 – Range attack Miltiades 9.
Gnoll 4 – move to O16, Attack Korbryn 7.
Gnoll 5 – move to O18, attack Miltiades 9.
Thandis the Kid (Blessed) – Ride [Success], Skirmish Half Orc 21, Dmg 6.

Bless – 40 rounds, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay ... end of the semester exams.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2007)

Korbryn growls low in his throat, ignoring the sting from the axe wound. Seeing the brute crumple to the ground, the mighty dwarf turns his attention to the nearby gnolls. He aims a mighty side strike at thr first, hoping to cut him down, and his companion as well.






*
HP: 36/42, AC: 21
Attack vrs. Gnoll in O16 +11, damage 2d6+9 and cleave vrs. gnoll in O18 if possible.*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2007)

The Kid reels his horse around, pulls out a dagger, and tries to make a good shot against the ranged gnolls.

OOC: Continue to guide with knees. Move to a good position to toss+skirmish vs. one of the archers.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

Miltiades backs his horse up 5' and casts spiritual weapon, sending it against the gnoll who attacked him.

hp 33/33


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 14 : Spells 6/7/3 : MM Charges 43*

From behind the horse that Ithiken was just on, a low murmuring can be heard.  It's hard to tell exactly where it's coming from, but it's there.  Then suddenly a shimmering disk springs into existance with an energetic warble behind the horse, but then it immediately fades out of view.  (Cast _Shield_ on self)  To anyone who might've been paying attention, the sounds of footsteps would then be heard moving away from the battle to the walls of the gate.  (Move action to U21)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2007)

*Round 2.*

From behind the horse that Ithiken was just on, a low murmuring can be heard. It's hard to tell exactly where it's coming from, but it's there. Then suddenly a shimmering disk springs into existance with an energetic warble behind the horse, but then it immediately fades out of view. To anyone who might've been paying attention, the sounds of footsteps would then be heard moving away from the battle to the walls of the gate.
Miltiades backs his horse up 5' and tries to cast a spell, but the horse is quite panicked and Miltiades decides to let it off and control the frightened mount.
"Timtza et Ha'mehashef Ve Taarog Oto!!!"  shouts the Gnoll leader and attacks the priest, luckily for Miltiades, he deflects the swords.
Korbryn growls low in his throat, ignoring the sting from the axe wound. Seeing the brute crumple to the ground, the mighty dwarf turns his attention to the nearby gnolls. He aims a mighty side strike at the first, hoping to cut him down, and his companion as well. The first strike chop down the head of the gnoll who tried to dodge the sword, the sword continues in a perfect slice arch and opens a wide deep gap in the torso of the gnoll to the right, both of them falls instantly to the muddy grass. The Gnoll from the stairs charges Korbryn and lands his battleaxe on the dwarf's armor but the dwarf's protective equipment is hard to penetrate, the other two drop the bows and ran to the stairs with drawn battleaxes.
The Kid reels his horse around, pulls out a dagger, and tries to make a good shot against the ranged Gnolls that now stand on the stairs, the dagger hits the gnoll in the shoulder but doesn't drop him.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken (Blessed)– Cast Shield, move to U21.
Miltiades (Blessed)– Ride check [Fail], No spell lose.
Garrik (Gnoll leader) – 5 ft. to 19, Full attack Miltiades 16,14.
Toridian (Half Orc) – Dead.
Korbryn (Blessed)– attack Gnoll 17, dmg 16, Cleave Gnoll 16, dmg 14
Lenuran (Blessed)– move to S12.
Gnoll 1 – Charge (O16) Korbryn 12.
Gnoll 2 – Double move to M13.
Gnoll 3 – Double move to K14.
Gnoll 4 – Dead.
Gnoll 5 – Dead.
Thandis the Kid (Blessed) – Ride [Success], Skirmish (O14) Gnoll 16, Dmg 7.

Bless – 39 rounds, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Invisibility – 39 rounds.
Shield – 39 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2007)

"Ye picked the wrong dwarf t' tangle with," growls Korbryn to the axe-wielding gnoll that attacked him. The stout warrior slashes again with his blade, hoping for another kill.



*
HP: 36/42, AC: 21
Attack vrs. Gnoll in O16: +11, damage 2d6+9*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 6/6/3 : MM Charges 43*

With the cover of invisibility plus the disk of solid force blocking any future attacks, Ithiken should feel safe.  However, he knows that once he begins slinging missiles of force around the moathouse, he will be targeted and pelted with a hail of arrows.  Master Bigby always told him this was so.  The mage was always a prime target.

Thus Ithiken wisely decides to take that last extra bit of precaution, pulls out his wand, and casts a spell to completely cover him in force.  (Cast _Mage Armor_ from wand on self)  He then stays put and slides the wand back in it's sheath on his forearm.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Miltiades strikes with his spear at the big gnoll. "*Korbryn! Here is the leader*."


ooc 33/33 Attack +5 spear 1d8+1 x3


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

The Kid sees the large gnoll forces converge, but knows that someone needed to finish off the archers. He continues pushing Skirmish around, throwing dagger after dagger.

OOC: Same as last round, same target if possible, guide horse to move 10' for skirmish damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 8, 2007)

*Round 3.*

With the cover of invisibility plus the disk of solid force blocking any future attacks, Ithiken should feel safe. However, he knows that once he begins slinging missiles of force around the moathouse, he will be targeted and pelted with a hail of arrows. Master Bigby always told him this was so. The mage was always a prime target. Thus Ithiken wisely decides to take that last extra bit of precaution, pulls out his wand, and casts a spell to completely cover him in force. He then stays put and slides the wand back in it's sheath on his forearm.
Miltiades turns his attention to the big gnoll and strikes with his spear while shouting for help. *"Korbryn! Here is the leader." * The Gnoll dodges easily but his excited wrath fails him when he tries to counter attack the priest.
*"Ye picked the wrong dwarf t' tangle with," * growls Korbryn to the axe-wielding gnoll that attacked him. The stout warrior slashes again with his blade, hoping for another kill, the charging gnoll lands on the dwarf's axe, with a boot kick Korbryn slides the dead gnoll from the edge of his axe.
Charging Thandis and Korbryn, the Gnolls go wild and swing their axes with furious, the one that attacked the dwarf finds a weak spot and damage Korbryn in the hand. 
The Kid sees the large gnoll forces converge, but knows that someone needed to finish off the archers. Maneuvering his horse out of the Gnolls blows he continues pushing Skirmish around, throwing dagger after dagger, the dagger sinks into the creature's throat, the gnoll falls to his knees, agonized look upon his face, he then slams into the mud, face down, motionless.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken (Blessed)– Cast Mage Armor from wand on self.
Miltiades (Blessed)– Ride check [Success], Attack Garrik 10.
Garrik (Gnoll leader) – Full attack Miltiades 7,14.
Toridian (Half Orc) – Dead.
Korbryn (Blessed)– Attack Gnoll 13, dmg 20.
Lenuran (Blessed)– Ready action.
Gnoll 1 – Dead.
Gnoll 2 – move to N13, attack Thandis 11, AoO Thandis 15, Dead
Gnoll 3 – charge (O17) Korbryn 21, 7 dmg.
Gnoll 4 – Dead.
Gnoll 5 – Dead.
Thandis the Kid (Blessed) – Ride [Success], Skirmish (Q14) Gnoll 19, Dmg 7.

Bless – 38 rounds, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Invisibility – 38 rounds.
Shield – 38 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells 6/6/3 : MM Charges 43*

As the gnoll leader begins his furious assault on Miltiades, Ithiken notices that there is a perfect shot for him straight between the two horses.  The sounds of casting start once again although he cannot be seen, then suddenly two bolts of force spring out and Ithiken reappears to everyone back against the tower wall.  The two missiles fly across the courtyard and slam into the gnoll leader.  (Cast Magic Missile at P19: 2d4+2)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Hearing Mitiades cry, Korbryn ignores the gnoll that injured him for the moment, and steps toward the gnoll leader. He turns back as he does so, though, his heavy sword arcing through the air, as he hopes to catch the first gnoll off guard.


*
HP: 29/42, AC: 21
5' step to P18, Attack vrs. Gnoll in O17: +11, damage 2d6+9, cleave against gnoll leader
*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2007)

Drawing his father's dagger, Thandis spurs Skirmish forward, hoping to crush and slice the foul creature to death.

OOC: Draw his +1 dagger and move to O14. Ride check to fight w/ horse (DC 10). Dagger is +5 (1d4+3+1d6), horse is +4 (1d4+3).


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Miltiades strikes again with his spear from the height advantage of horseback. The cleric is glad for the protection of his heavy armor and knows he is merely tying down the gnoll leader until the true warriors can come.

ooc 33/33 Attack +5 (is it +1 more for being on horseback against a foe on the ground?)spear 1d8+1 x3


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 11, 2007)

*Round 4.*

As the gnoll leader begins his furious assault on Miltiades, Ithiken notices that there is a perfect shot for him straight between the two horses. The sounds of casting start once again although he cannot be seen, then suddenly two bolts of force spring out and Ithiken reappears to everyone back against the tower wall. The two missiles fly across the courtyard and slam into the gnoll leader.
Miltiades strikes again with his spear from the height advantage of horseback. The cleric is glad for the protection of his heavy armor and knows he is merely tying down the gnoll leader until the true warriors can come. (yes, +1 bonus higher ground),  the spear's tip graze the gnoll shoulder, leaving the gnoll to twitch with pain.
The leader turns to flee, Miltiades reacts quickly and sinks his spear again, now into the gnoll's back, the leader limps to Ithiken on his way out and tries to slice the wizard, the longsowrd slams on an invisible barrier, leaving the gnoll to stare in awe at the wizard.
Hearing Mitiades cry, Korbryn ignores the gnoll that injured him for the moment, and chase the gnoll leader, coming out from behind a horse, Korbrin catches the gnoll leader unprepared and decapitate his head, the head rolls to the gate slams into the wooden door, the body falls like a noodle into the mud.
Crying in panic the remaining gnoll drop his weapon, runs to the ruined wall and begin to climb the crumpled battlements, with intention of jumping the moat, 
Turning his horse towards the fleeing Gnoll, Thandis throws a dagger, but the dagger falls short and disappear between the many bricks and stones (lost for ever).
_*splash*_ can be heard from behind the wall as the gnoll jumps into the filled moat and out of view.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken (Blessed)– Wand of magic missile on Gnoll leader, dmg 8
Miltiades (Blessed)– Ride check [Success], Attack Garrik 16, dmg 5. AoO Garrik 17, dmg 5.
Garrik (Gnoll leader) – move to S21, attack Ithiken 17, dead.
Korbryn (Blessed)– move to S20, Attack Garrik 25, dmg 11.
Lenuran (Blessed)– Ready action.
Gnoll 3 –Flee to W14, jump to X14 and out of sight
Thandis the Kid (Blessed) – Ride [Success], Skirmish (S14) Gnoll 11.

Bless – 37 rounds, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Shield – 37 rounds.
[/sblock]
XP Updated in the RG.
[sblock=note about Lenuran]
Now that I'm NPCing the historian, I transferred him to a non combat unit unless he is in great danger he will wield a sword. During battles he will mainly sing to encourage your spirit and cure fatal wounds after battle. As an NPC he will share a low amount of XP, so I'll not divide the entire XP to 5 but only to 4.25
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

*Korbryn, HP 29/42*

The dwarf, not being one to show mercy to an enemy or to let one escape, drops his blade to the broken flagstones with a clatter, and moves after the gnoll, pulling his bow and knocking arrow as he moves. Gaining the rubble, Korbryn quickly sights in on the escaping gnoll and let's arrow fly.



*Drop sword (FA), Move and draw longbow (MA), Attack +6 (1d8+4/x3)
If he can't move into position this round, the gnoll should not be able to flee fast enough to get out of range before next round.*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

The Kid move his mount as close as possible to get a beat on the gnoll, then tosses another of  his daggers at the creature. "Just die, already!"

OOC: Guide w/ knees, move 10' forward and throw if that is clear enough for skirmish damage. Looks to be w/in 30' for point-blank bonus.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 12, 2007)

'Hey!  Get back here!' Ithiken shouts, as he sees the gnoll scurry up the rocks and over into the moat.  He immediately sprints out the door of the moathouse and circles around to the right so he can see when the gnoll climbs out of the water.  (Double move action to W28)


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Miltiades looks at the decapitated head of the gnoll and then at the dagger sticking out of the temple of the half-orc. Too bad. He can't detect the thoughts of the dead and did not prepare the chant for interrogating the soul imprints in the dead. He turns back and considers using his magic to paralyze the last gnoll, but remembers the treasure seeker is still alive and may be here still. Better to heal the dwarf now.

Miltiades will move up to Korbryn and cast a cure light upon him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2007)

*End Of battle*

'Hey! Get back here!' Ithiken shouts, as he sees the gnoll scurry up the rocks and over into the moat. He immediately sprints out the door of the moathouse and circles around to the right so he can see when the gnoll climbs out of the water.
The dwarf, not being one to show mercy to an enemy or to let one escape, drops his blade to the broken flagstones with a clatter, and moves after the gnoll, pulling his bow and knocking arrow as he moves. Gaining the rubble, Korbryn quickly sights in on the escaping gnoll, he climbs up quickly on the ruined wall and finds the gnoll battling with the thick flora in the water, he let's an arrow fly, the arrow penetrates the gnoll in the back of his head and send the gnoll drowning, soon to be disappeared under the murky water.

then all is quite again, no sign of the dragon. a bunch of dead bodies lies in the court yard and two snorting horses graze besides the stairs.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2007)

The Kid dismounts his horse and begins recollecting his dagger, taking time to spit on some of the corpses as he does so. After that is done, he helps find anything of value on their corpses.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

Korbryn nods with grim satisfaction as the gnoll sinks beneath the muddy waters of the moat. He slings his longbow over and walks back to collect his blade. Without a word, the dwarf cleans his greatsword upon the half-orc's clothing, and then sheaths the weapon. Drawing a dagger from his boot, the dwarf slices an ear from the half-orc and then moves to collect and ear from the gnoll leader. They would make a good addition to the collection of ears that the dwarven warrior wore as a necklace.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ithiken clears the edge of the moathouse, just in time to see the gnoll down by the water take an arrow to the back of the skull.  The *thwack* sends blood spurting everywhere, and the elf pouts a bit as the dogman collapses forward and then sinks beneath the water... the red stain growing larger.  "Well fine!" he says.

He re-enters the moathouse and watches the others begins cleaning themselves up and foraging for useful items on the deceased.  If anything appears as though it might be valuable enough to be magical, Ithiken casts a _Detect Magic_ as needed.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2007)

"I can prepare magics later to attempt to interrogate the dead if we preserve the heads. I think the leader and the half orc are worth doing so for."

Miltiades will make sure Korbryn gets a cure light wounds spell to deal with his battle injuries.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2007)

*Looting the bodies*

Miltiades cures Korbryn for 7 HP  as the dwarf begins to collect ears, Miltiades finds this behavior most troubling and savage.

Checking the bodies Thandis, with the help of Ithiken's magical assistance find the following:
From the Half Orc they gather – Full plate, MW Great Axe, Light Crossbow, 10 bolts, 1 potion that smells like potion of healing (clw)
From the headless Gnoll leader they gather – _magical studded leather armor_, MW longsword, MW short sword, shortbow, 20 arrows, and _magical brooch_
On the Gnolls they find – battleaxes, nothing of importance.

OOC - Tell me what you want to save and what you leave and I'll write the items in the Loot post on the RG thread, if you take some of he treasure to yourselves just write them down in your sheets.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

*Korbryn, HP 36/42*

Korbryn nods his thanks to Miltiades for the healing, and finishes his task with the bodies. He takes a quick look over the loot, but then shrugs and moves off. He takes up a guard position near the steps leading up into the moathouse interior.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

The Kid pokes through the belongings. "Anyone want any of this? Hey, mage, what type of magic is this brooch?" if no one claims anything, the Kid will place the plate, studded leather, and the masterwork weapons on Skirmish for reselling later. He'll keep a hold of the brooch as well until identified.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 16, 2007)

*Lenuran - Gnome Historian*

Let me have a look at this brooch.
Upon examining the brooch, Lenuran adds
"simple" magical brooch, it's not an evil natured, simply magical , probably stolen from a previous captive. But I'm most interested in finding other relics of the cult, like those we found earlier on the blanket.
He says and taps on the sack holding the relics.
We need to find the hidden chamber Spugnoir talked about, he also said there was another entrance to this place, a camouflaged one, somewhere among the reeds over there.
He points to the dense flora west of the ruined keep.
And don't forget the stairs where the dog man fled last time.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking over the equipment, Ithiken sighs inwardly as once again nothing is included that would suit his purposes.  "It's always warriors, isn't it?  Oh well."

He listens to the gnome speak on their options, and he nods once.  "I say we check out that staircase down below.  At least we know we can reach it without hinderance.  I don't know how much of a pain it would be to go tromping through the reeds looking for some secret entrance."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2007)

*Korbryn, HP 36/42*

"Then let us be on our way." Korbryn again draws his greatsword, and begins to move into the moathouse proper.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

"*I agree Ithiken. best to start our explorations with what we know*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2007)

*To the Dungeon ... once more*

You enter once again to the ruined keep, leaving the horses out in the courtyard, now that you eliminated the threat up on the ground level, the horses can wait safely. Moving inside, the place seems quite, to the right to corridor leads to the slimy horror, to the left the corridor leads to the crumpled room, and straight forward and down are the stairs to the keep's dungeon. Peering down the stairs the human's eyes see utterly darkness, the dwarf sees the lines of the stairs and the walls.
Light? Ask Lenuran from the rear.

OOC - marching order please.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2007)

Korbryn takes the lead, his heavy blade in hand, and his eyes and ears open for any signs of danger...or that something is different from their first time here.



*OOC: I assume Korbryn will always be first, unless we are sending someone ahead to scout things out.*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2007)

"Want me to scout?" The Kid asks, two daggers in hand.

OOC: The Kid will either scout 30' ahead, or be near the middle.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 19, 2007)

"If you think it's safe up ahead, scouting might not be a bad idea.  Especially if the crypts are further trapped."  Ithiken says, then takes his place in the middle of the group.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Korbryn offers a nod to Thandis, indicating that if The Kid wants to do a little scouting, he has not problem with it.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2007)

The Kid moves ahead once someone has a light source. He keeps to the shadows.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 19, 2007)

Not able to see much into the darkness but able to hear sounds and rustles, the kid moves from corners to shadowy pillars, from behind, the rest of the party follow, they shine like the light tower in Dyvers in a stormy night.
Moving down the stairs once more, the area seems to be dead quite except for rat's chirping and dripping water. Thandis sees the darkened, unexplored  room of the prison down the pillared corridor, taking a quick look and laying an ear to the far rooms where you killed the skeletons and the priestess you hear noting …
Then Thandis hear somthing, a clinging sound, getting louder and louder … oh … it's armored Korbryn descending down the sand stone steps


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 19, 2007)

"Let's head for that secret staircase the gnoll rushed down, eh?"  Ithiken says.  His _Mage Armor_ still active... he readies himself to cast a _Shield_ as soon as it seems like they fall under attack again.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Korbryn shrugs and heads in the direction of the staircase.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

Miltiades nods and proceeds, holding the light source for the group.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2007)

The Kid moves towards the secret door, eye and ears alert.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 21, 2007)

*Deeper into the Earth*

Delving deeper into the earth, the air is damp and cool, although the staircase leads to a walled corridor, moss and fungus grow between the niches of the sandstone, cockroaches and other cave crickets flee before the loud footsteps and the demonic light of the sun world denizens – you.
Scouting ahead Thandis spots iron portcullis blocking the way to the rest of the dungeon, there is no key hole but he sees a narrow slit in the ceiling where they sits flush when raised, a raising mechanism is nowhere to be seen.
Behind him, passing the secret doors beside the stairs Korbryn spots (22 automatic search check) something in the wall, a well camouflaged Secret door inside the wall to his left, a dwarf's work indeed, hard to locate except for the well trained eyes of another dwarf.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

Hold!" calls Korbryn, pausing at what would seem a bare stretch of hewn stone wall. He inspects it carefully, and then begins to run the fingers of one hand along the cracks and creases of the wall, hoping to find a catch to release the hidden door.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

Miltiades holds the light so Korbryn gets a clear view of his work as he inspects the wall and looks for edgings.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 21, 2007)

"Ooh!  Sneaky!" Ithiken says enthusiastically.  "Let's get that puppy open and see what's behind it!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

"It be here somewhere. Crafted by a dwarf no doubt. But there must be a release somewhere..."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2007)

The Kid pulls back to the dwarf. "There's a portcullis ahead, didn't try to open it. Let me help you with that."

OOC: Could the Kid try a Disable Device/Open Lock to get back the iron bars? He's taking time on a Search check to find the door mechanism.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2007)

Locating a small removable brick, you remove it and find behind it a small knob, the secret door opens into a staircase that leads to another hidden door, opening the door up the stairs you find yourselves in the burned black chamber up in the ground level, the most north eastern part of the ruined keep. (The square room north east of the main hall of the Moathouse)

Thandis didn't find any mechanism, so no disabling can be done to the portcullis, but with the appropriate strength, you guess the bars can be lifted.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

"Well, that didn't prove t' be of much value." Those words spoken, the dwarven warrior moves to inspect the portcullis. "Thandis, grab ye hold and let us see if this might be lifted."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ithiken runs down his list of spells to see if anything could help in the opening of the portcullis.  Nothing comes to mind.  "Sorry chaps.  Ironic as it seems... though I am a force mage, I actually cannot exert that much force _on_ an object.  Master Bigby was probably afraid I would start knocking things over if he taught me that stuff."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 23, 2007)

The Kid shrugs, puts away his daggers, and throws his back into assisting the dwarf.

OOC: Aid another on the Str check.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2007)

*Portcullis*

It seems the Portcullis is too much, even for a sturdy dwarf and a human.
you try to lift them, but to no avail, they are too heavy.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

"*I have no magic that will aid here either, Lenuran? Anything for opening or making things lighter?*" Miltiades looks over the portcullis to see how many of the party can effectively work at opening it, he is willing to aid his strength if there is room.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ithiken frowns at the problems they are having opening the portcullis.  "Now wait a second... that gnoll came down here, and we haven't seen him yet.  Which means either he got around this portcullis and thus there must be a switch or some way to lift it... or he knew about that secret door at the top of the stairs and escaped back up to the surface."   He turns to look back up stairs.  "Anyone good at finding tracks?  That room the secret door goes up to was pretty dirty... maybe we'd be able to find out if the gnoll did escape back to the surface or not.  Might give us a better idea whether or not it's possible to get past these iron bars and if we should spend the time looking for it."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2007)

The Kid looks up at the iron bars as he thinks over the questions. "Well, I'm no good at tracking, so no help there. But perhaps there is a secret lever we don't know about..." The Kid starts poking and proding about the area, looking for a potential release.

OOC: Take 20 searching the area for a mechanism to open the gate. Result of 28.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2007)

*Lenuran*

No Magic that can lift those bar, only to understand ancient tongues and heal.
Reply the historian Gnome to the priest.
But I recall the fleeing gnoll ran down the stairs and then we heard the loud noise of dropping bars, I guess the "secret" lever is on the other side.
he scratches his head and adds
But Spugnoir's words still echo in my mind regarding a second entrance.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2007)

"I believe we just found it, at least from the outside. There may be another one to that complex from inside, if that is what you mean." The Kid gives up his search and prepares to head back up the stairs. "To the other part of the dungeon, then?"

OOC: I'm assuming that means nothing found.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2007)

*Lenuran*

No
Reply the gnome to Thandis
He said the entrance lies to the east, in the bog, hidden between the reeds and thick bushes.

*The kid finds nothing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2007)

*Korbryn*

"Let us at least finish searching this section o' the dungeon afore lookin' for this other entrance. I won't be leavin' enemies at our backs."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2007)

You see ruined devices of torture - a rack, an iron maiden, a brazier surrounded by discarded irons. The whole place is covered in cobwebs and dust.
several old boots, torn clothes and bones scattered around the room.
dry blood stains lead from the devices to the prison cells behind


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2007)

Korbryn spends a few moments searching about the room. "It looks like we'll 'ave to go back outside to find the other entry."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 28, 2007)

"All right then.  Let's head back up."   Ithiken follows the group when they go up and outside again.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

"*Agreed*." Miltiades heads back up with the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2007)

*The Hidden Entrance*

Leaving the damp dungeon behind, you climb the stairs and out to the courtyard, still, there is no sight of the blue wyrm, your horses graze peacefully and the weather is fine.
Walking between the reeds and thick bushes is not easy, the ground is wet, swampy and several times you arrive to a dense dead end, turn on heel and surround the obstacles.
Finally, an hour later, on a low rocky mound, you spot an opening, a cave mouth lies by the river bank about a quarter-mile east to the ruined keep, the small opening (5 ft. wide and 4 ft. high covered with bushes and hidden among boulders) gradually slopes down westward 400 yards, you walk in a narrow rough-hewn tunnel before it opens to a stone passage, the floor is flooded with a lair of murky and smelly water 1 ft. high.
The passage heads west 40 ft. more and then you spot 2 doors, the one to the north is open and the one to the west is closed.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2007)

*Korbryn*

"North?"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2007)

"*Yes, the open one first*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2007)

The corridor slopes up a little bit, leaving the murky water behind, the corridor leads into a sour-smelling room, in the far area of the room you spot three nests made of black cloth, river reeds, and bits of wood. Each nest is about 3 feet across.
A stone just inside the southern entrance looks very much like half a gigantic rat, the other half smashed to bits around it.
In each nest sits an avian creature about the size of a large turkey. It has the head and body of a cockerel, bat wings and the long tail of a lizard, its eyes glow with a dangerous-looking crimson sheen.
They immediately attack, hissing and snarling.

Inits + first round actions please


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2007)

"Form up," shouts Korbryn, "let them come t' us! The dwarf holds his greatsword ready, and strikes at the first creature to come within range.






*
Initiative: 10
Ready action to attack or simply attack if any of the creatures comes within range. Korbryn will 5' step in necessary to strike.

2 pt power attack: Atttack +8, damage 2d6+13/19-20 plus cleave if possible
HP 36/42, AC 21
*


----------



## stonegod (Mar 2, 2007)

The Kid makes a dive behind his companions, tossing a dagger as he does so. "I don't like this..."

OOC: Move to H31, throw dagger at M28 (barely 30'). Init: 10, To hit: 16, damage 11.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2007)

Miltiades readies his shield and begins chanting, summoning a holy weapon to smite the foul bird beasts.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 5, 2007)

OOC:  Whoops!  Sorry 'bout that!

BTW - Dunno if this could/should happen retroactively... but as the group was first advancing into the tunnel, Ithiken would have cast Mage Armor and Shield on himself right away, then pulled out his Magic Missile wand so he'd be prepared for anything.  But since Strahd advanced us right past that into the first encounter, that never had a chance to occur.

**********

"Wait a second... I think I know what those things are!" (Knowledge Arcana check to identify monsters)

"This is not going to be good!"  (Cast either Magic Missile at the lead creature, or cast Shield on himself if the retroactive stuff isn't allowed to happen)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2007)

*Round 1.*

[sblock=Defcon]Because Magic armor last for hours, I let you cast it before entering, but shield lasts for much shorter time, thus you cast it when you find the appropriate chance, and this is the chance. So Mage armor turned ON and shield is going to turned in this round.[/sblock]

*"Wait a second... I think I know what those things are!" * Ithiken Delves into the deeper parts of his knowledge but can't recall anything about this Turkey like creatures. *"This is not going to be good!" * he says and casts a defensive spell upon him self.
The far rooster like creature flies quickly into Korbryn's face and bit him viciously in the chin, 
The dwarf feel a stiffness feeling in his face that spreads all along his body, then all turn black. Korbryn is Petrified and stands like a stone statue .
The Kid makes a dive behind his companions, tossing a dagger as he does so. *"I don't like this..."* The dagger sinks deep into the creature, causing him to shriek in pain.
The other roosters advance and one of them tries to bite Miltiades, but the priest deflects the creature's attempt, he then withdraw and chants to Rao for help.
A weapon made of pure force springs into existence behind the creature and attacks.
*By the gods!* Cries Lenuran and takes his flute out, he starts singing heroic battle melody to inspire your courage.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – cast shield .
Turkey like creature 2 – Fly to I31, bite Korbryn 23, dmg 2 
Thandis the Kid – move to H32, Range attack 16, dmg 11  .
Korbryn – Fort save [Failed], Turn to Stone.
Turkey like creature 3 – move to K28.
Turkey like creature 1 – fly to J32, bite Miltiades 14.
Miltiades – 5 ft to I34, Cast Spiritual Weapon.
Spritual Weapon – Melee attack 11.
Lenuran – inspire courge.

+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Rhun] Now that Korbryn is a nice stone statue, take control over Lenuran, I uploaded Lenuran word file, play him until "Stone to flesh" will be cast upon you in Hommlet. Now that you have Lenuran, he can do battle again. 
EDIT: It seems you need to find a powerfull Wizard to "Refresh" Korbryn, so decide what ever you want and notify me.    sorry for doing it, but I'm an honest DM[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 6, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells 6/5/3 : MM Charges 42*

"Ahhh!!!  They turn you to stone!  Watch out for that!  Don't let them bite you!"  Ithiken's wonderful ability to state the obvious is only matched by the deadliness of the situation.  He immediately pulls out the wand of magic missiles and fires it at one of the turkeys.  (Cast Magic Missile from wand at #2 at I31)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

*It is funny, but everytime I play a bad-ass fighter type with an incredible Fort Save, they always end up failing it when they need it most.*

*****************

*Aaagggg...you removed grease from Lenuran's list of spells. Thats a favorite!!!  *

Lenuran, realizing that the situation here is quite dire, stops playing. The gnome knows his music, though played for just a short while, will continue to bolster his companions' nerve for some time. He draws his blue ice longsword, but quickly comes up with a better idea. Realizing these opponents are probably no more intelligent than any other animal, Lenuran summons his innate abilities, creating a faintly glowing, vaguely humanoid shape on the periphery of the combat. Hopefully these beasts would see it as a threat, and go after it instead of him.

*Inspire Courage continues to function for 5 rounds. Dancing Lights in K33, hopefully distracting a couple of the creatures away from us.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2007)

Miltiades will stab the bird monster with his spear while his holy weapon wails on it.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 6, 2007)

The Kid flips over backwards, trying to escape the clutches of the overgrown chicken. As he scuttles around, another dagger goes flying.

OOC: Tumble=27. Attack the same wounded one if he has a clear (non-covered shot), otherwise the closest: 20 to hit, 9 dmg


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2007)

*Decorative statue of Korbryn*

[sblock=OOC for Rhun]
OK, 3 options for you Rhun:
1. Find a wizard and the money and bring back the new statue to Hommlet.
2. Play Lenuran.
3. Come up with another mighty dwarf or another melee character (And it is not a problem to adjust him to the adventure in the very near future), play him and leave the memory of Korbryn for ever to be remembered.
4. Sell the Decorative statue of thedwarf fighter in the local market of Hommlet. I'll give you 100 gold for him    

Now, if you choose #3, the new character will be a captive agent somewhere in the moathouse (To be decided by the DM)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Strahd]

I would obviously prefer Option 1. But this would require an expenditure of 1650 gp, assumming an 11th level wizard is available. It would also depend upon the others being willing to drag Korbryn back to town and searching for such a wizard.

I suppose we should discuss this in the OOC thread?

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 7, 2007)

*Round 2.*

*"Ahhh!!! They turn him to stone! Watch out for that! Don't let them bite you!" * Ithiken's wonderful ability to state the obvious is only matched by the deadliness of the situation. He immediately pulls out the wand of magic missiles and fires it at one of the turkeys. The blue bolts of force strikes the creature but he still stands and fight, the creature moves to engage Thandis, the quick creature bites Thandis lightly in the leg, a feeling of stiffness itches the Kid but he shakes it off.
He moves back and throws another dagger, the dagger strikes true, blood stains the white feathers of the creature, and a quick diagnostic reveals he is seriously wounded.
The other Turkey surrounds the decorative dwarvish stone staute, Korbryn stands in a swing position and silent scream in his mouth, it seems the roosters are quite stupid, the far one tries to bite the spiritual weapon, the other one attacks Miltiades but the priest deflect him with his shield, he then counter attack and tries to stab the bird monster with his spear while his holy weapon wails on it. Miltiades strike is wide but the spiritual weapon slams the creature hard.
Lenuran, realizing that the situation here is quite dire, stops playing. The gnome knows his music, though played for just a short while, will continue to bolster his companions' nerve for some time. He draws his blue ice longsword, but quickly comes up with a better idea. Realizing these opponents are probably no more intelligent than any other animal, Lenuran summons his innate abilities, creating a faintly glowing, vaguely humanoid shape on the periphery of the combat. Hopefully these beasts would see it as a threat, and go after it instead of him

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – cast magic missile at #2, dmg 6 .
Turkey like creature 2 – 5 ft. to H31, bite Thandis 22, no damage. 
Thandis the Kid – Fort save [Success], 5 ft. to H32, Range attack #2 21, dmg 10.   
Korbryn – Stone Statue.
Turkey like creature 3 – move to K30, attack Spiritual weapon.
Turkey like creature 1 – 5 ft. J33, bite Miltiades 18.
Miltiades – Attack #1 8.
Spritual Weapon – Melee attack #1 20, dmg 9.
Lenuran – Inspire Courage continues to function for 5 rounds. Dancing Lights in K33.

+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Legend]
Yellow-Orange circle – Spiritual Weapon
Gray Circle – Vaguely Humanoid Form – dancing lights
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

Miltiades raises his shield and stabs at the bird as opportunities present themselves, allowing his holy weapon to continue the main offensive.

ooc fighting defensively with his spear.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells 6/5/3 : MM Charges 41*

Ithiken raises the wand and fires again.  (Cast Magic Missile from wand on #2 again)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2007)

Not knowing what else to do, Lenuran moves to aid Miltiades, drawing his longsword of blue ice as he does so. The gnome slashes at the nearby creature with _Frostfang_, hoping to slay it before it can do anymore harm.




*

Move to I33, attack #1 (+5 attack, damage 1d6+1/19-20)

*


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2007)

Cursing his lack of mobility, the Kid hopes to survive the bite he thinks is coming. His hands prepare for a quick dual strike...

OOC: Assuming he survives any potential attack by #2, full attack it with both daggers (may need a 5' step). AC is 19 (Two weapon defense). Attack: dagger +1: AC 16, 6 hp; mwk dagger: AC 8.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2007)

*Round 3.*

Ithiken raises the wand and fires again, the bolts strikes the rooster like creature and he falls dead, the red glow of his eyes fade slowly.
Now that the threat is over, Thandis Focus his efforts on the one who is attacking Miltiades, he moves and prepare for a quick dual strike... one of his daggers slice the creature in the left wing.
The far dumb turkey continue to attack the vaguely weapon in the air but the other one focus on Miltiades, this time, he finds a weak spot and bites the priest in the arm, almost ripping down a finger.
Panicked, Miltiades loses the feeling in his fingers, but a moment pass and the weird feeling is over.
Angrily Miltiades raises his shield and stabs at the bird as opportunities present themselves, allowing his holy weapon to continue the main offensive. The spear scratch the creature in the torso, the spiritual weapon slams the creature's wing and Lenuran puts the creature's misery to an end, he slash the rooster's head off with a mighty swing.

There is one last creature, unharmed, that focus his abilities in attacking the divine weapon.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – cast magic missile at #2, dmg 7 .
Turkey like creature 2 – Dead. 
Thandis the Kid – 5 move to I33, dagger #1 17, dmg 7,  dagger #1 9.   
Korbryn – A Rock glancing at the far wall.
Turkey like creature 3 – Int check [Fail], attack Spiritual weapon.
Turkey like creature 1 – Bite Miltiades 24, dmg 2, Dead.
Miltiades – Fort save [Success], Attack Defensively #1 20, dmg 3.
Spritual Weapon – Melee attack #1 17, dmg 4.
Lenuran – Attack #1 25, (No Critical damage), dmg 6.

Inpire courage – 3 rounds
+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Dancing lights – 4 rounds
Spiritual Weapon - 2 rounds.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Legend]
Yellow-Orange circle – Spiritual Weapon
Gray Circle – Vaguely Humanoid Form – dancing lights
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Lenuran readies his blade to strike as soon as the last of the creatures comes into range.



*OOC: Strahd, it doesn't look like you moved Lenuran to where he should have been last round.

Readied action to attack #3, attack +5 (1d6+1/19-20)

*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 8, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 22 : Spells 6/5/3 : MM Charges 40*

"Only one more!  Let's take it down!"  Ithiken aims his wand again and more missiles fire.  (Cast Magic Missile from wand at remaining creature)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 8, 2007)

The Kid takes a quick jag to the right, tossing his dagger at the same time. He wasn't going to become decoration if he could avoid it.

OCC: Move to K34, toss dagger; if weapon or 'lights' give cover, move to L34. Attack: AC 18, 8 hp


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2007)

Calming himself quickly after the scare of the snapping bite Miltiades will move to flank with Lenuran, fighting defensively. "*My spell won't last much longer, we must kill it quickly*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2007)

*Round 4 – End of Combat.*

*"Only one more! Let's take it down!"* Ithiken aims his wand again and more missiles fire, the magical bolts strikes as always causing the creature to shriek.
The Kid takes a quick jag to the left, surrounds the Marvelous Dwarven underground Statue, he position himself behind the vaguely magical humanoid (Dancing lights) , he toss his dagger straight into the creature's left side.
The turkey leaves the flying weapon alone and tries to bite the vaguely form, but to no avail, he bits nothing but air.
Calming himself quickly after the scare of the snapping bite Miltiades moves to engage the creature. *"My spell won't last much longer, we must kill it quickly." * He calls and stabs the creature hard in the body.
The priest's plea is heard by his god, the spiritual weapon strikes the rooster, the force damage rip the creature's body open and finish the threat for good.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – cast magic missile at #3, dmg 7 .
Turkey like creature 2 – Dead. 
Thandis the Kid –move to L34, dagger #3 18, dmg 8.   
Korbryn – A Marvelous Dwarven underground Statue.
Turkey like creature 3 – move to L32, Int check [Fail], attack Dancing light, Dead.
Turkey like creature 1 – Dead.
Miltiades – Move to L31, Attack Defensively #1 14, dmg 8.
Spritual Weapon – Melee attack #1 15, dmg 4.
Lenuran – No Action, end of Combat.

+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Dancing lights – 4 rounds
Inpire courage – 3 rounds
[/sblock]

XP Updated in the RG. 1000 xp more to go for level 5.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

Lenuran moves to examine the statue of Korbryn. *"Most fascinating,"* he says, running his hands across the stone. *"We will require aid to free are companion of this stony prison. Perhaps we should drag him back to Hommlet and seek help?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ithiken is slightly repulsed by the thought that he too could have been turned to stone.  He moves over to the now-stone statue of Kobryn and his face belies his uneasiness.

"Drag him?  Uh... I dunno if we'd be able to lift him back up the stairs, let alone drag him back to town.  Don't we run the risk of him... breaking... or something?  Master Bigby never told me what to do in this kind of thing."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

Lenuren raises an eyebrow at Ithiken. *"No, we just drag it back up the sloping corridor into the marsh. Then we rig some sort of liter for the horses to pull."* Then the gnome shurgs. *"Or perhaps we just return to Hommlet and try to find some aid to bring back here."*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

*Miltiades votes for leaving him*

"*If there is magic we could bring back to free him that would probably be best. He should be safe enough here. For a full statue I'd think we'd need a whole wagon to bear the weight, and we don't want him sinking into the bog*."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 13, 2007)

The Kid offers to help the best he can. "Lets find the crazed wizard. He might be able to help."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *"No, we just drag it back up the sloping corridor into the marsh. Then we rig some sort of liter for the horses to pull."*



Ithiken's face shows an obvious sort of sickness to the thought of dragging a stone statue that probably weighs a couple thousand pounds for several miles through the forest.  "Well..."

Then the gnome shrugs.


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *"Or perhaps we just return to Hommlet and try to find some aid to bring back here."*



A wave of relief washes over the elf's face.  "I think that would be the faster, safer, and most sensible plan.  Korbryn should be fine.  We won't be long."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

*"Indeed,"* says Lenuran, cleaning off his blade and sheathing it. *"It would be hard to injure Korbryn in his present state, to be sure."*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

"*We are agreed then*." Miltiades leads the way out with his everburning torch.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Lenuran follows after Mitiades, pondering the chicken-beasts' strange ability to petrify one's flesh.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 15, 2007)

*Back To Hommlet*

Marching outside the tunnel, it is still noon, but the sky is still gloomy and gray.
Walking in a weak rain you arrive to Hommlet before sunset, farmers load their carts and head from field to home and children are home for supper, light can be seen in every house and people are doing their final business before Tavern time or a quiet eve.
Most of the shops are in closing process so you must hurry if you want to catch Spugnoir.

A reminder – It's been Two days since the murder in the Welcome wench. Elmo told you to pop up when you arrive again, he will fill you up about the secret agent you read of in the blood stained letter of Edirion


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2007)

*"Perhaps we should stop by and visit the Sheriff,"* says Lenuran as the group reaches the edge of the town. *"Just so he knows we are back in town and we can address any issues with him."*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2007)

"*Indeed, but we want to catch the wizard as well before he locks up for the night. Therefore I propose splitting up and those who visit the sherrif meet up with the others at the wizard's shop."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 15, 2007)

"I'd be happy to head to the wizard shop... seeing as how I'll probably need to cast the spell anyway.  Any of you good at haggling, though?  I'm not exactly the best negotiator of price, and I don't want to get taken." Ithiken says.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

"*Lenuran, if you and Ithiken would handle dealing with the wizard we rescued I will head with the Kidd to talk to the sherrif and see if he has any news for us*."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2007)

The Kid nods, itching to talk to the sheriff. Perhaps he had some clues of where the bastards that betrayed them were.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

Lenuran nods his agreement, and heads off toward Spugnois' shop.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 17, 2007)

*Hommlet*

*Lenuran & Ithiken*
Lenuran and Ithiken made their way to Spugnoir's store and make it just in time.
Haunor, the dwarf guard helps Spugnoir to close down the place, seeing you the wizard waves and smiles. He invites you inside, saying he can delay the closure for ten minutes but you must meet him and take a drink with him later at the wench or at Terrigan's.
Telling him the terrible news about Korbryn, the terror stricken wizard offers immediate help. He asks you to wait in the wench as he takes a ride to consult with the only wizard who can help, Burne.
Sad Haunor, who saw Korbryn as a dwarf friend offers to take you to the wench and wait for the arrival of the wizard.

**********************************************************

*Thandis & Miltiades*
It seems Elmo is not in his home, but finding the drunken sheriff is simple task for Thandis and Miltiades.
The red faces human is engaged in a card game in the welcome wench with Alphon, the Halfling weapon's smith and another human.
When he sees you he waves you to approach the table, saying that the all town is already know and you must know either, he tells you they caught Telna, the cook and the now revealed spy of Iuz.
The woman sang a lot he heard, every body sings in Rufus's dungeon up in the keep.

**********************************************************

To quicken things up I assumed you spoke to Spugnoir and Elmo.
you can now asks whatever you want.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

After the sad conversation with the wizard, Lenuran finds himself in need of a drink. Arriving at the Wench with Haunor, the gnome immediately orders a large mug of the place's most potent ale. It would help pass the time until Spugnoir could join them.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

Miltiades is pleased at the news of the agent's capture. Seeing that the information is at the keep says. "*Thank you good sheriff! Would you mind if I used you as a reference when we visit the Keep then? Being that the murdered was an associate of mine I'm quite keen on learning more details."*

Once he sees his companions entering the Wench he will thank the Sherrif and join the others relating what he found and hearing what they have learned as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 19, 2007)

"I'm telling you, Haunor... it was so weird.  Korbryn standing there swinging his axe at the turkey-thing... getting bitten... then watching his body try to shake off what was happening.  He started shaking... then stiffening up... then watching his skin and clothes start turning grey."   Ithiken shudders at the thought.  "It is not something anyone should ever have to go through.  But I guess in our business, it's what you have to deal with."

He looks to the door of the Wench and sighs.  "I just hope Spugnoir is able to find something that can help us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 23, 2007)

*The Welcome Wench*

You are Heroes I say, Heroes! … and Korbryn especially  
Replies the stout dwarf to Ithiken

****************************

Sitting around a table and enjoying fine cheap wine (5cp) and Redithidoor Halfmoon's quite melodie you wait for the arrival of the potion seller.
Half an hour later the wizard burst in with a smile, the dwarf raises a toast for that and departure to the bar, the wizard takes the dwarf's seat and speaks
The gods love you my friends.
He pulls out a scroll and place it on the table
The scroll holds a spell that would bring Korbryn to the "meat" world once again but … Lord Burne deserves payment for his powerful magical item and I obligated In your name that you'll pay him back.
He takes what little left of Haunor drink and drains it out.
Not before I told him that you saved me, drove out a blue wyrm from the nearby bogs and cleared out the gnolls from the moathouse, you see, he is an old friend of mine.
The payment should be as following … once you save Korbryn, Burne and Rufus wants you to find out if the rumors of Hobgoblins which infest the old crumpled Temple are true, if do clear them out and return to report to Elmo.
He turns around in his chair to Elmo and calls
Hey Chub face, Rufus will see you in an hour, in the back room for a card game.
It's about time, Alphon here is plays like an amateur.
He laugh loudly and nudge the Halfling in the ribs.
Turning back to you, Spugnoir hands the scroll to Ithiken.
I know you master the arcane and you should have it, but this spell is powerful and should be handle accordingly, it could e above your powers but you must take a grip and try to cast it, Lord Burne is well behind his adventure days and will not come with you, neither am I as I'm a potion seller and herbalists. now ... 
He stands up.
I must excuse and return to my daughter
He bows slightly.
We shall meet again friends.
Leaving the table you spot the ugly Halfling again, making his way to your table.
Himmble is the name, you remember …
He says
Have you heard something about my parents?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2007)

Lenuran smiles at Spugnoir. "Certainly we appreciate this aid in freeing our friend. I cannot speak for everyone, but I am certain that a mission to investigate the hobgoblins is well within our, ah, expertise. And a small price to pay for this scroll, I'm sure."

At Himmbles question, though, Lenuran looks a bit sad. "I'm afraid not, my friend. But, we will continue to keep our eyes and ears open as we go about our business."



*At least, I don't remember hearing anything about his parents?*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ithiken looks at the rolled up scroll and heeds the warnings from the dwarf that it might be difficult (if not dangerous) to cast the spell.

"Well... the only way to get better at anything is to take chances and leap into the unknown on occasion.  Let's just hope my master Bigby taught me well, eh?  For Korbryn's and all our sakes!"   He finishes off the glass of elven wine he'd been nursing.

"And I agree with Lenuran... dealing with some hobgoblins is pretty much in our job description.  Small price to pay, if you ask me."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

*Miltiades*

"*Lenuran, are you familiar with this Lord Burne*?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Ithiken looks at the halfling and shakes his head.  "I know I haven't, I'm afraid.  Sorry."

He turns to his fellows and finishes off his glass of wine.  "We need anything else tonight?  If not, are getting rooms for the night or are we heading back on the road immediately back up to the moathouse?"  The elf sighs and looks out the window at the advancing hours.  "If we are heading back tonight, we better get going."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2007)

"Hmmm...let me think," says Lenuran in response to Mitiades question. The gnome tries to recall all that he has heard of Lord Burne.


*Bardic Knowledge +8 and/or Knowledge Local +7 *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=Lenuran Knowledge]
Lenuran know that Lord Burne and Rufus are the town's keepers and essentially run the town
both are well respected and powerful adventures who settled in this area about fifteen years ago and decided to make it their home.
As for Burne, you remmember him from your previous visit to this town, he is a careful thinker and a long time planner who is sometimes quick to anger. 
He is now around his 50 you guess, thought no one really knows. You talked to him in your previous visit over a cup of ale, but it was a small talk and no more, the Lord wizard keeps the secret within, Lord Rufus on the other hand is the "talker" but if you compare them to others, they rarely talk and share their thoughts among the ordinary town's people. One think you learned, If a talk you want, grab Elmo after several beers of try the clerics, they love to chat. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

Lenuran nods to Mitiades and takes a sip of his ale. "I do know a bit about the Lords, yes. They've lived in this village for some fifteen years, and basically function as the town's protectors. Lord Burne is a wizard of some power, and Lord Rufus a warrior." Lenuran takes another drink from his mug. "I've spoken with them over ale, the last time I came through this way, but is was just small talk...they are not the gossipy type."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 29, 2007)

"*Did they stand against the Temple the last time around? Or was that before their time?"*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

"No, I do not believe so...if I remember correctly, they settled here some five or six years after the Temple fell before the combined armies of good."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2007)

The Kid keeps sullenly to himself, giving the ugly halfling a sour look as he speaks. Under his breath, so his companions can her, he mutters, "Don't trust that bugger. Don't trust him at all. If we are going to do this thing, lets rest and do it soon."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2007)

Are ya sleeping here tonight?
says Ostler's daughter, Vesta Gundigoot.
If do, tell me and I'll send Rita to arrange your rooms.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2007)

Lenuran nods at Vesta. "I think that is best. Rooms for the night, and an early start in the morning."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2007)

Miltiades agrees.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 2, 2007)

"Good night guys.  What time we leaving tomorrow?  Sunrise?  I'll be ready."  Ithiken goes upstairs into his lodge room and cleans himself up before climbing into bed.

The next moring he gets up bright and early and packs everything up ready for travel.  He then heads downstairs to wait for the rest of the party, taking the time to read the scroll a bit to hopefully give himself a better idea of what he'll need to do when he casts the spell.  The language is much trickier than he's used to, and he spends a bit of time trying to puzzle out all the sounds and inflections he'll need to make when it comes time to speak the magical words.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2007)

*Night attack in the Welcome wench*

Taking a good night sleep, you all crawl to your beds to let the dream fairies grasp your minds and induce a peaceful feeling on your mortal souls. The cheering and singing dies an hour later when the last of the customers leave and the other guests fall asleep.
*************************************
Sometime, in the middle of the night.
[sblock=Miltiades's Private room]
Listen check: Success
You wake up to the sound of the door's knob, someone is trying to open your door.
Looking outside the window tells you it's the middle of the night.
It gives you a second to act before you hear a click, someone opened the lock and the door opens slowly …
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lenuran's Private room]
_Knock, Knock._
You wake up and hear.
Mr. Lenuran, its Maridosen, the barkeep. Vesta told me to deliver you an important letter that arrived today, I'm sorry that I forgot to bring it earlier, please open the door.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Common room Thandis/Ithiken]
Listen Checks: All failed.
Despite the loud snores of the disfigured Halfling that sleeps in the far corner of the common room, Thandis sleep well. Sitting on his bed in the other end, Ithiken focus on his meditation and hears nothing as well. Then …
Ohh.. Ouch …
Ithiken open an eye and sees an armored figure with long dark hair standing above one of the sleeping figures, the man just plunged his bastard sword deep into the sleeping man, you identify the dead man as one of the body guards which arrived afternoon with the Velunian merchants …
Damn… it's not him. The Long haired man says to a red haired woman that stands outside the room.
In that moment the others denizens in the room awake, including the Kid.
[/sblock]

*Miltiades - Post Full Action for surprise round and Inits + Full actions for first round
Others - Post Partial Actions for surprise round and Inits + Full actions for first round.*
[sblock=Map Legend]
Yellow Circles – Guests.
Orange Circles – Foes
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 3, 2007)

While lying on his bed mat, Ithiken's eyes spring open in surprise at this murderous intrusion in the inn.  "What the--?!?"  Without missing a beat, he makes several hand motions and mumbles to himself... and suddenly the elf disappears completely from view.  He knows better than to keep himself in view of an enemy while his defenses are not up.

(Partial action: Cast _Invisibility_ on self)

(Initiative: 24)

Knowing now that he is free from prying eyes for the moment, the elf immediately gets to his feet in preparation for the upcoming fight, and quickly casts a defensive spell.  The all-too-familiar invisible disc of energy springs in front of him, and Ithiken breathes a bit easier, knowing that his _Shield_ will protect him just a little bit.

(Move action: stand up / Standard action: Cast _Shield_ on self)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2007)

The Kid draws his daggers immediately, a mere fraction after the elf disappears, preparing for the worse. He cries, "Foes in the Inn! Foes in the Inn!"

[Surprise Round: Draw two daggers as a move action. Two-weapon Defense increases AC +2. Init: 24]

Seeing the blood, he knows this is not an accident. The Kid springs to his feet, and slices or throws at the nearest foe.

[Full Round: Move Action: Stand. Standard: Throw or Stab with dagger]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

[sblock=For Strahd]

"Just a minute!" calls Lenuran, rolling out of bed and rubbing the sleep from his eyes. He starts to move for the door, and then second guesses himself. With all the strange happenings, it paid to be careful. Quickly drawing his longsword from its scabbard, the gnome then moves to open the door, ready to spring away at the first sign of danger.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

*Also, in case you missed it, Voadam is gone through tomorrow and possibly through Friday.*


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

Miltiades immediately grabs his holy symbol, quickly chanting out the words to a spell summoning a celestial ally. He then gets up and casts another spell he had prepared for cultists.

ooc surprise round: Summon Monster II celestial bombardier beetle (augmented).

Init 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=957572

move action get up, standard action cast hold person.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 5, 2007)

*Surprise Round + Round 1.*

Miltiades and Lenuran hears shouting from outside the private rooms section.
"Foes in the Inn! Foes in the Inn!", it sounds like The kid.

[sblock=Miltiades's Private room]
Miltiades immediately grabs his holy symbol, quickly chanting out the words to a spell summoning a celestial ally. Entering into the room you see tall and imposing fellow with a dark beard tapered to a point and thick bushy eyebrows. Once he is inside he caught in surprise to see you are awake, so he throws his dagger quickly, but the dagger falls short. Miltiades gets to his feet and cast a spell on the human but the human shakes off the feeling. Suddenly a weird and yellow beetle springs into existence beside the human and bite him viciously in the leg.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lenuran's Private room]
"Just a minute!" calls Lenuran, rolling out of bed and rubbing the sleep from his eyes. He starts to move for the door, and then second guesses himself. With all the strange happenings, it paid to be careful. Quickly drawing his long sword from its scabbard, the gnome then moves to open the door, ready to spring away at the first sign of danger. But the barkeep is too fast, throwing a wooden tray on Lenuran she quickly swings her rapier and slice Lenuran in his arm. 
Backing and swinging his short sword, sleepy Lenuran hits the door with a mighty blow.
You fool, you and your friends should mind your own business and not ours, now you die!!
The barkeep stabs you again, this time in the chest, causing Lenuran to bleed severely. [/sblock]

[sblock=Common room Thandis/Ithiken]
The Kid draws his daggers immediately, a mere fraction before the elf disappears, preparing for the worse. He cries, "Foes in the Inn! Foes in the Inn!"
Ithiken's eyes spring open in surprise at this murderous intrusion in the inn. "What the--?!?"  Without missing a beat, he makes several hand motions and mumbles to himself... and suddenly the elf disappears completely from view.
The ugly Halfling in the far corner wakes up but immediately  screams in pain as the short red haired woman simply touch him in the head. 
Taking advantage of the only sleeping figure, the armored man advance to him and land his sword on him, the poor soul never had a chance to scream, he was the other body guard of the merchant's. 
Seeing the blood, The kid knows this is not an accident. The Kid springs to his feet but takes a blow from from the human's sword, in return he slices the foe in his left waist.
Knowing now that he is free from prying eyes for the moment, the elf immediately gets to his feet in preparation for the upcoming fight, and quickly casts a defensive spell. The all-too-familiar invisible disc of energy springs in front of him, and Ithiken breathes a bit easier, in the far end of the room, the two guests wake up, the Halfling begins to go wild when the woman lands her Morningstar on him, she then moves back and casts a spell. The armored human raise his bastard sword and luckily for Thandis the sword lands on his pillow.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
*Surprise round:*
Thandis the Kid – draw two daggers. 
Ithiken – invisibility.
Lenuran – draw long sword.
Assassin Maridosen – attack Lenuran 27, dmg 5.
Assassin Master Dunrat – Open door.
Guest 1 – Unknown.
Miltiades – Summon monster II.
Guest 3 (Questin Himmble the Ugly Halfling)- Wake up, draw dagger.
Assassin Chenashi – 5 ft. to R11, cast spell on Guest 3, dmg 7. 
Guest 6 (Body Guard)- (Dead)
Guest 2 (? - Human Brute)- wake up, draw longsword and shield. 
Assassin (Grune) - 5 ft. to P10, coup de grace, dmg 12.
Guest 7 (Body Guard) – (Dead)
*First Round:*
Thandis the Kid – Stand. Stab with dagger Assassin (Grune) 23, dmg 7. 
Ithiken – stand up, Cast Shield.
Lenuran – Attack Assassin Maridosen 12.
Assassin Maridosen – attack Lenuran 18, dmg 7.
Assassin Master Dunrat – range attack 8, Will save vs. Hold person [Success].
Guest 1 – Unknown.
Miltiades – stand up, cast Hold person.
celestial bombardier beetle – Smite evil/Bite Assassin Master Dunrat 23, dmg 9.
Guest 3 (Questin Himmble the Ugly Halfling)- stand up, Rage.
Assassin Chenashi – AoO Himmble 23, dmg 7, 5 ft. to Q11, cast spell on Guest 2. 
Guest 6 (Body Guard)- Dead
Guest 2 (? - Human Brute)- Will [Success], Paladin immune to fear.
Assassin (Grune) – Attack Thandis 9.
Guest 7 (Body Guard)- Dead

Invisibility – 23 rounds
Summon monster II – 4
Shield – 4 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

"By the Old One's Mangy Beard!" The Kid curses as the broadsword swipes his arm. The scout lithely tumbles over the beds and off the wall, tossing a dagger as he does so at the swine that cut him. 

[sblock=OOC]Move action: Tumble (24) to M9; Standard action: Toss dagger: AC 14, 9 hp[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

"Help! HELP!" shouts the wounded Lenuran, as he tries to fight back against the skilled assassin sent to slay him. 

He slashes with _Frostfang_, hoping to score a lucky hit.


*HP 12/24, AC 17
Attack +4 Frostfang (1d6+1/19-20)*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 5, 2007)

The invisible Ithiken pulls out his wand of magic missiles and fires it at the larged armored man, blasting him with a pair of eldritch balls of force.  He suddenly reappears to view due the attack, and says "This was a mistake!  Get out of here before you pay!"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

Miltiades continues to chant summoning another celestial ally to join the fray.

ooc summon monster I augmented celestial owl.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2007)

*Round 2.*

*"Help! HELP!". * The high toned voice of Lenuran can be heard clearly.
Several seconds pass and a loud explosion shakes the upper story of the welcome wench.
Screams and shouts can be heard among the rooms.

[sblock=Miltiades's Private room]
Pain upon his face, the man draws back to the corridor, he pulls out from his pocket a tiny black sphere and throws it to the far corner of the room, upon touching the wall, the bead explodes, sending a shock wave around the room, the window's glass explodes to the street and the furniture crack with a moan. 
Miltiades's bones shakes sending him to his knees, and the beetle, completely crushed from the inside, flies into the opposite wall, squashed and sprayed.
Miltiades continues to chant summoning another celestial ally to join the fray
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lenuran's Private room]
*"Help! HELP!"* shouts the wounded Lenuran, as he tries to fight back against the skilled assassin sent to slay him. The skilled barkeep blocks _frostfang_ with her rapier and counterattacks *"Your friends are probably dead by now, Gnome"*
She laughs as the sword scratch Lenuran in the chick.
Follow the big boom from Miltiades's room, Lenuran can spot the door to the other room is being open, one of the merchants pops out and yells *"What's happening?!"*, his scream cuts short with a perfect slice to te throat by the barkeep's rapier, the merchant falls to his knees and face on the floor. [/sblock]

[sblock=Common room Thandis/Ithiken]
*"By the Old One's Mangy Beard!"* The Kid curses as the broadsword swipes his arm. The scout lithely tumbles over the beds and off the wall, tossing a dagger as he does so at the swine that cut him, the dagger bounce from the man's armor. And falls on the floor. The invisible Ithiken pulls out his wand of magic missiles and fires it at the large armored man, blasting him with a pair of eldritch balls of force. He suddenly reappears to view due the attack, and says *"This was a mistake! Get out of here before you pay!"* The first eldritch bolt hits the warrior in the chest, the man screams in pain and falls dead on the bed. The second bolt hits the red haired woman in the back.
The Ugly Halfling swirls the short blade in his hand and tries to stab the woman, but the woman dodge aside and withdraw to where the kid stands.
*Here you are!* She smiles wickedly and looks into your eyes. *Now you die!*
*That was a mistake woman.* Calls the human brute and strides to her, sword ready he lands the sword on an invisible barrier in front of her.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Tumble to M9, Toss dagger 14. 
Ithiken – Magic missile Assassin (Grune), dmg 3, Magic missile Assassin Chenashi, dmg 2 .
Lenuran – Attack Assassin Maridosen 15.
Assassin Maridosen – attack Lenuran 18, dmg 2. AoO guest 5 24, dmg 5.
Assassin Master Dunrat – 5 ft. to N16, bead of force, dmg 21.
Guest 5 (Human merchant) – Open door, Dead.
Guest 6 (Human merchant) – Open door.
Guest 1 – Unknown.
Miltiades – Ref save [Fail]. Summon monster I.
celestial bombardier beetle – Ref save [Fail]. Dead.
Guest 3 (Questin Himmble the Ugly Halfling)- attack Assassin Chenashi 16.
Assassin Chenashi – Withdraw to N10. 
Guest 6 (Body Guard)- Dead
Guest 2 (? - Human Brute)- move to O10, attack Assassin Chenashi 15.
Assassin (Grune) – Dead.
Guest 7 (Body Guard)- Dead

Shield – 3 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

[sblock=Lenuran's Private Room]

Lenuran takes a few steps back away from his foe, out of range of her deadly sword, and then intones the arcane words of a spell that restore the vigor to his body.



*
HP 10/24
5' step to Q18, cast Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+4) on self.
*


[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 6/4/2 : MM Charges 39*

"I don't know why you are here, or who you are working for... but it ends right now!"   Ithiken aims and fires one more time at the woman, who takes another pair of missiles to the chest.  The elf then begins making his way towards the door to leave the room.

(Cast _Magic Missile_ from wand at N10 / Move action to door at N11, continuing on to O12 only if assassin has been killed at this point)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

Once Miltiades' summons completes he sends it off after his attacker. He then calls out an invocation to tap into divine positive energy to heal himself and rises to his feet.

ooc hp 12/33 standard action cure moderate wounds 2d8+5 and move action get up from prone.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2007)

"You're not getting away!" Yells the boy. He rolls acrobatically around the woman, bringing out his cold iron dagger as he does so. Now between her and the door, he takes a quick swipe, jabbing at a very sensitive place! Immediately, he brings his daggers up in a defensive posture.

[sblock=OOC]Tumble to N11. Attack w/ +1 Dagger. Threaten a critical! Confirm: AC 18. Damage: 7 hp w/o critical, 11 hp with critical.

 Two Weapon Defence: AC 19[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2007)

*Round 3.*

[sblock=Miltiades's Private room]
The assassin, quite impressed with the priest's firmness, cast another spell. Miltiades, his body begins to stiffened shakes the terrible feeling with a short pray to his god.
Once Miltiades' summons completes he sends it off after his attacker. He then calls out an invocation to tap into divine positive energy to heal himself and rises to his feet.
In the corridor, behind the human springs into existence a silver owl, the owl swoops down with talons on its new prey, but the human ducks from the owl.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lenuran's Private room]
The wounded historian takes a few steps back away from his foe, out of range of her deadly sword, and then intones the arcane words of a spell that restore the vigor to his body. All the bleeding wounds close completely, leaving only blood stains on the gnome's cloths.
*"Nice Trick shorty"* the barkeep say and enter the room, she tries to finds a weak spot in the gnome defense but trip over a fallen box and swing wide.
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Common room Thandis/Ithiken]
*"You're not getting away!"* Yell the boy. He rolls acrobatically around the woman, bringing out his cold iron dagger as he does so. Now between her and the door, he takes a quick swipe, jabbing at a very sensitive place, the dagger sinks few millimeters from where her heart supposed to be. The woman breathes heavily but remains standing. *"I don't know why you are here, or who you are working for... but it ends right now!" * Ithiken aims and fires one more time at the woman, who takes another pair of missiles to the chest, the two bolts strike the woman, she falls back between the beds lifeless. The elf then begins making his way towards the door to leave the room.
*"What just happened?!?!"* Cries the wounded ugly Halfling, *Master Gundigoot.* he cries and runs outside from the door and down to the hall.
*"I heard cries for help."* The brute focus himself on something and then points to the private rooms section. *evil, over there.*
With that he goes out of the room.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Tumble to N11, Attack Assassin Chenashi 27 (No critical), dmg 7. 
Ithiken – Magic missile Assassin Chenashi dmg 10, move to O12.
Lenuran – 5' step to Q18, cast Cure Moderate Wounds. Heal 19 HP.
Assassin Maridosen – attack Lenuran 9.
Assassin Master Dunrat – Casting defensively, concentration [Success].
Guest 5 (Human merchant) – Open door, Dead.
Guest 6 (Human merchant) – Close door in panic.
Guest 1 – Unknown.
Miltiades – Will save [Success]. cure moderate wounds Heal 13 hp, stand
celestial Owl – Attack Master Dunrat 13.
Guest 3 (Questin Himmble the Ugly Halfling)- Move to the ground story..
Assassin Chenashi – Dead. 
Guest 6 (Body Guard)- Dead
Guest 2 (? - Human Brute)- move to Q13.
Assassin (Grune) – Dead.
Guest 7 (Body Guard)- Dead

Shield – 2 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock=Lenuran's Private Room]

Lenuran knew he was no match for the assassin, and had to hold her off until his friends could come to his aid. He switched to a defensive stance, hoping to ward the assassin's blade away from his body.

"Come now," squeaks Lenuran in his high toned voice. "Certainly we can come to some kind of accord here. Whatever they are paying you to kill, I'll double it! Just let me slink away, and you can tell them I'm dead."


*Total defense, +4 to AC. Diplomacy +14*



[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 9, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 6/4/2 : MM Charges 38*

"Don't worry!  I've got it!"   Ithiken flings open the door in the hallway, rushes forward ten feet, then stops short when he sees the barkeep directly in front of him on his right.  "Gah!!!"  He raises his wand and fires at the female.

(Move action to P15 / Cast _Magic Missile_ from wand at M at Q16)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

Miltiades again begins to chant a spell to summon another celestial defender, a giant fire beetle this time to harry his foe in this spellcasting duel. His screeching owl presses the attack with slashing talons.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2007)

Clutching his two daggers, the Kid moved quickly down the hall. Flattening himself against the wall, he opened the door to the private rooms, preparing to move in next.

OOC: Move to L15; Open door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2007)

*Round 4.*

Clutching his two daggers, the Kid moved quickly down the hall. Flattening himself against the wall, he opened the door to the private rooms, preparing to move in next. In the corridor where Miltiades's room stands a tall and imposing fellow with a dark beard., further in the corridor Thandis spots the barkeep, rapier in hand she ventures into Lenuran's room.
*"Don't worry! I've got it!" * Ithiken flings open the door in the hallway, rushes forward ten feet, then stops short when he sees the barkeep directly in front of him on his right. *"Gah!!!" * He raises his wand and fires at the female. The half elven female barkeep turns in surprise as the two force bolts strike her in the back.
Lenuran knew he was no match for the assassin, and had to hold her off until his friends could come to his aid. He switched to a defensive stance, hoping to ward the assassin's blade away from his body.
*"Come now," * squeaks Lenuran in his high toned voice. *"Certainly we can come to some kind of accord here. Whatever they are paying you to kill, I'll double it! Just let me slink away and you can tell them I'm dead."*
The woman, her eyes flick with wrath calls. *"Master take the wizard while I silence this gnome forever."* She swings her sword but Lenuran jumps to the side in time, saving himself from the rapier's sharp tip.
The now known master of the planned attack moves into Miltiades's room and casts a spell on the priest, but Rao's power of will fade the dark magic from his servant, Miltiades in return begins to chant a spell to summon another celestial defender, a giant fire beetle this time to harry his foe in this spellcasting duel. His screeching owl presses the attack with slashing talons but lack of space prevents him from hitting the human.
*"Let me through, let me through."* Says the big brute to Ithiken, his sword ready and high in the air, moves pass the wizard to the door.
*"I knew there is something about you woman."* He shouts to the barkeep and strikes the woman her shoulder blade, the surprised and now panicked barkeep turns in horror to her attacker and cries in pain. *"Master, help me!"*

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Move to L15; Open door
Ithiken – Move action to P15 / Cast Magic Missile, dmg 9.
Lenuran – 5' step to Q18, cast Cure Moderate Wounds. Heal 19 HP.
Assassin Maridosen – 5 ft. to Q17, attack Lenuran 9.
Assassin Master Dunrat – 5 ft. to N17, Casting defensively, concentration [Success].
Touch attack Miltiades 18.
Guest 6 (Human merchant) – behind closed door.
Miltiades – Will save [Success]. Summon monster I.
celestial Owl – Attack Master Dunrat 16.
Guest 3 (Questin Himmble the Ugly Halfling)- Moved to the ground story..
Assassin Chenashi – Dead. 
Guest 2 (? - Human Brute)- move to Q16, attack Maridosen 18, dmg 9.
Assassin (Grune) – Dead.

Shield – 1 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

*Lenuran*

"I gave you an out, wench!" says Lenuran as the woman cries out for her master. With a sad shake of his head, he thrusts his blade at her back and adds quietly, "You should have taken it."


*Attack +6 (flanking), damage 1d6+1/19-20*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2007)

"Take one alive!" the Kid calls. He dashes down the hall, attempting to to dodge past the doorframe, but does not manage, leaving himself open to attack. Once through, he jabs at 'the Master' with a dagger, hoping to weaken him enough for a non-lethal blow afterwards.

[sblock=OOC]Move to O16; Tumble: 12 fails, so D gets an AoO. Attack:[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Miltiades will grab his spear and charge turning the spell duel with the wizard into a more physical duel.

Attack +6 (+8 if flanking) spear 1d8+1 x3 RI 20'
hp 25/33


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 6/4/2 : MM Charges 37*

As his two missiles impact into the barkeep's back, Ithiken hears from behind him *"Let me through, let me through."* He turns his head slightly, then gets pushed backwards out of the way by the big brute with the heavy weapon.  "Uh... yeah.  Excuse me."

As Lenuran and the brute surround the barkeep and begin assaulting her physically, Ithiken steps up, sees the woman from behind the hulking frame of the brute, and thanks the gods above that his missiles auto-target.  "Two more for you, lady!" (Cast _Magic Missile_ from wand at M)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 12, 2007)

*Round 5.*

*"Take one alive!"* the Kid calls. He dashes down the hall, attempting to to dodge past the doorframe, but does not manage, leaving himself open to attack but the master is without weapon so he ignores Thandis's move . Once through, he jabs at 'the Master' with a dagger, hoping to weaken him enough for a non-lethal blow afterwards, the dagger fails to penetrate some invisible magical barrier.
As Lenuran and the brute surround the barkeep and begin assaulting her physically, Ithiken steps up, sees the woman from behind the hulking frame of the brute, and thanks the gods above that his missiles auto-target. *"Two more for you, lady!"*
*"I gave you an out, wench!"* says Lenuran as the woman cries out for her master. With a sad shake of his head, he thrusts his blade at her back and adds quietly, *"You should have taken it."* The blade cuts the barkeep in her arm.
The woman acts quickly, trying to reach the window on the far wall, she overrun the little figure and push him to the side, Lenuran in return tries to stab her once more but lose balance and falls on the bed.
Luckily for him, the big brute reacts quickly and lowers his weapon on the barkeep's back, almost tearing her spine out, the barkeep screams and jumps through the window, few seconds pass and a loud thud can be heard from the outside, she fell on the ground, her head, cracked like an egg hit a stone bench.
The master, panicked, move to the open gap in the wooden wall that was caused by the magical blast. Lack of weapon prevents Miltiades from attacking the master, but his owl flies into the room and scratch the man in the head. *Haaa!* The man screams as he hits the ground. (second story is about 11 ft. high from the ground).
Miltiades grabs his spear and looks out from the blasted wall and the ruined window, spotting the master between the flower beds, he send his spear all the way right into the man's side.
The owl, flies out of the room and down on its prey but the master rolls over to the other side.
Finishing his spell, Miltiades summons a Giant Fire Beetle, the giant insect appears on the ground next to the master and bites him viciously in the forearm.
*You are safe now!*
Say the Big brute to Lenuran as he peers out of the window at the dead barkeep and the wounded master.

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Move to O16; attack 13, AoO Master 8.
Ithiken – Cast Magic Missile, dmg 6.
Lenuran – Attack Maridosen 26 (No Critical), dmg 3. AoO 7.
Assassin Maridosen – Move + Jump, falling dmg 4.
Assassin Master Dunrat – Move + Jump, , falling dmg 6.
Guest 6 (Human merchant) – behind closed door.
Miltiades – Range Attack Master 20, 
celestial Owl – AoO Master Dunrat 22, dmg 1.
Celestial Fire beetle – Smite evil Master 21, dmg 11.
Guest 3 (Questin Himmble the Ugly Halfling)- Moved to the ground story..
Assassin Chenashi – Dead. 
Guest 2 (? - Human Brute)- AoO Maridosen 18.
Assassin (Grune) – Dead.

 [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Miltiades sends the owl and beetle both after the wounded master, the owl able to fly down without problem but the glowing fire beetle having to jump after its prey.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

Lenuran smiles up in gratitude at the hulking brute standing next to him. "Thank you, my friend. I do believe I owe you a drink. Or six."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Miltiades hesitates a moment then jumps down after the assassin himself. Landing with a grunt he will pick himself up to face the assassin.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 6/4/2 : MM Charges 36*

Ithiken hears the brouhaha in the other room, as well as mentions of the master in charge leaping from the building to the ground below.  The elf immediately rushes to the window in front of him and looks out over the garden, where the guy is down amongst the flowers... owl and beetle surrounding him to attack.

Ithiken raises his wand, pointing it at the man, and shouts above the hub-bub "Don't move!  You stay right there!  You take off, and you're going to get some missiles coming after you!  Just drop to your knees if you know what's good for you!"

(Ithiken is Readying his action.  He will fire his wand at the guy below if/when he gets up and tries to run away.)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2007)

The Kid moves to the window, and leaps out the window, tumbling as best he can to reduce the pain of the fall. If possible, he'll toss a dagger at the back of the fleeing assassin. "You can't escape!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 15, 2007)

*Round 6 – End of Battle.*

The Kid moves to the window, and leaps out the window, tumbling as best he can to reduce the pain of the fall. The kid lands on the ground with a perfect roll. *"You can't escape!" * he shouts and tosses his dagger but the dagger is to wide to the right.
Ithiken raises his wand, pointing it at the man, and shouts above the hub-bub *"Don't move! You stay right there! You take off, and you're going to get some missiles coming after you! Just drop to your knees if you know what's good for you!"*
The master leaps to his feet and attempts to flee but the Fire beetle tear his throat with a vicious bite, the man crawl for another meter and collapse.

******************************************************************

Lenuran smiles up in gratitude at the hulking brute standing next to him. "Thank you, my friend. I do believe I owe you a drink. Or six."
The red faced brute smiles a crude smile, he looks wild and obviously half sober, interestingly around his neck there is an holy symbol of Heironeous.
"You bet you owe me little one, first thing on the morning I want a beer and even now, let's go downstairs to see what's going on."

Moments pass, and the summoned creatures are disappear, shouts can be heard from the main hall and you can hear Elmo's voice high above the others.
"Now someone will tell me what's in the name of the nine hells is going on here"
Come up … Up. Call the ugly Halfling. 
You all meet on the stairs, half way up to the second story, Elmo is escorted with two militia men, terrified Vesta Gundigoot and her mother, Himmble the ugly Halfling lead the way, pointing to the common room
The brute turns to Elmo and the his two bodyguards and say.
"Assassins, Burglars, came to steel money I think. They killed the Velunian body guards.
There are two in there and two outside."
Elmo motions to one of the soldiers to leave.

For the meantime, The Kid is left alone in the Welcome Wench's back yard with the master's and barkeep's bodies. Two bodies are up in the common room with the rest of the guests.

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Tumble Success, Range Attack Master 16.
Ithiken – Ready Action.
Lenuran – Ready Action.
Assassin Master Dunrat – Stand, Dead
Miltiades – Nothing. 
celestial Owl – AoO Master Dunrat 13.
Celestial Fire beetle – AoO Master 21, dmg 9.
[/sblock]
[Sblock=OOC+XP]
Now that you are in the city you can leave several magical items in your rooms.
It's Freeday, thus the stores are closed, so no selling and Identifying magical items.
XP Updated in the RG, Congratulation – Miltiades/Thandis you are one level higher. Ithiken, 100 xp to go, Korbryn is 1102 short. 
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ithiken looks around all the rooms of the inn on this floor, sadness overtaking him from all the blood and death.  So many people cut down needlessly... most of them just innocent travellers.

"Unbelieveable..." Ithiken whispers to himself. "Just unbelievable."

He goes over to the villains now dead and begins searching their bodies... hoping to find some indication of what they were doing here and what they hoped to accomplish.  There had to be a method to all this madness.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Miltiades will call off his celestial servants and try to jump down and reach the dying assassin to stabilize him with a cure minor wounds spell so he can be interrogated later. He shouts to the Kid, "*Don't finish him! We want him alive to tell us who sent him.*"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2007)

The Kid rushes to the fallen master, checking to see if life is still ebbing from him. If so, he attempts to stabilize the soon to be prisoner. Then, which ruthless precision, his starts stripping them of anything that either of the assassins have of potential value or that they could be used against them---potions, weapons, that sort of thing. In the process, he searches for any notes of missives that may give clue to their true master. 

They would not get away with this. Even in death.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

With a nod, Lenuran accompanies the human brute downstairs to the taproom.


*We had better free Korbryn from his petrification pretty soon...I don't want to end up too far behind in experience!  *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 19, 2007)

*Massacre in the inn*

Checking the master, you find out that he is behind saving, the poor soul lost to much blood, his throat is open like a chest. Searching the so called master, you find a brooch, a ring, some kind of holy symbol (obex), his heavy crossbow lies a feet from him and he wears a masterwork breastplate but it will take too much time to strip it.
Checking the barkeep that lies with cracked skull 10 ft. from the master, you see the masterwork rapier, masterwork composite shortbow slang on her shoulder, 20 mw arrows, in a small pouch you find two feather tokens and the remains of 3 broken potions, the contents stains the ground and cloth of the dead half elf woman.

Back in the inn, Vesta is too terrified and in shock and do not respond to the brute's pleas for a quick bear.
Naaa … we'll drink it in the morning little one
He says to Lenuran and takes a seat in the corner, few others militia men enters the bar and goes up to the room.
Ithiken manages to check the short red haired woman before Elmo enters the common room, he finds her mw Morningstar, her small wooden shield, a gold necklace and a carved map case with 4 scrolls.
Take the bodies to the undertaker, wake up the Velunian merchant and everyone else in this place.
Elmo shouts can be heard all around the place as he guides his men to their duties.
Hey you
Elmo calls Ithiken.
Where is the Priest, your friend? What happened here?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hey you! Where is the Priest, your friend? What happened here?



Quickly pocketing the scroll case hopefully before eyes are upon him, Ithiken hears the voice and looks up as Elmo enters the room.  "Sir?" Ithiken responds.  "Um, as far as I can tell... the fellow who leaped to the ground outside was responsible for planning an attack on a few of the guards in the common room.  This woman here..." he points to the barkeep "seemed to be in on it."  The elf stands back up and walks over to the man.  "Lenuran went downstairs with the big fighter guy I think.  And Miltiades and The Kid leapt down to the outside to make sure the master assassin didn't get away.  Come on... let's see if they are still out there."  Ithiken then leads Elmo out of the common room across to the other side of the building, to show him the large opening to the garden below... where he expects the other two to still be on the ground amidst the flowers and bodies.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2007)

Lenuran can only shrug as the brute of a man decides to go back to bed instead of having a quick beer. The gnome grabs a seat at a nearby table, and sits and waits quietly as the situation at the Inn is investigated by the local constabulary.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

Seeing it is too late to save the assassin's life for questioning Miltiades will start considering how to proceed as he regathers his spear and inspects the obex holy symbol. When a guard or Elmo come to him, he will explain the attack, that he is a priest of Rao (if he is talking to someone other than Elmo), and that he will need access to the body the next day.

When he is back with his comrades Miltiades will ask about what else happened and was discovered. He will share about the assassin's mind magics and his holy symbol, as well as Miltiades' ability to cast a speak with dead spell that may grant him two questions to ask of the dead man's knowledge. 

Miltiades is considering 1 "who else in the village is a cultist?" and 2 "who  sent the assassins?" but is wondering if there might be a better second question.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 20, 2007)

She is not the barkeep, I'm not familiar with her.
Elmo replies to Ithiken, motions four militia men to grab the bodies of the woman, the dead armored guy and the two corpses of the body guards and follows the wizard to the blasted room.
Now this is the barkeep.
He points to the woman that lies dead 10 ft. from the master.
Hey, Miltiades.
Elmo waves.
I trust your word, tell me what happened, in the meantime, two militia men comes from behind the right wall of the inn to the back yard.
Nasty …
Says one of them and eyes the bodies.
What are you looking at? Take the dead bustards and put'em on a wagon.

Prior to the arrival of the militia men and Elmo calling from the second stroy Miltiades managed to cast the spell.
*"who else in the village is a cultist?"*
The corpse mouth bleeds and spits as she speak.
Vecra and Jaroo are the only one left now you cursed priest.

OOC-Ask Q2 now …


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

"*Who sent you?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 20, 2007)

The blood continues to flow from the open throat  as the corpse move her mouth to reply.
The Cleric lords of the temple of All-Consumption, they are reffered as the doom dreamers, they obey the one who controls everything, the All mighty, master of masters, the dark lord.
Then all is silece, few moments pass and you spot Ithiken and Elmo up in the second story, peering from your blasted room.

Hey, Miltiades.
Elmo waves.
I trust your word, tell me what happened
in the meantime, two militia men comes from behind the right wall of the inn to the back yard.
Nasty …
Says one of them and eyes the bodies.
What are you looking at? Take the dead bustards and put'em on a wagon.
shouts Elmo with anger.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

"*One moment, these may be able to tell me more in time*." Miltiades will take the ring and the brooch for later study, adding them to the obex. He will check the breastplate for any heraldry or cult symbols, then head back in with the Kid to talk with Elmo. "*Are you wounded Thandis? Does anybody else require healing*?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 20, 2007)

When Ithiken gets a moment to himself, he looks throll the scrollcase in hopes for something interesting.  If nothing else is required of the group, he hopes to find another room in the inn where he can grab some rest (since the common room is now a bloody mess.)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Lenuran continues to sit quietly in the taproom, still shaking a bit. While not a stranger to combat, the gnome was not at all used to being attacked by assassins in the middle of the night.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2007)

The Kid pockets the pouch and picks up the rapier for later selling. As the guard arrives, he leans against the wall, letting the priest lead the conversation.

When asked for healing, he nods. "I did get a couple scrapes."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=Ithiken's Spellcraft check]
Failed, you'll need Read magic for the scrolls.
[/sblock]
Studding the breastplate, Miltiades finds nothing remarkable on it so he pockets the amulet, the ring and the brooch for later inspection, Lenuran will probably find something if they are items of evil nature.
The militia men load the bodies on a cart that stands outside the main doors of the wench, when the winds settle down and after you spoke with Elmo and describe what happened, the captain decides to secure the place with a patrol until the morning.

As for sleeping arrangement, Vesta transfer all the guests, now few left after two bodyguards and one merchant dies, to the other section of the private room.

*Second Freeday, Coldeven. 14/3/600*

Morning comes. Drizzle pours down from the sky as to cry on the souls which died the last night, upon inspecting the obex, Lenuran understand it is some kind of holy symbol, an evil one. Upon arriving to the main hall, Lenuran invites the big brute to 3 mugs of morning ale, the mood is gloomy, even in the streets outside the atmosphere is a bit suspicious, whispering and rumors hand around, except for the children which continue to play like nothing really happened.

[sblock=ooc] I skipped the conversation part to fasten the game 
Learn new spells and do what ever you desire, remember it is freeday, so no commerce is available except maybe for Spugnoir, he will gladly do a favor for you if you need a potion or a scroll. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ithiken gets up in the morning and spends a few minutes casting Read Magic and checking out the scrolls in the case.

When he is finished, he gets together with the other three at breakfast and asks "Any word on what the cause of last night's... thing... was?  There had to be a reason."  He drinks a glass of milk and eats a piece of hardened bread.  "In any event... we need to head back to the moathouse and hope to fix Korbryn.  After that... we've got to do what our mage friend needed us to do, right?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

"Indeed," says Lenuran to Ithiken. "We should 'revive' Korbryn, finish our exploration of the moathouse, and then continue on to the ruins to investigate this hobgoblin menace."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

The Kid nods, but looks sullen. "But I trust this town less and less, no mater what our mission says." After a moment, he fishes something out of his pockets---the pair of feather tokens from the ill-fated assassin. "You recognized these?" He asks the elf.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Miltiades will use his remaining spells to heal those who need it (including himself).


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken gets up in the morning and spends a few minutes casting Read Magic and checking out the scrolls in the case.
> 
> When he is finished, he gets together with the other three at breakfast and asks "Any word on what the cause of last night's... thing... was?  There had to be a reason."  He drinks a glass of milk and eats a piece of hardened bread.  "In any event... we need to head back to the moathouse and hope to fix Korbryn.  After that... we've got to do what our mage friend needed us to do, right?"





"*I cast a divination that calls on the knowledge of the dead. Our assassins were sent by cleric lords of the temple of All Consumption. Vecra and Jaroo are known to the assassin as cultists in the village. The divination I used draws directly on the assassin's knowledge, it is what the assassin believed*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2007)

Ithiken unfolds the scrolls and place a clear prism on top of the words and reads.
Those are divine writing, scribed by the power of a god.
1 scroll of protection from elements (fire) and 3 of cure light wounds.

During the breakfast, Vesta and Ostler apologies multiple times in front of the guests, promising to compensate everyone.
Don't eat that!
Vesta cries as she sees Ithiken eats the hardened bread.
It is several days old, here take a fresh one, on the house, even the fruits are on the house today and the pies …
She puts some tasty honey rolls on the table and apple pie and departs.
Inspecting the feathers, they seem to be pulled from some exotic bird. These tokens are magical and are used commonly by students in universities of magical arts.
Ithiken recognize the pair of tokens as _Feather Token (bird)_

Despite Freeday, Up in the second story, the local stonemasons, Gister Noshim and his dwarf assistant Tragge Liftsilver are working on Miltiades's room with another local carpenter.

[sblock=ooc]I added "Assassins loot" in the RG, post #4 – magical items among them are unknown for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 24, 2007)

Miltiades is calm and reassuring to the inn staff and reassures them that he does not blame them for the night's events but does inquire about another room while his is being worked on. When with his comrades again he says "*Our first priority remains to recover our dwarven friend, then we can continue our investigations*." He will share his finds with Lenuran to ask if they hold any significance as tokens of the cult, and he will inquire about any knowledge he may hold regarding the Temple of All Consumption. Miltiades will also spend some time consulting his occult texts for references to the Temple of All Consumption.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Vesta said:
			
		

> Don't eat that! It is several days old, here take a fresh one, on the house, even the fruits are on the house today and the pies …



The elf sheepishly puts the rolls that was almost in his mouth, back down on the plate.  When it is exchanged for a fresh honey roll, he picks the new one up and bites into it.  The taste is exquisite, and he's glad he was told to wait.

After breakfast, Ithiken stands up and begins preparing to leave.  "We've got a road ahead of us, gentlemen.  We should probably get going."  He starts walking to leave, but then stops suddenly.  "Oh! Before I forget... here is a scroll of divine power.  Some healing magics and an abjuration against the elements.  Useless to me... but one of you might find it helpful.  Who would like it?"

After handing the scroll off, Ithiken leaves the inn and prepares his mount for the journey back to the moathouse.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2007)

"*The woman had a scroll of divine spells? Did she evidence any clerical power in the ambush*?" Miltiades will ask the inn hosts about the woman, what her name was and anybody who knew her well.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Lenuran is quite sure the assassin that attacked him was no cleric. "The woman who attacked me certainly did not display any divine or arcane skill...just expertise with the blade."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 26, 2007)

The one who jumped from Lenuran's room window was the Barkeep, she didn't seem to be skilled with divine, but her swashbuckling skills with rapier were quite amazing, Lenuran's body scars could be a good evidence for that.
The two which attacked Ithiken and the kid were a simple brute and a cleric although it is quite strange that no amulet or medallion was found in the woman's belonging.
The last one, was a magic user of some kind, he was the master.

Vesta or Ostler are not familiar with the short haired priestess, they never saw her before in the inn nor in town, but hey, this is a big town now.
Inquiring about the Temple of All consumption, Miltiades finds nothing, even Lenuran is not familiar with that name, could it be another unknown name of the original temple, the temple that is known as the Temple of Elemental evil ??


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Well," says Lenuran, finishing his breakfast and washing it down with another mug of heavy beer, "We should get on the road. Although Korbryn is not experiencing the passage of time in his current state, I'm sure he would appreciate somehaste in the matter of freeing him."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

Miltiades agrees "*We will want his axe with us before long I believe*."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ithiken is standing outside by his horse... everything packed up and ready for departure.

"Come on guys!  Time is wastin'!  Let's hit the road!"

He then climbs up into his saddle and starts walking towards the city gates.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 28, 2007)

*To the moathouse*

*Second Freeday, Coldeven. 14/3/600*

Despite the early call to sword in the dawn, you pack your stuff and ready to leave, Vesta again, apologies and give you a basket of fruits to the road.
You travel the known way to the moathouse, farms and fields give way to rocks, trees and foul smell of bogs. Mosquitoes and flies circle around your heads like children circle around bonfires, hours pass and the nature's sounds of twittering and far howls and barks changes to only buzzing and croaking of frogs.
Then you spot a smoke ahead, somewhere on the road, behind several hills, black smoke rises up and swirls in the high winds, 10 minutes pass and you spot a wagon on the road, the wagon is burnt out, only smoke rises up from it black charred remains, two human bodies, dressed with ocher robes lie on the road, a partially eaten horse lies on the red stained earth, another weird creature lies dead beside the burnt wagon, his body torn apart like a sausage. Pic of the creature 
you guess It's an half an hour from here to the Moathouse , and two hours before the sundown.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2007)

Lenuran gives a shiver as he sees the dead creatures, moving forward to examine them.

[sblock=Strahd]

Bardic Knowledge check to recognize the creatures?

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2007)

Miltiades joins the gnome in investigating the dead men. He will look over the creatuer to see if he remembers any references to anything similar in his texts or lore training, but his main interest is the men.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 1, 2007)

Ithiken looks around at the disaster area, and shakes his head.  "This is growing to be too big.  How many more people are going to get killed?"

He joins the others in examining the area.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

The Kid's eyes narrow at the ochre robes, and he spits to the side. Dismounting skirmish, he'll take a look around, examining the bodies and such to determine what killed these things. Specifically, he is looking for signs of electrical damage---that dragon is still out there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2007)

*The wagon*

Inspecting the creature Lenuran remembers he read about one in a public library in Greyhawk, this creature is called Grick. It's a worm like creature with a beak and octopus like tentacles jutting from his forehead. They are tend to live underground and don’t posses much threat to a skilled fighter but they are hard to hurt, due to their thick skin and magical nature.
To Miltiades's skilled eyes the creature's doesn't ring a bell, he never saw such an interesting creature. Turning the ocher robed humans he spot severe wounds, caused by sharp talon and sharp teeth, something tore the human's body and left them to die, every human carries a dagger, a small pouch with 5 gold coins and a black up sided triangle symbol, the symbol of the elemental evil you guess, same as those you found in the moathouse. who ever they were, the wagon on the road is pointed to where the moathouse supposed to be.
The kid's investigation reveals it's might be the dragon's attack, the burned wagon, the talon's wounds, could be … It's been two days since you defeated the dragon, enough time for a supreme wyrm to heal some of her wounds and seek revenge.
On the wagon itself you find remains of burned hay and few crates and kegs, on of the kegs lies on the road, the content is spilled, probably some cheap wine.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2007)

"*We could use the robes to try and infiltrate the Keep and possibly move among its denizens inside*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2007)

The robes are quite torn and a little scorched.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2007)

"My friends," says Lenuran, his eyes scanning the skies, "If the blue wyrm has returned, we had best make haste to restore Korbryn. His blade was prominent in helping us defeat the creature the first time around, and I should not like to encounter that beast again without him by our side."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 3, 2007)

"Right.  I agree." Ithiken says, then moves back to his horse ready to mount.  "At least to our advantage, we don't need to re-enter the moathouse itself even if the blue dragon has returned.  We can probably reach Korbryn the back way without even alerting it to our presence.  Let's get going!"


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2007)

The Kid nods, and prepares to lead everyone around to the other entrance.


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

Miltiades gets back on his mount to join the others, hoping to avoid the dragon's attentions as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2007)

Riding for another half an hour you finally reach the ruined keep, except for the howling wind of twilight time between the crumbling stones the area is oddly quite.
Whenever the blue dragon is around or not you spot nothing.
Following the squashed path of the reeds you left in the previous time, you find easily the flooded entrance of the small mound, crawling and knelling in the flooded tunnels you keep on and reach the corridors and rooms, the place is shadowy and the foul smell still hangs in the air, in the middle of the rooms, besides the nests and the turkey like creature stands a marvelous statue of a dwarf. His weapon, up in the air, ready to chop someone.

*Please note who carries the light
*Those who ride on horses, please note where you leave'm


----------



## stonegod (May 5, 2007)

Keeping to where he can see down the hall, daggers in hand, the Kid lets the mage go to work. 

OOC: The Kid needs his hands, so no light on him. He'll hide Skirmish near the entrance as best he can.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2007)

Having left his steed with the others up near the entrance to the secret staircase, Ithiken walks with the group into the tunnels.  With his hands free to cast and light hopefully coming from one of the others, he reaches the stone dwarf and looks it over.  "I've been reading this scroll over and over, practicing the sounds and the hand motions.  It's not going to be easy.  The vocal incantations involve some glottal stops that my throat isn't used to, while at the same time tracing some highly intricate patterns in the air.  I've never really tried working magic like this.  I hope it all works out."

He pats the dwarf on the shoulder.  "Sorry about this Korbryn, if I don't get it right."

He pulls out the arcane scroll from the case on his belt, spends a few more minutes reading the words and practicing the hand motions, then takes a deep breath.

"Okay.  Here goes nothing."

And Ithiken then begins.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2007)

Lenuran decides that aiding Ithiken is in the best interest of all, and begins orating an epic poem in an attempt to inspire his companion.



*Inspire Competence*


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2007)

Miltiades will follow the Kid's lead in dealing with the horses. His everburning torch, Rao's Illumination, will provide light for the group's explorations.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=checks]
Spellcraft check - Success
Korbryn's Fortitude check – Success
[/sblock]
Ithiken pulls out the magic scroll and begins to read, the words and patterns are difficult but he feels the strong magic within. Few seconds pass and tension is high.
Cracks begin to appear on the dwarf's statue, it seems that the poor dwarf is about to shatter to pieces, a hollow stone shell falls on the ground with a loud thud and beneath you see Korbryn flesh.
"Form up,"  shouts Korbryn, "let them come t' us!. The dwarf swings his greatsword, the sword cuts the air, the dwarfs blinks …

*you can continue from here Rhun


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

Korbryn pulls up, his sword held in mid-swing, as he looks around and blinks. He eyes the day old corpses of the dead cockatrices, and turns to regard his companions with a confused look upon his face. "What in the Nine Hells 'appened?"


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

The Kid shrugs. "You were a statue. The barmaid try to kill us. She's dead. You're not." He then looks back down the hall again.


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

"*The beasts turned you to stone. We finished them off but left to gather magic to restore you. As the Kid says though, we were ambushed by cult assassins at the inn last night before returning. The dragon has returned outside as well, though we avoided it on our way in. Our new elven friend was able to master the magics to restore you and here we are. Welcome back*."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2007)

As the stone falls away and the skin of their dwarven companion Korbryn comes into view, Ithiken shouts for joy.  "Yes!  Woo hoo!  It worked!"  He starts doing a little jig and the group looks on as he dances and sings to himself in celebration.  "Oh yeah!  Oh yeah!  Uh huh!  That's got it!  Oh yeah!  Uh huh!"

When he looks up and sees the others looking at him, he stops dancing and his face goes a bit red.  "Um... well.  Uh... Korbryn, it's good to uh... have you back."


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

The dwarf continues to look quite puzzled. He strokes his braided beard as he ponders for a moment. "Stone? What? Bah! Yer all crazy."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2007)

Ithiken says nothing to Korbryn, but rather just points to the pile of rock at the dwarf's feet... some of which still have the unmistakeable look of the dwarf.  He then grins once, still happy with himself for pulling the spell off.

"Well now that we're one big happy family again... what's next?  Finish exploring the tunnels here?  Or we going to go off to look for those mustard-colored priests that the guys back in town needed us to do?"


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Even after looking at the remnants of the stone at his feet, poor Korbryn is still confused. "Mustard priests? What?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 12, 2007)

Here is the map ...


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Even after looking at the remnants of the stone at his feet, poor Korbryn is still confused. "Mustard priests? What?"



"The ones in the ochre robes," the Kid says, still keeping a look down the hall. "Same bastards that where here last time the Temple was active, if our gnome is right. Some may still be here. So are we checking this place out first or what?"


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

Korbryn nods, and smacks his fist against his helmeted head to clear his mind. "Yes. Let us finish it!"


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

Miltiades holds up his everburning torch then, ready to continue on.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 14, 2007)

Ithiken falls into line in the fourth position.  "Ready when you guys are."  He then quickly casts a pair of spells as they prepare to continue, each one protecting him with force.  (Cast Shield and Mage Armor)


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2007)

The Kid moves up to the next room, taking stock of it before listening at the nearest door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2007)

You surround the wall and see the end of the big room, in this part of the room you spot smashed wooden beds – at least a dozen – lie haphazardly about this ruined chamber. A handaxe and the aged remains of the figure who wielded it, still clad in rusted half-plate armor, lie in the middle of the floor.
Lenuran searches thru the rubble but sighs and shrug
Nothing.
Opening the door, you enter to a room that was obviously lavish in its appointment. Now, its once-fine wall hangings, soft chairs, thick rugs, and plush couch are all in tatters. A wooden table, a single chair, and a bed make up the rest of the room's furnishings. Dust covered, moth eaten bed cloth lie in a heap next to the bed, whose mattress has been cut open and the stuffing scattered about. A skeleton clothed in tattered dark robes lies on the floor near the table.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 16, 2007)

Ithiken wrinkles his nose at the decrepit shape of the rooms down here, including the remains of the dead.  "Nothing.  Nothing at all.  Oh well.  What do you say... back into the water and go check out that other door?  Only thing left."


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2007)

Korbryn nods at Ithiken's words. "East it be, then," he says, his voice more gravelly than usual. Perhaps the petrificiation process has made the hardy dwarf more akin to stone than he had been before. He leads the way back into the dark waters in the corridor, his greatsword in hand, and pushes on through the eastern doorway.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2007)

The Kid holds up a dagger a moment. "Hold! This place is full of secrets. This wall is near the other we saw from the grate... there may be a connection." With that, he takes some time to search for secrets.

 OOC: Congrats, Rhun! 4k posts! And take 20 on a search in the large room for possible secret doors, mostly along the north wall.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2007)

You wait in silence as the Kid walks along the walls, trying to detect secret hatches or any hidden passageways.
It takes some time so you decide to rest in the big room, Lenuran pass the time with a tale of how Iuz invaded Horned Society , Furyondy and Shieldlands.
[sblock=Thandis Search]
Nothing.
[/sblock]
And that's all I know.
Lenuran ends his story.
Well, to the Door.
You gather your packs and head to the door, creepy bugs and other unidentified insects flee from your light and sink into the murky water.
With a slight push and a low grunt, Korbryn opens the wooden door, the water of the other side are leveled up quickly with the flood where you stand.
To the light of Miltiades's burning torch you spot a dead end, the flooded corridor end with a wall of solid stone.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2007)

"Okay... now if there's a place for a door to be hidden... THIS is it!  Nobody designs a corridor that ends like this with nothing to be found, and more especially put a door in place to close this corridor off.  I don't care how stupid an architect might be."  Ithiken looks at The Kid and thumbs down the corridor.  "Dollars to donuts you find something down there, Kid!"


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2007)

The Kid sighs at the elf, and moves forward to check to see if there is a secret door, daggers ready.

OOC: Take 20 again.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2007)

Korbryn moves forward to stand near The Kid, his sword held ready to defend his companion.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2007)

*The caverns*

Walking in the murky water and avoiding holes in the ground Korbryn and Thandis make their way to inspect the wall, the wall seems to be solid, but to Korbryn's eyes something is strange, the wall is somewhat new then the rest of the moss infested corridor's wall.
A low rumbling sound echoes in the corridor, a moment pass and the earth beneath the dwarf, the kid and the historian gnome departs.
It is not a pit trap but an uneven floor, to Miltiades's and Ithiken's eyes it seems the earth and floor were too weak due to the flood, all they need is a heavy dwarf, a gnome, a human and gallons of murky water to give up.
[sblock=Reflex saves]
All Failed
[/sblock]
Haaaa
Lenuran shouts, as the three falls down 5 ft. into a sweeping underground river, grabbing the cave's walls is impossible, the walls are too smooth and wet, and the three are swept for several seconds and tens of feet before dropping from a high underground waterfall (20 ft. high) and plunging into a pool.
Panic changes into awe as you swim quite easily to the rocky shores of the pool, a strong stream flow from the pool and disappear into small cracks in the opposite far wall, the caverns walls are covered with strange fungi which illuminate the area with purple-blue light. The light refracts and reflects from white quartz crystals in the walls. 
Fish and crabs flee from your presence into the deep of the pool, beside them there is nothing which might threaten your presence.
A tall cliff in the opposite wall continues into a dark narrow tunnel.
The way back up the waterfall and to where you stood seems to be impossible to accomplish.
Up in the corridor Miltiades and Ithiken sees a dark river 5 ft. down from where they stand, your three companions are no where to be seen, a faint sound of rumbling water can be heard, a waterfall maybe.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

Sputtering and muttering dwarven curses, Korbryn climbs from the water. He removes his helmet, pouring the water out onto the ground, and shakes his head vigorously, sending droplet of spray flying from the long braids of his hair and beard. "I was not needin' a bath," he says finally, his dwarven eyes sweeping the chamber for any signs of danger.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

*Miltiades, Inquisitor of Rao*

Miltiades looks down the hole to the waterfall. He remains calm and says to Ithiken "*Do you have any magic to help us come back up? Flight or levitation? My backpack is magical and can protect its contents from soaking, is there anything like scrolls you'd wish to put in there?"*


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2007)

The Kid sputters a moment, breathing heavily and clutching his daggers. The sight of the pool does not put him at ease---it points out how separated they are. Easier pickings for whatever is down here.

He resists the urge to scream and turns to the gnome. In a low whisper, for who knows what is down here, he says, "You gnomes can make those floating lights, right? You think you can beckon our fellows with them. Don't want to draw any more audible attention then we've already." The Kid's eyes warily scan the cave as he says this.

OOC: Spot check while he speaks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 19, 2007)

*Lenuran*

Good thinking
Reply the soaked gnome as he climbs the rocky shore and pour the water from his boots.
"Orot Ve Kol".  
He says in a weird language. _*Dancing lights + Ghost sound_
Up on the waterfall, several glowing spheres of light appears.

Thandis and Korbryn investigate the high ceiling caverns but finds nothing, the only other exit is up on the cliff.

Back in the corridor, something light the strong stream, you can spot what it is but the light comes out from somewhere, then a weird voice echoes in the stream's tunnel below.
Are you up there? Miltiades? Ithiken? It's me Lenuran, we are down here, in some sort of a cave, and we are unable to climb back.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 21, 2007)

"Huh.  Sounds like they're okay, eh?  Unfortunately, I do not have any flying or levitation except for my floating disks.  But that would keep a certain amount of weight above the water as needed."  Ithiken quickly looks around and tries to figure out how/where they went and what their possibilities are. 

OOC:  I'm having a hard time visualizing how/where the others went, since it doesn't say on the map what part of the tunnel fell away and in what direction the others were taken.

Is it down by the dead end past the door that the floor fell away?  Which direction does the new tunnel continue?  And is the corridor now empty of water since preumably it all drained down this new hole towards the waterfall?  Ithiken will send Yerrn into the tunnel to find the others (presuming the tunnel isn't flooded with water).


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2007)

"*Is your raven strong enough to carry a silk rope up from below? I believe Korbryn had some mountaineering equipment. If we sent down the raven with a note they could then give the rope to the bird*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2007)

There is a passage down here.
The voice adds.
Jump into the stream and meet us down here.

Ithiken's raven flies into the underground tunnel, above the streaming water, circles the cave and returns to his master.
Look a Raven.
Lenuran calls to Korbryn and Thandis.

We saw a raven but we can't hear you.
The low toned voice say, a second pass and Yerrn flies back to Ithiken.
[sblock=Elvish]
A human, a gnome and a dwarf are inspecting a big cave, all seems to be all right.
I saw a pool with crabs and a cliff.
[/sblock]


Updated map
The water drained past the hole, I draw the large gap in the floor (J43 to I45)
Beneath the big hole, you see the river, the hole is 5 ft. above B66-C66 squares on the map.
I placed an arrow to mark the direction of the stream.
The three fell from the Hole into the stream, the opposite wall Korbryn and Thandis checked prior to falling still stands, the big hole edges are approximately 30 centimeters from the hole and from the corridor's walls.
The now ruined corridor slope up a little bit, that is why there is still a lot of water back in the tunnel where you came from and near the door.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Is your raven strong enough to carry a silk rope up from below? I believe Korbryn had some mountaineering equipment. If we sent down the raven with a note they could then give the rope to the bird*."



Ithiken takes a second to think about this... and shrugs.  "I don't know actually... Yerrn and I have never tried that."  He turns to his raven that has landed back on his shoulder and asks him in elvish _"You think you're strong enough to pull on a silk rope, Yerrn?  We're thinking maybe sending you back down there and having them tie off or give you the end of a rope and have you fly back up here with it if possible.  You think you can do it?"_

Ithiken glances back down into the hole and the rushing water going past it down below.  He glances back at his familiar, then turns to Miltiades.  "I dunno if he'd be able to... the rope might be too heavy for him, especially if it gets wet and plus trying to get it back through the tunnel down there.  That's a big distance."

He looks back into the hole, thinks for a second, then mentions another idea.  "How about this?  Tell me what you think.  We send Yerrn back down there with a note and tell them I'll be appearing at the mouth of the waterfall and to get a rope ready.  I'll create a floating disk down in the hole right above the water, then climb down and get on top of it.  I'll ride the disk through the tunnel to the opening.  Can't go any further than that into the cavern itself, because the disk will disappear if it becomes more than 3 feet above the surface it's floating across.  When I get to the mouth, I can use my limited telekinetic power and hopefully be able to lift the end of the silk rope up to me.  Once I get it, I'll float back up here and we can tie the rope off... maybe to the doorknob or doorjam or something.  How does that sound?"

Assuming Miltiades is okay with the plan, Ithiken writes the note and send Yerrn back down with it.  When they are ready with a rope, he'll cast _Floating Disk_ in the tunnel right above the water, climb down onto the disk, and float with it to the waterfall mouth.  He'll then cast _Mage Hand_ and lift one end of the rope up to himself, then float back with it to the hole and climb back out.  He and Miltiades can then find some way to tie the rope off.

_Floating Disk_ can hold upwards of 400 pounds, lasts for 4 hours, and must remain at least within 3 feet of the surface it rides over.  _Mage Hand_ can lift up to 5 pounds at a distance of 35 feet.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2007)

While the others discuss their options, Korbryn moves toward the cliff wall containing the other exit. He examines the stone, trying to decide how hard it will be to climb up to the tunnel.


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2007)

Miltiades nods "*I believe evn the lighter weight silk ropes would be too much for a raven, twine would probably be possible but probably nothing much heavier. Your plan sounds good*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2007)

[sblock=Raven]
Tiny creature, Str:1, Lift-4 lb. Can't lift the rope.
[/sblock]

Korbryn steps to the cliff and takes a look
The cliff is crude and there are small niches carved by a long timed stream that can be hand and foot holds. Strangely, even some of the fungi can be used as holds, several big fungus are deeply rooted into the earth.
Someone light weighted and agile could climb easily enough and secure a rope for those who carries a lot.
From where you stand, the cliff is 12 ft. high, not as high as the water fall, but the tunnel seems to slope up and disappear into the darkness of the earth, with dwarven commonsense Korbryn thinks the tunnel must slopes towards another exit.

In the meantime, Yerrn flies into the cave again, circling around Lenuran, he drops a note and vanish back above the waterfall.
Ithiken is coming, any one got a rope?
Lenuran asks Thandis and Korbryn
Few seconds later, Ithiken appears above the waterfall, floating on a disk of light.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

The disk of force appears in the hole, right above the rushing water.  Ithiken turns to Miltiades and hands him his backpack.  "Gotta keep my things dry, right?" he says, smiling.  The elf takes a deep breath and sits on the edge of the hole, before sliding off and down onto the disk.  He has ridden his floating disks before, but it's always a shock to him when his feet land on pretty much nothing.  He drops to his hands and knees, looks down the tunnel to see how much headroom he has, then sprawls out across the disk.  "Well, here goes nothing!"

The spray from the water is great, and it's pretty soon that his robes are completely soaked.  He looks out ahead and through the droplets of surf that are flying all around him, there is light at the end of the tunnel.  He begins concentrating, and slowly the disk slides forward down the tunnel.

After a matter of a few seconds, the disk arrives right at the edge of the tunnel mouth.  Here, the spray is even worse as the water crashes against the rocks at the lip, and it's almost impossible to see through all the rushing water.  However, when he raises an arm to block much of the spray, he can see the three others twenty feet below.  Ithiken can't help but grin that they all appear to be all right.

"Hey guys!  Looks like you're all okay!" he shouts above the rushing water.  "You have a rope?!?  Bring it over this way and I'll try and lift an end of it up to me!"  As he waits for one of them to get a rope out, he quickly reviews the short verbal cue and the one simple hand gesture needed to cast his minor telekinetic spell.

_Heh heh... this one's child's play compared to the stone to flesh one._ Ithiken thinks to himself.


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

The Kid pulls out some rope, and tosses it up to the elf. "I think Korbyn found a route to explore. Upstairs is a dead end."


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

Miltiades looks around for a place to tie off the rope, expecting the elf's plan to work.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

Korbryn turns back to his companions. "We should go this way," says the dwarf, pointing to the tunnel some seven feet above his head.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2007)

*Lenuran*

Lenuran looks at his companions and then calls to Ithiken
This waterfall and stream are intimidating if i compare it to the tunnel up the cliff.
two coming down is more easy then three coming up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

"Right-o!  We're on our way!"

Having grabbed the rope when The Kid tossed it up to him, he immediately spins around on the disk and it glides silently back up the underground stream.  When he reaches the opening, he shouts to Miltiades and then hands him up the end of rope.

"Lenuran says there is a continuation of the tunnels where they are.  We should go down and join them.  But if you're tying off the rope, we can at least give ourselves a way back up as we need."

As soon as the rope gets tied off, Ithiken offers Miltiades a bit of space on the floating disk so he doesn't have to slide underwater through the tunnel.  Once the two of them reach the tunnel mouth, they both can jump off the disk straight into the pool below.  Someone can then take the other end of the rope and pull it to the side of the cavern so they can regrab it when they come back.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2007)

Miltiades ties the 50 ft. rope to both the door for safety, the rope end reaches to the beginning of the waterfall, you decide to secure it to an ogre's fist size fungi that jut from the rocks 3 ft. above the waterfall, on the tunnel's rocky wall.

From there, jumping to the pool is not for the light hearted, luckily, you are heroes and braves. You jump into the pool to the cheers of your three companions, several seconds pass and you climb soaked and wet to the rocky shore.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 25, 2007)

As Ithiken crawls up on the rocky shore of the small cavern lake, his face is one of disgust.  "Ugh!  I hate getting wet!  It's going to take forever for us to dry out."   As he begins stepping, he can hear the squish-squish of water in his boots, and he sighs heavily.  He sits down and starts pulling them off, hoping to empty them of water and squeeze dry his stocking.

"So what's the direction we're going in?  We all set to continue?  I'll be ready to keep on in just a few moments."


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2007)

While the others work on making their way down, Korbryn has begun working on making his way up the wall to the corridor above. Although not a hard climb, the dwarf has to put considerable effort into it due to the weight of his arms and armor.


*Climb +1 (2 ranks + 4 str -5 acp)*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2007)

The heavy armored dwarf fails to climb. When he tries to lift himself up he roots out the fungi and crumbles the stone. A rope from the top will be the way for this sturdy dwarf.


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

With 50 feet of his rope used on one end, the Kid volunteers the other 50 for this climb. If no one else can make it, he will attempt the climb himself.

OOC: Climb +2


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2007)

Thandis ties a rope to his waist and climbs, the first 5 ft. are easy, the higher portion of the cliff is not, the kid was very near to loose his hold but finally he managed to make all the way up. Tying the rope around a low stalagmite, he lowers the rope to the others. 
Lenuran climbs first, followed by Miltiades, Ithiken and Korbryn.
From up the cliff you can see the entire cave, the scene is amazing, behind you, a dark narrow tunnel (3 to 4 ft. wide) slopes up into the unknown.

[sblock=Defcon] Please state in your character sheet the rest of your skills like the others did, I didn’t see Climb and others. Thanks [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2007)

The Kid looks into the tight squeeze. "Don't like it. Don't like at all. Prolly better if someone more appropriately sized goes first, but I doubt you want to volunteer." He looks to Lenuran and sighs. "Will you have enough room?" he asks the dwarf.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 30, 2007)

As he turns back to watch the rushing water plummet from the high mouth of the waterfall down into the dark pool, then continue to drain out through the other small hole in the wall, the elf whistles once in admiration.  "I'll say one thing for this..." and he stretches his arm out to point to the cavern and **THWAP** accidentally slaps Lenuran in the face with the soggy draped sleeve of his robe.  "Oops!  Heh heh... sorry about that, Lenuran."  He smiles sheepishly at his mistake.  "Um, as I was saying, this is the kind of view you never really get while stuck in a lab.  Despite all the hardships thus far... this is the kind of thing that makes me glad Master Bigby sent me on this adventure.  To see beauties like this!"


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

Korbryn casts one last look at the spectacular view behind them, and then begins down the narrow passage, his plate armor scratching against the ston here and there as he proceeds.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2007)

Korbryn begin to stride along the dark narrow tunnel, scratching his plate along the sandstone walls, over here the fungi don't grow, and the muck smell of water and fungi changes into a stink of death.
The passage is rough, as if borrowed from the earth and the walls seem to close in, making the narrow tunnel seem even narrower. Bits of earth fall from the ceiling and walls as you pass by them.

Then a split, the tunnel splits to the right and left, further down to the right the tunnel splits again. To the left the tunnel curves and disappears


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2007)

"Hmm... decisions, decisions... which way to go?  If you want, I'll send Yerrn flying down the left corridor to get a view of what's down there."   Ithiken says to the group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Hmm... decisions, decisions... which way to go?  If you want, I'll send Yerrn flying down the left corridor to get a view of what's down there."   Ithiken says to the group.




The raven squeaks loudly.
[sblock=Ithiken] Master, It is dark, I don't want to fly into the tunnel's walls. 
replies the raven to your idea [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 3, 2007)

The Kid shrugged. "Any direction is good for me. Pick one, Korbyn."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

Korbryn shrugs and heads to the left, not really caring which direction the group proceeds in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2007)

The dark tunnels splits even more, all the passages smell and seem to be the same.
It is an underground maze
Remarks the historian and chuckles.
I wonder what lies in the middle


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2007)

The Kid sighs. "Ugh. A maze." He reaches into his pack, withdrawing some chalk. "Unless anyone has a better idea, there is only one way to beat a maze i know of---and that's being methodical."

OOC: The Kid suggests doing a left-turn first sort  of thing, marking turns and such with his chalk to avoid getting lost, etc. Any naysayers?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

Korbryn nods at The Kid's suggestion, and continues on, always staying to the left when a new passage presents itself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2007)

"Yup... left turns work for me." Ithiken says.  "And you..." he turns to his raven... "Scared of a little darkness!  Shame on you, Yerrn... where's your adventuring spirit?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2007)

_10 min. pass_
Maybe we should try right left right left law
The gnome suggest as you arrive to where you wrote the first sign.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

Korbryn continues on, switching to Lenuran's right then left strategy to guide them through the labyrinth.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

Miltiades holds his everburning torch so that all may see in the maze as the party methodically explores the caverns using the chalk marks to not get lost.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2007)

As they hit the dead end and then have to make their way back, the elf sighs.  "Looks like it's gonna be a long night."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2007)

Now following the left, right, left law and after several seconds in the dark stinking tunnels you arrive to a inn's hall sized cave, the light from Miltiades's torch reveals a hideous place. This cave seems cut at strange angles, creating disturbing shadows and weird , seemingly impossible bends and curves. The stone is a cloudy purple color. Rising from the floor to ceiling is a tall, four sided column, natural but extensively carved so that each sided sports a different graven image. Before the column is an altar made of dull, porous, slightly corroded black rock, sitting atop a 1-foot high platform of a black stone speckled and streaked with violet. The room is cold – a soul-numbing chill that grips one's very heart, as well as one's sanity. It is a fact, rather than a mere judgment, that this is an evil place.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

"Ye can feel the evil o' this place sure enough." Korbryn's voice is even lower than usual as he speaks, holding his greatsword ready as if he expects to be attacked at any time. "Quickly look the place o'er, and let us continue on."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Miltiades inspects the column and the altar, particularly the four graven images, checking to see if they match up with the symbols recovered previously or anything from his books on evil cults.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 6, 2007)

"What in the hells is that?!?"  Ithiken says, looking at the four images.  "Somebody spent time actually CARVING these things?  Ugh.  They need to find better hobbies."

The elf helps out on the search of the room to see if anything further of note can be found before they continue trudging on.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Korbryn pokes at the carvings with the tip of his heavy sword. "This place be grating on me nerves! I like it not."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

"*These are things that should not be. I wonder if positive energy would dispel some of the Evil here. Hmm, four faces, four elements. Korbryn, do you have a hammer?*"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

"Ach, o' course lad! I would not be much o' a dwarf if I 'ad not a 'ammer!" With those words and a solemn nod, Korbryn pulls the warhammer from his belt and holds it our to Miltiades.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 8, 2007)

*Four sided Column + Altar*

The first side is jet black and depicts a tall, muscular man in full plate armor with unfamiliar flanges and fluting. He wears a cape and holds a wavy-bladed sword. The second side is dark green, carved into a man swathed in a flowing robe with long sleeves and a high collar, covering the face is a lilac-colored stone mask like the one you found in the dragon's treasure. The third side is deep blood red and depicts a man in high boots, a doublet, and gauntlets of twisting design. A hood drawn tight around the face covers his head. The fourth side is a statue of a man colored deep indigo. The figure is clothed in a many pleated robe with a sash covered in strange sigils, his head is cowled and he cradles a scepter in his folded arms.
[sblock=Korbryn]
On the second side, Korbryn's dwarven eyes spots a narrow slit along the lower part of the robes, it could be a secret compartment of some kind.
[/sblock]

A weird feeling pass through your spine as you turn your head from the four sided column to the altar


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2007)

The Kid looks uncomfortable in the room, and stays away from the column and the altar. "Uh... you need me to search anything?" he says unforcefully.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Korbryn uses his greatsword to point toward a spot on the second figures' robes, what appears to be a split or niche in the flowing stone robes. "Kid...here..." the dwarf says.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2007)

Miltiades nods and takes the hammer. "*Thank you. I knew I could count on you Korbryn. Hmm, the altar seems somehow more disturbing than the column, even with the confirmation of the mask carving that the pillar is connected to the cultists. Sacrifices for a fell power, no doubt. Before I start trying to deface them, let's see if there is magic present here*." Miltiades casts a minor divinatory spell.

detect magic.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2007)

Gingerly, the Kid begins searching the statues, starting from Korbyn's indicated spot. 

OOC: Search for secret compartments/switches first; then traps. Assuming no one is in a rush, take 20; otherwise, take 10.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 9, 2007)

Miltiades's Divine magic reveals a strong aura, evil natured flowing from the black altar. The specific school is undeterminable because there are too much schools of magic in this altar.

Searching the four sided column where Korbryn just pointed, Thandis finds the narrow slit and the secret button, inside a secret compartment you find a skin-covered black drum.
Blessed Glittergold, it's a human skin, blasphemy! 
The gnome calls

Searching around the column, Thandis find that every one of the remaining three sides have secret compartments as well, in the first one you find a small bead. Miltiades finds the bead to be magical (Moderate evocation).
In the third side, the secret compartment holds a set of silver chimes. In the fourth side's compartment you find a bronze brazier and three chunks of incense.

Could be ceremony tools … but to whom? The elder elemental eye?
The Historian gnome goes back and forth, trying to remember something


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2007)

"Phaw!" The Kid spits, seeing the 'relics.' "Prolly one for each of those tainted elements. Earth, fire, whatever. Doesn't feel good to me."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2007)

"Hmm... very odd.  Mind if I look at the four objects?  They obviously have some purpose."  Ithiken wanders over and collects the four items and studies them a bit.  (Spellcraft +7 to determine if they have some part in magical usage)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2007)

Korbryn stands nearby, with his blade still held ready. As Ithiken investigates the items, the dwarf's eyes dart back and forth, flicking from shadow to shadow.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

"*The altar has strong evil magic. The pillar does not have any though the bead you recovered has some moderate magical power. I am going to try to counteract the mystical evil of the altar with holy energy*." Miltiades raises his holy symbol and channels positive energy through it into the altar.

Expend a turning attempt.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2007)

Inspecting the presumably relics, Ithiken finds nothing that can be arcane usage for the drum, the chimes or the incense and the brazier, what ever they might be, it is defiantly not arcane but divine natured.

Standing near by and watching nervously the surrounding, Korbryn spots the flickering light of the ever burning torch that creates shadows all around the evil natured place. Although spooky, Korbryn can breathe out in relief. No one is there.

Raising the holy symbol of the peacekeeper, Miltiades prays for his god to banish the darkness from this place, the holy symbol feels tiny and pale even when compared to the utterly black altar, one thing can be understood by the priest. Evil and chaos are the ultimate rulers of this cave. [No Effect]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

"*It is too powerful an evil for my magic to disrupt directly. Some evil magics may be destroyed by the destruction of their physical structure, however I do not believe I can break such a large slab of stone. Perhaps if we had adamant tools and returned here, but not with steel alone. Let us move off for now though and be content that we have taken away the ceremonial accouterments of whatever rituals were performed here*."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2007)

Taking his hammer back from his companion, Korbryn turns to lead the way out of the altar chamber. "Let us continue on, and see what other evil lurks 'ere."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

Miltiades again takes up his everburning torch to provide the party with illumination in this dark underground lair of evil.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

The Kid follows, welcome to away from this place.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2007)

"Well... this place just keeps getting better and better!" Ithiken remarks, following the others out of the cavern.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

"Don' worry, me friend," says Korbryn to Ithiken, "Fer we shall find the root o' this evil, and crush it!" With a nod, the dwarf leads the way onward.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2007)

*Into the moathouse again*

Putting the relics in a sack, Lenuran pleas for Korbryn to drag the items for him, the sacred evil natured artifacts shall get special attention once you return to Hommlet.
Following left right left, the tunnels finally widen up to a cave, bits of earth and bones lies on the ground, up front the cave walls change into sand stone walls, it seems you found a way into the moathouse dungeon


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2007)

The Kid holds up his hands. In a low voice, he whispers, "If some keeps a light back here, I can scout a head in the shadows." Assuming no objections, the Kid will keep to the shadows and scout ahead as quietly as possible.

OOC: Move Silent/Hide in Shadows.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2007)

Korbryn doesn't like the idea of Thandis wandering off alone, but that was what scouting was all about, he supposed. He waits patiently while his companion investigates ahead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2007)

*The Crypt*

The scouting missions in the fields of Northern Furyondy is far better then in a cave, 
The kid's weapon mistakenly collides with the cave's wall, crushing down several stones and bits of earth with a loud thud.
Dismal and cold, this dusty, cobweb-filled chamber has all the trappings of a crypt. Sarcophagi are stored in dark shadow filled alcoves along the walls.
To the flickering light of the ever burning torch, Thandis spots shadowy figures in the dark, their white dead, pupil less eyes stare at you with hatred as they begin to rush towards you.

*Post Inits and first round actions. Until Thandis warn the others they are unaware of the dead creatures.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2007)

The Kid spits, and hollers, "Oy! Undead up here!" With that, he tosses a dagger at the shadowy form some feet ahead of him, then tumbles backwards as he draws another dagger, hoping to lure them into the bottleneck.

OOC: Init: 16. Throw at AG36. Not sure on the miss chance due to darkness, but the roll is 16, 3 dmg. He will then move back to the rest of the party as much as he can, drawing his dagger. That raises his AC to 20.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

Hearing the cry from ahead, the dwarf immediately readies for battle. "Fall back, Thandis!" calls Korbryn.


*
Initiative 5
Ready action to strike the first ghoul to come within range.
(1 pt. power attack) Attack +9, damage 2d6+11 (19-20)
*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2007)

Sir Miltiades will rush forward with his holy symbol of Rao held forth before him. Invoking eldritch power of the positive material plane the priest attempts to turn the undead.

Init 9 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1109153 move forward and use a turn attempt.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ithiken hears The Kid's voice ring out, and before anyone can even recognize what is happening, let alone start moving... the elf has already pulled a wand out from its forearm sheath.  (Initiative 28)

"Argentus armatura!" he shouts, and casts a spell on himself for protection.  (Cast Mage Armor on self)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2007)

*Round 1 – End of Combat*

Ithiken sharp eyes can see twice the range a normal human can see, he spots the movement behind Thandis. *"Argentus armatura!" * he shouts, and casts a spell on himself for protection.
Shouting a warning to his friends, Thandis is astonished by the quick movement of the dead, the white eyes of the dead corpse stare at him with hatred. *"Bite him"* says one in a gravely voice. The ghouls obey but Thandis deflects all their attempts.
The Kid spits, and hollers, *"Oy! Undead up here!" * With that, he tumbles backwards as he draws dagger, hoping to lure them into the bottleneck. Then he tosses a dagger at the corpse ahead of him. Despite the shadow and the darkness, the blade sinks deep into the dead walking corpse.
Miltiades will rush forward with his holy symbol of Rao held forth before him. Invoking eldritch power of the positive material plane the priest attempts to turn the undead. Positive energy spread from the symbol and away, upon seeing the powerfull might of the peacekeeper, the four ghouls rot in place, leaving an empty boney shell, destroying the evil completely.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Mage armor.
Ghoul 1 – move to AH45, bite 10	
Ghoul 2 – charge to AG44, bite 14
Ghoul 3 – move to AH43, bite 5
Ghoul 4 – move to AF43.
Thandis the Kid – Tumble Success, move to AG52, Range attack #2 16, dmg 3.
Lenuran – Ready Action.
Miltiades – move to AG47, Turn Undead 15, 19 HD, destroy all. 
Korbryn – nothing
Unknown threat – Unknown action.
[/sblock]
100 XP to Thandis and Miltiades / 120 xp to Korbryn and Ithiken.
Ithiken reached level 5, congrads.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

Korbryn raises an eye at Miltiades handiwork, nodding his appreciation at the priest of Rao's power. THe dwarf then pushes past his companions, on guard for any further signs of danger.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 21, 2007)

As the four ghouls crumble into goo... Ithiken is left standing there with wand in hand.  He glances around, thinking that something else probably should be occuring... and when nothing happens his voice rises in pitch with a question.  "That's IT?!?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2007)

Miltiades nods and answers the brash elven sorcerer. "*Thankfully so for these minions of evil*." the priest keeps his symbol out and scans around the room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2007)

A moment pass and a butchered corpse, dressed with torn cloth rush from around the far corner, her eyes blink with hate and her mouth's fangs drip with some kind of strangely mucked yellow ooze. She pauses for a second and howls in a low voice.
Sinners of the dark god, I must obey and destroy.
Dirty fingernails sprang forward to strangle living throats.

ooc: Post first round actions, I'm using the same inits from the previous battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2007)

Korbryn moves to engage the corpse and protect his companions, bringing his greatsword to bear in powerful, sweeping cuts.

*
AC21, HP42/42
Charge if necessary to reach the opponent and still attack
(1 pt. power attack) Attack +9, damage 2d6+11 (19-20)
*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

Miltiades will move to engage the undead with his spear in support of the dwurfolk warrior.


+4 with spear, moving to flank if possible.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/6/5 : MM Charges 36*

Ithiken pulls out his wand of magic missiles and fires it at the shambling corpse.  (Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2007)

"Cursed undead!" The Kid cries, knowing his dagger work is less effective. He stands his ground, drawing and throwing another dagger.

OOC: Assuming a non-point blank shot, the roll is AC 16, 3 hp. If the creature hasn't moved yet, its an AC 10 to hit due to range, so it most likely misses.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2007)

*The decaying corpse*

Round 1 
Ithiken pulls out his wand of magic missiles and fires it at the shambling corpse.
*"Cursed undead!"* The Kid cries, knowing his dagger work is less effective. He stands his ground, drawing and throwing another dagger. The dagger falls short.
Lenuran pulls his musical instrument and play a claming tones, the tones inflicts a peaceful calmness upon your souls.
Miltiades move to engage the undead with his spear in support of the dwurfolk warrior. When Miltiades approach too close to the corpse, a foul, sickening smell flows the priest, the stench of decay and rot is above all, but the priest's mission to oppose all evil is above the stench and Miltiades continue with his assault, but the creature moves away and ducks the spear.
Korbryn moves to engage the corpse and protect his companions, ignoring the foul stench like it was never exist, the dwarf brings his greatsword in powerful, sweeping cuts. By mistake his sword strikes the sarcophagi to his left, sending stone debris to the floor.
The corpse unleash her dirty nails and oozing fangs on Miltiades, but the priest thanks his armor and spear and deflects the creature. 

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Cast Magic Missile, 4 dmg.
Thandis the Kid – Range attack 10.
Lenuran – Inspire courge.
Miltiades – move to AB43, Fort save 27, Melee attack 14. 
Korbryn – move to AB42, Fort save 28, Melee attack 12.
Decaying smelly corpse – Full attack Miltiades, Bite 14, claw 13, claw 15.

Active spells:
Ithiken – Mage armor.
Lenuran - Inspire Courge.
[/sblock]

ooc: don't forget to add Lenuran's inspire bonus.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Korbryn grimaces at is ill-placed swing, and refocuses on the foe. He slashes again, bringing his blade overhead in a powerful downward cut.


*
AC21, HP42/42
Charge if necessary to reach the opponent and still attack
(2 pt. power attack) Attack +9, damage 2d6+13 (19-20) - included inspire bonus
*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2007)

The Kid glowers, and sprints forward, acrobatically moving around the dwarf has he closes in. Two daggers in hand, he keeps one up as a shield, but the stench overpowers him before he can act. He potential strike misses.

OOC: Move to AA42, tumbling the last square to avoid AoO (Tumble: 19). AC currently 20 from skirmish and TWD. Attack with +1 dagger: AC 11 misses. Fortitude save: 9


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

Miltiades once more draws forth his holy symbol and channels positive energy into thisundead foe.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 27, 2007)

*HP 15/15 : AC 18 : Spells 6/6/5 : MM Charges 35*

As he already has the wand out, he aims it and fires it a second time.  "Miscellus!" (Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2007)

*End Of Battle*

As he already has the wand out, he aims it and fires it a second time. *"Miscellus!"*
The two force bolts once again strike true, sending waves through the creature's body. The Kid glowers, and sprints forward, acrobatically moving around the dwarf has he closes in. Two daggers in hand, he keeps one up as a shield, but the stench overpowers him before he can act. His potential strike misses.
Miltiades once more draws forth his holy symbol and channels positive energy into this undead foe. The creature look with contempt at your symbol and howls *"Your puny god cannot over power the true master of this place, the darklor.."*
Korbryn grimaces at is ill-placed swing, and refocuses on the foe. He slashes again, bringing his blade overhead in a powerful downward cut, the swing decapitates the head of the corpse before she finish her word. The corpse falls to her knees and facedown, silenced for good.

The sickening smell fades away after a minute and Thandis can breath again normally.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Cast Magic Missile, 10 dmg.
Thandis the Kid – Move to AC43, fort save 9 (Sickened), Tumble 17 [Success], Attack 9.
Lenuran – Inspire courge.
Miltiades – Turn Attempt 6. 
Korbryn –Melee attack 20. dmg 21.
Decaying smelly corpse – Destroyed.

Active spells & Effects:
Ithiken – Mage armor.
Lenuran – Inspire Courge.
Thandis – Sickened 8 rounds.
[sblock=Sickened] The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Korbryn spits upon the decapitated corpse. "This time, try t' stay dead," he grumbles in his low, gravelly voice.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

Miltiades puts away his holy symbol. "*That last one was a more powerful variety. Breathe through your mouth Thandis, it will pass now that Korbryn has decapitated her.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2007)

*Lenuran*

This room is sickening and the sarcophagi are giving me the creep.
What shall we do now?
Lenuran asks


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

"We should search this chamber, an' then move on," answers Korbryn to his companion's question.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2007)

The Kid finally regains his stomach, wipes his mouth, and with a sour grin agrees to search the sarcophogi and the rest of the room. He takes his time doing so.

OOC: Take 20 on the search, check'n for traps all the while.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2007)

Searching the rooms takes a lot of time, so Lenuran and Ithiken volunteer to help while Miltiades and Korbryn guards the southern and eastern passages.

The crypts are mostly empty, here and their you find the remains of bones and torn pieces of old cloths, in the north crypt Thandis finds a secret plate, when he slides it to the side, it opens into a dark tunnel, 3 feet high and wide.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ithiken looks over The Kid's shoulder and down the three foot secret corridor.  "Sheesh.  Secret tunnel behind a crypt?  The builders of this place were expecting the dead guy to need to make a quick escape or something?"

He turns back to the others.  "Well... we gonna climb in and crawl down?  I think we should, just from an architectural curiosity stand-point."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2007)

*Korbryn*

"It be tight quarters; not good should we 'ave to fight."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2007)

The Kid borrows a light source and peers into the darkness. "Lets see what I can see first."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 9, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken looks over The Kid's shoulder and down the three foot secret corridor.  "Sheesh.  Secret tunnel behind a crypt?  The builders of this place were expecting the dead guy to need to make a quick escape or something?"
> 
> [/COLOR]




"*The dead do not rest easy here, though hopefully we have dispatched the last of this crypt's inhabitants.*"

Miltiades heads over with his torch to illuminate the way for the Kid.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 10, 2007)

*The secret passage.*

Thandis crawls in the cramped tunnel, the tunnel leads to a circular shaft where he can stand, the shaft continues up some 30ft. high, iron rungs set into the stonework for easy climbing.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

"Up ye go, Kid," says Korbryn.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2007)

Quietly and carefully, the Kid makes his way up. He takes moment at the top to listen for any signs of life at the top, assuming a wall, door or grate. If none, he tries to open it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ithiken looks into the tunnel, where he sees The Kid's feet rise up into the shaft above and then disappear.  He shakes his head and rubs the feathers of Yerrn.  "Glad it's not me in there."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2007)

From inside the shaft Thanis spot the lines of a door, a single push opens the door.
And then he realizes that he just climbed a hollow column. The column is the one you saw in the torture room you were with the party yesterday.
It is the secret door you so desired to find when the path to the lower dungeon was blocked with the iron portcullis gate.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2007)

The Kid makes his way back down the shaft, grumbling all the way. "Found the way back to the main complex. Apparently I missed it." With a sullen look only a teenager can pull off, he sulks off to a corner. "Shall we look at the rest of this place?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ithiken shrugs then nods.  "Might as well.  There's probably a few more dead people around here we need to stop from walking around."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2007)

Korbryn nods, and leads the way back to the crypt.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2007)

Upon arriving to the T split you spot a far wooden door and another opening to the right in the northern corridor. the southern corridor occupies a set of stairs, the stairs goes down into the darkness, from which a foul stench arises.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

"Why does evil always smell so foul?" asks Korbryn quietly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Glancing in both directions, the elf points north at the door and the side hallway.  "I always find it more useful to clear a level completely before going up or down.  This way we know we've found everything we need.  I say let's take the open passage first, then go back to the door, then head down stairs last.  That's my vote at least."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2007)

"*Being thorough in our explorations is wise. We don't wish to discover all traces of the cult here. To the North then*." Miltiades will again hold the everburning torch so that the Kid can have his hands free for daggers as he leads.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

Korbryn turns north and again moves out in front of the rest of the company, where his dwarven sight can prove the most value. Reaching the open passage, he peers intently into the dark for several moments and then heads in that direction.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2007)

The follows towards the distant door. Upon reaching it, he moves over to listen at it and search for traps.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2007)

Peering down the corridor, Korbryn spots a dead end.
To Thandis's ears all is quite behind the wooden door, then he kneels and examine the door, it is a simple wooden door.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2007)

As Korbryn returns from the dead-end corridor, the elf shrugs.  "So much for that.  I guess that leaves us with the door.  You wanna go through it, Kid?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

Miltiades waits, everburning torch in one hand, spear in the other.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

*Korbryn Riveshield*

"Bah, I'll go," the dwarf growls. "Could be a line o' gnoll bowmen 'hind that door, and they'd turn The Kid into a pincushion. Me armor will protect me better." Gripping his greatsword in both hands, Korbryn prepares to charge through the door, as soon as his companions are in place.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2007)

Six wooden beds with straw mattresses are arranged haphazardly in this room. Each has a bag or satchel of a different sort next to it, and a small iron box rest upon one bed. A stand with a brazier, currently unlit, and another with a lantern, also unlit, are against the middle portions of he east and west walls.
Two wooden door like the one you entered decorate the southern wall, two corridors exits the room, one to the north and another to the west.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ithiken looks around this bedroom of sorts, and raises and eyebrow.  "Looks like this might give us the best idea of who exactly's been hanging around here."   He moves over to the first bed and reaches for the satchel by it... then upends the bag onto the bed to see what it holds.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2007)

"*Kid, Korbryn, please keep watch down the corridors while we examine these personal effects*." Miltiades brings his everburning torch closer to the pile to see the contents.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2007)

The satchels contain mundane items. Soap, wooden cutlery, empty bottles, metal plates, several shorts and shirts are the majority of them.
There is nothing worth stealing or loaning.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2007)

"*Well then, let us see what is in the iron box*."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Korbryn keeps a vigilant watch down the corridors, peering into the darkness with his sharp dwarven eyes.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2007)

"Hold, let me check that box!" The Kid interrupts. With care, he retrieves his tools and begins insuring its safety.

OOC: Check'n for traps (Search result of 19 taking 10).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 19, 2007)

Thandis quick check reveals no trap, he tries to open it but the box is locked.
Korbryn ears pick the sound of boots and talking from the north passageways.
He can't figure out the language.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

"Company..." hisses Korbryn to his companions, trying to keep his voice low enough to not be overheard. He moves to stand next to the passage, his back against the wall so that he cannot be seen, and his blade held ready to cut the legs out from under the first enemy to enter the room. He strains his ears to listen to the boots and voices, to determine if they are getting closer.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ithiken quickly pulls out his wand of _Magic Missile_, and does a quick reaffirm that his hour-long _Mage Armor_ spell is still up from the fight against the undead.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2007)

The Kid pulls free his daggers and quietly hustles to the other side of the door from the stalwart dwarf.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Voices, how exciting!" the little gnome says quietly,"Let me see if I recognize the tongue."

Lenuran sits and listens intently to the voices, trying to see if he can make anything from the conversation.


OOC: Strahd - can you fill me in on where Lenuran is at in terms of spells left for the day, bardic music uses, and spell like abilities?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 20, 2007)

*Surprise round*

*"Ani lo yodea ma olech po, kus emo ars, ulai a koanim yoodim"*
A strange brutish dog like barks like tongue can be heard from the corridor.
*"Ha, or, ulai sofsof ya'anu lanu"*
Reply a second dog like voice.
You take positions and prepare.
From the northern passage two Gnolls comes out, they ready to speak as they spot Miltiades with the light, but do nothing but stare in awe.

*Post surprise round actions + actions and inits for the first round


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

*Korbryn Rivenshield, HP 42 of 42*

Korbryn growls and swings his greatsword hard at the gnoll closest to him, determined to put the thing down with a single strike.



*
Surprise round -
1 pt. power attack: +9 attack, damage 2d6+13 (19-20)

Initiative 6*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/6/5 : MM Charges 34*

Ithiken very quickly sees the two gnolls appear. (Initiative 20)  Not wanting to hurt them straight away before the group decides whether or not to parlay, he casts a spell to at the very least slow of them down.  His hands wave, he barks a short command, and suddenly a puffy, translucent hand appears and grasps the waist of one of the gnolls.  (Cast _Bigby's Warding Hand_: DC 15 STR check)

"I got one of 'em!  We gonna talk first?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2007)

Before anyone can move, the Kid bursts into action, striking at the gnoll as it comes around the corner. He smiles impishly after the elf's spell, then bolts past the door to stab at the gnoll at the dwarf's feet.

OOC: Init: 23. Surprise action: Attack gnoll (AC 20, 4 hp). First Round: Move to T27 (no AoO as they are flat footed), then skirmish the one in front of Korbryn if it is not the one affected by the spell, otherwise D2 (AC 14, 10 hp). Remember, they are flat footed and thus denied Dex bonus.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

Lenuran begins to spin a yarn about a Paladin named Cervonis who had once taken on a young red dragon singlehandedly...

OOC:  Bardic Music - Inspire Courage: +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.  Will continue in the first round as well.

Initiative (1d20+2=14)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

Miltiades charges forward to stab the second gnoll with his spear and then stab whichever one is still standing, moving to flank if needed.

ooc charge forward 10 feet to be in front of gnoll 1 and stab gnoll 2

natural 20! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167417
17 on the confirm http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167420

4 damage, 13 if crit http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167421

init 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167407

round 1 spear attack 12 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167431


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 24, 2007)

*Surprise round  – End of Combat.*

Before anyone can move, the Kid bursts into action, striking at the gnoll as it comes around the corner, the dagger cuts the gnoll in the forearm as he raise it to protect himself.
Ithiken casts a spell to at the very least slow of them down. His hands wave, he barks a short command, and suddenly a puffy, translucent hand appears and grasps the waist of one of the Gnolls.
Lenuran begins to spin a yarn about a Paladin named Cervonis who had once taken on a young red dragon singlehandedly... the magical words of the song lifts the spirit of the party as it echoes in the large chamber.
Miltiades charges forward to stab the second gnoll with his spear, His aim is well placed, the priest nails his Spear deep into the gnoll's body, the surprised gnoll spits blood as he falls on Miltiades impaled.
His spirit boosted by the gnome's songs of courge, Korbryn growls and swings his greatsword hard at the gnoll closest to him, determined to put the thing down with a single strike … the gnoll's head rolls over and comes to halt at Ithiken's feet, A jet stream of blood decorates the ceiling, Korbryn, Thandis and Miltiades. The gnoll's headless body keeps standing, only by the force of Ithiken's spell.

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Attack 20, dmg 4.
Ithiken – cast Cast Bigby's Warding Hand on Gnoll 1.
Lenuran – Inspire courge.
Miltiades – move to U27, Charge Gnoll 2 27/18 Critical, dmg 14.
Gnoll1 – Str check [Success], Do nothing, surprised, Dead.
Gnoll2 - Do nothing, surprised, Dead.
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll 1, 30/26 Critical, dmg 42!!!.   

Active spells & Effects:
Ithiken – Mage armor. Bigby's Warding Hand 5 rounds
Lenuran – Inspire Courge, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls..
 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

*42 damage ain't bad for a single hit by a 4th level character! *

Korbryn lifts his visor and grins, gnoll blood running down his face where it spurted through the helmet's eye slits. He casts a glance at Ithiken and shrugs his metal-clad shoulders. "Sorry," he offers quietly, knowing the wizard wanted to interrogate to the gnoll. "Perhaps next time," he says, though the smile on the dwarf's scarred face clearly indicates that he would rather just chop a gnoll down than waste words on one.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2007)

Miltiades removes his spear from the gnoll's corpse. "*None of us speak the gnoll tongue. It was well done to kill them quickly before they could howl an alarm to others who might also be here*."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

Korbryn glances at the cleric's handiwork, noting the excellent spear placement that caused the death of the second gnoll. "Nice work," he says. Then, he retrieves the head of the gnoll he slew himself, and uses his dagger to cut the ears from it. He quickly adds these to the necklace of goblin and orc ears he wears about his neck.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ithiken stares at the gnoll head at his feet before Krobryn comes over to claim it.  He taps it with his toe one time, then sighs.  "I guess we won't be needing this..." he says, and waves his hand.  Immediately the translucent hand disappears, and the remnants of the gnoll's body drops unceremoniously into the pool of blood.

As he glances over and sees more blood dripping from the faces of the dwarf, the cleric and the Kid, he wags a finger at them and grins.  "You may want to clean that up... you're leaving tracks behind you."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 25, 2007)

*Lenuran*

"Oh my, that was a savage blow, I think we could have heard that all the way up in the Yatils."  The little gnome says with a chuckle.

"I don't think in all my years I have seen such a mighty swing - good job Master Dwarf!"

"I wonder if there are more of them around here?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2007)

"There are always more," says the gruff dwarf, his rare smile fading. "Now, let us finish with this chamber and move on. Me blade 'as a thirst that can only be quenched by gnoll blood." The dwarf moves to resume his post, watching the exits, so that The Kid can go back to work on the strongbox.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2007)

Leaving the dwarf to guard duty, the Kid once again takes to opening the box.

Take 20 on search for traps and opening the lock.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2007)

Miltiades uses a clean section of the dead gnoll's cloak to wipe off the blood on him and his spear then checks the gnolls for badges, etc.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 27, 2007)

*Lenuran*

As the brief encounter ends, Lenuran stops his lively tale and walks over to the corpses of the gnolls, looking for any identifying marks or papers on the bodies, humming a little tune under his breath.

"These are hideous creatures -- cruel and inhumane.  Hopefully there aren't many more."

"Where to next?  Should we go and see where they came from?" the little gnome says earnestly.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2007)

"*Once we are through with the chest following the gnolls' path backwards would not be amiss*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 28, 2007)

*The Iron box*

Thandis refocus on the iron box, since he found no traps on his first try he decides to try again, this time the Kid finds a faint, almost invisible magical writing, a glyph of warding, and then he finds a secret compartment that is activated when the spell is triggered.
Focusing again on the deadly trap, the Kid disables the acidic spray device successfully, and then he picks the lock, the box contains two ceramic liquid vials, two scrolls, six tindertwigs and a carved ceremonial dagger with gold inlay.
In addition a sheaf of papers lies bundled inside a hard binding. “G.T” is scribed on the binding.

[sblock=xp update]150 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 160 xp (Korbryn/Lenuran) - Destroying Ghast.
60 xp each - Killing the Two patrolling Gnolls.
100 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 120 xp (Korbryn/Lenuran) - glyph disabled.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 30, 2007)

The elf glances over at the bound sheath of papers, and his analytical mind immediately takes over.  "Ooh!  What's that?  Kid, what'd you find?!?"  He hurries over to Thandis, and reaches out for the tome in hopes that he will hand it to him.  If he gets it, Ithiken begins flipping through it to see what is written.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 30, 2007)

"*My backpack can magically store items, we can go over them in detail later*."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

The Kid regards the dagger a moment, then tucks it into his collection and gives Miltiades the majority of the rest. He hands the papers over the the gnome bard. "Might want to read these later."

After that is done, he nods towards the corridor and begins scouting ahead.

OOC: Move Silently and Hide as usual.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Korbryn follows after The Kid, never letting him get too far out in front.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2007)

Flipping the pages excitedly, Ithiken quickly realizes that the bundle of papers are some kind of Journal that can be read later in Hommlet with a cup of tea or ale.
Pocketing the carved dagger, Thandis resumes his scouting while the others take distance.
On his way Thandis spots a side corridor and the downed portcullis they saw from the other side the day before, unable to spot any mechanism that raise them, the Kid decides to continue.
From the dim light the everburning torch makes in the back, Thandis move silently and peeks into a large chamber, faint lines of other corridor are spotted in the northern side of the chamber, three wooden doors on the opposite wall, beside it, the room is empty except for several bones, broken porcelain pots and smelly piles of feces.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Korbryn moves up to stand shoulder to shoulder with Thandis, waiting for The Kid to give the go ahead to move into the chamber.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2007)

Miltiades continues apace holding the light.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Aha!  I look forward to reading this journal, as anyone who keeps a journal is obviously quite enlightened -- hopefully there will be plenty of intrigue and drama to keep my interest, and perhaps inspire a new poem!" He says cheerfully as he flips through several of the pages.

Lenuran looks up when he notices the chamber getting darker, and spies the rest of the group heading off down a passageway.

He quickly puts the pages away and then hurries to catch up with the rest.

After he catches up with the group, he notices that Thandis is missing, so he takes up a spot near Ithiken while they wait.

OOC: Bardic music: 3 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/3/1


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

The Kid quietly makes his way along the wall to peak into the other corridor.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 31, 2007)

As Lenuran moves up next to him and puts the journal pages away, Ithiken whispers sideways at him "Lemme know if there's any magical content in it, later on?  Like spells and such."  He then waits for The Kid to finish his exploration.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2007)

This strangely shaped room has six very old-looking beds made of wood and padded with mattresses of straw.
clothes, armor pieces, and weapons lie about the floor mixed with bones, fruit rinds, and other waste. it has the smell of wet fur.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Korbryn wrinkles his nose in disgust, but remains silent. He moves slowly to the exit, and stands vigilant, watching the party's back.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 1, 2007)

*Lenuran*

OOC: By "odd looking" beds, what exactly do you mean?  Do these look like they would fit the body of a gnoll?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: By "odd looking" beds, what exactly do you mean?  Do these look like they would fit the body of a gnoll?



Inspecting the odd beds and remains of fur, Lenuran can say positively that Gnolls are the denizens of this chamber, thought, no Gnoll is present over here, and most of their remains lie on the upper floor where battle took part in the moathouse court yard.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ithiken glances around and sighs... nothing they've seen thus far after returning has really answered any questions.  He shrugs his shoulders and addresses the others.

"Guys... I know we really shouldn't leave before making sure everything is clear... but what exactly are we doing here anymore?  Are we hoping to find something specific?  If we still need to go deal with those priests at the behest of the guys in town who got us the 'stone to flesh' scroll... should we really bother still walking around here and finding nothing of importance?"

His look is expectant, like he assumes his question to be shot down immediately.

"Just askin'... is all."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

'Tis our duty t' clear the evil from this place," answers Korbryn from where he stands guard. "T'would not be well fer us t' leave the job unfinished. Once this place is cleared, we can worry about the 'obgoblins in the ruins."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2007)

The Kid does a search of the bedding, a bit disdainfully, and answer the elf. "There also might be a link between the two, as there have been historically in the past. Maybe those papers might shed light on it. If not... we be doing our job of getting rid of any of those that put in with the Old One."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken glances around and sighs... nothing they've seen thus far after returning has really answered any questions.  He shrugs his shoulders and addresses the others.
> 
> "Guys... I know we really shouldn't leave before making sure everything is clear... but what exactly are we doing here anymore?  Are we hoping to find something specific?  If we still need to go deal with those priests at the behest of the guys in town who got us the 'stone to flesh' scroll... should we really bother still walking around here and finding nothing of importance?"
> 
> ...




"*Remember, there were active cultists here. The cult priests may all be human but the gnolls are their minions. We must root them all out. You were in the chamber of the altar. This is a primal supernatural evil we are confronting. We must be thorough. I hope the journal tells us more, but for now there is danger here that must be faced*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 1, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Who knows if we have even scraped the surface of this evil's outpost!  From dragons, to oozes, to gnolls, to cultists, to feathered turkey-snakes!  This makes my head hurt."  The little gnome shivers slightly.

He exhales slowly, gathers himself once more, then gives a sly smile,"But this will make an excellent entry into my journal -- by the way, do any of you know something that rhymes with turkey-snake?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "By the way, do any of you know something that rhymes with turkey-snake?"



Without missing a beat, Ithiken rattles off a few.

"Murky lake... Jerky steak... Quirky rake..."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Without missing a beat, Ithiken rattles off a few.
> 
> "Murky lake... Jerky steak... Quirky rake..."



"Elf bake" the Kid mutters quietly as he searches the room.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

The little gnome cocks his head and chuckles as the elf rambles off some phrases,"Dare I say, those are somewhat _half-baked_?"

"On a serious note, in the first rise of the temple, Lareth the Beautiful was the master of this moat house -- up until this point, I can't say for sure that we've found the current master of this place.  Of course, the blue dragon was a worthy adversary, but it had trapped the gnolls and such inside, so it was definitely not in league with the gnolls.  Besides the odd cleric and undead corpse walking around, I have to think that the current master still awaits us."

"Once you all are finished with these distasteful excuses for bedding, we should go check out those three doors in the room we just came from.". Lenuran says while holding his nose.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 2, 2007)

At the Kid's and Lenuran's snide but well-humored jabs at his ideas, Ithiken gets all haughty and sniffy.  "Hrmph!  You're only rhyming the second syllable... you didn't rhyme with 'turkey' as well like you're supposed to."

He turns and walks around the room doing just cursory inspections while waiting for the group to finish up and then continue on.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC: The Kid is taking 20 on search. Let me know what he finds if any.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Korbryn merely shakes his head and remains quiet, watching (as usual) for any signs of danger.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2007)

Scrabbling around the straw beds and the clothes that lie on the floor, the Kid finds only fleas and remains of rotting food.
The weapons that lie on the ground are in bad shape and covered with corrosion.
Standing on guard, Korbryn spies several beetles and small mice rummage the pile of feces.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

"There be nothin' 'ere," says Korbryn. "Let us continue on."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 3, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Lets head back to the prior room and check out one of the three doors."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2007)

Returning to the smelly room with the three doors, Beetles and mice flee from the light torch in panic as you glance at the wooden doors.
Beneath the northern door you spot a murky puddle, urine mixed with dirty water.
The southern door is cracked and furrowed. Maybe some one in the past nailed his weapon in frustration into the door.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Korbryn nods at The Kid to check the doors, and stands ready with his blade. Should some foe burst forth, the dwarven warrior will be there to meet them.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

The Kid looks at the doors and sighs his fate. He checks the south one first for traps, opening it, moving his way north. Slowly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2007)

*The three doors*

Checking the doors the Kid finds that the first door is not trapped and behind it he finds some bones, torn cloth and a broken old sofa, looks like a trash room.
Checking the middle door, The Kid finds that the doorknob on the other side is attached to a chain, checking the trap he finds out the this trap is already sprang and activated.
Opening the door reveals a loose chain that connects the opening mechanism of the door to something unknown, the chain disappears into a hollow niche in the ceiling and there is no way to know where the chain goes.
The third door is not trapped. The horrible putrid smell identifies the small cell to be a lavatory.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Korbryn lets out a heavy sigh and lowers his sword, disappointed that not a single door led to gnolls to slay. He turns and leads the way back to the chamber where they had found the iron box. Once there, he takes a quick look around, waits for his companions to catch him, and heads down the western passageway.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

The small gnome falls in behind the dwarf, more than willing to put this foul smelling room behind him.

"You know," Lenuran says,"We've almost finished the first level, I think - it feels as if we've put the first chapter of the moathouse behind us.  I, for one, am ready to start chapter 2."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2007)

The Kid follows. The sooner done, the better.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

Odd in shape, this chamber's walls are stained and scored with signs of fire long ago. A wooden bed with mattress of straw is against the far wall, and a small iron box sits next to it. On top of the box is a pipe and some tobacco, a whetstone, and a stoneware cup full of some dark liquid.
Resting on a hook is a black cloak with a flaming eye symbol, fairly dirty but in good shape.
[sblock=Lenuran knowledge] It is possible that the cloak represent a rank since the flaming eye is some kind of tribal symbol, probably Gnollish in nature [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2007)

The Kid does another search of the room, then carefully examines the box before opening it.

OOC: Take 10 on a search of the room, 20 on the box for traps.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

Searching the room, the Kid finds nothing of importance.
Inside the not-trapped and not-locked iron box Thandis recovers a few bits of clothing
And some personal gear – few scraps of drawing, a partially carved piece of wood, a crude comb made of chicken bones and a painted ceramic mug.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Korbryn pauses to take a pinch of the tobacco and smell it, and then drops the stuf on the floor. The dwarf was craving a smoke, but lighting up his own pipe here in the dungeons would be dangerous...any enemies would be able to smell it some ways away.

The dwarf then moves to grab the cloak from its pegs. "This could come in 'andy," he says.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

*And also, I know I am a couple of days early, but I wanted to say: Woo-Hoo! Happy 1 year anniversary on this game!*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"This cloak could be a symbol of rank or authority.  Hmm, I wonder if this is the gnoll leaders quarters -- the one from the courtyard who carried two swords?"

Then he scoffs,"Certainly didn't live like much of a leader, anyway."

The little gnome then pokes through the rest of the gear, but finds nothing that piques his interest.

He says hopefully,"Looks like chapter 2 is about to begin!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

"I believe we've a couple more doors t' check afore we leave this place," says Korbryn. The dwarf gives a nod toward The Kid, indicating that The Kid is up once again.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I believe we've a couple more doors t' check afore we leave this place," says Korbryn. The dwarf gives a nod toward The Kid, indicating that The Kid is up once again.



The Kid leads them back to the series of doors off the other room, starting with the middle one.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

The middle door is in fact a closet door, six hooks nailed into the wall, several old, bug eaten robes lie on the floor, a partially burned leather armor rest on one hook, and two sets of Cleric vestment on two other hooks.
The left door opens into a small storage, several kegs are lined along the wall, all filled with fresh water.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

"Well, unless we've missed somethin'," says Korbryn, "I'd be sayin' that the threat 'ere 'as been ended." The dwarf shrugs. "Back t' 'ommlet fer a drink?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

ooc: Here is an updated map.
There are stairs that goes down that you haven't explored yet.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

*Lenuran*

"I do believe that there is a lower level for us to peruse, Master Dwarf!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

*Oops, my bad!*


Korbryn grumbles, but nods his head to the gnome sage. The dwarf was obviously needing a drink, a meal, and a good smoke. Of course, being turned into a masterful piece of statuary probably would have that affect on anyone.

"Then let us finish this business." Holding his greatsword in both hands, the dwarf leads the way out of the chamber and down the stairs to the south.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ithiken sighs... thinking that any further exploration of this moathouse and it's dungeons to be a somewhat futile gesture.  After all... why bother to clear out this place of supposed enemies when others will come back to reclaim it at a future point?  It's not as though anyone from Hommlet is planning on moving in and needs this cleared.

But as the others feel as though the job is not done until all it's denizens have been eliminated, Ithiken keeps quiet about it and follows along.

"So we're going down the stairs, huh?  All right.  Let's see what's down there."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

Miltiades inspects the clerical vestments for Identifying symbols before joining the others to explore the chambers below.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2007)

The cleric’s vestment bears no symbol, just simple robes for a working priest.

Leading the way to the stairs, on the edge of the stairs a chilly gust comes up from the darkness. As Korbryn begins to descent he spots light from somewhere behind a split in the corridor. he could swore he so a face looking at him, but another look reveals nothing.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

Korbryn turns his head to his companions and holds his finger to his lips, indicating that his companions should be silent. Then, the dwarf turns back, lowering the visor on his great horned helmet. The dwarf takes a deep breath, holds his sword ready...and charges down the stairs in a jangle and clash of armor and weapons.


*Move to S57*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"My oh my, where is this wind coming from?"  The small gnome says as he smooths back his hair.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ithiken stares with his mouth agape as the dwarf goes crashing down the staircase.  He turns to his companions and asks incredulously "What the heck was that all 'be silent' stuff?!?  Something is seriously wrong with that boy!"  He rolls his eyes, then follows the pack down the stairs chasing after Korbryn.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2007)

The Kid sighs and pads after the dwarf to see what trouble he is getting himself into.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2007)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken stares with his mouth agape as the dwarf goes crashing down the staircase.  He turns to his companions and asks incredulously "What the heck was that all 'be silent' stuff?!?  Something is seriously wrong with that boy!"  He rolls his eyes, then follows the pack down the stairs chasing after Korbryn.




"*Did the necklace of ear trophies not tip you off before?"* The priest sighs. *"Madness is a risk here we must guard against."*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"He does put on a good show -- I think I might cast him as the fool in a drama I am writing for the stage..."  Lenuran smiles as he sees the metal encased dwarf charge all willy-nilly down the staircase.

"All he needs is a jester's cap!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 8, 2007)

*Old Well Room*

This place is very cold, and even the most insensitive can tell that the unnatural chill is a corruption in the air. A wide pit in the center dominates the room, it's sides slick with moisture. A pulley has been affixed to the ceiling and a rope descends from it, connected to four more ropes. These in turn are tied to the edge of a 10-foot-wide wooden platform, circular in shape, in four different places to provide stability. A lantern sitting atop a stool in the southern corner illuminates the chamber. Scattered about the pit edge are picks and shovels, and a strange statue rest in the corner farthest from the entrance. Against the north wall stands a large, round, flat stone about the diameter of the pit.
Two clerics stand on the opposite side of the pit. One is a slim, bearded human with dressed with ochre robes and armed with a morning star. The second is ruthless looking Troglodyte dressed with black robes and armed with a big, blood stained morning star.
“Intruderssss, to die prepare” the reptilian humanoid hisses.

*Post inits, and first round actions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 8, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

The little gnome walks to the bend in the corridor.

"Egads," Lenuran shouts as he sees the Troglodyte,"This moathouse is under uglier management than in the past!"

He begins to chant a short rhyme while tracing symbols in the air, slowly the chanting becomes much more concerted and pure sounding...


OOC:
Initiative (1d20+2=12)
Move to R58, cast Harmony

Bardic music: 3 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/2/1

Harmony(PGF p104)(MoF p99)
<Ench(comp)[mind][sonic], VS, 1StdAct, Personal>
– The next use of the Bardic Ability Inspire
Courage that begins within 1 minute grants a
+2 Morale bonus to attack & weapon damage
and a +4 Morale bonus on saves vs. Charm &
Fear effects.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

Korbryn growls low under his breath and continues his rush forward, not about to stop when there are foes to be slain. "Die yerself, ugly!" he shouts, sweeping his finely-wrought dwarven greatsword through the air toward the troglodyte cleric.



*
Initiative: 16
Move to T54, attack vrs. Troggy cleric!
+10 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)
*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2007)

The Kid bursts forward, as twitchy as ever, and his hand is a blur with a forward toss towards the scaly menace.

OOC: Move to U58; Init: 23; Attack: AC 19, 14hp; AC: 19 from skirmish.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

*Just a thought, but someone may want to target the human cleric to keep him busy...If Korbryn can hit, he will mostly take the trog down in one or two rounds."*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2007)

Miltiades moves forward and begins to chant once he comes upon sight of the clerics. A holy weapon appears and streaks towards the conflict.

Init 10+1 =11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1199077

Spiritual weapon to be sent after the human cleric


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/6/4 : MM Charges 34*

Moving down the stairs very quickly (Initiative 24) Ithiken does a quick motion and mumble and this time THREE magic missiles of force shoot out directly from his hands (rather than his usual wand) and impact themselves hard against the human cleric.  (Cast Magic Missile: 3d4+3)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2007)

*Round 1*

Moving down the stairs very quickly Ithiken does a quick motion and mumble and this time THREE magic missiles of force shoot out directly from his hands and impact themselves hard against the human cleric.
The Kid bursts forward, as twitchy as ever, and his hand is a blur with a forward toss towards the scaly menace. The dagger hits the reptilian priest but fails to penetrate the thick skin, the dagger falls on the ground, on the edge of the pit.
The wounded human priest takes advantage of no foe near him and takes out a metal vial from his belt. He drinks the contents quickly, throws the empty vial to the pit and smiles wickedly as he steps forward.
Korbryn growls low under his breath and continues his rush forward, not about to stop when there are foes to be slain. "Die yerself, ugly!"  he shouts, sweeping his finely-wrought dwarven greatsword through the air toward the troglodyte cleric. The Troglodyte ducks inches from the sword that almost took his reptilian head off.
"Egads," Lenuran shouts as he sees the Troglodyte,"This moathouse is under uglier management than in the past!"
He begins to chant a short rhyme while tracing symbols in the air, slowly the chanting becomes much more concerted and pure sounding...
Miltiades moves forward and begins to chant once he comes upon sight of the clerics. A holy weapon appears and streaks towards the conflict.
The good weapon bounces back 1 ft. from the Cleric by a protective magically force shield.
From out of nowhere, beside the stool appears a man, it is the human treasure seeker, the one who told you his name is Mr. Gastesh, and you found out he is Chatrilon, the missing link in the story that vanished away from Hommlet after Killing Edirion and Llewellyn in the welcome wench.
You shouldn’t come here you fools, this is your doom, you will die like your two puny elf friends. Though, one was betraying you and was betrayed back. He releases an arrow that slices the air and accurately imbedded into Ithiken’s throat.
Angry me you dwarf. The Trog curse and a foul stench rise from the creature, the smell resembles chicken eggs that where left to rot under the hot sun and in this chamber the stench is even greater. Immediately Chatrilon, Miltiades, Lenuran and Thandis puke their guts out and fall sickened, the troglodyte wastes no time and swings his Morningstar into the dwarf’s armor, but to no avail , his weapon bounce back.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – move to T57, Cast Magic Missile on human cleric, dmg 9, Fort save 16 [Success] .
Thandis the Kid – Move to U58, Skirmish Trog 19, Fort save 8 [Fail] Sickened, Temporary Str damage 2.
Human Priest – Drink potion, 5 ft. to W56, Fort save 16 [Success].
Korbryn – Move to T54, attack Troggy cleric 17, Fort save 14 [Success].
Lenuran – Move to R58, cast Harmony, Fort save 7 [Fail] Sickened, Temporary Str damage 1.
Miltiades – move to S57, Cast Spiritual weapon, Fort save 8 [Fail] Sickened, Temporary Str damage 4.
Spiritual weapon – W57, attack Human cleric 19.
Chatrilon Unosh – Out of invisibility, Sneak attack Ithiken 23, dmg 15, , Fort save 6 [Fail] Sickened, Temporary Str damage 1.
Troglodyte Priest – Stench, Attack Korbryn 17.

*Active spells & Effects:* 
Ithiken – Mage armor
*Stench* – Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Chatrilon – Sickened for 10 rounds.
*Sickened* – The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

"Bah, ye smell like orcish cookin'," growls Korbryn, unfazed by the foul-smelling creature. The dwarf steps to his right, keeping the troglodyte between himself and the human priest, and against arcs his blade toward the creature.



*
delay until after Lenuran (to gain the benefit of the bardic music), then 5' step to T53, attack vrs. Troggy cleric!
+12 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 11)*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2007)

Miltiades staggers back to his feet, wiping the bile from his lips he begins to chant out the words to a celestial summons in an attempt to bring more allies for the group. The spiritual weapon continues to pound upon the grinning human cleric.

Begin Summon monster III (celestial bison, augmented) full round casting.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 10, 2007)

*HP 4/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/5/4 : MM Charges 34*

As the knife imbeds itself in the fleshy part of his neck where it meets the shoulder, Ithiken gurgles once in pain and then staggers back past everyone out of the chamber and out of sight.  (Move action to R55)

He pulls a vial off of his belt and prepares to down the potion as soon as he can.  (Drink Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2007)

The Kid gags, stumbling into the corner as he draws a dagger. But his arm is steady, and flings the deadly bolt at the Trog to kill its foul stench.

OOC: Move to W58; Attack (with sickness): AC 25, 13 hp; AC 17 (skrimish+sickness)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24, sickened*

The vile stench sinks into the gnomes skin, seeping through every pore, into his body.  He cannot resist the effects and feelings completely nauseated.  Trying not to double over and heave up breakfast, Lenuran braces himself against the wall.

What looked like a much simpler encounter had quickly taken a turn for the worse -- with the appearance of the treasure hunter.

Determined to bolster his companions, the little gnome begins to chant again, this time honoring a heroic peasant from his homeland...


OOC:

Bardic music - inspire courage -- effects doubled due to the harmony spell. 
+2 Morale bonus to attack & weapon damage
and a +4 Morale bonus on saves vs. Charm &
Fear effects.

Bardic music: 2 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/2/1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2007)

*Round 2.*

As the Arrow imbeds itself in the fleshy part of his neck where it meets the shoulder, Ithiken gurgles once in pain and then staggers back past everyone out of the chamber and out of sight. He pulls a vial off of his belt and prepares to down the potion as soon as he can.

The Kid gags, stumbling into the corner as he draws a dagger. But his arm is steady, and flings the deadly bolt at the Trog to kill its foul stench, the dagger finds a spot between scales and sinks deep just below the armpit.

The ochre robed priest back a little from the floating weapon and casts a spell, he then calls out loudly "Hey dwarf, knell before the might of the dark lord",  But the dwarf's mind do not succumb so easily to the evil spell's effect.

The vile stench sinks into the gnomes skin, seeping through every pore, into his body. He cannot resist the effects and feelings completely nauseated. Trying not to double over and heave up breakfast, Lenuran braces himself against the wall.
What looked like a much simpler encounter had quickly taken a turn for the worse -- with the appearance of the treasure hunter.
Determined to bolster his companions, the little gnome begins to chant again, this time honoring a heroic peasant from his homeland...

"Bah, ye smell like orcish cookin',"  growls Korbryn, unfazed by the foul-smelling creature. The dwarf steps to his right, keeping the troglodyte between himself and the human priest, and against arcs his blade toward the creature, the Troglodyte barley survives the devastating attack, A wide bleeding gap opens in the middle of his torso as dark blood sprays the dwarf all over from visor to boots.

Miltiades staggers back to his feet, wiping the bile from his lips he begins to chant out the words to a celestial summons in an attempt to bring more allies for the group. The spiritual weapon continues to pound upon the grinning human cleric, the frin disappear fro the cleric's face as Rao's weapon pounds the cleric on his chest.

With a quick wave with his personal wand, the treasure seeker vanishes from sight.

The badly wounded trog back a little and manage to pull out quickly a small clay bottle, he drains the content immediately, he severed wounds close as he grins towards the dwarf.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Move action to R55, cmw 16 hp..
Thandis the Kid – move to w58, skirmish Troglodyte 25, dmg 13.
Human Priest – 5 ft. to W55, cast a spell on Korbryn..
Lenuran – inspire courage.
Korbryn – Will save vs. Command [Success], 5 ft. to T53, attack vs. Troggy cleric 29, dmg 13
Miltiades – Begin Summon monster III.
Spiritual weapon – Float to w56, Attack human cleric 21, dmg 4.
Chatrilon Unosh – Wand of invisibility, move to ?.
Troglodyte Priest – 5 ft. to V53, drink potion.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor.
Miltiades = Spiritual weapon – 4 rounds.
Lenuran – Inspire courge + harmony, +2 Morale bonus to attack & weapon damage
and a +4 Morale bonus on saves vs. Charm & Fear effects.
Stench – Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Chatrilon – Sickened for 9 rounds.
Sickened – The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

"Block the exit," shouts Korbryn, pursuing the troglodyte. "Don't be lettin' 'em escape!" His steps once again bringing him within striking distance, Korbryn adjusts his grip on the long, wire-wrapped hilt of his blade, and brings it down in an overhead strike toward the foe.

*
5' step to U53, 1 pt. power attack vrs. Troggy cleric!
+11 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 13)*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2007)

The Kid curses the Trog's potion, and also knows that the scoundrel Chatrilon is also scheming something foul. Pulling another dagger free, the Kid lurches at the human priest. But his foot twists, and the aim is spoiled. _But there is no way that cheat is getting around me,_ he thought.

OOC: Move to W56, Attack AC 10 misses. AC 18 (+1 skirmish, +1 TW Defense, -2 sickness)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/5/4 : MM Charges 34*



			
				Korbryn said:
			
		

> "Block the exit!  Don't be lettin' 'em escape!"



Feeling much better now that he's downed the healing potion, Ithiken sprints back around the corner to help out with what the dwarf has asked.  (Move action to T58)

He sees the trog cleric inching his way to the door, and the elf tries to nip that in the bud.  He quickly casts a spell, and suddenly a medium-sized hand appears and tries to grab the trog by the leg in hopes of yanking the cleric off his feet.  "Don't worry!  I got him!!!"  (Cast _Bigby's Tripping Hand_: Trip Attack +11, no AoO, Reflex save negates)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

Lenuran continues his heroic tale, which oddly seems to be much more effective than normal.


OOC: 
Lenuran will continue to inspire courage.

Don't forget about the +2 to attack and damage from the Bardic Music.  Also, Lenuran knows Glitterdust, but if he was to cast it right now, most of the party would also need to make saving throws (10' radius of effect)....  Please NPC Lenuran if he is holding up the action, I don't have readily available internet access on vacation.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

With a shout Miltiades points his holy symbol between the human and the troglodyte. There is a rumbling with a righteous ring to it and an eruption of golden light announces the arrival of a celestial bison that appears on the worldly plane to smite the reptilian priest with great fervor. His holy weapon smashes once again at the human priest.

Holding his spear ready in his other hand Miltiades calls out to Lenuran for the historian to stand firm and draw his blade.

Miltiades then begins to chant again, beginning another summons, this time calling out for more minions to aid their cause (summon monster I).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2007)

*Round 3.*

Feeling much better now that he's downed the healing potion, Ithiken sprints back around the corner to help out with what the dwarf has asked
The elf quickly casts a spell, and suddenly a medium-sized hand appears and tries to grab the trog by the leg in hopes of yanking the cleric off his feet. "Don't worry! I got him!!!".  But the slippery Trog slips from the magical hand.

The Kid curses the Trog's potion, and also knows that the scoundrel Chatrilon is also scheming something foul. Pulling another dagger free, the Kid lurches at the human priest. But his foot twists, and the aim is spoiled. But there is no way that cheat is getting around me, he thought.

Pulling back, the human priest takes out a parchment, read it out loud quickly "Dark lord, bless your kind servants with might".  His then throws the burning paper to the pit.

Lenuran continues his heroic tale, which oddly seems to be much more effective than normal.

"Block the exit," shouts Korbryn, pursuing the troglodyte. "Don't be lettin' 'em escape!" His steps once again bringing him within striking distance, Korbryn adjusts his grip on the long, wire-wrapped hilt of his blade, and brings it down in an overhead strike toward the foe.

With a shout Miltiades points his holy symbol between the human and the troglodyte. There is a rumbling with a righteous ring to it and an eruption of golden light announces the arrival of a celestial bison that appears on the worldly plane to smite the reptilian priest with great fervor, The bison tries to gore the evil cleric, but alas, an invisible barrier prevents him from attacking the wicked servants of evil.
His holy weapon smashes once again on the human priest's armor to no avail.
Miltiades then begins to chant again, beginning another summons, this time calling out for more minions to aid their cause, but then he realize the in effectiveness of the summoned creature when a protective spell like the one on the evil clerics prevents from his summoned minions from attacking them.

Not troubled by the mighty Bison that is behind him, the Troglodyte Cleric smash his Morningstar hard on the dwarf's helmet, the helmet bends and cuts the dwarf deep in his bulky head.

As for the treasure seeker, no sign of him.


[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Move action to T58, Cast Bigby's Tripping Hand (natural "1").
Thandis the Kid – move to w56, skirmish Human 12.
Human Priest – 5 ft. to W54, Use a Scroll.
Lenuran – inspire courage.
Korbryn – 5' step to U53, power attack Troggy cleric 14.
Miltiades – Begin Summon monster I.
celestial bison – Forst save vs. Stench [Success], Attack Trog priest. [Fail]
Spiritual weapon – Float to v55, Attack human cleric 4.
Chatrilon Unosh – Wand of invisibility, move to ?.
Troglodyte Priest – Attack Korbryn 26, dmg 8.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor.
Miltiades = Spiritual weapon – 3 rounds.
Lenuran – Inspire courge + harmony, +2 Morale bonus to attack & weapon damage
and a +4 Morale bonus on saves vs. Charm & Fear effects.
Stench – Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Chatrilon – Sickened for 8 rounds.
Sickened – The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2007)

*I'm starting to think your dice don't like me Strahd. A 2 for damage followed by a 3 attack? Not nice!*


Kobryn utters a warcry and again swings his mighty blade. "Taste dwarven steel!"



*
HP: 34 of 42
1 pt. power attack vrs. Troggy cleric!
+11 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 13)*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2007)

Still gagging, the Kid takes two swipes with his twin blades at the cleric in front of him.


OOC: Attacks: AC 12 (6hp), 22 (5hp); forgot flanking in the roll, but harmony and stench cancel out. AC 18


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/4/4 : MM Charges 34*

Ithiken realizes he is out in the open right now and that he might get attacked again.  He quickly casts a Shield spell for added defense.  (Cast Shield: 6 minutes duration)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2007)

Miltiades continues his chant and summons a celestial dog directly to his side to sniff out the invisible assassin and block his escape. He directs the bison to turn its attacks against the human cleric in hopes that it will have greater luck against this second foe's abjurations as the holy weapon continues to pound away at the villain.

Miltiades prepares a spear thrust for when the dog pinpoints the assassin.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 18, 2007)

*Round 4.*

Ithiken realizes he is out in the open right now and that he might get attacked again. He quickly casts a Shield spell for added defense.

Still gagging, the Kid takes two swipes with his twin blades at the cleric in front of him, the evil priest deflects the first attempt but the second stab cuts the human deep in the arm.

The Cleric tries to cast defensively but loses concentration due to the deep wound, he mumbles incoherently and spits angrily on the floor.

The gnome bard continues his heroic song on the brave peasant who fought goblins and ended victorious. 

Kobryn utters a warcry and again swings his mighty blade. "Taste dwarven steel!"
The mighty blow penetrates the Troglodyte's half plate (You forgot+2 flanking bonus, that all he was needed) and break the wicked reptilian's ribcage apart, sending bits of bone, blood and flesh all over the chamber, the evil priest is dead.

Miltiades continues his chant and summons a celestial dog directly to his side to sniff out the invisible assassin and block his escape, the dog sniffs up and points to where Lenuran stands. He directs the bison to turn its attacks against the human cleric in hopes that it will have greater luck against this second foe's abjurations as the holy weapon continues to pound away at the villain. The bison, again, is unable to penetrate the protective shield, Rao's holy weapon failes from the same fate and deflected from the Priest's protective divine shield.
Miltiades prepares a spear thrust for when the dog pinpoints the assassin, looking up and seeing nothing but ceiling, Miltiades thrust the spear up, the spear bounce from the ceiling and falls to his feet.

Ears pricked, Lenuran hears a faint thud 10ft. from him, then boots running to where the stairs are, he is unable to see who's there, but the remains of boots can be seen on the thin dust layer on the ground, Chatrilon was on the ceiling. 


[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Cast Shield.
Thandis the Kid – Attack Human Priest 12, Attack Human Priest 22, dmg 5.
Human Priest – Casting defensively, Concentration 9, spell lost.
Lenuran – inspire courage.
Korbryn – power attack Troggy cleric 25, 16 dmg.
Miltiades – Range Attack vs. invisible Chatrilon 15.
celestial bison – Fost save vs. Stench [Success], Attack Trog priest. [Fail]
celestial dog – T57, Sniff sniff.
Spiritual weapon – Attack human cleric 18.
Chatrilon Unosh – Unknown location.
Troglodyte Priest – Dead.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor. Shield (6 min)
Miltiades = Spiritual weapon – 2 rounds.
Lenuran – Inspire courge + harmony, +2 Morale bonus to attack & weapon damage
and a +4 Morale bonus on saves vs. Charm & Fear effects.
Stench – Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Chatrilon – Sickened for 7 rounds.
Sickened – The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2007)

"Ye be next, dark 'un!" calls Korbryn, smashing his heavy boots down on the body of the dead troglodyte as he moves forward to attack the other priest.


*
Move to V54 (will use squeezing rules if necessary to fit into the space)
HP: 34 of 42
Attack vrs. human cleric
+12 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 11)*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2007)

The Kid keeps up the pressure, but seeing Korbryn, jogs backward with a tumble to free up some room. He tosses a dagger as a parting gift.

OOC: Tumble: 27, Dagger: AC 22, 13hp


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

Somewhat surprised by the loud noise near him and hearing the footsteps running away towards the stairs, he shouts to the others," The treasure seeker is escaping!  I think he is headed up the stairs!"

Lenuran then incants a few arcane syllables and points towards the top of the stairs, suddenly the entire area is blanketed in silvery, shimmering dust.  Lenuran will then move towards the dust covered area, to see if he was successful in catching any fish....

OOC: Cast glitterdust, centered on hex R47 - 10' radius spread, hoping to catch the fleeing scoundrel. 4 round duration, move to R54

Bardic music: 2 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/2/0


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 22 : Spells 6/3/4 : MM Charges 34*



			
				Lenuran said:
			
		

> "The treasure seeker is escaping! I think he is headed up the stairs!"



Ithiken had been all set to attack the human cleric, but when he hears the gnome's exclamation, he decides to delay his action until after Lenuran casts his _Glitterdust_ spell.  (Delay action until after Lenuran)

Once he hopefully sees the outline of the fleeing treasure hunter, Ithiken offers up another tribute to his mentor in hopes of slowing the fleeing man down.  "Don't worry!  I'll get him!"  He quickly moves to the stairs and then brings forth another large, translucent hand that grabs at the hunter and starts slowing him down.  (Cast _Bigby's Warding Hand_:  Target makes DC 15 STR check each round for 5 rounds / On failure, target moves at half speed for that round)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2007)

Miltiades directs the celestial hound to chase the fleeing villain, the bison to continue to flank the priest, allows the spiritual weapon to continue to pound on the priest, and chases after the assassin with his spear.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2007)

*Round 5.*

The Kid keeps up the pressure, but seeing Korbryn, jogs backward with a tumble to free up some room. He tosses a dagger as a parting gift, the gift is well placed and the Priest is absolutely not happy with it as the sharp present sinks into his throat, the Priest's eyes turn in their socket as he falls dead backwards.

Somewhat surprised by the loud noise near him and hearing the footsteps running away towards the stairs, he shouts to the others," The treasure seeker is escaping! I think he is headed up the stairs!"
Lenuran then incants a few arcane syllables and points towards the top of the stairs, suddenly the entire area is blanketed in silvery, shimmering dust. Lenuran will then move towards the dust covered area, to see if he was successful in catching any fish. Peering into the darkness of the stairs, where Miltiade's light illuminates only the outlines of the walls, The gnome spots an outlined shape of a human, the Spell was successful. 

Ithiken had been all set to attack the human cleric, but when he hears the gnome's exclamation, he decides to delay his action until after Lenuran casts his Glitterdust spell.
Once he hopefully sees the outline of the fleeing treasure hunter, Ithiken offers up another tribute to his mentor in hopes of slowing the fleeing man down. "Don't worry! I'll get him!"  He quickly moves to the stairs and then brings forth another large, translucent hand that grabs at the hunter and starts slowing him down.

With no enemy around him to chop, Korbyn moves to the halls to see if he can help

Miltiades directs the celestial hound to chase the fleeing villain and chases after the assassin with his spear. When he climbs the stairs with his light he sees a big blurry hand trying to engulf a invisible but outlined sparkling figure.

The treasure seeker cries in agony and stumbles around the hall like a drunken, his sparkling outlined hands seek the walls for support.

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Tumble 27, Attack Human Priest 22, dmg 13.
Human Priest – Dead.
Lenuran – Cast glitterdust, centered on hex R47, move to R54.
Ithiken – Cast Bigby's Warding Hand.
Korbryn – move to S56.
Miltiades – Move to R51.
celestial bison – Stare into the nothingness of the pit.
celestial dog – move to R50.
Spiritual weapon – Do nothing and awaits its own fading
Chatrilon Unosh – R48, Glitterdusted, Str check [Success], move to 
Troglodyte Priest – Dead.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor. Shield (6 min)
Miltiades = Spiritual weapon – 1 rounds.
Lenuran - Glitterdust 4 rounds
Lenuran – Inspire courge + harmony, +2 Morale bonus to attack & weapon damage
and a +4 Morale bonus on saves vs. Charm & Fear effects.
Stench – Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Chatrilon – Sickened for 6 rounds.
Sickened – The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

Korbryn growls and pumps his stubby legs with all of his strength, chasing after the fleeing treasure seeker. Despite the finely crafted but heavy armor worn by the dwarf, it doesn't seem to slow him much at all.



*Run to R46*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 22, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 22 : Spells 6/3/3 : MM Charges 34*

With the large hand sweezing the treasure hunter, Ithiken knows that at various points in his flight away the hunter will get slowed.  So he rushes as far as he can up the stairs and quickly casts off three more force missiles at him.  (Move action to stairway, Cast Magic Missile: 3d4+3)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2007)

The Kid races after the treasure hunter, throwing a dagger into his back if possible.

OOC: Move and dagger for skirmish if possible.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Egad, I caught a fish!" shouts Lenuran while jumping up and down and pointing to the stumbling treasure hunter,"You will pay for our elven friends death!"

The little gnome will hang back and let the other members of the party take care of the blind treasure seeker, knowing that he is of little help in melee.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2007)

*Round 6 – end of combat.*

The Kid races after the treasure hunter, But being down the stairs he has no line of sight of the fleeing human.

"Egad, I caught a fish!" shouts Lenuran while jumping up and down and pointing to the stumbling treasure hunter. "You will pay for our elven friends death!"
The little gnome will hang back and let the other members of the party take care of the blind treasure seeker, knowing that he is of little help in melee.

With the large hand sweezing the treasure hunter, Ithiken knows that at various points in his flight away the hunter will get slowed. So he rushes as far as he can up the stairs and quickly casts off three more force missiles at him.
Focusing on the sparkling outlines of the fleeing man, Ithiken sends the magic missiles that blast the human in the back.

Korbryn growls and pumps his stubby legs with all of his strength, chasing after the fleeing treasure seeker. Despite the finely crafted but heavy armor worn by the dwarf, it doesn't seem to slow him much at all, but entering in the area where the Sparkling cloud is blind the blood thirsty dwarf.

Moving forward with the light and his spear, Miltiades thrust the spear forward but returning light from the sparkling dust cloud confuses him and the spear goes wide. The celestial summoned dog, strides forward and imbed his teeth deep into Chatrilon's fleshy leg.

Trying to escape while screaming in pain, The human free himself from the dog but Miltiades's spear finds her mark. The outlined man falls on the ground motionless.

A few seconds later, the sparkling dust cloud fades and the invisible human remains is known as you see the dog sniffs the body. Another few seconds pass and the dog and the bison disappear. Now that the cloud's effect is over Korbryn can see again, the sickness feeling fade also

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis the Kid – Run to R52.
Human Priest – Dead.
Lenuran – Do nothing.
Ithiken – Move to R50, Cast Magic Missile, dmg 13 .
Korbryn – move to S56, Will save vs. Glitterdust [Fail],  Blinded.
Miltiades – Move to S45, Will save vs. Glitterdust [Success], attack Chatrilon 10. AoO vs. Chatrilon 21, dmg 6.
celestial bison – Stare into the nothingness of the pit, again.
celestial dog – Will save vs. Glitterdust [Success], Charge + Smite evil Chatrilon 25, dmg 8, AoO vs. Chatrilon 7.
Chatrilon Unosh – Dead. 
Troglodyte Priest – Dead.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor. Shield (6 min)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2007)

*I guess I never read the Glitterdust area as actually lasting for the duration of the spell...I have always assumed the spell was instantaeous, and only the after-effects lasted for 1 round/level.*


Korbryn rubs his eyes as his vision returns, not having realized that his companion's spell was going to affect him as well. "A fine battle," he says, the hint of a smile on his face. "But now we must go below, t' find what evil lurks in the depths."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Yes, 'twas a fine battle, Master Dwarf, but first, lets take a look at the gear these three are carrying."

Lenuran looks at the sorcerer once the sturdier members of the group have brought the body of the treasure seeker back into the room with the foul troglodyte and human priest,"Would you like the honor of detecting magic?"  He says with a smile.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 27, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 22 : Spells 6/2/3 : MM Charges 34*



			
				Lenuran said:
			
		

> "Would you like the honor of detecting magic?"



Ithiken smirks and nods.  "Sure thing.  Let's see what these people got!"  He casts the _Detect Magic_ spell and checks to see what the three dead men have.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

"*Finally, he is brought to justice*." Militiades says.

"*I can try to wrest two answers from the spirits of one of them. I think the spirit of our treasure hunter will prove more amenable to answering my queries than those of the two fanatical priests. I'm thinking I wish to know who his superior is, and what is the cult dedicated to. Any other suggestions?"*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2007)

The Kid helps the gnome look for notes or other such things on the bodies, efficiently stripping them. He spits once in the face of the dead traitor before moving on. As the others are looking into the magical aspects, the Kid makes an examination of the pit room to see what can be seen.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2007)

Korbryn silently stands guard while the others search the bodies and the chamber.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 28, 2007)

*Robbing the dead *

The kids kneel and Looks into the gap between the edge and the wooden platform.
The pit and a wave of chill and unnatural cold flow and wash Thandis.
In the meantime, you pile the bodies of the two priests and look for anything that might tell you their objectives.
Chatrilon, the wicked treasure seeker wears studded leather armor, armed with Rapier, buckler, masterwork composite shortbow and 19 arrows in a quiver. Inside a hidden pocket you find an arcane scroll and a potion of cmw. In his belt you find a wand.
The human Priest is dressed with Ochre robes and underneath it he wears half plate armor. He is armed with a masterwork Morningstar and a large steel shield. Tied to his robes you find 53 gold coins and 2 silver coins and around his neck a black iron triangle with an inverted yellow Y holy symbol.
The cruel reptilian humanoid wears black, now stained with blood, robes, beneath it you find a black with silver lines cloak and half plate armor. He is armed with a masterwork Morningstar and large steel shield.
In his boot he tucked a curved knife, and to his belt tied a pouch with 8 gold coins, 12 silver coins, a vial made of copper and holy symbol.
[Sblock=Ithiken's Detect magic]
Chatrilon - Rapier, buckler, Scroll, CMW Potion, Wand.
Troglodyte Priest – vial made of copper(Potion), black with silver lines cloak.
Human Priest – Nothing.
[/sblock]

In the room you see the lit lantern that sits atop the stool, picks and shovels and a strange statue 3 ft. high and 2 feet on a side. Looks like a smaller version of the big black statue you found earlier in the twisting tunnels


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"It will be a happy day when we encounter some small folk with magical gear -- but then again, small folk usually aren't evil." Lenuran says with a wry smile while surveying the scene.

"And why don't these people keep journals, like the fine evil priest a few rooms back?"

"Thandis - what do you see down there?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2007)

"Too dark, need a dwarf's eyes," the Kid answered. "But cold---too cold."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2007)

Korbryn peers into the pit, hoping that his dwarfsight will provide a better clue as to what lies below.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "It will be a happy day when we encounter some small folk with magical gear -- but then again, small folk usually aren't evil." Lenuran says with a wry smile while surveying the scene.




"*Oh there are plenty of goblins, kobolds, dark stalkers, and xvarts to fill out the ranks of evil hordes in the world. So far though this cult seems to favor gnolls, men, and elves for its minions. The scaled one was a bit of a surprise to me. Do you remember any other races mentioned from the last uprising of the Temple Lenuran?*"

The priest considers. "*I will proceed with my attempt to wrest some answers from the spirit of the assassin*." Miltiades then begins to intone his incantation, attempting to draw out the knowledge encased in the dead man's skull.


ooc speak with dead.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Well, let me think about that."  Lenuran says as he scrunches his eyes and looks blankly towards the ceiling, deep in thought.

"I recall trolls, giants, humans, gnolls, bugbears....but no smallfolk, it would appear that they had no interest in elemental evil... or the cult had a height requirement."  He chuckles heartily, then realizes he is the only one laughing.  "You all don't have a sense of humor."  He says as he frowns and walks over to the pit where Thandis and Kobryn are looking downward.

"Thandis - I could make something very bright to drop down into the hole to illuminate things a bit more."

OOC: Can cast Light on something handy and disposable, then drop it into the hole.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2007)

The Kid holds up his hand, perhaps a bit perfunctorily. He was uncomfortable with his real name being bandied about. "Let the dwarf look first. No reason to awake anything prematurely."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ithiken pulls out the items that he detect as magical and lays them by themselves in a part of the room.  "Here are the magical items, gents.  The rapier, the buckler, and the black cloak with silver lines."  He also seperates the small, individual items.  "We also have a scroll of some sort... haven't tried to read it yet... a copper vial that I expect is a potion, this here wand, and finally another potion that I'm pretty sure cures moderate wounds.  Heh... I've drunk enough of those to know."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2007)

The same unnatural cold floods the bones of the sturdy dwarf. A rope is dangling down and disappears into the darkness, it's the pulley's rope.
A Second ledge can be seen 10 ft. down from where Korbryn stand, it is another tunnel but it is filled with water as the dwarf realizes when he spot a stream of water coming out from there. A waterfall carry the water into the depth of the unknown and the rope is going that way too.

[sblock=Action]
Miltiades – Speak with the dead.
Chatrilon corpse – Will save [Failed]
[/sblock]

Without even looking at Miltiades, the dead corpse stares into the chamber's ceiling as her mouth begins to move.
What is that you seek, you accursed and vile priest?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2007)

After explaining to his companions what he had seen, the dwarf takes a guard position to watch the hall outside. He stays close enough to hear what passes between Miltiades and the corpse of the treasure seeker.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2007)

Hearing nothing that he would use immediately, the Kid keeps watch down the hole---just in case.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 29, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Should we pull on this rope?"says the small gnome as he hears the unnatural speech of the corpse from behind him -- he immediately turns around with his mouth somewhat agape.

"Egads -- that is something you don't see everyday!"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The same unnatural cold floods the bones of the sturdy dwarf. A rope is dangling down and disappears into the darkness, it's the pulley's rope.
> A Second ledge can be seen 10 ft. down from where Korbryn stand, it is another tunnel but it is filled with water as the dwarf realizes when he spot a stream of water coming out from there. A waterfall carry the water into the depth of the unknown and the rope is going that way too.
> 
> [sblock=Action]
> ...




Miltiades first attempts to positively Identify the enemy organization "*What is the cult you served?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2007)

*Dead man*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades first attempts to positively Identify the enemy organization "*What is the cult you served?"*




I serve no one. I'm a free spirit, working for the highest bidder.
The dead corpse replies as blood spits from her mouth and stains the floor
I worked for the secret cult in Hommlet, they worship some hideous and evil god, the elder elemental eye I think.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2007)

Miltiades presses the echoe of knowledge from the departed spirit "*Who are the members of the cult you know about."*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2007)

The dead man continue
Master Dunrat, Chensai the priestess, Toridan the Orc blooded, Grune the swordsman and Vacra the wizardess, Maridosen the Barkeep are all from Hommlet.
In The moathouse I know Gren the priestess, but she is up dead, Master Thaque, the cult’s leader were killed by the blue wyrm, I suspect Geynor Ton and Ysslansh are already dead, I left them in the pit’s room to fight the adventurers from Hommlet.
Then his voice is silent for good.

From the Hommlet list he mentioned, four of them are suppose to be dead, those are the ones you fought in the Welcome wench. You remember Maridosen the barkeep who fought and almost killed Lenuran before she jumped out of the window and crushed in the court outside, Master Dunrat who fought Miltiades and blasted the room with a pearl of power also fled from the second story and was killed by the Kid, Chensai the Priestess is probably the woman who were killed in the common bed room, as you recall founding a holy symbol and scrolls on her, you don't remember who was the last fighter you killed.
As for the Moathouse list, It is a common sense to realize that you are the adventurers from Hommlet, and Geynor and Ysslansh are the two dead priests who lies next to Chatrilon's body.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

"Seems likely we've dealt with the cult 'ere," growls Korbryn in his low, gravelly voice. "Still, we should check below t' be sure."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

*"From the assassin team at the inn, was there a half-orc or a swordsman in the common room?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 31, 2007)

"We did face several opponents.  Whether they are what this guy is refering to... I'm not really sure." Ithiken remarks.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2007)

The Kid shrugs. He didn't remember any off the top of his head, but things had been crazy recently.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Korbryn, obviously, had no recollection. He didn't like to dwell on it, but he had been a piece of garden statuary during the battle at the Inn.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 31, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I wonder if this place is the end of the cult?"  Lenuran wonders aloud,"It seems that we have put down most of the leadership and members."

"I'm somewhat surprised at the breadth and depth that the cult was able to spread in Hommlett -- the town certainly has grown up since the last time I was there."

The gnome turns away from the dead treasure hunters corpse and begins walking around the pit looking down into it.  "Lets get this pit over with so we can leave this place -- I want to read the journal of this G.T, which I suspect is "Geynor Ton" -- it may have more information than what the treasure seeker had."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Korbryn steps on to the wooden platform and begins examining the pulley system to determine if he is strong enough to lower and raise the platform.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

"*Do not dump the bodies down the well, I will need them intact to question the other two later. Being actual cult leaders they may know of others and why the cult came here, as well as what is going on*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn steps on to the wooden platform and begins examining the pulley system to determine if he is strong enough to lower and raise the platform.




Checking the Platform and the Pulley Korbryn comes out to the following conclusions:
The platform can be easily raised or lowered by someone either beside the shaft or on the platform itself.
At any point, the operator can tie off the rope to the platform so it no longer goes down.
Using the pulley, Korbryn will be able to lift or lower six to eight medium sized humans.
The platform is not a place to be reckless or violent if the violent being want to remain alive.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2007)

*Lenuran*

"Shall we?" Lenuran says as he steps cautiously onto the platform with the dwarf, while still eyeing the depths below with a focused eye.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

Korbryn waits for the rest of his companions to join him on the platform before he begins lowering them into the depths.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 4, 2007)

"All right.  Let's do this!"  Ithiken steps onto the platform and keeps his wand of magic missiles out.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

"*Very well*." Miltiades looks a bit paler as he steps onto the swaying platform and he grips a handhold tightly. He studiously does not look down. He lets out a tightly held breath and says "*Ready."* His breathing goes into a deliberate, calming pattern of deep breaths and he seems to be focusing on nothing else for the moment.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 4, 2007)

The Kid looks down then at the dwarf. With a look of 'you got to be kidding me' he joins the others on the platform, grabbing a rope for stability.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

With his companions now gathered on the platform, the stout dwarf takes tight grip on the heavy rope and begins to lower them into the pit...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2007)

*Shaft*

Roughly 15 feet from the top of the shaft, indications exist that a stone plug was once placed here, then carefully mortared and sealed. Just above that point, a 4-foot-wide tunnel carrying an underground stream empties into the shaft, the water spilling down into the darkness below. A 2-foot-wide opening is visible just below the top of the shaft.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ithiken looks at the waterfall spilling off to their side and can't help but remember the other waterfall they all had plunged down a litle while earlier.  "Wow.  At least this time we are coming down next to that water rather than in through it, huh?" he chuckles.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

*Strahd, is the 2 foot wide opening the one that ends in a dead end on the map?*


Korbryn grunts and nods at the stone plug. "We could try removin' that," he says. "But I say we see what lies below, first."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"I think I finally may have dried off from that little sojourn."

"Let me know when we reach the bottom."  He says, while standing as still as he can, so as to not rock the boat, per se.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

Korbryn continues to lower the platform down into the darkness.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2007)

Miltiades listens, attempting to gauge how far down the water falls. "*Kid, how far down would you say that water drops from the sound of it?"*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: does he also know the airspeed of an unladen african swallow?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2007)

*Deep into the wide cave*

ooc: 
Rhun: Strahd, is the 2 foot wide opening the one that ends in a dead end on the map?
DM: Yes, about the plug, it is already removed, it is the large round flat stone you saw in the room above.

The water pouring down beside the descending platform creates a mist below, deepening the chill that you feel as you got deeper. Through that mist, you can see that the floor below just 60 feet from the top of the shaft. It appears very smooth and black, with veins of deep violet.
The shaft walls spread out into the darkness, opening onto a vast cavern.

[sblock=Fort save vs. severe unnatural cold conditions]
Korbryn - 9 [Fail], 5 hp subdual damage. Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Miltiades - 14 [Fail], 5 hp subdual damage. Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Thandis - 25 [Success].
Ithiken - 3 [Fail], 2 hp subdual damage. Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Lenuran - 19 [Success].
[/sblock]

The floor resembles black marble but has no luster, while the veins of purple are thick and jagged. The entire surface appears to be slightly convex, with sides lower that the center. Stranger still, the floor does not extend to the cave walls around it, as though it were merely a large platform itself. It is about 30 feet across – the cave is much larger that that in every direction. Beyond the floor edge, the cave walls plummet farther down into darkness.
At the western rim of the black floor, another circular wooden platform hangs suspended over the darkness, with another rope and pulley system pounded into the rock above it.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2007)

Miltiades, teeth chattering from the cold, looks around trying to make out any altars, shrines, or unholy symbols in the cavern, possibly connected to the purple veins in the stone.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Korbryn shakes uncontrollably against the unnatural chill. "This could ain't right," he says quietly as he walks over to the new platform. "Down?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"My, why does evil have to be so cold and unwelcoming?  I mean, seriously, who is drawn to this type of thing?"   Lenuran says to himself, as he rubs the chill from his limbs.

"Also, what is this thing we are standing on right now?  It isn't part of the natural wall formation, so, was this thing built by them?"   He shudders unconsciously at the thought.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2007)

Miltiades looks around, but sees nothing that resembles holy or religion symbols.
Leaving the others on the platform, Korbryn makes his way to the other one, upon touching the strange floor, it feels exceedingly cold, the strange purple veins writhe like tentacles and moves toward Korbryn, a vein beneath him swirls around his leg.
[sblock=Korbryn Fort save]
Korbryn – 26 [Success]
[/sblock]
Korbryn quickly release himself from the purple horror and rushes to the second platform safely. The purple veins merge back with the dark floor.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2007)

"Bah!" says Korbryn, unleashing a string of dwarven curses. "Foul evil, to be sure."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ithiken watches as the purple tentacles rise up from the floor and attempt to snag the dwarf.  When Korbryn makes the leap to the second platform and out of harm's way, Ithiken looks to his compatriots.  "Um... are we going to have to cross this thing too?  I dunno if I'm strong enough to break away from those things if they snag me."

He kneels down on the platform and looks over at the edge to the floor with the purple veins.  "We uh... we may want to rush across one at a time to the other platform rather than all go as a group.  That way if any of us find ourselves caught, the others can help attack from the safety of these two platforms.  Aye?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Korbryn - get back over here and carry me."  The little gnome says with a laugh.

"There had better be something interesting down at the bottom of this monstrosity, that's for sure."

Lenuran gathers himself, steels his resolve, and then makes a break for the second platform, hoping that the tentacle thing is busy doing something else.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2007)

While the others prepare to rush across the strange surface, Korbryn sets down his sword and draws his mighty longbow of stout, beautiful hornwood. "I've got ye covered," growls the dwarf.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2007)

The Kid, his mouth agape as his stares, does not notice the cold or the dwarf and gnome's antics. "Wait! Let me check. Might be magical." He'll then carefully poke and prod at the titles, assuming some sort of magical trap.

OOC: Take 20 on Search for said magical trap, disable if needed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Lenuran rush to the other platform, on his way, he can spot the writhe like tentacles  moving, but he made it, he arrived safely.

Inspecting the floor without touching it, Thandis spots nothing, it is a black floor, when touched by leaving flesh the veins springs for life somehow


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Korbryn smiles as Lenuran reaches the safety of the second platform. The smile is not a pretty sight, the dwarf's scarred face being better left hidden under the visor of his helmet. "Good hustle," he offers the gnome by way of compliment.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"The floor obviously has good taste," Lenuran says matter of factly as he looks back to main platform and the rest of the suckers, er, group.

"I do hope there is another way out of this."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2007)

Muttering something under his breath, the Kid runs, jumps, and tumbles if needbe to try to clear the floor to the second platform with touching it as little as possible.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2007)

Running on the very cold floor, The kids makes it to the other platform, the veins are too slow, what makes you realize that running on the black marble like floor is the simple solution.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

With the dwarf, the gnome and the Kid on the other platform, Ithiken takes a deep breath and realizes it's his turn.  He hoists up his purple robes slightly, then rushes across the floor... stepping lightly and lifting his knees as much as he can to minimize his feet's contact with the ground.

When he reaches the other platform, he breathes easier.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

*Post moved down...forgot about Voadam! *


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2007)

Shivering with the unnatural cold Miltiades waits his turn until after the elf makes it safely across then dashes as quickly as he can in his armor across the cursed expanse.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

As Ithiken and then Miltiades reach the platform, Korbryn gives a silent nod and replaces his bow across his back. Taking hold of the ropes, he again begins lowering the platform into the darkness below.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Miltiades shivers in the lift, contemplating with dread the purple and mauve veins, and the unnatural cold. A sense of foreboding overcomes him at what the journals will reveal, but he grits his chattering teeth in resolve.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I don't think I'd want to come here on holiday." The gnome says to himself as they lower deeper into the unnaturally dark and cold cavern.

"But this would be a good place to send the misbehaving children in my village."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "But this would be a good place to send the misbehaving children in my village."



Ithiken laughs at the gnome's joke.  "Yeah... just leave them up on the rock above... those purple tentacles can hold them down and keep them from running off."

He then spends time during the descent to look at as much of the cavern formations as he can, trying to get ideas of tunnels, nooks, etc. etc.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2007)

Spinning his daggers in his hands, the Kid looked pensive. He didn't like being this far underground, and the other's banter did not help his disposition.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2007)

Shivering Miltiades focuses on keeping a firm grip on the everburning torch, it would not do at all to lose their light at this juncture.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2007)

Korbryn strains a bit with the ropes, the chill in his muscles not helping with the burden of lowering the heavy platform and the thousand plus pounds of passengers and gear. Still, the dwarf was as stout as they came, and his mighty arms bulged as he controlled their descent into the darkness below.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 19, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Master Dwarf, could you speed this up?  We're not getting any warmer."  The little gnome says with a smile, before breaking into laughter.

"Say, here we are lowering ourselves into a very dark cavern, it may be prudent to do some scouting -- I could create some magic lights and have them dance here and there, illuminating things, perhaps giving us non-rope lowering people something to look at during our descent."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2007)

It is taking sometime to get down, the unnatural cold sinks into bones and flesh as Korbryn lowers the wooden platform down into the darkness, always on your east, the platform barely touches the purple veined black marble structure, you realize that the black thing is enormous, obscuring the view of the eastern part of the cave.
Looking to the west, the cave widen and narrowing, but keeps an average distance of 35 ft. from you.
[sblock=Second Fort save vs. Cold]
Miltiades [Success]
Korbryn [Success]
Thandis [Success]
Ithiken [Success]
Lenuran [Success]
[/sblock]
On what appears to be the true bottom of the colossal cavern, the stone is worked and smooth. Two symbols can be seen from above the platform, they are carved into the floor on the western side of the cave: a two- tiered, inverted ziggurat, black in color, and a flaming sun, also jet black.
Not far from the flaming sun rests a big pinkish body, a creature of some kind, you must get close to see what it is.
Rising from the middle of the cave, a pillar supports the black-and-violet mass of the enormous obelisk on whose surface you recently stood. On the other side of the cave, water spilling from above collects into a pool.

*Two maps, side view and upper view are attached.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

Korbryn moves to investigate the pinkish body, his greatsword in hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"My word, that is an awfully large pillar - I wonder _HOW_ it got here??   Its not like someone would have just _dropped_ it here." The gnome says while contemplating this thought, a puzzled look on his face.

"Shall we see what Mr. Pink has to offer?"

Lenuran will follow along with Kobryn, longsword in hand.

OOC: "Big pink body" - can we tell if it is humanoid or non-humanoid?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2007)

The Kid doesn't say anything this time---if the dwarf wanted to trigger something odd, he'd do it. He waited a moment, then followed them to the body. He'd search it thoroughly.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2007)

Miltiades accopanies the party, torch and spear at the ready.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 22, 2007)

Miltiades's light falls upon the big pinkish corpse, it is a giant brain with ten long spiny tentacles. In from the middle of the brain jets out a sharp beak but you spot no other visible features. The creature lies in a pool of blood, motionless.
Then, a voice calls out from the other side of the dead giant body, loud enough for you to hear,

This is dead end. We are all doomed. The end is nigh.
A man carrying a large metal shield and wearing a fur-lined winter coat over ochre robes and full plate armor walks around the dead corpse. He is wearing another one of the black iron triangles with inverted Y symbol At his belt is a curved short sword and a curved dagger. He has a crossbow slung over his back.
He looks to already be suffering from several wounds, both physical as if some great creature ripped and clawed at his flesh and clothing, as well as mental instability. His blonde beard has a somewhat disheveled look to it, and he has a crazy look in his eyes as he continues to lecture to you on the end that is coming.
The destroyer can be delayed but not defeated. All we await is the coming of the herald of the end.
Why leave this place? Here, there us understanding. In other places, there will be desolation and loss.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2007)

The Kid gripped his daggers, holding back the urge to let them fly. He knew the value of intelligence. Perhaps the priest or the chatty gnome could get something from the mad-man. The young man kept a steeling gaze, but made his way around to the body to search it as was his original plan.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 23, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran is taken somewhat aback by the presence of a large brain corpse, let alone someone calling out to them from the other side.

Gathering himself, he responds to the voice,"Good Sir, this place would definitely appear to be a great location for the end of all that we know.  Might I indulge your wisdom on a few fronts?  One, how long have you been down here?  Two, why are you down here?  Three, what is this brain-like thing here?  And who is this 'destroyer' you are referring to?"

OOC: Diplomacy +14, Sense Motive +9, Gather Info +5


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 24, 2007)

*Insane Cleric*

[sblock=Lenuran social skills]
Diplomacy 24
Gather info 16
[/sblock]
How much time? … I do not seem to recall the passage of time here, I wonder …
The Cleric replies while holding his hand on his sword's hilt.
Why am I here? You have no choice but stay here with me and die with me while we wait for the herald of end, yes … that is why I'm here, waiting …
Looking at Miltiades, the insane looking human add
You god has no effect in this holy place, no one has and no one will have, your soul will utterly be destroyed and banished to the end of time, lost forever, why don't succumbed to the obelisk and be one with the destroyer for eternity.

*We are over 1000 posts!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2007)

Korbryn stands near to the deranged priest, holding his greatsword in his strong, rough hands. The dwarf idly wonders if he could behead the man in a single blow, and the thought brings a grim smile to the dwarf's scarred face.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

Miltiades pulls out the unholy symbol they recovered earlier from a cultist and holds it up for the man to see. "*Tell me of the obelisk and that which you await. Tell me of the Herald and where the others await him*."

ooc diplomacy +8 knowledge religion +10.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Your soul will utterly be destroyed and banished to the end of time, lost forever.



Ithiken looks at The Kid, raises an eyebrow and comments quietly to him under his breath "Isn't doing both at the same time technically an impossibility?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=Lenuran social skills]
> Diplomacy 24
> Gather info 16
> [/sblock]
> ...




Without even blinking at the madmans ravings,"Why do we not have any choice left to us?  Could we not go back up the way we came?"

"It sounds like you've had quite an ordeal down here,"  he says, looking at the holy symbol the man is wearing,"were you picked by your fellow priests upstairs to become one with your destroyer?  How are you going to succumb to the obelisk?  Could you tell me about the archway behind you?  Or what holds this pillar upright?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2007)

Korbryn mutters gruffly under his breath. "I'll free yer foul soul right now an' send ye on yer way..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *"Tell me of the obelisk and that which you await. Tell me of the Herald and where the others await him."*




What do you take me to be … a fool?!
The man replies and laugh loudly.
I will not reveal the plans of the destroyer to you..
He eyes the holy symbol in Miltiades's hand and grins.
That is a right path, now put it around your neck and let the great power flow into you, then you will understand, then you can be one with him.

[sblock=Miltiades knowledge]
It is the symbol of the elder elemental eye, but looking around, remembering the obex you realize that something is not right … something else is involved. The symbol of the elder elemental eye is a downward pointing black triangle with an inverted yellow Y within it so that the tips of the figure meet the middle of each side of the triangle.
The obex – an upside down, two step pyramid, the purple and black colors of the obelisk, the squirming tentacles, the great and abiding cold – all are pointing to the most dreaded conclusion, it is the pure destructive force, the conclusive obliteration and utterly evil nihilism of the deity named Tharizdun.
Could it be the herald of end – Miltiades realize in complete horror.
[/sblock]



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Without even blinking at the madman's ravings, "Why do we not have any choice left to us? Could we not go back up the way we came?"




You idiotic gnome, The end of all is nigh, All, ALL!!!!
With rage and anger, the priest draws his sword and attacks.

* round 1 actions


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2007)

"Bout time," growls Korbryn, moving to intercept the priest before he can reach one of the dwarf's companions. "All yer talkin' weren't doin' me no kindness." He brings his greatsword to bear, slashing sideways at the enemy.



*
HP: 34/42, AC: 21
Initiative: 14
Attack +10, Damage 2d6+9 (19-20) 
*


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

Miltiades, eyes widen in horror at his realization. He drops the symbol to take up his spear resolutely despite his cold shaken limbs. "*You serve the Black Sun! Your madness must end*." Miltiades moves to flank the man and stab him in the side.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/2/3 : MM Charges 34*

As the priest screams in anger and pulls out his weapon to attack the party, Ithiken rolls his eyes and sighs.  "Oh good grief!"

He then pulls out his wand of magic missiles and prepares to fire.  [Initative 22]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2007)

When the priest makes his move, the Kid is ready. He stubmles a bit as he springs into action, but moves to the side to try to find a place to send a dagger.

OOC: Init: 9 Move to a place to stab at him, tumbling if needbe. 29 Dagger: AC 27 (possible Crit), 14 hp Confirm Crit: Fails (unless his AC is 10)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 26, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Well, how unexpected is this?"  The small gnome says to himself, sarcastically.  He catches himself daydreaming for a moment, with some effort, he rips himself back into the cold, dark reality.

Lenuran begins a ditty about a hapless farmer who was always dropping his tools...and then points to the Insane Priests shortsword.

OOC:
Initiative (1d20+2=3) 

Cast Grease on his weapon in his hand.  DC14 (Reflex) to not drop it.  Lasts 4 rounds.

Bardic music: 2 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/1/0


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

*Round 1*

As the priest screams in anger and pulls out his weapon to attack the party, Ithiken rolls his eyes and sighs. "Oh good grief!"
He then pulls out his wand of magic missiles and prepares to fire, two force arrows strike the mad priest.

"The end is nigh, nigh nigh" (X10)
The priest repeats the words madly, he draws his sword but tries to reach his hand and touch Miltiades in the face. Miltiades thrust his spear in defense but misses. The priest lays his filthy hand on Rao's cleric face for a second, a second that proves to be critical as his cold touch burns Miltiades flesh, Miltiades fights against the evil feeling that tries to cloud his mind and prevail.

Miltiades then back and thrust his spear once more, but he nails the spear in the ground, the hit causes him to shake and lose his grip on the spear which falls on the ground.

"Bout time," growls Korbryn, moving to intercept the priest before he can reach one of the dwarf's companions. "All yer talkin' weren't doin' me no kindness."  He brings his greatsword to bear, slashing sideways at the enemy. The winter coat, ochre robes and Full plate are thick enough from this blow to penetrate, although the dwarf's sword tears he robes and coat.

When the priest makes his move, the Kid is ready. He stubmle a bit as he springs into action, but moves to the side to try to find a place to send a dagger. The dagger finds his spot and cuts the Priest's nape deep enough to cause the priest to shout in panic.

"Well, how unexpected is this?" The small gnome says to himself, sarcastically. He catches himself daydreaming for a moment, with some effort, he rips himself back into the cold, dark reality.
Lenuran begins a ditty about a hapless farmer who was always dropping his tools...and then points to the Insane Priests shortsword. The Priest hold the sword tight despite of the greasy substance.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – 2 magic missiles. Dmg 7.
Insane Priest – Cast a spell, Touch Attack vs. Miltiades 22, dmg 1. Ref save vs. Grease [Success].
Miltiades – AoO vs. Priest 18, Attack Priest 4.
Korbryn – Attack Priest 19.
The Kid – Flank + Skirmish attack Priest 29 [No Crit.], dmg 14.
Lenuran – Cast Grease.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor, Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Korbryn - Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Miltiades - Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.

*Miltiades and Thandis flank the Priest
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 6/2/3 : MM Charges 33*

"Somebody shut this guy up please!" Ithiken moans in exasperation.  He takes a few steps back to keep himself out of harm's way, then blasts the priest with his wand again.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Korbryn frowns as his blade slides off the deranged priest's heavy armor. The dwarf was unaccustomed to not drawing blood with every strike. Relaxing his grip slightly on his greatsword, Korbryn brings the blade back around for another powerful slash!



*
HP: 34/42, AC: 21
Attack +10, Damage 2d6+9 (19-20) 
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

*Round 2 – End of Combat*

"Somebody shut this guy up please!" Ithiken moans in exasperation. He takes a few steps back to keep himself out of harm's way, then blasts the priest with his wand again. The magical attack were all you need, the Priest falls on his back, dead, crushed from the inside as the bolts of force strikes his chest.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – 2 magic missiles. Dmg 6.
[/sblock]

Then all is silent but the flowing water of the waterfall.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Korbryn pulls up on his swing, stopping his blade as the priest tumbles to the ground. The dwarf walks up to the body and kicks it hard in the head, just to be sure the cleric is dead.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ithiken cocks his head to the side as the priest falls dead, then glances down at his wand.

"Uh... nevermind."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Kobryrn assumes his ever vigilant "guard" position, guessing that The Kid and Ithiken will want to search the nearby corpses, as well as the chamber itself.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2007)

The Kid kneels over the priest, casually wiping its blood of his dagger. As he begins his search of the corpses, he asks, "Something's off about this place. The air magical or something? Those marks on the floor and walls mean something to someone."

OOC: Take 20 search on bodies, then on anything he's directed to (symbols, pillar, etc.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken cocks his head to the side as the priest falls dead, then glances down at his wand.
> 
> "Uh... nevermind."




"Be careful where you point that thing," The gnome says with a smirk.  "Tharizdun, you say?" he says, looking towards the Priest,"This definitely seems to make some sense now -- for this doesn't look like the work or the followers from the first occupants of the moathouse -- I haven't seen any sign of Iuz or Zuggtmoy here." 

"Where should we look now?  The alcove? The obelisk?  The pillar?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=Lenuran Knowledge]
Now that Miltiades Identify the area and the priest under Tharizdun's influence – or the black sun, herald of end, several of the dreaded god names.
Lenuran recalls the following:
Tharizdun, so terrible is he that in eons past, it is said that all other deities banded together against him, they forced to banish him to a place unknown.
How does the forces cooperate it is unknown, but you know is that the elder elemental eye joined forces with the powerful demon lords such as Zuggtmoy, Lolth and Demogorgon, even with the vile demi-god Iuz…
But what to the elder elemental eye with the pure destructive force of the black sun …
[/sblock]

Searching the dead priest, not before Korbryn kick him in the head, Thandis find a small black pearl and a folded letter in an inside pocket of the coat, the curved short sword lies next to him, the curving resembles an image of an agonized shouting face, a potion of some sort tied inside the robes with a strong string, tied to his belt you find a pouch with 23 gold coins and a gem worth 20 gold he guess, around his neck lies the dreaded symbol of elemental evil.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2007)

The Kid cuts free the potion, and holds out that potion and the pearl to the wizard. "Magical?" He then searches the other corpse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

*Don't forget the folded letter.

Searching the giant brain with the tentacles, Thandis don't know where to start.
After circling the Giant pinkish corpse and inspectnig it more closely The Kid realizes that this thing got nothing


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2007)

When Ithiken takes the small vial from The Kid when he asks if it's magical, the young elf rolls his eyes at him.  "Oh no... I'm sure this guy stores all of his fresh spring water in easy-to-use, single-sip containers like this."

He grabs the potion, pearl and letter and then casts his typical _Detect Magic_... without making another snide comment about it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

The potion, pearl and the sword next to the dead priest are glaring with magic.
Opening the letter, Ithiken reads

_"The water Temple will soon make its move against the forces of fire. Return quickly, Festrath, for we need your aid. Together, we shall win the favor of the doomdreamers and the Triad itself"_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

His teeth chattering, Miltiades wraps his arms around himself to conserve some body heat as he tries to identify what spell the priest attempted to use.

Spellcraft +2


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> His teeth chattering, Miltiades wraps his arms around himself to conserve some body heat as he tries to identify what spell the priest attempted to use.
> 
> Spellcraft +2




[sblock=Spellcraft check]
FAIL !!!
[/sblock]

Miltiades have no idea what the now dead priest cast … but what he found out is very troubling.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Thandis, err, Mr. The Kid"Lenuran, who has a problem dropping formalities and dealing with nicknames, says"Why don't we go take a look at the base of this large pillar."

He walks over to the base of the pillar -- how wide is it?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

The Kid wanders over to the pillar and examines it visually first, then _carefully_ inspects it with his hands and tools. Perhaps there was magic or treasure or trap, but hopefully he'd find it before it found them.

OOC: Take 20 on search the pillar, then the various runes. Is there another exit?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Kid wanders over to the pillar and examines it visually first, then _carefully_ inspects it with his hands and tools. Perhaps there was magic or treasure or trap, but hopefully he'd find it before it found them.
> 
> OOC: Take 20 on search the pillar, then the various runes. Is there another exit?




Immpossible though it seems, the huge obelisk comes to a very narrow point that is balanced atop this 30-foot-high pillar. The pillar has been carved from the rock itself and appears to be quite solid. iron rungs, mostly free of corrosion, have been hammered into it, allowing antone to climb to the point where pillar meets obelisk.

No other exit is present but a strange Archway is carved out of the stone on the eastern cave wall in such a way that it seems to be nothing but a carved mass of written tentacles and serpents, beyond the opening is a smoth black wall.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Mr. The Kid, find any traps?" Lenuran says as he eyes the large obelisk.

"If not, then I really would like to see how this small pillar holds up that huge obelisk."

OOC: Once Thandis is confident that there are no traps on the pillar, Lenuran will climb the iron rungs to get a look at how this thing is balanced on the top.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2007)

"Just don't bring it down atop us," grumbles Korbryn.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"You'll be the first person I will inform if I am successful in tipping it over, no, make that the second -- I will inform myself first, then let you know." He says to the dwarf, as he nimbly climbs up the iron rings, on the lookout for any tell-tale sign of purple tentacles in the pillar.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 3, 2007)

Lenuran climbs using the iron rungs. Upon reaching the top he sees nothing special, the pillar and the obelisk is one with each other in the connection point.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

He looks over the pillar/obelisk junction with a quizzical eye.  _"How could this small piece of stone hold up this enormous pillar" _ He thinks to himself.

He reaches out and feels the contour of the pillar to where it meets the obelisk and continues on as only obelisk.

OOC: Do any signs of purple tentacles appear when he touches the obelisk portion?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

The Kid shakes his head at the crazy gnome. "When you are done, will you try to go through the door that is not a door but tentacles." The Kid looks at the entry with the sour look of fear, then checks it very carefully for traps.

OOC: Another take 20 Search. Kid is creeped out.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 3, 2007)

*Surprise Round*

While Lenuran inspect the connection point of the pillar and the enormous Obelisk,  Thandis goes to scan the walled archway, it seems to be nothing but a carved mass of writing, the entrance is sealed by a smooth, black wall. There are no visible lines of a passage or a door. After spotting no harm, Thandis checks for traps, upon touching the wall beyond this apparent dead end, a thorny tentacle push through the blackness as if it were a curtain. The tentacle barely misses the surprised Kid.
The tentacle then followed by a big creature that resemble the dead pinkish corpse that lies not far away.

In the mean time, up on the Pillar, Lenuran touches and inspects the contour where the pillar meets the Obelisk, something feels strange to touch, despite the fact that it seems like they where made out of the same stone, in a matter of seconds Lenuran vanish from sight.

[sblock=Lenuran]
You find your self in a perfect spherical room of black walls with purple veins. No light is present, but even without it, Lenuran find that he can see, there are no visible exits from this room.
[/sblock]

*Korbryn, Thandis, Miltiades and Ithiken – Inits and first round actions, prepare for combat with the tentacle horror.
*Lenuran – State your action in the unknown location.

[sblock=Actions]
Grell – Attack Thandis 8

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor, Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Korbryn - Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Miltiades - Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2007)

Korbryn utters a low growl at the sight of the tentacled threat and rushes forward, swinging his heavy blade in an overhand arc. 



*
Initiative: 13
1 pt. power attack: Attack +9, Damage 2d6+11 (19-20)
*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

[sblock=Stradh]"Lenuran," He thinks to himself,"Sometimes your curiousity gets the best of you, now just look where it got you this time."

He looks around the black room, noting that there are no visible exits or entrances.

"Hello?" He says,"Anyone here?"

He walks around the spherical room, taking a close look at the walls for any secret doors.

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 3, 2007)

As the tentacled creature materializes through the black wall, Ithiken spins around and shouts a number of curses and invectives.  "Oh for the love of the gods... what _NOW_?!?  You know... I'm _getting a little tired of this_!!!" 

He raises his wand of magic missiles and fires a pair at the creature.  Initiative 16


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

The Kid stumbles backwards in surprised terror, his moves sluggish to start. But the adrenaline helps as he leaps high into the air backwards. He tosses a dagger the best he can as he does so.

OOC: Init: 7 He'll tumble out of the way easily (Tumble 31!), and attack Attack (1d20+9=13, 1d4+3+2d6=17)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

Miltiades begins chanting calling out to the heavenly planes a summons for winged warriors to aid in the battle.

ooc init 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1297854 Summon Monster II multiple augmented celestial owls to flank the beastie.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2007)

*Round 1 – end of Combat.*

As the tentacle creature materializes through the black wall, Ithiken spins around and shouts a number of curses and invectives. "Oh for the love of the gods... what NOW?!? You know... I'm getting a little tired of this!!!"  
He raises his wand of magic missiles and fires a pair at the creature.

Miltiades begins chanting calling out to the heavenly planes a summons for winged warriors to aid in the battle.

Korbryn utters a low growl at the sight of the tentacle threat and rushes forward, swinging his heavy blade in an overhand arc. The sword lands on the wall beyond the arch.

A moment later, the horrified, misshapen creature that remind a giant, floating brain with tentacles appears in whole. He then moves forward, trying to be in a position where all his tentacles oppose threat to all the party members. Angry about his recent miss, Korbryn exploits and opportunity to strike the giant abomination, the great sword pierce the creature like a knife pierce a butter, the creature shrieks and falls with a loud thud on the ground, his brain fluids spray the stout dwarf and the terrorized Kid.

*Miltiades can stop casting without losing his spell

In the meantime, in an unknown location.
[sblock=Lenuran]
Lenuran walks around the room, when a voice boom in a low, hollow tone, the boom brings the gnome to his knees, his ears pounding like a drum, but the voice invades deep into his mind.
*“Seek the heart of each of the four moons. Together, they can sunder the walls of my prison. For now, eat of my fruit and be blessed.”*
A moments pass and the voice fades, a lustrous black fruit suddenly appears in Lenuran’s hands.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Wand of magic missiles. Dmg 10.
Miltiades – Begin Summon monster II.
Korbryn – move ro R13, attack Grell 11, AoO vs. Grell 27 [Critical Confirmed], dmg 30.
Grell – move to S14, Dead.


Active spells & Effects: 
Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor, Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Korbryn - Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity.
Miltiades - Temporary -2 damage to Strength and Dexterity..
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2007)

Korbryn nods as the beast crashes to the ground, unphased and apparently unconcerned by the brain fluids that now cover him. He eyes the creature's corpse, as if trying to decide what piece to cut off and add to the collection of humanoid ears about his neck.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2007)

Miltiades discontinues his planar chanting and goes up to inspect the area where Lenuran disappeared. "*Lenuran! Can you hear me?*"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

The Kid shivers, but not from cold, his body tense with fear and disgust. "L-let's get out of here. N-nothing in there."

When he notices the missing gnome, the Kid tries to calm down. Very carefully he climbs the rings, then checks them for a magical trap. Perhaps he can disable it.

OOC: Search 20 carefully.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 4, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

[sblock=Strahd]

With the echoes of the booming voice still ringing in his ears, Lenuran tries to sort out just what happened and who the voice belongs to.  "Could that actually have been Tharizdun himself?" He thinks to himself,"He is supposed to be only a myth -- a legend...  Could this possibly mean that he is merely imprisoned somewhere?"

He shudders visibly at the thought -- "This cult -- could their aim be to free him?"

He shudders again, and begins to pace nervously.

"Heart of the 4 moons...what does that mean?  But most importantly -- how do I get out of here?" The gnomes mind is racing,"Am I supposed to eat this fruit to gain my freedom?  Or will it convert me to the worship of the Dark Lord?"

Lenuran continues to pace back and forth across the small room for another minute for something else to happen, then finally, with fear and apprehension, breaks down and eats the fruit, in hoping that it frees him from this prison.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2007)

Korbryn looks toward the arch, a strange grin on the battle-hardened dwarf's face. "If I touch it again, will we get another?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2007)

"*Possibly, but right now we need to figure out what happened to our historian.*"

Miltiades casts detect magic to try and ascertain some clues as to what has occurred.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2007)

The Kid begins to climb the iron rungs, upon reaching the top, he looks without touching the area but spots nothing out of the ordinary, the pillar and the above obelisk are one, no trace of Lenuran.

Lenuran pace back and forth along the room, suddenly he finds himself, with the fruit still in his hand, back in the cave, to the feet of the pillar, above him Thandis check the place were he vanished, the others surround the pillar.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2007)

"Well I was thinking that--"   Suddenly the gnome appears next to Ithiken, who jumps about five feet in the air in surprise.  "--BAHHHH!!!  What the?!?  Lenuran!!!  DON'T DO THAT!!!"

The elf furrows his brow and looks at the gnome.  "I didn't know you could make yourself invisible.  Great.  Makes one of my spells even more superfluous."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2007)

Miltiades ignores the elf's babbling and checks Lenuran over visually. "*What happened? And what is that?" * he asks the gnome, pointing to the fruit.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

Korbryn moves to the remains of the dead cleric, tearing a peice from his cloak to use as a rag. Although he remains vigilant, the dwarf lovingly begins to clean the blade of his greatsword _Anrak_.



*I finally got around to naming his sword; It has killed plenty of foes now, so it deserves a name.

Anrak roughly translates to Foehammer. *


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2007)

The Kid shakily climbs down. Gnolls and dragons he can handle. Betrayers boil his blood. But this... this was getting too much for him. We was a solider. This was madness.

"We can talk about this later. We're done here, okay?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"By the Hells, I am glad to be back into this cold, evil place, and out of THAT dark, evil place!"   

The gnome looks around at his companions, notices The Kid looking at where Lenuran disappeared.

"Thandis - WAIT!"  He yells out.  The gnome then sits down, with his back against the pillar and calms himself down.

He begins to explain what just happened to him,"If you touch the junction of the pillar and obelisk, you'll get transported to a black room -- devoid of light, and spherical in shape."

He continues,"Although there was no light, I could see inside of it, the walls were smooth, but there were no exits."

 "Then a loud voice boomed inside of my head -- I fear it was Tharizdun himself!"  The small gnome shudders at the mention of his name.

 "He told me to look for the 'Hearts of the Four Moons, for they could sunder the walls of his prison'"

"I don't know what the first part means, but the second part has me grievously concerned -- this cult that we've stumbled upon may be attempting to free Tharizdun!" 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades ignores the elf's babbling and checks Lenuran over visually. "What happened? And what is that?" he asks the gnome, pointing to the fruit.




"The voice told me to eat of his fruit and be blessed.  I am actually considering eating it, for whoever this was, Tharizdun or not, why would he want to harm one of his followers?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2007)

Miltiades shakes his head in negation "*You do not want his blessings. Though they offer potent powers of destruction they drive mortals insane and corrupt their souls. Do not seek to become like the madman we have slain*."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

His blade clean, Korbryn moves to rejoin his companions. "This sounds like a threat t' the dwarves, an' other goodly folk. We must be puttin' a stop t' it."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I heed your wisdom and thank you for your council," He says, while looking at Miltiades.

"However, I am a collector of knowledge and obscure bits of information, and how better to know thy enemy, than to understand some of their dark secrets.  I am quite intrigued by the knowledge that this fruit may bestow.  But, my thirst for knowledge is tempered by the fact that most of the people we've met here so far have been batshiat insane."

"In the end, this fruit here could be the foundation for quite the tale -- an epic, perhaps -- about a gnome who either ate a piece of fruit and was granted a boon of some kind, or a gnome who foolhardily ate a bit of black fruit and then went off his rocker."

"I don't really know which pathway to take, honestly, but if we are to prevent the release of Tharizdun, which could destroy all existence, if the legends be true -- we need all of the help we can get against him.  Perhaps eating of this fruit will give us some clue or weapon against him."

With that, Lenuran bites deeply into the black fruit, not knowing what exactly the outcome will be, but hoping for the best.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

As the gnome bites into the black fruit before anyone can offer further guidance, Korbryn quickly readies his blade, taking a firm grip on _Anrak_'s hilt. "If'n ye go batty, be knowin' that me blade shall be the last thing ye see."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2007)

Distracted by his unease, the Kid is too slow to stop the gnome. But his hands are full of daggers, and he seems a bit twitchy---ready to use them.

OOC: Thandis, please loose another d6 SAN. What was that? Okay, you can freely attack the freakish gnome.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2007)

The fruit is bitter, after the first bite it rots completely, the piece you ate, slides along your throat like a slug on ground, Lenuran's face twitch a little bit and then he feels enlighten. He has a feeling that he must read the mad priest's fold paper and the journal they found up in the dungeon, why? He doesn't know.

[sblock=Lenuran]
He receives a permanent bonus of  +1 to his wisdom score.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Well, that did taste somewhat foul.  I feel somewhat changed, but I can't put a finger on it yet, but not in a deviant way."

He looks around at his companions, and he notes the twitching fingers on hilts and shafts.

 "You can also put your minds at ease -- I am not going insane this day, perhaps tomorrow, or the day after, but as for right now, I would like nothing more than to get someplace warm and peruse all of the documents that we have found here."

He then spurts out,"The dark lord be praised!," Then cracks up laughing,"JUST KIDDING!!!"

"This will definitely make it into my book."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

Korbryn nearly decapitates the joking gnome, before realizing his companion's outburst is in jest. He lowers his weapon, but points one gnarled finger at Lenuran. "I'll be keepin' an eye on ye, gnome. Don' be doubtin' it."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2007)

The Kid's eye twitches at the gnome's antics. "Then read the cursed things already!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Why don't we depart this place and head back to Hommlet."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2007)

It is getting colder and colder in this foul place.

[sblock=Third Fort save vs. Intense unnatural cold]
Ithiken – [Success]
Thandis the Kid - [Success]
Miltiades - [Success]
Korbryn - [Success]
Lenuran - [Success]
[/sblock]

* xp post in the RG updated.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2007)

"Okay. Let's go." The Kid looks eager, very eager.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2007)

Korbryn grunts his agreement with Thandis. Sheathing his sword, the doughty dwarf leads the way back to the platform. When his companions have once again joined him, he grabs the ropes and begins hauling them back up into the dungeon above.


*One more encounter should get Korbryn to 5th level! Random encounters on the way back to Hommlet, perhaps? *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 7, 2007)

Once up, you all shake the unnatural cold feeling.
Three known ways out of this dungeon, one is through the cursed twisted tunnels and up the waterfall, two is to somehow open the sealed gate, and the third is through the secret tunnel in the catacombs.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2007)

Korbryn considers for a moment, and then begins to lead the way forward. "Me be thinkin' the best route out be the tunnel in the catacombs."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Any way out of this place is fine with me - I want nothing more than to curl up next to the fire at the Welcome Wench and rest my old bones while I peruse the notes from this journal and the letter from the mad priest."

"We could also look for the release mechanism on the portcullis, since we have access to the other side of it now -- if that is a more direct route."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 7, 2007)

The Kid nods. Assuming the priest has no objections, he begins leading them out that way, daggers in hand.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 8, 2007)

Miltiades shakes his head "*Foolish gnome, it is your very soul you have risked. To the portcullis then.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2007)

The majority of the party decided that lifting the portcullis less spooky than crawling in a webbed, filthy gravely tunnel. 
The iron portcullis rests in place, they are thick, cold to touch and quite heavy, no lifting device is visible.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Shaking his head at the gnome's unwise decision to bite into the fruit, Ithiken can't help but comment on his foolishness.  "You know, Lenuran... it's actions like that which makes me believe that when we go round this crazy world for a fourth time... you and your kind aren't going to be a part of it anymore.  Heck, even the tieflings will pass you gnomes by!"

The elf then glances around to look for the raising and lowering mechanism of the portcullis.  (Search/Spot check)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2007)

Korbryn knows that the portcullis is stout and solid; he had tried lifting it once before. Perhaps with the aid of his companions, they could lift it. The dwarf moves forward and grabs hold of the bars, nodding that Thandis and Miltiades should do the same.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I do admit that there was a risk involved in the eating of the fruit," Lenuran says while looking at the others attempting to lift the portcullis,"And I am not normally such a thrill seeker, as my primary focus is to record and document events for my journal, but now we are up against a cult that seeks to free the dark lord -- and any insight I, or we, might gain onto how they will attempt to do so is worth some risk..."

"As for this portcullis, it must be able to lifted somehow.....Mr. The Kid - do you remember the middle door to the East of here?  Remember how it had a chain that went into the ceiling or wall -- and it looked like it was a trap that was already sprung?  Do you think that this could be the release mechanism for the portcullis?"

Door #2?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2007)

"I can have a look." The Kid searches to see if he can reset it somehow, perhaps opening the gate.

OOC: Take 20 on Search, use Disable Device if appropriate.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2007)

While Korbryn inspects the portcullis and Lenuran and the Kid speak and suggest other possibilities for opening the gate, Ithiken eyes spots the outlines of a concealed opening, the outlines are filled with moos and fungi. The opening is a small brick with almost camouflaged iron ring, to remove the brick all you need is to pull the ring.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ithiken's head moves closer and closer to the moss-covered wall... and his nose almost touches it.  He then pulls out his knife and then begins clearing out the the moss and fungi from small grooves of the opening.  When he gets to the ring itself, he reaches up and puts his finger through it, then turns to the others before doing anything else.

"Whatcha think?  Should I pull this?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 9, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran is busy discussing the trap door that was found in the other room when he spots Ithiken playing with something in the wall.  "...And that chain disappearing into the wall could easily......Hold on Mr. Kid -- I believe our elven friend has found something."

He gets closer to the elf and notices the ring in the wall.  "Good eyes there Ithiken -- maybe that will finally win our freedom from this foul moathouse."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2007)

Korbryn eyes the ring suspiciously. "I'd be lettin' The Kid take a gander at yon ring afore pullin' it."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2007)

Miltiades steps aside to let the Kid pass, still shivering the priest looks pale and a little shell-shocked but still hanging in there. "*We will need wards against the cold the next time we return."* He says to no one in particular.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 9, 2007)

The Kid numbly follows the gnome to the indicated spot, but when the priest speaks up, he glares. "We don't need to come back. Collapse the entrances. Make sure nothing comes out. We don't have to come back."

With that, he examines the chain for anything unusual.

OOC: Take 20 on Search.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 9, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades steps aside to let the Kid pass, still shivering the priest looks pale and a little shell-shocked but still hanging in there. "*We will need wards against the cold the next time we return."* He says to no one in particular.




"I doubt it will be us that returns here anytime soon -- I believe it is our duty to report the finding of the pillar and obelisk chamber to Cannoness Y'dey and Elmo, and perhaps Rufus and Burne -- as the leaders of this area, they should decide what to do with such a foul shrine to the Dark Lord within their borders."

"I am looking forward to a nice, soft bed this evening, and a nice, warm fire."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2007)

"*We shall read their journals and lorebooks, then we can make an informed decision about how to proceed. Finding a way to collapse the tunnels around the shrines may indeed be the best option. We shall see.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2007)

Searching around the little iron ring Ithiken found, Thandis finds nothing, so he pulls it, the brick that were connected to the iron ring slides and Thandis place it on the ground, behind the brick, you see an hole with a lever.
Checking the lever, you spot another chains in the wall, it is the opening mechanism of the portcullis.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ithiken looks over Thandis' shoulder and into the hole.  "All right!  There we go!  Pull the lever and let's get out of here!"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 10, 2007)

The Kid tries to use something to hook it, then pulls. He wasn't trusting one of his hands to it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2007)

With a loud screech, the chains begin to move, the heavy portcullis moans under their own weight as they rise up.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2007)

Korbryn nods as the portcullis raises. "Now we can be away from this foul place."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lenuran*

"Agreed, the Welcome Wench has a bench in front of the hearth reserved for me this evening."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2007)

As they head out Miltiades keeps a wary eye peeled lest any dragons catch them by surprise.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 11, 2007)

"Thank the gods!  I'm done with this place!" Ithiken says, as they march back upstairs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2007)

*Surprise Round*

[sblock=Spot the hidden Dragon checks]
Miltiades – [Fail]
Korbryn – [Fail]
Thandis – [Fail]
Lenuran – [Fail]
Ithiken – [Fail]
[/sblock]

High above the ground (10' high), concealed and hidden among the rubble of the ruined barricade, the blue wyrm roars and calls. Revenge!!
A rumbling thunder follow a straight line of sparkling lightning that springs out from the dragon's mouth, catching Lenuran and Korbryn flatfooted.
The huge amount of electricity spreads along the shortest party members burns the flesh and cloud the mind. Lenuran (0 hp) is downed to his knees.

* Post inits and battle actions
The Dragon is the pale blue circle on the wall to the south

[sblock=Actions]
Blue Dragon – Breath attack Korbryn and Lenuran, dmg 24.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Mage armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 12, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 0/24*

 *"ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZTT"* 

The sound of electricity coursing through the gnomes body is almost the last thing Lenuran hears on this plane.

Lenuran, brought to his knees, stands up slowly, the acrid smell of burnt hair still lingering in his nostrils.  The world seems to have slowed down, he feels as is he is teetering on the brink of unconsciousness.

He is barely able to murmur the syllables to the minor curative magic that he has used hundreds of times before.

OOC:
Cast Cure Light Wounds on self heals 7.

cure Light wounds on self (1d8+4=7) 
Lenuran initiative (1d20+2=14) 

Bardic music: 2 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/0/0

Strahd - I can't get the file to open for me, says 404 not found


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Cast Cure Light Wounds on self heals 7.



Don't forget to loose 1 due to being disabled.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Strahd - I can't get the file to open for me, says 404 not found



That's everywhere in ENWorld. My ravenloft maps are gone too. Its been reported.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2007)

The Kid snarls, then attempts to find cover while tossing a dagger at the beast.

OOC: Map is not working, so attempt to move to cover, then throw dagger with skirmish. Init:  15 .


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

Korbryn roars, having twice now suffered the effects of the dragon's lightning. "I'll be fer makin' a pair o' boots out o' yer hide, ye blue newt!" Of course, after a quick look about the dwarf realizes that there is absolutely no way to reach the beast. "Fall back," he cries, drawing his greatsword as he moves. "Into the keep."



*
HP: 18 of 42, AC: 21
Initiative: 15

Draw weapon, double move to I12.*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2007)

Miltiades immediately moves to the fallen gnome and calls upon powerful healing magic to aid him. 


Miltiades initiative 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1313015

Cure moderate wounds 18 hp http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1313021


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 15, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 18 : Spells 5/2/3 : MM Charges 32*

"Gah!!!  What the?!?--"  Ithiken immediately ducks back inside the room for protection, then casts a Shield spell for extra defense.  (Initiative 13 / Move to H12 / Cast _Shield_ on self)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2007)

*Strahd, is there anyway for Korbryn to reach the dragon? Rubble leading up to the top of the wall or such?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Strahd, is there anyway for Korbryn to reach the dragon? Rubble leading up to the top of the wall or such?*



Nope, Korbryn is too short and heavy.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

*Action updated.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 16, 2007)

Round 1
*"ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZTT"* 
The sound of electricity coursing through the gnomes body is almost the last thing Lenuran hears on this plane.
Miltiades immediately moves to the fallen gnome and calls upon powerful healing magic to aid him, the gnome burns vanish almost completely, leaving him with minor bruisers.

The Kid snarls, then attempts to find cover while tossing a dagger at the beast.
He finds cover near the stair's adjacent wall. The dagger flies and strikes a loosely stone before the dragon.

Korbryn roars, having twice now suffered the effects of the dragon's lightning. "I'll be fer makin' a pair o' boots out o' yer hide, ye blue newt!" Of course, after a quick look about the dwarf realizes that there is absolutely no way to reach the beast. "Fall back,"  he cries, drawing his greatsword as he moves. "Into the keep."

Lenuran, brought to his knees, stands up slowly, the acrid smell of burnt hair still lingering in his nostrils. Healed by the priest, the istorian decides to retreat into the moathouse.

"Gah!!! What the?!?--" Ithiken immediately ducks back inside the room for protection, then casts a Shield spell for extra defense. 

Cowerds!! Roars the dragon and glides to Miltiades just like an eagle glides to catch a bunny,  Miltiades raise his shield and deflects the wyrm's claws, the sharp nails scratch the shield with annoying sound.

[sblock=Actions]
Miltiades – 5ft. to M12, CMW on Lenuran 18.
Thandis – move to J14, Skirmish attack Dragon 23.
Korbryn – Double move to I12.
Lenuran – Standup and Move to K10.
Ithiken – Move to H12, Cast Shield on self.
Blue Dragon – Fly to N13, 2 claws Miltiades 12/14.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Shield.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

Spear raised protectively against the dragon's fearsome claws and snapping jaws, the priest withdraws back to his comrades, seeing if he draws the dragon back with him into the dwarf's brutal killing range.


ooc withdraw action to J10


----------



## stonegod (Oct 16, 2007)

The Kid pulls back behind the dwarf, taking a potion to strengthen his defenses. 

OOC: _shield of faith_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

Korbryn lifts Anrak, ready to strike the dragon should it follow Miltiades through the door and into the keep. 


*
HP: 18 of 42, AC: 21
Ready action: Attack when dragon comes within range
Attack +10, 2d6+9 (19-20)
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 16, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 22 : Spells 5/1/3 : MM Charges 32*

Ithiken pulls out his Wand of _Magic Missiles_ and fires a pair of them at the dragon.  (Take 5' only if needed to get within line-of-sight of dragon / Cast Magic Missile: 2d4+2 damage)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 17, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Hp: 17/24*

"Many thanks Miltiades!" Lenuran says as he takes cover behind the wall.

He then begins to chant a rhyme that he has recited a thousand times before, filling his companions with hope.

OOC:

Bardic Music - +1 bonus to hit/damage/saves against fear

Bardic music: 1 left; SLA remaining: Prestigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors and Speak with Animals; Spells remaining: 3/1/0


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2007)

*Round 1*

Spear rose protectively against the dragon's fearsome claws and snapping jaws, the priest withdraws back to his comrades, seeing if he draws the dragon back with him into the dwarf's brutal killing range.

The Kid pulls back behind the dwarf, taking a potion to strengthen his defenses.

Korbryn lifts Anrak, ready to strike the dragon should it follow Miltiades through the door and into the keep.

"Many thanks Miltiades!" Lenuran says as he takes cover behind the wall. He then begins to chant a rhyme that he has recited a thousand times before, filling his companions with hope.

Ithiken pulls out his Wand of Magic Missiles and fires a pair of them at the dragon.

The Dragon absorbs the magical arrows, takes off and flies above the ruined keep, out of sight.

[sblock=Actions]
Miltiades – Withdraw to J10.
Thandis – Move to , Potion Shield of faith.
Lenuran – Bardic Music.
Ithiken – Magic Missiles, dmg 7.
Blue Dragon – Fly Out of sight, unknown location.
Korbryn – Delay Action.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Shield – 5 minutes.
Thandis - Shield of faith – 2 minute.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2007)

The Dragon is no where to be seen so you pat attention to noises
[sblock=Listen & Spot checks]
Miltiades – You see nothing but a faint thud can be heard from somewhere in the moathouse.
Thandis – You see nothing but there is something in the southern corridor.
Lenuran – You see nothing but your Gnomish ears catch a loud thud from down the southern corridor, something is coming.
Ithiken – You see nothing but you prick your ears when a loud thud comes from down the southern corridor.
Korbryn – You see nothing and your head pumps like a dwarven drum.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2007)

The Kid draws another dagger and flattens himself against the entrance to the southern hall. "Something's coming down there," he whispers, heart in his throat.

OOC: Move to H13.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Korbryn – Delay Action.




*FYI, Strahd...Korbryn readied an action, which is different from delay action. His initiative remains the same until his readied action is triggered. Since the dragon hasn't come in the front door, Korbryn can act on his original initiative count this round.

Note to Voadam: Korbryn could use some healing if we are about to go toe to toe with a dragon.*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ithiken hurries to the opposite side of the doorway to the hall that Thandis went to.  He holds his wand to the ready, then decides to take matters into his own hands.  He cups his hand to his mouth and then shouts as loud as he can so that the beast can hopefully hear him.

"ALL WE WANT TO DO IS LEAVE THIS INFERNAL PLACE!!!  YOU STAY PUT AND LET US GO, YOU'LL HAVE NO FURTHER INCIDENT WITH US!!!  YOU CAN HAVE THIS MOATHOUSE ALL TO YOURSELF!!!  BUT IF YOU GET IN OUR WAY AGAIN, WE'LL HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO CONTINUE HURTING YOU!!!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 17/24*

"Something is coming from the south corridor, I hear it as well."   Lenuran says as he continues his chanting.

 OOC: Continue Bardic Music -- +1 to attack/dmg, saves vs. fear/charm


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2007)

Miltiades moves over to the wounded dwarf and brings his healing magic to bear.

ooc comprehend languages to cure light wounds for 7 hp.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Feeling somewhat better from Miltiades' healing, Kobryn maintains his ground, waiting to see where the dragon has went.


*
HP: 25/42, AC: 21
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2007)

*Round 2*

Miltiades moves over to the wounded dwarf and brings his healing magic to bear, 

Feeling somewhat better from Miltiades' healing, Kobryn maintains his ground, waiting to see where the dragon has went.

The Kid draws another dagger and flattens himself against the entrance to the southern hall. "Something's coming down there," he whispers, heart in his throat.

"Something is coming from the south corridor, I hear it as well." Lenuran says as he continues his chanting.

Ithiken hurries to the opposite side of the doorway to the hall that Thandis went to. He holds his wand to the ready, then decides to take matters into his own hands. He cups his hand to his mouth and then shouts as loud as he can so that the beast can hopefully hear him."ALL WE WANT TO DO IS LEAVE THIS INFERNAL PLACE!!! YOU STAY PUT AND LET US GO, YOU'LL HAVE NO FURTHER INCIDENT WITH US!!! YOU CAN HAVE THIS MOATHOUSE ALL TO YOURSELF!!! BUT IF YOU GET IN OUR WAY AGAIN, WE'LL HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO CONTINUE HURTING YOU!!!",  once he sees the dragon race down the hallway, two missiles fly and strike the wyrm.

From around the corner, the dragon lungs his long neck and tries to bite Thandis, despite the edge of the wall and the divine potection, the dragons' teeth sinks into The Kid's hips, tearing flesh and joints.

Now, that he sees the vicious winged creature down the southern hallway, Korbryn springs into action, moving to oppose the blue wyrm, the dwarf raise Anrak and strikes, but the agile reptilian creature dodge the blow.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Ready action, move to G13, Attack Dragon 20.
Miltiades – move to J11, Clw on Korbryn, 7hp.
Thandis – Move to H13. *cover +4 to AC.
Lenuran – Bardic Music.
Ithiken – move to F13, Magic Missiles, dmg 7. *cover +4 to AC.
Blue Dragon – move to G14, bite Thandis 26, dmg 11.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Shield – 5 minutes. +4 to AC
Thandis - Shield of faith – 2 minute. +2 to AC
Lenuran - Bardic music, +1 to attack/dmg, saves vs. fear/charm
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

"This time ye be mine, worm," spits Korbryn, again striking at the dragon with his greatsword.


*
HP 25/42, AC 21
Attack +11, 2d6+10 (19-20) - includes bardic music
*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 17/24*

"Be brave my friends -- this wyrm will not prevail against us." Lenuran chants, the uplifting story of his continues to buoy the spirits of the others.


OOC: Continue Bardic Music


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

The Kid screams in pain as the teeth rip into his shoulder. Fuming, he nimbly tumbles around the the corner and behind the dwarf, launching a dagger he does so. "Get out of the way, elf! Don't get killed!"

OOC: Move to G11, AC 21 from Skirmish, dagger: AC 27, 15 dmg.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Miltiades runs up and converts his bless spell to another cure light wounds spell for Korbryn.

ooc cure light wounds 13 hp, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1325057


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2007)

*Round 3 – End of Combat*

"This time ye be mine, worm," spits Korbryn, again striking at the dragon with his greatsword. The dragon shrieks in pain as the sword slice him across the torso.

Miltiades runs up and converts his bless spell to another cure light wounds spell for Korbryn.

The Kid screams in pain as the teeth rip into his shoulder. Fuming, he nimbly tumbles around the the corner and behind the dwarf, launching a dagger he does so. "Get out of the way, elf! Don't get killed!". The precise throw finds a weak spot between the dragon's neck scales.

Two magical missiles almost bring the blue wyrm to his feet, with his last breath, the wyrm decides to flee from where he came, but the sturdy dwarf plans are the opposite, with a fast pull and a quick strike, he plunges his greatsword deep into the beast chest, cracking scales like a paper and tearing flesh like a butter. The blue wyrm gasps for air and slides along the dwarf's sword, the dragon is Dead.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Attack Dragon 24, dmg 13, AoO 29/24 [Critical], dmg 42.
Miltiades –  Clw on Korbryn, 13hp.
Thandis – Tumble to G11 [Success], Skirmish dragon 27, dmg 15.
Lenuran – Bardic Music.
Ithiken – 5ft. to F12, Magic Missiles, dmg 7.
Blue Dragon – Turn to Flee, Dead.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Shield – 5 minutes. +4 to AC
Thandis - Shield of faith – 2 minute. +2 to AC
Lenuran – Bardic music, +1 to attack/dmg, saves vs. fear/charm.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Korbryn tears _Anrak_ from the dragon's chest in a spray of wyrm ichor, and smiles grimly as the body of the beast crashes to the stone. "Looks like I'll be gettin' me new boots after all! And perhaps a cloak as well."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Taken aback by The Kid's rather unwelcoming demand, Ithiken goes a bit haughty and self-defensive.  "Hrmph.  Well fine.  Pardon me for living."

As the dragon drops dead and the others begins breathing easily again, the sorcerer continues to smart from the scout's comment.  He wanders around pouting and mumbling under his breath... for despite his age in actual years, the elf is still rather young and immature for an elf.  But he doesn't retaliate in any way to the slight, nor try and make it so obvious that his pride and feelings were bruised a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Despite the wishes of the group to proceed back to Hommlet right away, the dwarf sets to work on the dragon corpse. After cleaning and sheathing his sword, Korbryn draws his dagger and begins skinning the dragon. He was certain that there was a leatherworker or such in town that cure the hide and craft it for him.

Almost as an afterthought, he takes the dragon's teeth as well. A necklace of dragon teeth would make for an excellent story to tell in the dwarven halls, should he ever find his way home.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

"*Stay alert, what was coming from the South corridor*." Miltiades moves to the Kid and cures his wounds, repairing the damage the dragon inflicted.

ooc cure light wounds 11 hp http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1329719


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

*Voadam, it was the dragon that came from the south corridor.*


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2007)

The asks for a scale and tooth or claw from the dragon---one to be used as a mirror, the other for a potential new dagger.  But he was not particularly interested in scaling the whole thing.

Seeing the wizard's feathered ruffled, the Kid looks at the less battle tested elf. "You saw how that thing got my shoulder." He points to the wound recently healed by Miltiades. "That might have killed you. Best not to be so close. In addition, I'm trained to move about the field of battle---let me distract it while Korbryn gets close. We don't need to lose anyone else."

The Kid then helps pile up all their gear on their mounts before heading back to town.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

The gnome looks somewhat shellshocked, as he was brought to deaths door and back within mere moments.

Looking on with some disinterest at the dwarf skinning the blue wyrm's corpse, his eyes lose their focus and his mind beings to wander.
_
"This was supposed to be something of a fact finding mission, Lenuran, and all you've found is battle and death.  Where will this end?" _ 

He continues to ponder his future for what seems like minutes, but finds himself snapped back to reality by the clerics call to arms -- was there something else coming from the south hallway?

After it is deemed that the encounter is truly over, Lenuran mentions aloud,"Well done my friends.  You all were able to take that dragon down incredibly quick this time around -- well done."

"On the morrow, I need to go shopping for a ranged instrument of some kind, either a bow or crossbow, so that I can help out in the heat of battle -- I might be able to score a lucky hit once in a while, instead of sit back and spin yarns and such."

"But I still cannot wait to warm my old bones in front of Ostler's enormous hearth and peruse this here journal and other notes that we've gathered from this vile place."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

"The wyrm may 'ave still been a 'urting from our first run-in." The dwarf shrugs as he continues his work. "Either way, we got 'im this time. Foul, treacherous beast."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

Miltiades shakes his head, feeling a little addled at the implications of what they've found and what the gnome has done to himself. He looks at his shaking hand, still chilled from the unnatural cold. With an act of will he steadies it. He turns to regard the gnome. "*For tonight I ask that you refrain from reading these unholy tomes, Lenuran. We are still evaluating the effects of the Dark Power on you and tracts of madness will not aid you if you face trials of your soul. I will read them over tonight, but you need to focus on discovering the change that has been wrought upon you by taking the dark blessing. We will confer once I have read through them."*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

While Korbryn skins the dragon, Thandis goes to fetch the horses, only to return ten minutes later from the thick canopy with blood and tears, the horses, those that some of you raised from childhood and handled them for years were butchered to death by the dragon's breath, fangs and claws.

Korbryn skinning skill is not something for him to be proud of, butchering and skinning skill found to be hard, fortunately for him, he haven't destroyed it all, a nice piece of back scales will be sufficient for boots and maybe even a new scabbard.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 23, 2007)

"The horses were killed?!?  Aw!!!"  Ithiken takes a few strides over and kicks the side of the dragon corpse in frustration.  "You deserved to be killed, you big dumb lizard!  Damned to the hells!  Now we have to walk the whole way?!?"

He glances over at the dwarf who now has large slabs of dragon scales but no way to transport them.  "Good luck with those, Korbryn.  Hope your back holds up."  The elf sighs in annoyance again, then walks out of the building and into the moathouse courtyard, starting his long journey home.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Korbryn raises an eyebrow at Ithiken's words. "Me back? I could carry ye elf, as well as that dragon hide." The dwarf flexes his heavily muscled arms as if to prove his point. "I'm not fer trustin' them horses, anyway. Likely ta throw ye, they be."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 23, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades shakes his head, feeling a little addled at the implications of what they've found and what the gnome has done to himself. He looks at his shaking hand, still chilled from the unnatural cold. With an act of will he steadies it. He turns to regard the gnome. "*For tonight I ask that you refrain from reading these unholy tomes, Lenuran. We are still evaluating the effects of the Dark Power on you and tracts of madness will not aid you if you face trials of your soul. I will read them over tonight, but you need to focus on discovering the change that has been wrought upon you by taking the dark blessing. We will confer once I have read through them."*




He looks rather skeptically at the priest,"Methinks you are being a bit paranoid Miltiades, out of everything that transpired in the dark recesses of that pit, I can honestly say the only thing that has endured upon me is perhaps a bit more wisdom."

"So, if by not perusing the papers and other works of writing this evening will purge these thoughts from your mind, then so be it."

"Although I would like to read them before we set forth to the site of the original Temple."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2007)

The Kid kicks the dragon's corpse. Skirmish was his oldest friend, and now... gone.

He says little as the others blather on, and sullenly waits until they can go back.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Korbryn finishes his work with the dragon's body, rolling the scaled hide into a roll that he binds with twine and then throws overs his shoulder. "Ah, I be lookin' forward t' a nice, cool mug o' ale. Shall we?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

"*Let us go then*." Miltiades begins to trudge back with the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hommlet*

Traveling back to Hommlet is uneventfully, where the landscape changes from bogs and ponds to fields you spot Ol'Del waving from a nearby knoll, his hands occupied with two conies and a simple trap.
Pushing further without horses, you arrive to the little town at night the presence of militia men can be seen around, two stops you only to release you a moment later after recognizing familiar faces.
From outside, the welcome wench looks bustling with activity, singing and cheering, it seems that a party of gnomes arrived to town during the day with wagons and merchandize. 

*XP updated in the RG. Korbryn is level 5. Lenuran needs 700+/- more


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

Miltiades makes arrangements for rooms then secretes himself into his to pore over the recovered tomes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2007)

Luckily the gnomes took over the entire common beds room, the blasted room is still under repair and all there are left are the private room, each for one 3 gold coins.
Down the stairs Vesta runs from the counter to the tables like a maniac, since Maridosen, the evil barkeep died, the owners didn't find a replacement … yet.

A poached Salmon with spinach and  Stuffed trout with cabbage are the main dishes today. A sigh hanging fro the ceiling says _"Only Today, Sundish Lilac wine, Half price"_

Few known people sit around the bustling gnomes, you recognize the annoying Halfling Questin Himmble moving from gnome to gnome asking for his missing parents, again and again. Tragge Liftsilver, the hill dwarf mason sits with Haunor, the dwarf guard of Spugnoir's store … and others you don't recognize.
Elmo can be seen near the counter, he speak with Old Ostler, the place owner.

* A list of known people with description recorded in the #2 post in the RG


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2007)

*Up in Miltiades room*

Opening the folded letter you found on the Mad priest down the cold dace Miltiades reads:

[sblock=folded letter]
_"The water Temple will soon make its move against the forces of fire. Return quickly, Festrath, for we need your aid. Together, we shall win the favor of the doomdreamers and the Triad itself"_[/sblock]

The G.T journal proves to be very useful 
[sblock=Excerpts from the Journal of Geynor Ton]
_I do not claim to understand fully the workings of the Great Church and the Masters of All-Consumption. Thier alliance with these foul-smelling brutes is one that surprises me. I had assumed that we were the favored of the Dark Lord. Who are these scaly beast men to tell us what to do? No matter. Soon we'll leave this accused town and I won't be cooped up in this flourmill with the creature.

Annihilation takes you Hommlet! I've not enjoyed my brief stay here. The food from the inn brought by Chatrilon was very good, however. Venison cured very nicely. What is that seasoning? Perhaps when we’ve slain all the people of this place, I can discover the secrets of its preparation. Great will be that day. Praise to the Elder Elemental Eye!

Just as the Doomdreamers proclaimed, the Dark Obelisk is here, under a pool in a cave. We discovered that below the pool was a shaft with a false bottom, sealed for many years. Once penetrated, the pool drained down into a wondrous cave pulsating with the power of our revered Master of Masters. O great day!

Apparently, the water from the stream above was diverted into the shaft, to fill up the pool and hide the cave from unworthy eyes! Truly the Dark God inspired such a wondrous plan, although it surely was carried out only after his unjust imprisonment. Yours shall be the name we proclaim, Dark Lord, once we have breathed new life into your most deserved worship. Once you are free all shall be set right, and those who deserve it most shall meet their cruel, cruel fate. Blessed destruction!

I marvel at the skill of our enlightened predecessors who constructed the Obelisk to honor and commune with the Dark Lord. Those must have been wonderful, heady days in which to live. Under the leadership of Master Thaque, we shall recover the relics of our lost heritage. Praise the Elder Elemental Eye!

Alas! Foul beast! What fate has befallen us? It must be a test sent to us from beyond – we must now go on without the leadership of Master Thaque, may his soul rest with the Dark God in the cold embrace of dissolution now and forevermore. Oh, wicked, cruel fate – I seek not your judgment in the claws of some dragon!

But Gungash is also dead. I hated him – he stole my lunch two days ago, and it was an excellent boiled egg and some of Tashi’s delicious spice bread. Take his soul, Dark Lord, and crush it beneath your contemptuous heel.

It appears that we are trapped here for a time. Festrath cannot convince the Gnolls to attack the beast together-not after what happened two days ago. I think the dragon laughs at us. A grand joke, beast, but one that you’ll pay for with your very soul! Now Festrath hides with the Obelisk and the creature. We will continue our work here, but eventually we shall run out of food. Perhaps we shall have to live as the lovely ghouls do here. Or perhaps Gnoll flesh can be flavored in some way so as to make it palatable.

Chatrilon came here to warn us, it seems a bunch of adventurers proclaiming to be heroes found the place and defeated the dragon. We heard nothing from priestess Gren who watch some of the relics in the upper room. Garrik is dead and most of his Gnolls, two were left to protect the portcullis against invasion, we are going to leave in two days, and we must claim all the relics, seal the holy chamber and leave the foul, dead infested place._
[/sblock]

* I posted the letter and the journal in the adventure aids in the RG too


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2007)

Korbryn hails Tragge and Haunor, taking a seat near them. The dwarf orders the salmon and mug of stout.



*I will get Korbryn updated this weekend.*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Returning to the inn, Ithiken is glad to be able to get a private room and he spends several hours within... bathing, doing his laundry, relaxing, thinking about what has been going on.  After a while, he realizes he probably should let his master know what is going on... as he was sent here as Bigby's representative.  Thus he gathers some parchment and his ink and pen and begins to write a letter.

_Dear Master Bigby,

You had hoped that I would learn much while on this assignment regarding using magic in the real world outside of the laboratory.  I can say with confidence that this has occured.  Not only have I been able to master your two introductory Hand spells, I have also succeeded in casting some magic that should be beyond my talents (a needed stone to flesh spell for one of our party members).  I find that my force magic is getting stronger by the day.  I can now cast three force missiles at a time instead of just the two, my force disks can hold the weight of two people, and my defenses have kept me safe.

I have also discovered that you were indeed correct.  Trying to master the art of invisibility has been a waste of my talents.  You had said that my skills would not lend themselves to stealth, and your prescience has proven correct.  It is a lesson I will have to live with for quite a while, until hopefully I will figure a way to exchange that spell ability for another one.  But that is a lesson to learn for another day.

As far as the mission itself, we have discovered a cabal of priests that are doing something odd.  Not only do they wear the most hideous color of robe (a disgusting mustand color), but they are dealing with some sort of transdimensional gateways.  Our historian got gated elsewhere for a bit, and bizarre birdbrain creatures attacked us in a huge cavern underneath a moathouse out in the wilderness.  We are not sure what this all means, but we will be discussing these happenings shortly.

I hope things are going well back in the labs.  Tell Xaviell I wish him luck in his first exam, and I will let you know when I succeed in casting your next Hand spell of the sequence.

Sincerely,

Your student
Ithiken_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2007)

Korbryn eats with great gusto, finishing his meal in a matter of minutes. He orders a second tankard of ale as he finishes, and sits back to speak with his fellow dwarves.


*Korbryn has been updated to Fighter 5.*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2007)

Miltiades contemplates on what he has learned, particularly the details of the first note. He heals everyone who needs healing before turning in and sleeping.

ooc knowledge checks (history, arcana, religion, planar) for the Doomdreamers, Triad, and Masters of All Consumption references.

In the morning Miltiades will share the details of his discoveries with his companions in their private room.

"*It seems like this band of priests were associated with others which have internal feudings based upon elemental allegiances. Above them seems to be a ruling Triad. I believe we have rooted out the agents here now, but there is a greater source of them elsewhere that must be addressed*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 26, 2007)

"Ahh, it is good to see some small folk at the Inn." Lenuran exclaims as he sees the large number of gnomes.

He immediately goes up to them and introduces himself and asks where they are from and what brings them through Hommlett.

If they are friendly, he will continue talking and hopefully eating/drinking with them for most of the night, catching up on gnomish tales and gossip.  

After he is finished drinking and eating, he will retire for the night for some well-earned rest.

In the morning, he is somewhat impatient for Miltiades to rise, so that he can discuss the journal and letter with him.

He waits for him at the communal table downstairs to eat breakfast, and then peppers the priest with questions over a hearty meal, searching his own mind for any clues or snippets of information he has on the various references.

OOC: Bardic Knowledge, Knowledge(History, etc) for the same items that Miltiades mentioned.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2007)

Korbryn finds the company of Tragge and Haunor to be most pleasant, speaking about Dwarf heroes and ancient history of Dwarves lands kills an hour or so and few ales as well. When all are settled to leave, Korbryn receives a discount promise from Tragge "when ever you want to build a house around, call me, you'll get a good price lad"

The Gnomes are merchants from the lower lands of the Lortmills, trading copper pots and iron tools. They are heading to Dyvers and to the elf's and human woodmen's settlements of the Gnarly forest. 

[sblock=Miltiades Knowledge]
Miltiades knows nothing about a Triad, what ever it is suppose to be. The master of all consumption is probably Tharizdun, the dark god have many names.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Lenuran Knowledge]
Lenuran knows that The Doomdreamers are a group of mad devoted worshipers of the black sun, they are so devoted to the free of the dark god that they will do anything for it.
[/sblock]

*Third Starday, Coldeven. 15/3/600*
****************************

Sleeping till the late hours of the morning, you awake to the smell Ostler's peppered bread, Breakfast is served, boiled eggs, Fruits and cheese with fresh milk and beer. The Gnomes merchants left the town early, leaving the wenches to clean after them. Questin Himmble and Nierethi Poscurian are the only guests, thought the gnome's belongings are packed beside him, looks like he is ready to leave.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC: Seems like this would be a good time to sell some of the mundane party loot that we have acquired -- the non-magical weapons and armor, to be specific.  I'd like to buy a crossbow of some sort for ranged support.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

Sleeping well through the night, with dreams of someday building a solid stonework house here in the quaint town and hunting rampaging dragons, Korbryn wakes early, but very well-rested. He spends near half of an hour stretching and excercising, and then summons the staff for a basin of hot water to wash and bathe. He then thoroughly cleans, oils and polishes his armor and weapons, with a thoroughness that only a dwarf could take.

Finally, the dwarf descends the stairs to the common room, and orders a hearty breakfast. Bread, boiled eggs, fruits and cheese; the dwarf partakes of it all, washing it down with hearty black stout.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Having eatn breakfast and heard what the others had learned, Ithiken shrugs then sighs.  "Looks like we have a long road ahead of us, don't we?"

When it's brought up about selling off some of the treasure they've found, the young elf nods in agreement.  "Probably a good plan.  I can help out on that score.  My eye's not that bad in stopping the scams." (Appraise +3)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2007)

The Kid looks surly in the morning, the pain of loosing his horse still on his mind. He says little at breakfast, eating mechanically. He follows to get things sold, asking the weaponsmith about the make of the dagger he found, asks about making a dagger and mirror from a dragon's tooth and scale, and tries to find some suitable horseflesh to replace his old friend.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2007)

A dagger from the dragon's tooth can be made, the best offer is 15 gold to curve such a weapon. Ooc This weapon will do 1d6 damage.

As for Korbryn dragon's hide, Joman, from the Old Trading Post will buy it from you for 130 gold. Naddy Tomanloft, the female gnome leatherworker and Lenuran's friend tells you that Joman can't be trusted.
She will make you boots and gloves for only 3 gold and will take the leftovers of the skin as the rest of the payment.


*Forth Starday, Coldeven. 22/3/600*

Finishing and closing deals with Spugnoir in his store and selling most of the loot in Joman's Old Trading Post, you meet again in the Welcome wench.
It's been a week since you returned from the moathouse, now it is a beginning of a new week, the Trapper's Rendezvous, a favored holiday of Rangers and woodmen around the Oeridian nation, celebrating in the woods and raising toasts to the forest gods, compete with bows and wrestling in rings dressed like forest animals. In the groove outside Hommlet such ring was built during the week.

Catching Elmo around the town, the constable smiles
Well done lads, well done … I myself proud to say that I caught Telna, thank to you we found out she is a spy, she is going to rot in the dungeons of Verbobonc, we escorted her the day after you found out her cover.
Then fat, red faced man smiles while rubbing his potbelly.
I heard you promised Burne to clean the Old ruined temple, once an evil place I cleaned myself.
He proudly taps his chest.
Now it is a putrid hole taken over by a bunch of Hobgolins.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2007)

"*Yes we had heard some hobgoblins have moved into the area. Do you know any more about them?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

"You'd think the hobgoblins would be able to find someplace better to move into.  If I knew of a town that was cleaned out by ramapaging beasts in the past... I'd think twice about moving to that town.  I don't care how nice that town might be." Ithiken says casually.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 6, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "You'd think the hobgoblins would be able to find someplace better to move into.  If I knew of a town that was cleaned out by ramapaging beasts in the past... I'd think twice about moving to that town.  I don't care how nice that town might be." Ithiken says casually.





Lenuran's ears pick up at the conversation transpiring between the town constable and the others.

"Nulb is a testiment that evil does not pay -- once a thriving, yet depraved, village, now it is a mere ghost town, since the original temple fell."

"Whereas, on the otherhand, Hommlet has thrived and grown so much in that time.  Truly a sign for all at how good and righteousness are the true path."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Naddy Tomanloft, the female gnome leatherworker and Lenuran's friend tells you that Joman can't be trusted. She will make you boots and gloves for only 3 gold and will take the leftovers of the skin as the rest of the payment.




Korbryn happily accepts Naddy's offer, leaving her the dragon hide and the 3 gold coins in payment. 




			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I heard you promised Burne to clean the Old ruined temple, once an evil place I cleaned myself. He proudly taps his chest.
> Now it is a putrid hole taken over by a bunch of Hobgolins.




"Do ye know 'ow many o' the foul goblies there are?" Korbryn asks the Constable. "T' would do us well t' know what we are gettin' into."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

[sblock=Ithiken]
The folded letter inside the black tube reveals hideous information related to a ritual. The information is for accessing an extra-planar node of utter darkness called the Black Cyst, this ritual requires multiple wish spells, living sacrifices, and all manner of other grisly components, as well as years of work. 
[/sblock]

Tell you the truth lads.
Elmo reply
I'm not that concerned about a bunch of Hobgoblins in the ruined temple, the area is long forgotten, and the hobgoblins are not such of a threat or trouble.
Maybe to those who endanger themselves and takes the routes via the Gnarly forest to here instead of circling the forest by road through Dyvers or by the river Velverdyva to Verbobonc.
The captain scratches his forehead.
I heard someone named Xaod paid the place a visit. He is the brutish and drunkard fighter that stays in the wench. (He is the one that helped you kill the assassins in the common room).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

"Perhaps I'll be talkin' t' Xaod, then," says Korbryn, nodding to Elmo.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2007)

The Kid twiddles with his new daggers, spinning them about his fingers. He had picked up a new horse, but did not look any happier for it. For the most part, he kept silent.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Korbryn nods a farewell to the constable, and turns to his compaions. "I mean t' be speakin' t' this Xaod fellow, if any o' ye boys want t' tag along." With that said, the doughty dwarf begins to make his way toward the Wench.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

Returning to the wench, Vesta say she saw the man leaving this morning to wander the streets, the shops and the stands. He spoke to her several times, saying he was sent here to stop a great evil, but he was too drunk at the time.
She say that if the drunkard, boorish man cannot be found here, he maybe drink until losing his senses in "Terrigan's", the tavern can be found to the west of the Old Trading Post.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 7, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"Kobryn, please let me know what he has to say, if you find him, and he is not too deep into his cups."

"I might be able to glean some additional information from his ramblings."

"At the moment, I am heading down to the trading post, I'm hoping they have a crossbow that is sized for someone like me, as I grow leary of wading into hand-to-hand combat in my advancing years."

OOC: Lenuran is going to head down to the trading post and see if Joman has a MW Light Crossbow and bolts sized for a gnome.

He'll then swing by Terrigan's to see if Kobryn has found Xoad.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Korbryn said:
			
		

> "I mean t' be speakin' t' this Xaod fellow, if any o' ye boys want t' tag along."



Ithiken shrugs and stands up.  "I'll go.  What the hey?  It's either that or sit here in the tavern all day."  He then follows the dwarf out the door.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

Korbryn heads toward Terrigan's, hoping to find the drunken human fighter who may have an idea of what awaits at the ruins of the old Temple.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2007)

The Kid sullenly follows Korbryn out into town.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2007)

*Terrigan's*

As a counterpoint to the inn of the Welcome Wench, Terrigan's is a low-price, low-class tavern, consisting of only a taproom.
The place serves cheap ale as you spot on the sign outside _"Spirit 1 copper, Ale 2 copper"._
This dark place looks like a rough place, beer and dry blood stains the floor waiting to me wiped and mopped by the old female human that mops the tables.
From behind the counter, a tall and well built man lines the wooden mugs on the shelf.
The place is empty, those drunkards who were inside were thrown out, two humans lie on the ground, one below a tree and another sleeps beside an empty beer keg.
One of them is Xaod, he is the brutish looking guy that helped you in the Welcome wench the other night.
Strangely, an amulet of Heironeous pops out from behind his messy shirt.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

Korbryn prods the sleeping Xaod with his heavy boot. The dwarf could respect a good drunken stupor, but he had questions that needed to be answered. "WAKE UP, YE DRUKEN LOUT!" bellows the dwarf.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ithiken looks at the amulet and smirks.  "Well, at least he's a god-fearing man.  Either that or he stole it and can't find anyone to pawn it to."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2007)

Miltiades glances around for a pail or other water container. Should the man be hungover he could conjure some pure water for him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

*Xaod*

Wha .. who … Damn, my head bangs like a dwarven drum.
The human opens his eyes and eye the dwarf.
Who in the name of the god of valor are you?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Who in the name of the god of valor are you?





"I be the dwarven drum bangin' yer 'ead," answers the dwarf. "But yerself can call me Korbrynn. I've got questions fer ye about them temple ruins that need answerin'. Come. A bit o' the hair o' the dog will do ye right. Let me buy ye an ale." Korbrynn nods toward the nearby tavern.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ithiken glances at Miltiades and says smirkingly under his breath "Nice guy... could do without the smell though..."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

Miltiades will offer his hand to help the man up. "*Peace be upon you friend. I think some pure cold water would do you well instead. If we can get an empty pitcher I will conjure you some*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

*Xaod*

Ale sounds good
The human smiles to the dwarf, but looking at Miltiades he says angrily.
If a drop of water will touch my body I'll smash your head into your shoulders.

Looking around, he spots Thandis 
I remember you, you are sleeping in the same room with me, how are you. Wait a minute, you are all guests in the Wench, now I know you, ha ha ha, you dogs, come let us drink something, maybe you are the ones who can solve my visions.

Stepping into Terrigan's, the muscled barkeep shouts.
We are closed! Get out you boorish drunkard and take your friends with you.
Sighing, Xaod turns to Korbryn.
We can buy a bottle of ale in the Old Trading Post and sit in the park.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

"A bottle?" Korbryn's voice is a low growl. "Ha! I'll buy a jug or three, I will!" The dwarf starts off in the direction of the trading post. "Come now. Let us drink and talk."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 14, 2007)

*Xaod*

*Brrrrrrrppp.*
what do you want to know shorty
The boorish man say as he gulps the ale.

* 5 copper for the bottle.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> * 5 copper for the bottle.




*Korbryn spent a gold piece, and bought 4 bottles. He'll stuff any they don't drink in his pack *

Korbryn nods at the man and takes a gulp of ale. Then he speaks. "We be hearin' that yerself 'as been t' them temple ruins. We plan on clearin' the place o' the vile goblins and such that dwell there. We was hopin' fer a little information concernin' the place."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ithiken's face darkens slightly at the human's crass nature, but makes no comment on it.  "And a map if you have one." the elf states simply.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2007)

The Kid nurses one of the drinks sourly, saying nothing in response to the elf, dwarf, or human. He was listening, however. He would not forget his job.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2007)

*Xaod*

Ahh, the old crumbled temple …
He blinks and takes a swig
Two weeks, no, three, Nahhh I don't remember … yeah I went to the temple all by my self. Well, I was not alone, I was protected by him.
He takes out his holy symbol of Heironeous and burp
I passed Nulb, the place is a ghost town, but beware!
I killed two vicious and angry wolverines over there, it' not a nice place.
He spits on he ground and wipes his mouth with his sleeve.
Then I went to the temple and slew several hobgoblins. I never went inside, they wounded me so I returned
He raises he shirt and you spot sword scars.
When I came I dreamt about great fire and magic but I donno what is the meaning of the dream.

No map, pointy … no map, just guided by my own senses.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2007)

The dwarf nods at the man's words and takes another slug of ale. "Ye say ye kilt some hobbs, eh? Were they bein' guards o' the place? What about their numbers? How many o' the nasty goblies are ye guessin' there be?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2007)

*Xaod*

I don't remember, I think I drank too much ... but they laid an ambush to me, just outside the temple's wall.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2007)

Korbryn frowns and turns to his companions. "Well, that not be o' much 'elp. Looks like we'll 'ave t' do this the dwarven way."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2007)

"*Lenuran, what do you remember of Nulb?*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 17, 2007)

*Lenuran*

Since S@S is away, I'll post

Hmm … not much. It was a pirate hamlet, sitting on the Imeryds run, most citizens were scumbags. But from what I heard it was abandoned since the second fall.
Glittergold knows what's in there those days. I hope that the tavern is still working, I rather sleep in there than outside.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2007)

"If'n it be a ghost town as ye say, they'll be plenty o' indoor sleepin'," says Korbryn. "We'll just take us an abandoned 'ouse."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 18, 2007)

The Kid snorts under his breath at the big guy's "scouting". Looks like he'd have a job he was good at and did not require mind-twisting horrors. Something to get his mind off of Skirmish.

The Kid downed another drink. It was probably not good for him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2007)

You Leave Xaod to snore on the bench with the bottle, it is late morning and the town is bustling with activity. The weather is nice and people seem to be happy, now that the news of the bandit's fall and the capturing of the evil spies were spread during the week.

Lenuran tells you that:
A trip to Nulb by foot will take 3 and half days
A trip to Nulb by horse will take less than two days.
Never the less, you will have to camp somewhere, so buying food is necessary, Lenuran is not sure if the food in Nulb, if any is good enough.
From there you need to find the overgrown path to the temple, it's half a day supposed to be.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ithiken sighs at the thought of travelling by horseback out of town again.  But he gamely tries to put on a happy smile and a bit of spring in his step.  "Well, looks like we should go get ourselves some more rations and make sure our horses are fully prepped for a long ride, eh?  When shall we leave?  Tomorrow morning?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken sighs at the thought of travelling by horseback out of town again.  But he gamely tries to put on a happy smile and a bit of spring in his step.  "Well, looks like we should go get ourselves some more rations and make sure our horses are fully prepped for a long ride, eh?  When shall we leave?  Tomorrow morning?"




"*In the morning*." Miltiades agrees.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2007)

Korbrynn nods in agreement with Miltiades. "Morning."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2007)

ooc
Everyone with a horse?
I know that Lenuran, Ithiken and Thandis got one.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> ooc
> Everyone with a horse?
> I know that Lenuran, Ithiken and Thandis got one.




*Yes, Korbryn will purchase a horse as well.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2007)

*To Nulb*

*Forth Sunday, Coldeven. 23/3/600*

You begin your travel to Nulb, the scene changes from bare hills and fields to forested mounds and low hills, Bogs gave way to medium sized ponds and the sky is clear but cirrus clouds.
The road to Nulb is deserted, except for wild animals.
Around sunset the horses seem to be worn out, all around you there are decent places to make camp.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2007)

Miltiades will get a new riding horse as well.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Korbryn Rivenshield*

"Let's be findin' a defensible spot fer our camp." The dwarf looks around, eyeing the nearby terrain carefully. "I'm not fer likin' some o' the things that prowl these parts..."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not being at all knowledgable about what would be a "defensible spot" to make a camp, Ithiken laughs embarrassingly and shrugs his shoulders from the back of his mount.  "Uh... heh heh... why don't uh... why don't I just stay here and let you all figure that out.  I'm not... you know... uh yeah."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Not being at all knowledgable about what would be a "defensible spot" to make a camp, Ithiken laughs embarrassingly and shrugs his shoulders from the back of his mount.  "Uh... heh heh... why don't uh... why don't I just stay here and let you all figure that out.  I'm not... you know... uh yeah."




Miltiades smiles and says reassuringly. "*Place your trust in the Kid and Korbryn, both are experienced in such matters. Being ready to help make camp and take a turn on watch with your elven night vision will be all that is needed*."

Miltiades will go along with whatever choice either the Kid or Korbryn suggest.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 27, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Although Lenuran was sad at the loss of his last pony, the replacement, which he had decided to call Epic, was a decent ride, and had shown some spirit and personality.

Lenuran had noticed that the forest growth had started to pick up a ragged look to it when they started to get farther and farther away from Hommlet -- could this still be the lingering taint from the first rising of the Temple?

He had been searching his mind for bits and pieces of information about the temple that could possibly be of help or import to his current group.

Grateful to reach an end to the journey, Lenuran sat idly on Epic as the twitchy human and dwarf found a 'defensible' spot to camp.

"Please add 'comfortable' to the list of adjectives to describe our would-be campsite." He calls out to them as they move off the road.

He had been regailing the group with tales of the heroic exploits of the Circle of Eight when they attacked the temple for most of the day, and his voice had started to grow a bit hoarse.

Turning to Ithiken, Lenuran says,"I'm looking forward to getting out of the saddle and soothing my throat with a nip of whisky tonight.  Hopefully we can get settled soon, I'm not yet used to the movements of Epic, so my joints are starting to ache..."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2007)

The Kid doesn't respond to the elf's nervousness or the gnome's request for comfort; he was all business-like. He scouted about, looking for a camp with a few defensible points, a place to dig out a hidden fire, and someplace nearby to get a good look on the surrounds for the night-seeing dwarf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2007)

*To Nulb*

*Forth Moonday, Coldeven. 24/3/600*

A low knoll, surrounded by trees and a small pond marks your camp.
The night passes uneventfully except for some distant howls sometime in the night.
Morning comes and strangely, the sky is covered with a stratus clouds, to the far south-west, where Hommlet lies, the sky is clean, to the north-east, where Nulb lies the sky is dark gray.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Korbryn slowly dresses, getting help from his companions to make sure that his full plate armor is properly donned. As he gathers the rest of his gear, he keeps his eyes on the sky toward Nulb. "Dark skies fer dark omens," he says, his gravelly voice almost a whisper.


*Also, I found a good pic that I think represents Korbryn very well, other than that he generally wears his hair braided. *


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2007)

The Kid passes his water and scrapes off the imperceptible hairs off his face, then mounts up with only a few words. At the dwarf's observation, he nods glumly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2007)

"Wow... a full and uninterrupted night's sleep.  Refreshing!" Ithiken giggles.  "Well I guess it's time to head on in there, huh?  Time to deal with hobgobs..."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2007)

"*And see whether they are connected to the cult, are agents of the old one, or simply a band of maraudres who have taken residence*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2007)

*Nulb*

It's dusk.
Dark and disgusting, the deserted hamlet next to the Imeryds Run seems a direct counterpoint to lovely Hommlet. The structures are made of sod, mud bricks, crude logs, or used timber – probably taken from boats or other buildings. Many of them are collapsed. All are over grown with vegetation, the woods swallowing up the filthy, foul place as if it never existed. Once you pass the wooden bridge a strong wind begins, up above the sky is over overcast.
A squeaking sign to the right swings back and forth, it marks the only tavern Lenuran remembers to exist in this miserable place – _Waterside Hostel_. (#1 on the map)
Far to the left an old but complete riverboat, rests by the riverside, surrounded by other wreckages. (#3 on the map)

[sblock=map]
You enter from the north-west part. Places are marked with numbers.
I will upload the map to the RG later.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2007)

"*Let us check out the hostel first, it looks like the soundest structure here should the storm break upon us*."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

Korbryn grunts to Miltiades and leads the way toward the hostel. His weapon is not drawn, but it looks as though the dwarf is expecting trouble.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Well, I do recall that the local tavern, if you could call it that -- more like a brothel or fighting arena, was run by a man named Rentsch, or was it a shady fellow named Wat?"   Lenuran rests his fingers on his chin for a moment, while lost in thought.

"Regardless, 'twas nothing more than a sham front for supplying the original temple with soldiers and supplies, I think."

"It should hopefully give us shelter, if we need it, from the elements."

He chuckles after a moment.

"Get it?  _Elements_?" Lenuran loses himself in a hearty chuckle for a moment.

"I need to write that down."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ithiken grins at the gnome's play on words, and his mind quickly races to catch up.  "You know Lenuran... I sometimes think you're mental.  Get it?  _Mental_?"   He blinks once, then quietly follows the others to the hostel.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 3, 2007)

Miltiades winces at the "puns" but does not deride them. He can be heard muttering quietly to himself "*Serenity*." through slightly clenched teeth though.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 3, 2007)

The Kid shakes his head at the discussion, but focuses on the job. He puts up a hand to indicate the dwarf to wait while he stealthily scouts the outside of the building, looking carefully inside before giving the clear signal.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2007)

*Waterside Hostel*

The wind flings the hostel's door open back and forth, a squeaking sound can be heard from the rusted hinges. The inside quickly reveals that it was a tavern and inn years ago. Now, dust-covered tables, some overturned, occupy the main room along with a number of wooden chairs and a bar. Someone carved with a dagger on the wall _"Zirat and Sir Merrick were here"._
Shattered glass and splintered wood cover the ancient sawdust and straw on the floor.
The building's shape is like a _"T"_, to the left lies the main room, to the right lies the bar and the stairs to the second floor.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ithiken glances around and crinkles his nose at the dirt.  "Where to, gents?  To the left and scout on the main hall first?  Or do you want to just leave this place since it looks as though no one's here anyway?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Hmm, Sir Merrick and Zirat......" Lenuran thinks about those names for a moment.

OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check on those to see if he knows anything


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2007)

Miltiades is struck by an odd sense of deja vu for a moment but shakes it off. Responding to the elf he says "*This may be the best place for us to seek shelter within this abandoned village. We should make sure it is safe before proceeding on."*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

The Kid nods silently, putting his hands up to the others. He then tries to move stealthily into the large room to the left, scouts it, and then slowly upstairs if he finds no trouble.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2007)

Korbryn smiles at the message etched into the wall. Surely the names of brave and stalwart adventurers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2007)

*Waterside Hostel*

[sblock=Lenuran's Knowledge regarding Zirat and Sir Merrick]
Zirat and Sir Merrick were local heroes in Hommlet, two of a party that ventured into the temple during his last fall. Zirat were known as gladiator, a champion in the arenas of Chendl, Furyondy, now he is the head of the Gladiator's guild in Chendl.
Sir Merrick was a brave warrior, rumors say he runs a fish store in Highfolk.

For those who don't know - Zirat is my character in Rhun's ToEE, and Sir Merrick is Voadam's.  
[/sblock]

Picking and sniffing the main hall, Thandis finds nothing, an unlit fireplace rest in the south wall of the main room, to Miltiades's eyes it can be a good base camp.
Advancing to the area where the bar is, The Kid notes that the temperature there is cooler than in the rest of the abandoned inn. In the corner of his eye, Thandis spots movement behind the bar and up the stairs but he never got a glimpse of what it was … strange, nothing over there.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ithiken sniffs at the conditions, but agrees when it's determined that this would be their base of operations.  When The Kid comes back from his scouting, he asks with no real sense of expectation "Find anything good?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 7, 2007)

The looks odd a something, then gets back to the groups. "Looks clear. But there's something off. Its a bid cold near the bar, and I thought I saw something. Keep wary." With that, the Kid starts examining the upper flow as stealthily.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2007)

*Surprise round*

[sblock=Spot checks Vs. Hide]
All failed.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Lenuran's knowledge]
You are not quite sure, but the ghostly visage looks like Wat, the owner of this hostel.
[/sblock]

Suddenly a transparent and blurry shape manifests behind the Kid, looks like a slender bearded man, dressed in a barman's smock, in his hand he wields a long sword. The ghostly visage takes position and thrust the sword into the Kid's body. The impaling hit almost killed Thandis, but he survives the "near heart" accurate blow.

[sblock=Actions]
Ghostly visage – touch attack + sneak attack + death attack Thandis 14, dmg 16.
Thandis – Fort vs. Death attack [Success]
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2007)

The Kid cries out at the ghostly blade tickles his heart, blanching at the sudden cold. Sudden adrenaline kicks in, and the youth swipes quickly at the ghostly creature before pulling back, diving over the bar.

OOC: Init: 23. Attack with dragon dagger: AC 17, 9hp, doesn't automiss. Tumble to avoid AoO: 17. Touch AC 14 (skirmish). Move to K15


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*HP 19/19 : AC 14 : Spells Remaining 6/7/5*

As The Kid cries out, Ithiken immediately spins around and sees the translucent figure on the other side of the bar.  (Initative 23) "Gah!  Hey now... whassat--" he shouts in surprise.

The elf quickly steps to his left (5' step to K15), then raises a finger and shouts "Miscellus!"  Immediately three missiles of force spring from his fingertip, shoot across the room and slam into the ghostly apparition as The Kid dives over the bar and out of the way.  (3d4+3 damage)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 10, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

"By Glittergold!" Lenuran exclaims,"This can't be!  I swear that _thing_ is Wat -- one of the former owners!"

He quickly takes aim at the apparition with his newly purchased crossbow and fires.  The bolt appears to strike true, but no effect can be seen.


OOC:
Initiative (1d20+2=14) 

Crossbow bolt @ Wat (1d20+6=24, 1d6=1)  (Plus, a 50% miss chance due to Wat being incorporeal)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

"Die ghost!" cries Korbryn, drawing his greatsword and charging forward, and not concerned with the fact that technically the ghost was already dead.

*Initiative: 7
Korbryn will attack if he can reach the ghost, but Lenuran being in the way prevents him from charging so I think he can only move to I14.
*


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2007)

Miltiades strides towards the ghostly innkeeper and thrusts forward the golden crook holy symbol sending divine energy to pour forth into the clinging spirit. "*Begone!"*

Initiative 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1417962
Turn check natural 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1417965
turn damage 19 HD http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1417967


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2007)

*Round 1 - batteling a ghost in the Waterside hostel.*

As The Kid cries out, Ithiken immediately spins around and sees the translucent figure on the other side of the bar. *"Gah! Hey now... whassat--" * he shouts in surprise.
The elf quickly steps to his left), then raises a finger and shouts "Miscellus!" Immediately three missiles of force spring from his fingertip, shoot across the room and slam into the ghostly apparition as The Kid dives over the bar and out of the way.

The ghostly visage is quick to respond, she flies up on the counter, showing herself with all her glory. Looking upon her brings horror upon you, few shake it off, but Thandis and Lenuran are terribly weakened by her horrible presence.
The ghost than raise her sword again and strike the flatfooted Kid again, the ethereal sword slice the human like butter.


[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – 5' step to K15, 3 magic missiles, dmg 11. fort save vs. horror [Success]
Wat – Horrific Appearance ability, 5ft to H14, touch attack + sneak attack Thandis 16, dmg 8.
Thandis – fort save vs. horror [Fail], (1 Str, 2 Dex, 2 Con damage)
Lenuran – fort save vs. horror [Fail], (3 Str, 4 Dex, 1 Con damage)
Miltiades – fort save vs. horror [Success]
Korbryn – fort save vs. horror [Success]

Active spells & Effects: 
None
[/sblock]

*OOC: After concluding the ghost attack and the disastrous effect I will let those who want to change their actions a chance to do it now – Stonegod and S@S.

EDIT: Thandis is not disabled.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 12, 2007)

The Kid goes even whiter at the creature's appearance, and can only look stunned as the ghostly weapon slices through him. As blood trickles his mouth,  the youth swipes quickly at the ghostly creature before pulling back, diving over the bar.

OOC: Edited action. Init: 23. Attack with dragon dagger: AC 16, 8hp, doesn't automiss. Tumble to avoid AoO: 16. Touch AC 14 (skirmish). Move to K15


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 12, 2007)

*Lenuran*

Lenuran will see where Thandis ends up (hopefully away from the bar and ghost) and then cast Cure Light Wounds on him (1d8+4).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2007)

*Round 1 – end of combat.*

As The Kid cries out, Ithiken immediately spins around and sees the translucent figure on the other side of the bar. *"Gah! Hey now... whassat--" * he shouts in surprise.
The elf quickly steps to his left), then raises a finger and shouts "Miscellus!" Immediately three missiles of force spring from his fingertip, shoot across the room and slam into the ghostly apparition as The Kid dives over the bar and out of the way.

The ghostly visage is quick to respond, she flies up on the counter, showing herself with all her glory. Looking upon her brings horror upon you, few shake it off, but Thandis and Lenuran are terribly weakened by her horrible presence.
The ghost than raise her sword again and strike the flatfooted Kid again, the ethereal sword slice the human like butter.

The Kid goes even whiter at the creature's appearance, and can only look stunned as the ghostly weapon slices through him. Sudden adrenaline kicks in, and the youth swipes quickly at the ghostly creature, his dragon tooth dagger slice the ethereal being. Than the Kid pulls back, diving over the bar to safety.

Terrified Lenuran ushers  himself to the wounded scout, he lay his hands upon him and chants a soft poem to ease the human's wounds.

Miltiades strides towards the ghostly innkeeper and thrusts forward the golden crook holy symbol sending divine energy to pour forth into the clinging spirit. *"Begone!", * The ghost eyes you with boo, indicating Rao's power have no effect upon her.

*"Die ghost!"* cries Korbryn, drawing his greatsword and charging forward, and not concerned with the fact that technically the ghost was already dead. The dwarf's magically sword slice through the translucent figure of the barman, the ghost fades. 


[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – 5' step to K15, 3 magic missiles, dmg 11. fort save vs. horror [Success]
Wat – Horrific Appearance ability, 5ft to H14, touch attack + sneak attack Thandis 16, dmg 8.
Thandis – fort save vs. horror [Fail], (1 Str, 2 Dex, 2 Con damage), Attack 17, dmg 9, miss chance [pass], Tumble to J16, 
Lenuran – fort save vs. horror [Fail], (3 Str, 4 Dex, 1 Con damage), move to K16, clw Thandis for 12 hp.
Miltiades – fort save vs. horror [Success], move to J13, Turn Undead 20.
Korbryn – fort save vs. horror [Success], move to I14, charge ghost 30, miss chance [Pass], dmg 20.

Active spells & Effects: 
None
[/sblock]

*xp updated in the RG.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 12, 2007)

The Kid pants heavily, an uncontrollable shivering in his bones. "By the gods!" He feel his chest, to make sure he is still intact.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 12, 2007)

"Wow..." Ithiken says, a bit surprised by what they've just seen and done.  "I guess someone wasn't too happy with their room, huh?"  He grins at his little attempt at a joke, but immediately gets embarrased by himself and drops his eyes to look at his own feet.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 12, 2007)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Aye, either that, or the ghost was pissed off at being named Wat and bein' a girl." Lenuran says, still looking quite pale.

"I don't know much about ghosts and spirits, but I am hoping that the thing is gone for good, or doesn't return for a long, long time."

"Either way, I'd prefer to stay somewhere else, if the rest of you don't mind...."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2007)

Miltiades considers what he knows of such spirits

ooc knowledge religion 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1421835


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=Miltiades's Knowledge]
Ghosts are cursed spirits, some are evil and some are good. those who are evil haunt and kill, those who are good may help those in need, but all are desire to rest from the chains that chain them to the world.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2007)

Kobryrn nods sagely as the ghost disappears. Then he turns back to his friends. "That's 'ow we dwarves deal wit' them bad spirits."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2007)

The shaken boy, still still from the ghostly wounds, stands straight. "I second leaving, unless someone wants to do a sweep upstairs. I'm not doing it alone." He shakes his head in emphasis. "Where else is defensible?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

Korbryn shrugs and starts for the stairs. "I'll check it out."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2007)

"*I will go with you. It was a cursed spirit haunting the inn here. If we can figure out the chains that bound it to this place we can free it. Otherwise I believe in time it will return to its hauntings, preying upon any who enter*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2007)

Leaving Ithiken to take care of the shaken Kid and the terrified gnome, Miltiades and Korbryn go up the squeaky wooden stairs. Six doors to six rooms comprise the second story. Five are opened, it is clear that the five rooms are ransacked and stripped a long time ago, but the door to the sixth is closed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2007)

"Be ready, me friend," says the dwarf to Miltiades. The doughty warrior readies his blade, and puts his shoulder to the closed door. With a small grunt, Korbryn flesex his powerful muscles and forces the door open...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Be ready, me friend," says the dwarf to Miltiades. The doughty warrior readies his blade, and puts his shoulder to the closed door. With a small grunt, Korbryn flesex his powerful muscles and forces the door open...




[sblock=Break door]
11 [Fail]
[/sblock]
The door is not budging.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2007)

Korbryn frowns at the stubborn door. Then he again plants his feet, puts his shoulder to the door and slowly begins to force it open.

*Take 20, +4 STR = 24*


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2007)

Miltiades has his crook ready, in case there are more undead that need blasting.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2007)

With Korbryn and Miltiades having gone upstairs, Ithiken looks at Lenuran and The Kid.  "So... read any good parchments lately?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> With Korbryn and Miltiades having gone upstairs, Ithiken looks at Lenuran and The Kid.  "So... read any good parchments lately?"



Awkwardly tumbling his knife---his hands seemed to have more of a shake that usual---the Kid looked at the elf with one of the 'Do you think I have time to read' looks.

"No."

Hearing the THUD from upstairs, he launched himself to the bottom of the stairs, looking apprehensibly up. "Everything okay?" His voice was small, uncertain.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 19, 2007)

The dwarf bashes the door open and stumbles into the room.
Inside this small room, a terrible gibbering sound accompanied by horrific, mind-wrenching howls can be heard, strangely when the door was closed you heard nothing.
A small bed quakes and a chair, a nightstand, some pillows and various other objects spin wildly around the room of their own volition.

[sblock=Korbryn Reflex save]
Failed [/sblock]

Once inside the room a swirling vase shutters onto Korbryn head for 1 point of damage.
On the quaking bed sits a young woman, she gibbers and shrieks, flailing fruitlessly at the dwarf, she appears as a woman gripped in the throes of utter madness.

[Sblock=Will saves]
Miltiades: Fail
Korbryn: Success
[/sblock]

Outside, Miltiades stands and stare blankly at the woman.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The dwarf bashes the door open and stumbles into the room.
> Inside this small room, a terrible gibbering sound accompanied by horrific, mind-wrenching howls can be heard, strangely when the door was closed you heard nothing.
> A small bed quakes and a chair, a nightstand, some pillows and various other objects spin wildly around the room of their own volition.
> 
> ...




About to call down not to worry, its just a tough door, Miltiades is actually caught off guard when Korbryn opens the door and the gibbering woman shrieks. His holy symbol is now held only slackly in his hand as he stares at her.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2007)

*Korbryn Rivenshield, Dwurfolk Fighter*

Aware of the failed assault upon his sense, the dwarf utters a gutteral growl. While he didn't want to slay the apparently insane woman, neither did he want to be overcome by her crazy psycho babble. 

Turning Anrak on edge, Korbryn smites the woman with the flat of his blade, trying to knock her into unconciousness.


*
AC21, HP 51 of 52

Initiative +1
Attack +7 (due to the -4), Damage 2d6+9 non-lethal*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 20, 2007)

*Round 1.*

Once the door is opened, the shrieks and loud gibbering can be heard by those who left downstairs to overcome the ghost appearance.

Aware of the failed assault upon his sense, the dwarf utters a gutteral growl. While he didn't want to slay the apparently insane woman, neither did he want to be overcome by her crazy psycho babble. 
Turning Anrak on edge, Korbryn dodge the flying chair and tries to smite the woman with the flat of his blade, trying to knock her into unconsciousness, but the his sword is hit by a swirling pillow and divert the attack.

Outside the room, Rao's priest stand with gaping mouth, staring hypnotized at the unnatural scene.

Shrieking the woman raise to her feet, amazingly Korbryn spots that she do not touch the ground, the swirling objects pass through her like she wasn't there, she then tries to punch Korbryn but miss.

* Thandis, Ithiken and Lenuran can act, it will take them 1 round running or two round walking to reach to the second floor.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Reflex save vs. swirling objects [Success], Attack woman 13.
Miltiades – hypnotized.
Gibbering woman – Touch Attack Korbryn 8.
Thandis -
Ithiken –
Lenuran

Active spells & Effects: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hearing the dwarf growl as he charged into the room, Ithiken glances up to the ceiling then back to the other two.  "Sounds like Korbryn's getting into trouble again.  I guess we should go help out, huh?"   He then turns and starts jogging to the stairs to go up to the second floor.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Shrieking the woman raise to her feet, amazingly Korbryn spots that she do not touch the ground, the swirling objects pass through her like she wasn't there, she then tries to punch Korbryn but miss.





Now realizing that the woman is an apparition of some sort, the dwarven warrior no longer worries about pulling his punches. With _Anrak's_ keen blade flashing in the dim light, the son of Clan Rivenshield assaults the ghostly figure!


*
AC21, HP 51 of 52

Initiative +1
Attack +11, Damage 2d6+9*


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2007)

Miltiades continues to stare.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2007)

*Round 2.*

Now realizing that the woman is an apparition of some sort, the dwarven warrior no longer worries about pulling his punches. With Anrak's keen blade flashing in the dim light, the son of Clan Rivenshield assaults the ghostly figure, but not before the flying nightstand slams into him. But the stout dwarf retains his balance and immediately slices the ghostly visage, but alas, his magical blade flies through her.

Outside, Miltiades continues to stare.

The gibbering woman begin to fly in the room madly and straight though the dwarf, in the second she comes out of him, Korbryn feels a terrible headache.

Running to the second floor, the loud mutters and whines that come from the opened door penetrates deep into the newcomer's heads. All three stand around Miltiades and stare with gaping mouths at the swirling objects and the flying woman inside the room.


[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Reflex save vs. swirling objects [Fail], dmg 1, Attack woman 26, incorporeal miss check [Fail].
Miltiades – hypnotized.
Gibbering woman – Touch Attack Korbryn 24, dmg 2 wisdom points.
Thandis – Running to the second floor, Will save [Fail], hypnotized.
Ithiken – Running to the second floor, Will save [Fail], hypnotized.
Lenuran - Running to the second floor, Will save [Fail], hypnotized.

Active spells & Effects: 
Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Ithiken – Hypnotized.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

*How does EVERYONE fail their will saves EXCEPT the dwarven tank? *


Korbryn roars a dwarven battlecry and ignores the terrible pain in his head. He reverses the momentum of his heavy blade and again slashes at the gibbering woman...


*AC21, HP 50 of 52, WIS 10
Attack +11, Damage 2d6+9*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 26, 2007)

Thandis looks slack-jawed a the ongoing spectacle, his mind limp.

OOC: Hey, the Kid's will save isn't his strong point...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2007)

*Round 3.*

While the other stare in awe, Korbryn roars a dwarven battle cry and ignores the terrible pain in his head and the swirling chain that bangs his back. He reverses the momentum of his heavy blade and again slashes at the gibbering woman.
The blade cuts the incorporeal woman, she shrieks and slam Korbyn, her fist travel through the heavy plate armor … once again, Korbryn head drums.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Reflex save vs. swirling objects [Fail], dmg 1, Attack woman 27, incorporeal miss check [Success], dmg 13.
Miltiades – hypnotized.
Gibbering woman – Touch Attack Korbryn 16, dmg 2 wisdom points.
Thandis – hypnotized.
Ithiken – hypnotized.
Lenuran – hypnotized.

Active spells & Effects: 
Thandis, Lenuran, Miltiades, Othikem – Hypnotized.
[/sblock]

*use the same map from the previous round.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2007)

His vision blurs, and blood pounds in his ears, but the dwarf remains upon his feet. He pushes away the pain, the dizziness, and continues to attack the ghostly being...not only his life, but the lives of his companions depended upon it.


*AC21 (touch AC12) , HP 49 of 52, WIS 08
Attack +11, Damage 2d6+9*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2007)

*Round 4.*

While the others under a spell of some kind, Korbryn, with his vision blurred, fails again to dodge the swirling objects, this time a ceramic bowl shutters on his face, cutting him deep. The dwarf remains upon his feet, but fails to push away the pain and the dizziness so his swing goes wide.

Taking advantage of the dwarf's condition, the insane poltergeist reaches for his brain, her hand passes through his helmet like it wasn't even there and freezes the stout dwarf's mind.

Taking a grip on himself, Thandis shakes the awful feeling and returns to the real world.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Reflex save vs. swirling objects [Fail], dmg 3, Attack woman 13.
Miltiades – hypnotized.
Gibbering woman – Touch Attack Korbryn 19, dmg 5 wisdom points.
Thandis – hypnotized, snapping out.
Ithiken – hypnotized.
Lenuran – hypnotized.

Active spells & Effects: 
 Lenuran, Miltiades, Ithiken – Hypnotized.
[/sblock]

*use the same map from round 1


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2007)

Korbryn staggers at the ghost's touch; his vision darkens, and all he can hear is the sound of dwarven drums beating in his head. He can hardly feel the hilt of _Anrak_ in his hands, but he grips it all the tighter. His companions needed him. Gritting his teeth, the dwarf warrior stumbles forward, swinging his greatsword, and hoping to end the apparition's existence before she ended his own...


*AC21 (touch AC12) , HP 46 of 52, WIS 03
Attack +11, Damage 2d6+9*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ping. Need help, Stonegod!*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Ping. Need help, Stonegod!*



OOC: The scout is not the one you need awake!

The Kid, still shaking from the encounter downstairs, looked helplessly at the apparation. Looking around him at his stunned companions, he did the only thing his panicked mind could think of---he slapped the elf as hard as he could. "Snap out of it! We need magic, not steel!" He anxiously called to the dwarf to retreat, knowing full well the futility of it.

OOC: Try to snap Ithiken out of the hypnosis.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> he slapped the elf as hard as he could.




*Nice!*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 2, 2008)

_"My goodness... that woman is the most beautiful creature I have ever seen... she is just... oh look... there's The Kid... I wonder if he's seen this angelic creature... my goodness she is beautiful... here The Kid comes now... he looks upset... he's raising his hand..."  _ 

***WWWHAAPPP!!!***

_"Ow!!!  He hit me!!!  What the fu--"_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 3, 2008)

*Round 5.*

Korbryn staggers at the ghost's touch; his vision darkens, and all he can hear is the sound of dwarven drums beating in his head. He can hardly feel the hilt of Anrak in his hands and the swirling nightstand that slams into his body once more doesn't help at all, but he grips it all the tighter. His companions needed him. Gritting his teeth, the dwarf warrior stumbles forward, swinging his greatsword, but alas, the flying chair diverts the attack.

The shrieking woman once again flies through the dwarf, gripping his mind, screaming deep into his soul, the dwarf rolls his eyes and falls into a deep sleep filled with nightmares.

The Kid, still shaking from the encounter downstairs, looked helplessly at the apparition. Looking around him at his stunned companions, he did the only thing his panicked mind could think of---he slapped the elf as hard as he could. *"Snap out of it! We need magic, not steel!",* but Ithiken only blinks when Thandis slaps him.

Snapping out of his staring slowly, Miltiades returns to reality.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – Reflex save vs. swirling objects [Fail], dmg 1, Attack woman 15, falling into deep slumber due to wisdom score 0.
Miltiades – hypnotized, snapping out.
Gibbering woman – Touch Attack Korbryn 19, dmg 3 wisdom points.
Thandis –  touch attack Ithiken, dmg 0   .
Ithiken – hypnotized.
Lenuran – hypnotized.

Active spells & Effects: 
Lenuran, Ithiken – Hypnotized.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2008)

Korbryn twitches on the ground, and a groan escapes his lips as he lies in deep slumber, plagued by terrifying nightmares...


*
Looks like it is now up to Thandis and Miltiades to save out lives.

AC21 (touch AC12) , HP 45 of 52, WIS 0
*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2008)

Frightened, unable to get the elf awake, the Kid downs a potion to protect him then draws his daggers.

OOC: _Shield of faith +2_ (deflection bonus FTW).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

As Lenuran enters the room, he is instantly fascinated with the movements of the beautiful woman on the bed.  Inside his mind, he cannot help but gaze upon the visage of beauty before him.

"MMMmmmmmmmmm....." Lenuran says as he begins to drool slightly out of the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2008)

Miltiades pulls himself together and begins to chant, a shining shepherds crook of pure force appears to smash into the woman. Even if the cleric falls his spell will continue his magical assault against her. 

ooc cast spiritual weapon attack 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1450569/ 3 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1450573/


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 3, 2008)

*Round 6.*

Korbryn twitches on the ground, and a groan escapes his lips as he lies in deep slumber, plagued by terrifying nightmares...

Miltiades pulls himself together and begins to chant, a shining shepherds crook of pure force appears to smash into the woman. Even if the cleric falls his spell will continue his magical assault against her.

With no one inside the room except for the fallen dwarf, the shrieking woman sits back on the bed, staring at the door, bubbling to Miltiades and Thandis that stand outside the room.

Frightened, unable to get the elf awake, the Kid downs a potion to protect him then draws his daggers.

*"MMMmmmmmmmmm....."* Lenuran says as he begins to drool slightly out of the corner of his mouth, then he slowly returns to Oerth and the haunted inn.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – deep slumber due to wisdom score 0.
Miltiades – cast spiritual weapon.
spiritual weapon – attack 16.
Gibbering woman – sits on the bed.
Thandis –  Drinks potion.
Ithiken – hypnotized.
Lenuran – hypnotized, snapping out.

Active spells & Effects: 
Lenuran, Ithiken – Hypnotized.
Thandis - Shield of faith +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2008)

"*Only magic can harm such a creature Kid. Break their view of her and it might break her power over their minds. If she does not leave the room we may be able to leave her here. I will summon a celestial to distract her so we can pull Korbryn out*." Miltiades begins to summon a celestial owl while his spiritual weapon continues to pummel her.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2008)

Korbryn screams in his sleep, jerking violently, and his companion's wonder what terrors could cause the doughty dwarven warrior such fright.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 4, 2008)

The Kid nods warily, then clasps his hands over the elf, hoping to break him out of it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 7, 2008)

waiting for S@S to post


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 8, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"By the Gods!  What is that thing?"  Lenuran exclaims.

After hearing the priest mention only magic being effective against the creature, Lenuran draws back with the others.

"Unfortunately, I have no magicks that can cause harm -  I feel like an impotent orc at a family reunion..."

He waits a moment.

"Speaking of reunions, we have to get Master Dwarf out of there, before she jumps his bones!"

OOC: 

Current Condition: Str 7  Dex 10  Con 13  AC: 17/13/15   Hp: 20/20


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 8, 2008)

_So beautiful... beautiful... beautiful..._

Ithiken continues to stare off into space.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 8, 2008)

*Round 7.*

Korbryn screams in his sleep, jerking violently, and his companion's wonder what terrors could cause the doughty dwarven warrior such fright.

*"Only magic can harm such a creature Kid. Break their view of her and it might break her power over their minds. If she does not leave the room we may be able to leave her here. I will summon a celestial to distract her so we can pull Korbryn out."* Miltiades begins to summon a celestial owl while his spiritual weapon continues to pummel her.

The shrieking woman sits on the bed and continues to stare and bubble.

The Kid nods warily, then clasps his hands over the elf, hoping to break him out of it, but alas, Ithiken continues to stare off into space.

*"By the Gods! What is that thing?"* Lenuran exclaims.

After hearing the priest mention only magic being effective against the creature, Lenuran draws back with the others.

*"Unfortunately, I have no magicks that can cause harm - I feel like an impotent orc at a family reunion..."*
He waits a moment.
*"Speaking of reunions, we have to get Master Dwarf out of there, before she jumps his bones!"*

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn – deep slumber due to wisdom score 0.
Miltiades – cast summon monster.
spiritual weapon – attack 13.
Gibbering woman – sits on the bed.
Thandis –  Nothing.
Ithiken – hypnotized.
Lenuran – Nothing.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – Hypnotized.
Thandis - Shield of faith +2
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 8, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 20/20*

"Glittergold will surely tan my hide for not thinking of this before,"  Lenuran spurts out,"I hope this works."

Quickly, he begins a chant, hoping to interrupt the babbling of the woman on the bed.

OOC: 

Countersong to help Ithiken, rest of the group against the babbling (if it is sonic dependent).  Can use Lenuran's perform check (1d20+9) in place of their saving throw

Current Condition: Str 7 Dex 10 Con 13 AC: 17/13/15 Hp: 20/20
Spells left for the day: 3/2/1
Bardic Music uses left for the day: 3


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2008)

Cursing, the Kid rushes in to the dwarf, ducking and dodging, hoping to pull him out soon.

OOC: Will need to move him next round, so move up to the dwarf, tumbling if needbe, and going total defense. That's an AC of 18 vs ghosty and 23 against corporeals.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 12, 2008)

*End of Combat*

 I'll allow it since the poltergeist woman sits in catatonic state 

A big owl pops into existence next to the force crook and attacks the woman but his claws pass through the woman.
Rushing into the room, The Kid ducks the flying nightstand and holds the dwarf's ankles. In the meantime the shrieking woman tries to slam the big owl that flies around with all the other objects.
Ducking the chair, Thandis pulls Korbryn – not before an iron candlestick slams into the dwarf's head (dmg 2) – out of the room.
Magically, once out of the room, the doors slams shut.

Two round later Ithiken returns to reality, the screams cannot be heard.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

Korbryn continues to slumber, oblivious to the bump rising upon his head.



*HP 43 of 52, WIS 0
*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

The Kid looks at the closed door with a bit of apprehension. "Should we check to see if she's gone? What about Korbryn?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

*Miltiades*

"*Her haunting seems tied to the room. The celestial owl and spirit staff will continue to attack her but she seemed quite powerful. We will leave this place and seek shelter elsewhere, I must prepare different magics to cure the damage she inflicted and this is not a place I wish to do so."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 14, 2008)

The elf finally snaps out of it.  "Whoza--?  Whazza--?  What?  Huh?"

He glances around the hallway looking at the others.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Korbryn snores.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

The Kid nods at the priests words. To the elf, he only sniffs. "Just help me with the dwarf. Someone fill you in." The Kid then helps carry the dwarf outside. "Maybe down by the river?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

"*I believe we were thinking the structures by the river were probably second to this one for soundness so that would be a wise fallback. We will be relying upon your judgment Kid. Ithiken, another spirit ghost lies inside the room, it seems to be insane and can attack men's minds but seems bound to the room as well. Gather yourself, we are leaving to take care of Korbryn.*"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2008)

The Kid stealthily scouts ahead at the new location.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Korbryn groans loudly in his sleep and shudders, but after a few moments is back to snoring.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2008)

"*I believe the ghost attacked his mind, I have magics that can heal such wounds but it will take a full day to prepare them*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 20/20*

"I hate apparitions." Lenuran says with a pained sigh.

"I hope the kid can find us someplace cozy to rest -- I'm not feeling quite like myself today."

He looks over at the snoring dwarf.

"But I think I'm probably doing better than him." He says while he points his thumb at Kobryn.

OOC: 
Current Condition: Str 7 Dex 10 Con 13 AC: 17/13/15 Hp: 20/20


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2008)

Thandis scouts ahead, along the river, the three small warehouses along the docks are piles of crumbled brick and log more then houses. The semi-complete boat seems to be like a good place to stay in and maybe the nearby tavern, a loose sign hangs in front of the building _"THE BOATMEN'S TAVERN"_


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2008)

The Kid takes a look into the tavern, making sure nothing is floating around, before signaling to the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2008)

*"the Boatmen's Tavern"*

The Tavern is a one story building, peeking inside through the partial broken door and the windows, Thandis spots shattered chairs and tables, they are scattered around the large and only hall. A long bar-counter was built along the far wall. A weird red creature rests in a pile of old clothes to the counter's feet. he is big as a big dog.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Korbryn continues sleeping.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2008)

Shaking his head in frustration, the Kid sneaks over to the mostly intact boat to try to get a feeling for his occupants. With his luck today, it'd probably be a dragon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2008)

*Pirate boat*

An old riverboat, run aground years ago, rests by the riverside. Although it's mostly intact, the wooden planks that make up its hull are rotten - particularly the stern, which remains partially in the water.
In fact, it appears that some damage has be done to the part of the hull, perhaps in the winter when the river freezes.

In the back, the party members drag the dwarf, the rain drizzle doesn't help at all.
The boat is sizable, about 40 feet long and 10 feet wide. Because it is beached, the whole craft sits at an angle, pitching to the stern and starboard.
There is an upper deck and a cabin, part of the cabin rest below the river's water level. From the outside it is 12 feet long and 10 feet wide.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Korbryn continues his slumber. "Zzzzzzzz..."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2008)

After everyone is settled in Miltiades examines the dwarf and the rest of the party, seeing what damage the spirits inflicted.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ithiken plops down in the boat and pulls his boots off.  It's been a long day.  "You know... I thought we were supposed to be dealing with a bunch of hobgoblins.  That's a day in the park compared to what we've faced."

He begins massaging the soles of his feet.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

*If Miltiades could make a Heal check for Long Term Care, that would help get Korbryn back on his feet as well.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 17, 2008)

"You are correct, pointy ears, this has been an eye-opening day." the sickly looking gnome replies.

"I would gladly welcome a straight up fight with a hobgoblin over spirits anyday..."

"I hope this damn boat isn't haunted to boot."  The gnome thinks of what he just said, then snickers a bit.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2008)

After successfully diagnosing the psychic wounds the ghosts inflicted, Miltiades tends to the needs of the party, speeding the healing process.

heal check for long term care 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1464812/ 
[sblock]


> Long-Term Care
> Providing long-term care means treating a wounded person for a day or more. If your Heal check is successful, the patient recovers hit points or ability score points (lost to ability damage) at twice the normal rate: 2 hit points per level for a full 8 hours of rest in a day, or 4 hit points per level for each full day of complete rest; 2 ability score points for a full 8 hours of rest in a day, or 4 ability score points for each full day of complete rest.
> 
> You can tend as many as six patients at a time. You need a few items and supplies (bandages, salves, and so on) that are easy to come by in settled lands. Giving long-term care counts as light activity for the healer. You cannot give long-term care to yourself.



[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 17, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I hope this damn boat isn't haunted to boot."  The gnome thinks of what he just said, then snickers a bit.



Ithiken snickers and says to the gnome "What about haunted BY a boot?"  He reaches over and grabs the two boots he took off and lifts them in both hands.  He sways them back and forth and moans in a wobbly, spooky voice... "Booooooo-oooot... booooooo-oooot..."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2008)

Miltiades smiles and shakes his crook symbol admonishingly at the bantering gnome and elf. "*Lie down. Complete rest for you two."*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2008)

The Kid keeps a nervous watch, his features pale and shaking. "I don't feel well either, Miltiades."

OOC: Down 1 Str, 2 Dex, and 2 Con.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2008)

"*You as well kid. I trust you to have enough sense not to disrupt your body's healing by doubling over laughing at bad puns. Now hunker down and rest. The ghost only distracted me for a moment, I have not suffered any spirit wounds as the rest of you have, I'll handle everything else now that we have shelter. Rest now. Peace be upon you all under my care*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 18, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken snickers and says to the gnome "What about haunted BY a boot?"  He reaches over and grabs the two boots he took off and lifts them in both hands.  He sways them back and forth and moans in a wobbly, spooky voice... "Booooooo-oooot... booooooo-oooot..."




"You know, Ithiken, you sound very much like folks I've met from the land of maples."  

"During the time I spent with the northern dwarves, I was able to come to appreciate the game of ice walking the elves there put on."   He unsheathes Frostfang and looks upon its blue glow.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

Korbryn slumbers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2008)

*Nulb*

Crouching on the upper deck of the boat, you station yourselves along the wooden railing, you are sheltered in such way that no one can see you from the outside unless he flies high above the boat or boards the grounded wreckage.
The submerged cabinet lies in the other end and undisturbed.
Night falls, and howls, calls and who knows what can be heard, although you got some sleep, you were haunted by nightmares and rose not ones nor twice sweating and panicked.

*Forth Godsday, Coldeven. 25/3/600.*
The morning is gray and sunless, at least the drizzle stopped, but the sky is keeping the intimidate look of breaking with tears again. This place is depressing. 

[sblock=Heal check results, for all to see]
Korbryn – 2 wis points healed. (leaves you with wisdom 2 for now)
Lenuran – 1 str and 1 con points healed.  Remaining damage (2 Str, 4 Dex)
Thandis –  1 str and 1 con points healed. Remaining damage (2 Dex, 1 Con)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2008)

Korbryn's eyes finally flutter open and he groans in pain, his hands going to his head. "Arrrg...Why do me 'ead be feelin' like a forge?"



*HP 52 of 52, WIS 02
*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ithiken opens his eyes after a few hours of sleep and looks around.  "This place is depressing."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2008)

Miltiades says "*The spirit attacked your mind. She seems confined to the room she was in and we are safe here for now. You, the Kid, and Lenuran still suffer from spirit wounds*."

Miltiades prepares new magics for the day loading up on lesser restoration magics that begin to heal the wounds of the party.

cast lesser restorations on the party until everybody is healed up.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ithiken opens his eyes after a few hours of sleep and looks around.  "This place is depressing."




"You can say that again..." Lenuran says as he looks around blearily.

OOC: 
Current Condition: Str 8 Dex 10 Con 14 AC: 17/13/15


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 22, 2008)

*For Voadam*

[sblock=Voadam less. Restoration]
First - cure 4 ability damage
Second - cure 4 ability damage
Third - cure 3 ability damage
Fourth - cure 1 ability damage
Fifth - cure 1 ability damage
Sixth - cure 2 ability damage.

I rolled six times, choose how many you want and take those results and chose who gets what.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2008)

Miltiades uses all five of his more powerful discretionary divine magics from the Rao traditions to cure 8 wis damage from Korbryn, The Kid of his 2 dex and 1 con damage, and finally Lenuran of 2 of his dex damage. This leaves Korbryn with 2 wisdom damage and Lenuran with 2 strength damage and 2 dex damage.

Miltiades and Ithiken are fine, though Miltiades has only first level and domain spells prepared now.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=Voadam less. Restoration]
> First - cure 4 ability damage
> Second - cure 4 ability damage
> Third - cure 3 ability damage
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

"Bah, foul apparitions," cries Korbryn after receiving his companion's healing. "I say we should be goin back in t' kill that thing. Fer real." Still, the dwarf's words don't seem as iron-clad as they normally do.



*HP 52 of 52, WIS 10/12
*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Bah, foul apparitions," cries Korbryn after receiving his companion's healing. "I say we should be goin back in t' kill that thing. Fer real." Still, the dwarf's words don't seem as iron-clad as they normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

"It seems bound to haunting the tavern. To set a ghost to rest you need to investigate what binds it to this world. Otherwise its spirit will reform over time to begin its hauntings anew. We have other matters to attend to that we should focus our attentions upon." *


----------



## stonegod (Jan 24, 2008)

The Kid stretches, then begins to rotate daggers in both of his hands. Nodding when they move without a hitch, he says, "Thanks." He then looks over the bleary landscape. "Should we head out tonight, or wait for the morrow?" He is obviously trying to ignore the dwarf's suggestion.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ithiken looks into the town again and shivers at who knows what might be lurking about.  "There's no timetable here.  We'll get this town cleared out when we can.  So I'd rather just rest than try and do things at half strength.  And Miltiades using most of his spell power to return us mostly to normal is certainly what I'd call being at half-strength.  So I vote we hold off doing any real investigation... although some basic scouting of the town might be feasible in the interim."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 25, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Aye, I still feel at half-strength myself," Lenuran says as he unconsciously flexes his weakened muscles.

"Then again, I'm not exactly the warrior type, so I my weakened state wouldn't affect the group as a whole too much."

Turning to the twitchy youngster,"Mr. The Kid, what did you see in the other tavern that brought us to make camp in this rickety old boat?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Turning to the twitchy youngster,"Mr. The Kid, what did you see in the other tavern that brought us to make camp in this rickety old boat?"



The Kid shivers. "A dog-spider thing. Nasty looking." He looks over the dreary sky. "But are we really here for the town? I think the hobs in Temple were our goal."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2008)

A flock of black ravens pass above the ship, circle one time a head to the forest beyond the river.
A moment passes and thunder rumbles in the sky, after another moment a weak drizzle begin to fall.

[sblock=Thandis]
You spot a badger, a nasty big one, about 100 meter from the boat, sniffing the wild growth between the partial ruined buildings.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2008)

The Kid narrows his eyes a bit, then gestures Miltiades and Lenuran over. Pointing over to a growth between to building near the boat, he tries to show them something. "See that ugly badger? Odd thing to be out about here, unless it things there's food or something. We might want to check that out on our way out."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 25, 2008)

"A badger you say?" the ears of the small gnome perk up.

"Perhaps I can have a chat with it, if it is kindly disposed to me, or us, perhaps it may offer some information about this place."

He looks wistful for a moment.

"But, I can't really say that we need any more information about Nulb than we've seen with our own eyes."

OOC: If we are ready, and are going to investigate the badger, I'd like to try speaking with it first, to see if it knows anything going on -- like if it has seen any humanoids or monstrous humanoids (i.e. hobgoblins) near the town.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2008)

Miltiades looks about in the grim drizzle for the burrowing beast "*Where? . . . Oh*."


ooc how big is it? A normal badger or a dire one?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 26, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Miltiades looks about in the grim drizzle for the burrowing beast "*Where? . . . Oh*."
> ooc how big is it? A normal badger or a dire one?



dire one


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2008)

Korbryn looks to the badger, then back to the gnome, then back to the badger, and finally back to Lenuran. "Ye're gonna try talkin' t' that?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 27, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn looks to the badger, then back to the gnome, then back to the badger, and finally back to Lenuran. "Ye're gonna try talkin' t' that?"




"Eh, I've talked to bigger ones than that before." Lenuran says as he points his thumb in the direction of the badger.


"It's worth a shot, unless we want to avoid it altogether."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2008)

"Fine by me," says the dwarf. "Be knowin' ifn' it eats ye, I'll be kilin'l it dead an cookin' it up fer meself."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2008)

"Hope he's a good conversationalist." Ithiken jokes, looking out at the badger in the water.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

"*No, it may be able to tell us something about the hobgoblins or others who have come through this town. It is worth talking too*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 29, 2008)

*Lenuran*

"Its good to know that you plan on indirectly cannibalizing me." He says with a laugh to Kobryn.

"I may need some back-up, in case Mr. Badger is not in a good mood -- if you hear me whistle, then please feel free to teach him a lesson in butchering."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2008)

Miltiades draws out and readies his wand of cure light wounds. "*We'll be ready to succor you if there is need. We'll wait for your return or your signal."*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

"Aye," adds Korbryn. "Me blade be ready."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 30, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran slips back onto dry land and cautiously approaches the building that the badger was seen disappearing behind.

He turns the corner of the building and approaches the large animal with open hands, while invoking his innate talent.

"Hey there, big fella..."

OOC: Use Speak with Animals (Burrowing Animals) racial ability.  Since I am speaking with it, would a diplomacy check be appropriate to influence its attitude?  (If so, Diplomacy check of +14 to improve attitude)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2008)

Once he spots you, the dire badger sniffs the air and reveals his sharp fangs.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Hey there, big fella..."




But in the second you address him he stops and stare, then reply
Food?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 30, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Once he spots you, the dire badger sniffs the air and reveals his sharp fangs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: So, after talking to him for a minute, he doesn't say anything but "Food"?

Also, does Lenuran get the feeling that he wants Lenuran to give him some food, or if he thinks Lenuran IS the food?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2008)

Korbryn scowls, uncomfortable with letting his companion stand so close a dangerous beast.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

When Ithiken hears Lenuran speak in the gutteral rasping of the badger's language, he can't help but wince.  "Ouch... that must be hell on his vocal cords."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

The Kid keeps two daggers in his hands and an eye on the surrounding. Just in case.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 2, 2008)

I want food you two legged mammal, what are you staring about?
The nasty badger say to Lenuran.

I meant second not minute


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2008)

Well?
The badger squints as he looks on the gnome.
By the looks of him Lenuran spots that he gets angrier and patient less.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

Miltiades stands ready to rush in with a healing spell.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 5, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I don't have any food on me at this very minute, good badger friend, but we did come across some sort of tasty looking creature in yonder building." Lenuran points towards the Inn where The Kid saw the dog/spider thing.

"Have you seen any other 2 legged mammals lately -- in this town, or out in the woods?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

Korbryn waits patiently.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 6, 2008)

*Badger*

The smart selection of words softens the badger. He sniffs the air and looks toward the inn.

two legged mammals lie between woods. They hate us and want to eat us. They are surrounded with stones. Two legged blinking mammals live in buildings here, weird, I take distance and search bunnies, conies, toads.

The badger looks again at the inn
Creature inside stones bad, I don't go in.
He then scuttles away.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Korbryn harrumphs, and then moves to join Lenuran. "Well, ye dinnae get yerself eaten, at least."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 7, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Aye, that is true, but I had forgotten how badgers weren't the most eloquent of burrowing animals.  I feel as if I need to decode what he spoke."

"Something about '_two legged mammals lie between woods surrounded by stones and two legged blinking mammals living here in town._'"

"My head is positively swimming." He frowns.

"But I _am_ glad that he did not find me tasty."

"So, although I am happy to see that we did not have to fight the badger, I'm not sure that anything useful was gained through talking with it."

He takes a quick pull from his waterskin and looks towards the others for what they have in mind.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2008)

A flock of ravens fly high above, squeaking.

[sblock=Thandis]
From a nearby building, you just noticed a torn curtain moved.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Kobryn eyes the flock of ravens suspiciously for a few moments before turning his attention back to his companions. "Well then, what be the plan?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

The Kid does his best not to look suspicious. "We're being watched from the building behind me, methinks. Saw something move. Can't say way. Best we do something about it or be going."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Korbryn grunts. "Only be one thing to do, then." The dwarf lowers the visor of his dwarven war-helmet. Then, he spins and charges toward the building behind Thandis, drawing his greatsword as he rushes forward.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

The Kid sighs, then draws a brace of daggers and looks toward the building as the dwarf charges.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 11, 2008)

Korbryn runs in amok, swinging his sword manically to the building where Thandis spotted something. An old fading sign in front of the house reads _"Mama's Herb Shop". _ Bursting in Korbryn sees that this dilapidated frame building appears to have been visited often when the community was still thriving.
Korbryn enters in a front room that consist torn dusty sofa and dusty chairs. Cracked shelves line the walls, broken containers (jugs, pots, bottles, vials) litter the floor and ruined counter rests in the far wall. Behind it he spots another room, to his left a set of staircase lead to the second floor.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Keeping his eyes on the stairs, the dwarf quickly makes his way across the room and around the ruined counter to look into the rear chamber.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2008)

The back room consist a ruined table and several broken chairs. Several empty shelves line the walls. A torn curtain swings back and forth, it half covers the window.
An odd smell hangs in the air, probably rotten herbs of some kind from past ages.
When the stout dwarven figure enters, mice and roaches flee from his sight.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2008)

Korbryn moves to check the swaying curtain and the window beyond, before proceeding upstairs.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ithiken watches as Korbryn and The Kid take off to look to examine the curtains in the building across from them.  He looks to see if Lenuran or Miltiades make any move to follow... and when they don't, Ithiken settles back as well.

"Didn't they learn last time?  Don't go into the buildings around here... they're full of ghosts!"

He shrugs and begins whistling a quiet little tune.

"We're here to deal with hobgoblins... let's just ignore everything else."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran shakes his head slightly as the dwarf charges towards the shanty.

"You have to admire his courage, but have to question his intellect sometimes...." he says to no one in particular.

"Do you think we'll find him babbling like a chicken this time?"   

He starts walking after the dwarf while starting to flap his arms in a chicken-like manner.

"buck buck buck buck buck buck buck..."

He starts to chuckle.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2008)

*Herbs shop*

While the others proceed to the building Korbryn just stormed inside, the dwarf scans the room, checks the swaying curtain and the window, every thing looks ordinary, moving back to the main room and stepping on the first stair Korbryn spots on the other side of the stairs up ahead a man. He seems to be real enough and not a transparent ghost.
The man's face is disfigured. Looks like someone hammered his face in the past, leaving the man with a terrible scar along his face. By the looks on his face you can still figure out that he is angry. The man is not armored, but wears a set of bracers and is covered with black garment, embroidered with a weblike pattern in silk, in his hand he holds quarterstaff. He eyes you but say nothing.


1 round until Thandis enters.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2008)

Korbryn points his greatsword at the man, taking a few steps forward. "Who be ye, scarred one? And why ye be spyin' upon me and me companions?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2008)

*Herbs shop*

Thandis enters the building just in time when Korbryn finish his question.

The disfigured blonde tall man eyes Thandis with his good eye and returns his look to Korbryn. His voice is deep and firm.
This is my place dwarf, this is where I live and what I do is non of your business, I suggest you leave now and take the skinny one with you on the way out if you precious your life.
He readies his quarter stuff and whisper strange words you don't understand.

[sblock=Korbryn]
Will save: 12
Korbryn is frightened to his bones from the man, he feels that he must flee from this disfigured man that radiates terror.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=For Strahd]
Did you remember Korbryn's +2 save bonus vrs. spells and spell-like effects for being a dwarf?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2008)

The Kid holds his hands up in a gesture of peace, though the daggers are still palmed in them.   "We mean no harm, we just seek word of the going-ons. We hunt the hobs that are supposedly in the area."

OOC: The Kid looks briefly around the room for anything odd/hidden (Spot) and will begin a (probably poor) Diplomacy check.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 20, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Strahd]
> Did you remember Korbryn's +2 save bonus vrs. spells and spell-like effects for being a dwarf?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun]
thanks for the note but I remembered -you are still frightened.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

*Fine, fine. The thought of Korbryn being terrified just doesn't sit well with me.  Can't he at least throw his greatsword at the man and slay him where he stands?*


Without a word, Korbryn turns from his position on the stairs and rushes back the way he came, past Thandis, and through the door to the safety of the outdoors.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC: He goin' to respond to our boy, or scare him too?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

*The worst part, is Korbryn actually has a pretty good will save for a straigh fighter. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 22, 2008)

*Herbs shop*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The Kid holds his hands up in a gesture of peace, though the daggers are still palmed in them.   "We mean no harm, we just seek word of the going-ons. We hunt the hobs that are supposedly in the area."
> 
> OOC: The Kid looks briefly around the room for anything odd/hidden (Spot) and will begin a (probably poor) Diplomacy check.




Scanning the surroundings quickly Thandis fails to spot any hidden figures, passages or shiny coins. The man responds shortly after the dwarf flees.
I suggest you follow your fellow dwarf skinny human if you precious your miserable life, be gone you fool!

Outside, the other party members are 30 feet from the building when Korbryn storms outside and finds shelter behind them, his stout face radiate panic


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 22, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

At seeing the stout dwarf flee the building in panic, the gnomes interest is piqued as to what exactly is happening inside.  He hurries to the front door of the old shop.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ithiken watches as the dwarf comes rushing out of the building, then he snorts and sits back down.  "Looks as though this whole town is full of ghosts and scary things.  No wonder nobody wants to try and get this place back on its feet."

The young elf gets another thought, then stands up and shouts at everyone over by the building.  "WE DON'T NEED TO FIND WHAT'S HIDDEN UNDER EVERY ROCK... WE ONLY NEED TO DEAL WITH THE HOBGOBLINS!  FORGET WHATEVER'S OVER THERE ON IN THE REST OF THE BUILDINGS... LET'S JUST GO TO THE GOBBOS WHEN WE'RE READY!"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Scanning the surroundings quickly Thandis fails to spot any hidden figures, passages or shiny coins. The man responds shortly after the dwarf flees.
> I suggest you follow your fellow dwarf skinny human if you precious your miserable life, be gone you fool!



OOC: I missed this. Thought a response was forthcoming.

The Kid shrugs. "As you wish. Your not a hob anyway." He backs out and looks at the frightened dwarf oddly. "Weird guy. Let's go, we have hobs to hunt."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

*Best get Korbryn away while you can...once the spell wears off, he is going to want to go back and kick some wizard butt.*


----------



## Voadam (Feb 29, 2008)

"*Korbryn*." Miltiades takes hold of the dwarf. "*What happened? Focus. Tell me what happened*."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

*Lenuran*

The gnome hesitates a moment at the doorway, but then turns and goes inside.  It would appear from seeing both the dwarf and human come outside unscathed that the creature inside was not necessarily hostile, and possibly could have a tale to tell.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2008)

The Kid tries to block the gnome. "He didn't look friendly. And he did something will prolly get him killed when the dwarf snaps out of it. Best we go now."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2008)

"A wizard...a terrible wizard!" stutters Korbryn.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2008)

When the others return, Ithiken climbs to his feet.  "Now that that's settled, we're back at the original question... do we go searching for the hobgobins right now, or do we rest for another day, as I believe some of you are still suffering ill-effects, are you not?"

He glances at the group and shrugs.  "I'm fine with either tactic... ready to go when you all are, but will wait if some of you do not real ready."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2008)

*Miltiades*

"*I have but few major spells left after restoring our party, but I can still heal wounds of the body. I am willing to press on and investigate*."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

Assuming he can pull the gnome away, the Kid hunkers down on Dragonbane. "Let's go kill some hobs. I'm itching to get some payback."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

"*And hopefully some more answers*." Miltiades considers. "*We will need to investigate this wizard later though. Wizards who lair in haunted ruins near to sites of ancient evil may be cultists*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2008)

Leaving the dreaded and gloomy place behind you, you take the dirt path south. Weak drizzle falls from the sky, indicating the village as a sad place that even the skies cry upon his fate.

Back in the village of Hommlet you heard stories about the sinister place known as the Temple of Elemental Evil. The ruins are mostly empty although folk still tell stories of strange lights and creatures moving about the old place.

*Any plans or strategies?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 10, 2008)

OOC: The Kid has scout around the building, looking for signs of tracks (he can search, just not follow them) or life first. The others should stay put a bit aways. The Kid would raise a ruckus if something goes wrong, I guess.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Korbryn doesn't like the thought of the scout wandering off alone, but has come to trust in the Kid's abilities. He nods to him, as if indicating that he should proceed while the others wait for him to return.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ithiken watches The Kid shuffle off, then glances at the ruins.  "Heck of a place, huh?  I wonder how much a property like this goes for on the open market?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2008)

"I'm not sure if this would go for more than a one bedroom townhouse in Nulb or not."  Lenuran says, as he looks over the ruins.

"Nulb obviously has the nightlife, which is a major draw for young people, whereas this place appears a little.....dead..."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Korbryn shakes his head and groans at Lenuran's pun.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2008)

*Reaching the temple grounds*

OOC
I'll upload a post soon, I'm to busy and I need to attend a wedding.
And the post is rather long


----------



## Voadam (Mar 11, 2008)

Miltiades silently recites a mantra of peace and calm as he tries not to be dragged into the puns.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 13, 2008)

The way to the temple grounds is morose. The ground is weed choked scrub, full of gnarled trees and twisted vegetation. It is not uncommon to stumble on a skull or a skeleton of humanoid creature amid the dark growth.

From a safe distance, the huge temple peeks here and their between the gnarled trees, but even those sneak peeks leaves a depressed feelings on your mortal souls.
The surrounding compound is equally terrifying. Vermiculated growth, covered in dark thorns, twists amid rubble from what was once a high curtain wall. Shadows dance along the blackened trees whose branches claw at the air around them like desperate, dying men.

Sending the Kid first, the other party members find shelter behind a dead, gnarled, massive remains of an Oak.

[sblock=Thandis]
Move Silently 24 ; Hide 9 ; Spot 21 ; Listen 7
Thandis spots 4 Hobgoblins that hide behind the rubble, thought they are not hiding so well, they keep silence and you can't hear them at all.
Then, some of them look at your direction and whisper among themselves, then they point at your direction to one another and ready javelins. they do not move from their spots.
[/sblock]
The compound map is partial. The map is too huge to fit in the Excel file.
[sblock=Legend]
The black squares are rubble and the massive wall, the stars on the walls are thorns, it is not passable except for the open gap. The round green circles are gnarled trees.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Korbryn crouches, waiting patiently behind the massive oak's trunk. _Anrak_ is out, and in hand, and the dwarf lovingly polishes the blade with an oiled rag as he waits for the Kid's return.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 18, 2008)

hey kiddo


----------



## stonegod (Mar 18, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> hey kiddo



OOC: Thought I'd posted already.   

Cursing silently his awkwardness, the Kid tries to cover it by pretending to be innocuous. _Just a lone man, spreading his water, didn't see no hobs, no I didn't_

OOC: Bluff check to pretend he didn't see the hobs and that his just out to 'take care of some business'. Bluff (1d20+4=20). He'll then pull back quietly, trying not to draw attention to himself.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2008)

Miltiades waits patiently, a silent mantra of the path of reason keeps him steady and calm as he awaits the Kid's return.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ithiken glances around the area, then wipes his eyes as the dew from one of the trees they are under plops onto his face.  _Stupid rain..._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 27, 2008)

Thandis backs away, pretending to be a lonesome traveler that somehow likes the feeling of the surrounding area. Once back, the hobs are out of sight,
With ear pricked out, the Kid hears a movement behind him. It is far but loud enough to understand that one hobgoblin tries to sneak unsuccessfully.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Satisified that _"Foe Hammer"_ is free of any dirt and grime, and that the edge of the blade is as keen as ever, Korbryn slips the oiled rag back into one of the pouches at his belt. He swings the sword slowly through the air and smiles to himself, knowing that very soon the blade will taste goblin blood.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

Hearing the steps behind him, the scout ducks to the far side of the tree his is on, then makes a sign to the others by the far tree. He then waits...

OOC: Move and Hide, waiting for the hob...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

Miltiades says in a low voice "*He's ducking behind that tree, I couldn't make out his sign but I expect its trouble*." 

Miltiades readies his spear and peers ahead looking for what the trouble is.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Miltiades said:
			
		

> *"He's ducking behind that tree, I couldn't make out his sign but I expect its trouble."*



Ithiken turns around to look for The Kid, but he's already disappeared out of sight.  The young elf looks to Miltiades for some sort of explanation or next action, while taking out his wand.  He whispers "You think we're getting into a fight?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2008)

Korbryn nods at Ithiken. "Be ready," he whispers.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 30, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I thought the whole point of him scouting ahead was to NOT be seen." The gnome says with a slight smile.

"Nonetheless, looks like we'll be needed to remove some parasite that is trailing him."

He hums a quiet tune and loads his crossbow.

"Remind me to tell him that I have this wand that would make him invisible next time he wants to sneak on ahead to take in the scene without being seen."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2008)

A minute pass and no one pops beyond the line of gnarled trees. You know that Thandis is somewhere over there, hiding.
There is no sign of hobgoblins.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2008)

"*Could be he was signing for us to stay here while he ambushed a lone hobgoblin. I think we should stay concealed for the moment and let him work in stealth*."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 1, 2008)

"Of course with our luck... the gobbo is hiding and waiting to see if we make any noise."  Ithiken whispers.  "We'll both end up sitting here in the dirt for several hours waiting for the other one to make a move.  Heh heh."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 1, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

The gnome smiles and whispers to the elf,"No need to give us the tawdry details of your first date."

"You think the kid is playing some kind of joke on us?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2008)

Korbryn frowns. He speaks low, under his breath to the others. "I be fer chargin' the ruins. Nothin' like an armored dwarf wit' a great sword t' give them blighters a scare."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2008)

The Kid stealthily makes his way back to the others, keep his ear and eye sharp. After appearing, he whispers, "About five of the hobs up there. They noticed me, may have noticed you. I suggest the dwarf stomp out while we flank 'em."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

Korbryn nods at the Kid. "'ow much o' a racket ye want me t' raise?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Korbryn nods at the Kid. "'ow much o' a racket ye want me t' raise?"



"Call out for that stupid kid, the one that wandered off. That'd do it."

With that, the Kid begins to stalk off again, gesturing to the others.

OOC: Go around indirectly once the dwarf wanders off.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I could turn myself invisible and walk ahead of Kobryn....looking for any of those hated goblins."

He then stops and pauses for a moment, looking briefly at his sword and crossbow.

"Then again, I'm not exactly the best combatant on the Flanaess....maybe I'll just sit over here and talk to myself a bit more."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2008)

Miltiades follows the Kid's instruction, spear ready.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

Korbryn moves out from behind the tree trunk, his sword held nonchalantly over his shoulder. Raising one hand to his mouth, he calls out loudly as he walks toward the ruins. "KID!!!! Where ye be, Kid? I'll be fer whoppin' ye good if'n ye don't show yerself!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 4, 2008)

Following the Kid's instructions, Miltiades tries to sneak as silently and unnoticeably as he can (Hide:4 Move Silently:15) while Ithiken and Lenuran keep their positions.

Korbryn moves out from behind the tree trunk, his sword held nonchalantly over his shoulder. Raising one hand to his mouth, he calls out loudly as he walks toward the ruins. "KID!!!! Where ye be, Kid? I'll be fer whoppin' ye good if'n ye don't show yerself!"

From somewhere in the ruins comes a Hobgoblin, he stands 35 feet from Korbryn. He is equipped with a javelin and a longsword, and is armored with a thick leather armor. Seeing the armored dwarf he grits his teeth and calls with a crude voice "Bego'n Da'rf"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Korbryn casts a scowl toward the hobgoblin. "By what right do ye be tellin' a free dwarf t' be gone? I be lookin' fer the kid, and won't be leavin' til I be findin' 'im."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2008)

The Kid tries to quietly make his way around the tree, preparing to strike.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2008)

Miltiades moves closer to be in a position to support or heal if needed.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran quietly loads his crossbow and doublechecks the trigger mechanism while he listens to the exchange between Kobryn and the hobgob.

He feels content to stay where he is at for the moment, trusting in his ability to quickly draw a bead on the goblinoid if direct confrontation became necessary.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ithiken pulls forth his wand of force missiles and then prepares himself for the inevitable conclusion to this foray.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 10, 2008)

The Kid tries to quietly make his way around the tree, preparing to strike, but alas, the way is blocked with dead gnarled roots, no clear view or way between the cursed flora. if he wants to pass the area he must circle the whole small grove or reveal his spot behind Korbryn.

Beg'ne stink'g da'rf.
The Hobgoblin calls and hurls the javelin, the ranged spear like weapon flies in air and penetrates the ground 2 meters from the dwarf, dangling.
Bahh', lucky da'rf.
The hobgoblin snarls and draws his sword. 

[sblock=Actions]
Hobgoblin – 5ft. to AD103, range Attack Korbryn 5.
[/sblock]

OOC - roll inits and state first round actions unless you are intimidate by the presence of the big bad hob and turn on heel to flee.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

*Korbryn Rivenshield*

"I warned ye, ya dirty hob!" growls Korbryn, rushing forward. Though the dwarf's legs are short, they are powerfully built, and the heavily armored warrior closes on the hobgoblin in no time, swinging his greatsword with reckless abandon.


*Initiative 11
Charge action! Attack +13, damage 2d6+9
AC 19 (this round), HP: 52/52*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 10, 2008)

*AC: 14 | HP: 19 | Spells: 6/7/5*

As it is only one hobgoblin, Ithiken knows Korbryn can handle it for a few moments.  Instead, the elf takes a moment to throw up a force shield in front of him for added defense.  (Initiative 27: Cast _Shield_ / no movement)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2008)

The dwarf's impulsive nature throws off the Kid's plan, and all he can do is watch as Korbryn charges forward. Signaling to the priest, the Kid follows on the other side of the branches, preparing to close the trap.

OOC: Init (1d20 4=5)Double move to AC107, not silently or hiding but hopefully out of sight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 10, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

The gnome grasps the crossbow with both hands, then moves out as quietly as he can towards the bushes ahead.  Not trying to announce his presence.

OOC: Move to AK105, do nothing else.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Miltiades begins to hustle moving around the copse to come up behind the hobgoblin from behind.


Initiative 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1560281/ and double moving to AB 187


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2008)

*Round 1.*

As it is only one hobgoblin, Ithiken knows Korbryn can handle it for a few moments. Instead, the elf takes a moment to throw up a force shield in front of him for added defense.

"I warned ye, ya dirty hob!" growls Korbryn, rushing forward. Though the dwarf's legs are short, they are powerfully built, and the heavily armored warrior closes on the hobgoblin in no time, swinging his greatsword with reckless abandon. But then, from behind the gnarled tree and the ruined stone, two hobgoblins that sat quietly swing their sword to cut off the charging dwarf. The sword clang on the dwarf's armor but do no damage. The target Hobgoblin's smile changes into terror and he thrust his sword forward, luckily the other attacks confused the focused dwarf and his attack goes terribly wide.

Miltiades begins to hustle moving around the copse to come up behind the hobgoblin from behind.

The dwarf's impulsive nature throws off the Kid's plan, and all he can do is watch as Korbryn charges forward. Signaling to the priest, the Kid follows on the other side of the branches, preparing to close the trap.

The gnome grasps the crossbow with both hands, then moves out as quietly as he can towards the bushes ahead. Not trying to announce his presence.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – cast Shield
Hob1: ready action, flank attack Korbryn 14.
Hob2: ready action, flank attack Korbryn 13.
Hob3: ready action, attack Korbryn 7
Hob4: ready action, move to AB99
Korbryn – charge attack 14 [natural 1]
Miltiades – double move to AB107.
Thandis –  double move to AB107.
Lenuran –  move to AK105.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2008)

The Kid dashes for cover, letting a dagger fly into the back of the hob Korbryn charged at.

OOC: Move to AA102, PB Dagger Skirmish (1d20 9=23, 1d4 3 2d6 =11). AC 19


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

Korbryn smiles widely, causing the scars across his face to stretch grotesquely. This was the kind of combat that the dwarf longed for; multiple foes, flanking him...and his greatsword humming through the air. The dwarf strikes out at the first hobgoblin, hoping to slay the creature in a single blow, and use his momentum to bring him to the next...



*AC 21, HP 52/52
Attack +11, damage 2d6+9; cleave if the opportunity arises.*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 15, 2008)

*AC: 18 | HP: 19 | Spells: 6/6/5*

As battle breaks out, Ithiken quickly hustles over to Lenuran's side, then casts a quick series of missles to spring out for the hobgoblin at the corner of the ruins.  "Miscellus!  You green maggot!"

(Move to AL104 / Cast _Magic Missile_ on Hob1: 3d4+3)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2008)

Miltiades charges to AC 103 to flank hobgoblin 3 with Korbryn and attempt to skewer it on his spear. 

13 on the attack at +6 from charging http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1565676/ 
5 damage if that is a hit http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1565677/


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2008)

s@squ@tch - ping


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 17, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

Lenuran frowns as he hears more of the guttural hobgoblin voices.  "Seems like Mr. The Kid has attracted the attention of more than just one of the foul creatures."

He moves laterally and brings his new crossbow to his shoulder and draws a bead on a hobgoblin that had appeared behind Kobryn, remembering to hold his breath as he applies pressure on the trigger. His continued lack of strength and coordination continues to bother him.


OOC: Oops!  sorry.   Move to AK103, Shoot crossbow (+6 +5 to hit/1d6 damage) at either of the hobbies that are behind Kobryn (if possible)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2008)

*Partial Round 2.*

From behind the ruined entrance, two other hobgoblins can be spotted, they are running toward the entrance. A fourth hobgoblin reveals himself from behind a fallen rock. He is the one who signaled the other that stationed in the fat temple.

As battle breaks out, Ithiken quickly hustles over to Lenuran's side, then casts a quick series of missiles to spring out for the hobgoblin at the corner of the ruins. *"Miscellus! You green maggot!". * The force bolts strike the hobgoblin and he falls backwards, smashing his head on a sharp stone. He is dead.

One of the hobgoblins move to a flank position, with a quick thrust he injures Korbryn in the back. Following the first one's wicked laugh, the second hobgoblin slash at Korbryn's chest, the attack strikes true, opening a shalow gap in the dwarf's torso.
The fourth Hobgoblin, the one who shouted warning to the others in the temple spots the noisy cleric and charge forward with his longsword. He lands his longsword on the priest's shoulder with triumph.

Korbryn smiles widely, causing the scars across his face to stretch grotesquely. This was the kind of combat that the dwarf longed for; multiple foes, flanking him...and his greatsword humming through the air. The dwarf strikes out at the first hobgoblin, hoping to slay the creature in a single blow, and use his momentum to bring him to the next. The first one falls like a torn leaf, but the second one manages to duck the destructive attack.

With a new dangerous foe in front of him, Miltiades strikes with his spear, but alas, the strike is deflected.

*Hold... * Stonegod, now that all is changed, indicate a new action please.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Move to AL104 / Cast Magic Missile on Hob1, dmg 8.
Hob1: Dead.
Hob2: 5 ft to AF103, flank attack Korbryn 23/8 [No Crit], dmg 7. Dead.
Hob3: Flank attack Korbryn 21, dmg 3.
Hob4: Charge to AB105, charge attack Miltiades 22, dmg 9.
Hob5: Running.
Hob6: Running.
Korbryn – Attack Hob2 24, dmg 13. Cleave Hob 3 13.
Miltiades – Attack Hob4 11.
Thandis –  
Lenuran –  

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2008)

Thandis tumbles behind the priest, trying to stab the newcomer in a sensitive place.

OOC:Tumble (1d20 11=23)  to AA107 and then stab. Using my original role, the new attack would be (modified): Hit AC 22, 22hp damage.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 22, 2008)

*AC: 18 | HP: 19 | Spells: 6/5/5*

When Ithiken gets a chance to attack again, he issues forth another set of missiles aimed at the hobgob that moved in front of him.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ on H2: 3d4+3 damage)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll post during the weekend ... I'm quite busy


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 25, 2008)

*End of round 2 - post for round 3.*

Thandis tumbles behind the priest, trying to stab the newcomer in a sensitive place. The dagger finds the spots of the throat's vein and cut if off, the Hobgoblin chokes while sprays of blood cover Miltiades, the Hobgoblin rolls his eyes and falls dead.

Lenuran frowns as he hears more of the guttural hobgoblin voices. "Seems like Mr. The Kid has attracted the attention of more than just one of the foul creatures."
He moves laterally and brings his new crossbow to his shoulder and draws a bead on a hobgoblin that had appeared behind Kobryn, remembering to hold his breath as he applies pressure on the trigger. His continued lack of strength and coordination continues to bother him. The bolts is too short and lands before the Hobgoblin.

 [sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Move to AL104 / Cast Magic Missile on Hob1, dmg 8.
Hob1: Dead.
Hob2: 5 ft to AF103, flank attack Korbryn 23/8 [No Crit], dmg 7. Dead.
Hob3: Flank attack Korbryn 21, dmg 3.
Hob4: Charge to AB105, charge attack Miltiades 22, dmg 9, dead.
Hob5: Running.
Hob6: Running.
Korbryn – Attack Hob2 24, dmg 13. Cleave Hob 3 13.
Miltiades – Attack Hob4 11.
Thandis –  Tumble to AA107 [Success], attack Hob4 22, dmg 22.
Lenuran –  Move to AK103, range attack Hob2, 11.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2008)

Miltiades moves forward to engage the hobgoblin fighting Korbryn.

Move to AC 104 and flank the hobgoblin, stabbing with his spear.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2008)

ping...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

*I'm not sure which goblins are dead, and which are still standing (I think only hob2 is still alive nearby? With that said...*

Korbryn growls low and continues his assault, slashing the greatsword _Foehammer_ back and forth and the nearest hobgoblins.


*Attack nearest hobgoblin, and cleave if another one is nearby.

AC 21, HP 42/52
Attack +11, damage 2d6+9; cleave if the opportunity arises.
*


----------



## stonegod (May 1, 2008)

The Kid takes two quick stabs at the Hob, only one seeming likely to hit.

OOC: Full attack. (1d20 6=8, 1d6 3=4, 1d20 6=14, 1d4 3=4)


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 1, 2008)

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

Lenuran curses his poor aim and reloads the crossbow quickly, taking aim once again at the hobgoblin that was behind Kobryn.


OOC: +5 ranged shot at Hob2 for 1d6 damage


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2008)

Ooc – busy time at the university, I'll throw a post soon


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2008)

PbP Mod:

Gah!  My bad in not catching this sooner.  Please start a new thread.  We have a 1000 post per thread limit at the moment.  I'll leave this open so you can put a link to the new thread.

Thanks, 
Bront


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2008)

New Link - HERE


----------

